# Old School Nefarium - Road to Adventure Link (1/20/16)



## Mark Chance

[sblock=d20 System Monsters/NPCs]
*The Soft Corps (EL 16):* Intelligent oozes led by a half-dragon svirfneblin!
* (CR 9) Blurblex, black pudding cleric 6
* (CR 9) Dolloppoli, advanced gelatinous cube barbarian 4
* (CR 9) Mublor, gray ooze rogue 5
* (CR 9) Xanumph, ochre jelly monk 4
* (CR 15) Frelbor Yandov, half-dragon (black)/half-svirfneblin rogue 3/illusionist 5/arcane trickster 4

*Oswild Iommi (EL 12):* Advanced ghast bard 4/shadowdancer 4

*The Mountain-Breaker (EL 12):*
* (CR 11) Ikazuchi Mountain-Breaker, ogre samurai 5/cavalier 3
* (CR 8) Advanced dire boar (Ikazuchi's mount)

*Elite Goblin Scouting Party (EL 9):*
* (CR 4) Goblin scout 4 (x3)
* (CR 4) Worg scout 2 (x3)

*Baphomet (EL 22):* Unique outsider barbarian 14

*Frost Ogres (EL 12):*
* Frost Creature Template
* Ice Domain
* (CR 10) Oolwa, frost ogre cleric 6
* (C 4) Frost ogres (x6)

*Nictoris, Naga Lich-Queen, and Her Lackeys (EL 22):*
*(CR 20) Nictoris, dark naga lich dragon disciple 5/loremaster 5
*(CR 17) Grakk, advanced half-fiendish gray render
*(CR 17) Sskaltar, troglodyte wereconstrictor fighter 4/blackguard 8

*Avernal Ooze (EL 7):* NE Large ooze (evil, extraplanar)

*Demogorgon (EL 22):* Unique undead fighter 10

*Crubre the Last Seen (EL 12):* Babau assassin 3/blackguard 3

*The Hellfoot Clan (EL 7):*
* (CR 1) Hellfoot Bandit (x6), fiendish halfling warrior 2
* (CR 4) Dagda Hellfoot, fiendish halfing warrior 4

*The Mountain King (EL 14):*
* (CR 13) The Mountain King, advanced phrenic gargoyle ravager 6
* (CR 7) The Mountain King's Personal Guard (x4), advanced gargoyle

*The Deep Mother (EL 10):*
* (CR 9) The Deep Mother, advanced aboleth
* (CR 6) Skum cleric of Incabulos

*Lupigriff Riders (EL 11):*
* (CR 6) Lupigriff Riders (x4), goblin druid 6
* (CR 2) Lupigriffs (x4)
* (No CR) Dire bat animal companion (x4)

*Airamis (EL 10):* Advanced air mephit fighter 1/duelist 5

*Half-Dragon Shark Zombies*
* (CR 5) Half-Dragon Shark Zombie
* (CR 8) Uber Half-Dragon Shark Zombie

*Covey of Hags (EL 13):*
* (CR 10) Brynhildr, annis hag sharklord 4
* (CR 10) Hildr, sea hag shugenja 6
* (CR 10) Sigrdrifa, green hag horizon walker 5

*Maji (EL 11):*
* (CR 10) Maji, triton swashbuckler 8
* (CR 8) Maji's giant octopus

*Kiwanja (EL 12):* Minor xorn wu jen 3/cleric 3/geomancer 3

*Tûzkár (EL 11):* Magmin psychic warrior 5/pyrokineticist 3

*The Hierarchs of the Horned Society (EL 22):*
* (CR 20) The Scourge of Erythnul, giant two-headed troll fighter 10
* (CR 20) The Master of Battle, gnoll cleric 9/warmind 10

*Red Tunic Thugs (EL 9):* Human fighter 4

*Deadly Critters:*
* (EL 8, CR 2) Advanced shocker lizards (x9)
* (EL 7, CR 3) Monstrous undead centipedes (x4)
* (CR 11) Advanced ethereal filcher rogue 7

*Congress of Dire Baboons (EL 9):*
* (CR 3) Alpha dire baboons (x2)
* (CR 2) Dire baboons (x8)

*Jadeling (EL 5):* A new type of magic item using dragon!

*Four from the Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth:*
* (CR 9) Fomorian giant
* (CR 10) Chossus the Gorgimera
* (CR 6) Chasme
* (CR 10) Dracolisk

*Elite Undead Guardians:*
* (EL 9, CR 5) Spell-stitched vampire spawn (x4)
* (EL 12, CR 10) Assassin ghouls, rogue 2/assassin 6 (x2)

*Muriel, Firstborn of Wee Jas (CR 30):* Human cleric 5/wizard 5/mystic theurge 10/divine oracle 10

*Chieftan Korag (CR 14):* Troll barbarian 4/bear warrior 5

*The Abyssal Mind (CR 11):* Half-fiend vampire intellect devourer

*Streicher and Julia, Agents of Wastri (EL 19):*
* (CR 17) Streicher, human rogue 7/evangelist 5/exemplar 5
* (CR 15) Julia, human cleric 1/paladin 5/warpriest 9
* (CR 9) Black glaives of Wastri, human cleric 1/monk 5/black glaive 3 (x10)
* Black Glaive of Wastri prestige class

*Thanic Savant:* An evil prestige class

*Return to the Tomb of Horrors Favorites:*
* (CR 9) Bone weird
* (CR 1) Moilian heart
* Moilian zombie template
* (CR 3) Negative fundamental swarm
* (CR 15) The Vestige
* (CR 9) Winter-wight
* Gaseous subtype

*Three Chimeras (EL 14):*
* (CR 11) Chimeric advanced yrthak
* (CR 11) Advanced chimera
* (CR 11) Chimeric razor boar

*The Spectral Huntsman (EL 9):*
* (CR 6) The Spectral Huntsman, ghost gnoll ranger 4
* (CR 3) Ghost hyenas (x3)
* (CR 3) Ghost gnolls (x3)

*Titanic Housecast of Legend (EL 15)*

*Ash Bloodroot (EL 30):* Lich treant ex-druid 11/blighter 9

*Cade Greenbough (EL 13):* Ghost halfling monk 7/kensai 4

*Half-Fiendish Phantom Fungus (EL 4)*

*Various Plant Monsters:*
* (CR 10) Shambling mound barbarian 4
* (CR 26) Advanced paragon assassin vine
* (CR 19) Pseudonatural violet fungus
* (CR 3) Shrieker nomad 5 & psicrystal
* (CR 8) Fiendish tendriculos

*Sir Gonoszság (EL 8):* Death knight human aristocrat 6

*The Crocold (EL 3):* Tauric kobold-crocodile warrior 1

*Lots of Tauric Creatures:*
* (CR 4) The Waspbear, tauric bugbear-giant wasp warrior 1
* (CR 3) The Duerder, tauric duergar-Large monstrous spider warrior 1
* (CR 4) The Drowolf, tauric drow-dire wolf warrior 1
* (CR 4) The Praying Gnolltis, tauric gnoll-giant praying mantis warrior 1
* (CR 3) The Gobloar, tauric goblin-boar warrior 1

*Tougher Tauric Creatures:*
* (CR 7) The Raptorfolk, tauric lizardfolk-megaraptor warrior 1
* (CR 6) The Seacathah, tauric locathah-advanced sea cat warrior 1
* (CR 8) The Dragorc, tauric orc-dragonne warrior 1

*Athach Warlord (CR 10):* Athach fighter 2 (D&D and True20)

*Wasfae (CR 10):* Devilish Wasp-Creatures

*Khephren (CR 13):* Half-Fiendish Androsphinx Mummy

*Orcs & Goblins, Introduction | Orcs & Goblins:*
* (CR 1) Boldog, an orc with fiendish blood
* (CR 1/3) Gobbo, the basic goblin
* (CR 1/2) Snaga, the basic orc
* (CR 1/4) Snotling, Tiny verminous goblinoid
* (CR 1/3) Snuffler, the bloodhound goblin
* (CR 2) Uruk-Hai, the uber-orc

*Creatures of Irish Myth:*
* (CR 4) Bricriu, the strife bringers
Plus four more:
* (CR 1/2) Fir Bolg, spear-wielding elves
* Children of Lir Template, creatures who _polymorph_ into great swans
* (CR 4) Sample Child of Lir: Fir Bolg Ranger
* (CR 1) Great Swan, majestic birds

*Peace's Takers (EL 13):*
* (CR 12) Peace Meilaender, human rogue 6/fighter 2/dervish 4
* (CR 8) Gilbert of the Changing Fist, human monk 1/transmuter 5/enlightened fist 2
* (CR 6) Ezekiel, human rogue 4/ranger 2
* (CR 6) Newark, half-vampire human rogue 3/fighter 2

*Vermin-Kin:*
* Vermin-Kin Template
* (CR 6) Vermin-Kin Huge Hunting Spider

*The Tenebrous Templars, Servants of Orcus (EL 16):*
* (CR 12) Ahsryel Wightspawn, swarm-shifter deathlock rogue5/lurking terror 3
* (CR 12) Aldesal Vobert, advanced choker cleric 5/assassin 4
* (CR 9) Blood-Caw, achaierai pious templar 4
* (CR 9) Chopsis, hieracosphinx divine crusader 4
* (CR 9) The Tongue of Orcus, doppelganger bard 2/evangelist 4
* (CR 10) Yohandi, hooded pupil human cleric 3/wizard 3/true necromancer 3 (including two ettin skeleton guards)

*The Lord of Despair (EL 21):* Fallen planetar lich hierophant 5

*The Brain in a Jar (EL 12):*
* (CR 10) Hfuhruhurr, advanced brain in a jar wilder 5
* (CR 8) Hfuhruhurr's Crystal Guardian
* (CR 8) Marmaros, gargoyle fighter 1/death's chosen 3

*Greek Myth Beasties:*
* (CR 27) Charybdis
* (CR 8) Cerberus
* (CR 2) Diomedean Horse
* (CR 7) Nemean Lion

*Obviously Named Monsters:*
* (CR 1) Scare Crow, magical fear-causing avian
* (CR 4) Vampire Bat, undead energy draining bat-monster
* (CR 2) Timber Wolf, wolfoid plant creature
* (CR 3) Am-Bush, sneak-attacking shubbery

*An Odd Couple of Monsters:*
* (CR 7) Advanced Elite Phrenic Otyugh
* (CR 3) Swarm-Shifter Undead Fiendish Dire Weasel

*Lava Children Squad (EL 10):*
* (CR 8) Tunk, lava child fighter 5
* (CR 3) Lava Children (x6)

*A Strange Pair of Allies (EL 10):*
* (CR 8) Burratino, half-fiendish puppeteer psion (nomad) 5
* (CR 8) Hutjin, advanced quasit horizon walker 6

*Advanced Half-Dragon Tyrannosaurus (x2) (EL 18)*

*Bunnies & Zombies:*
* (CR 1/4) Dust Bunny, undead shapechanging rabbit
* (CR 1/2) Questing Zombie, undead with a purpose

*Fiend Folio A:*
* (CR 1/2) Aarakocra, a monstrous avian humanoid
* (CR 3) Adherer, a sticky predator
* (CR 5) Algoid, mean algae
* (CR 1/3) Al-mi'raj, the original rhinocerabbit
* (CR +2) Apparition, shadow magic variation of the ghost template
* (CR 1/2) Assassin Bug, monstrous fly that wants to impregnate you
* (CR 3) Astral Searcher, malevolent construct from the Astral Plane

*Three Nifty Foes:*
* (CR 9) Advanced Elite Crysmal
* (CR 10) Gravetouched Ghoul Advanced Elite Nymph
* (CR 5) Umbral Advanced Elite Pseudodragon

*The Winged Madness (EL 14):*
* (CR 11) Citanul, the Winged Madness: Mad Savant Advanced Elite Manticore
* (CR 9) Flame Paragon Fire Bugbear Sorcerer 5
* (CR 6) Flame Paragon Fire Bugbear Ranger 2 (x2)
* (CR 3) Flame Paragon Fire Bugbear (x20)

*The Scion Squad (EL 9):*
* (CR 4) Wink Silvertongue, a half-elf beguiler with a fey bloodline.
* (CR 4) Grusty Gurston, a dwarf copper dragon shaman with a storm giant bloodline.
* (CR 4) Badger Burrowshield, a gnome druid with a celestial bloodline.
* (CR 4) Thok of the Jungle, a jungle orc ranger with a titan bloodline.
* (CR 4) Byl Leebat Sün, a young lizardfolk champion who transforms into the sensational *Scaly Avenger*!
* (CR 4) Sir Oliver Shortshanks, a halfling knight with a gold dragon bloodline.

*Fellgrim Ironfist:* Dwarf Paragon 3/Fighter 1/Monk 4/Dwarven Defender 2 (CR 10)

*Hound of Hell (CR 3):* Invisible devil-hound, _Pathfinder_-style

*Madadh (CR 3):* Fey avenger, _Pathfinder_-style

*Paper Tiger (CR 1/2):* Origami construct, _Pathfinder_-style

*The Wendigo (CR 6):* Giant fey with a taste for flesh, _Pathfinder_-style

*Quid Novi? Monsters:*
* (CR 3) Baykok, the undead monster on your trail
* (CR 2) Qah-Lin-Me, the elder brother of the forest

*Grendel (CR 7):* Legendary troll

*Pathfinder Halloween Monsters:*
* (CR 1/3) Candy Apple Monster, sweet and deadly construct
* (CR 2) Child of the Corn, vegetable minions of a dark power
* (CR 3) Dead Man's Breath, incorporeal swarm
* (CR 4) Corpse Shifter, undead shapeshifter
* (CR 7) Pumpkin Devil, agent of vengeance

*Half-Dragon Centipede Swarm** (CR 6)*

*Thanksgiving Monsters**:*
* (CR 7) Baba Yaga's Oven, protecting the hut and baking the children
* (CR 15) The Dark Man in the Woods, 12th-level half-fiend lich witch

*Recent Additions:*
* (CR 2) Quickling, speedy fey that kills you quick
* (CR 7) Krel the Wretched, advanced dretch rogue (thug) 3

*Gorgon Giant:*
* (CR 8) Gorgon giant, amalgam of a gorgon and a hill giant
* (CR 15) Donchadd the Grinder, gorgon giant fighter 7

*A Trio of Villains**:*
* (CR 7) Emyr Kendal the Hunger Dog, human shielded fighter 6/assassin 2
* (CR 7) Bricius Morcant, elf acrobat 6/shadowdancer 2
* (CR 10) Paora Mikaere, fey-touched young human phantasmist 11

*Monsters @ Spes Magna Games:*
* (CR 10) Lumusi the Crawling Horde, awakened rat swarm blight druid 9
* (CR 3) Mare of Diomedes, flesh-eating horse
* (CR 8) The Swift Storm, harpy ranger 4

*Evil Halflings**:*
* (CR 2) Rondo, phalanx soldier 3
* (CR 2) Zondo, cavalier 3
* (CR 2) Chondo, brutal pugilist 3
* (CR 2) Londo, Zen archer 3

*Kiran Drea (CR 8):* Dragonbreath white kobold admixer 6

*Bloat Zombie Template:* Plague-bearing undead horror

*The Deadly Doll**:* A CR 5 haunt.

*Saltar Anura & Company:* Boggard and lizardfolk enemies
* (CR 6) Saltar Anura, boggard summoner 4
* (CR 4) Oavpa, lizardfolk antipaladin 3
* (CR 4) Apoblnta, boggard oracle of battle 2

*The Unsightly Sewing Room**:* A CR 4 haunt. Protect your eyes!

*Penguins:* Two kinds, including rules for penguin animal companions and penguin familiars

*Wild Hunter:* An elf ranger subjected to the Dark Taint.

*Durgankhar (CR 14):* Adult green dragon worm that walks

*Haunts & Other Hazards**:*
* Jelly Bones, a bone-bending curse
* (CR 8) Baleful Lab, a vivisectionist's haunted chamber
* Boogie Fever, a toe-tapping disease
* (CR 8) The Night Gallery, a haunt-guarded hallway
* (CR 4) Pratfalls & Perilous Penguins, a slippery floor & fiendish penguins

*More Haunts & Hazards**:*
* Demon-Haunted, a soul-destroying curse
* (CR 4) Starving Haunt, hungry for revenge

*Catbirdopus:* A CR 1/2 hybrid animal

*Bili Ape** (CR 3):* A cryptid monster hungering for animal flesh

*Timatheof** (CR 3):* Psionic monster that takes your time

*Tasskar** (CR 8):* Giant vampire dromite nomad 6

*Two New Monsters**:*
* (CR 2) Clockwork Monkey Swarm
* (CR 4) Phantom Fungus

*Two Recent Posts:*
* Little Goat Pass: A Micro-Adventure
* (CR 10) The Maskek: A lord among bog mummies

*Starfleet Academy Cadets*: 7 2nd-level characters made using _Where No Man Has Gone Before_

*Gröd the Gorilla** (CR 9):* Awakened gorilla warrior wilder 8

*Black Dragonfolk** (CR 3)*

*Zahia** (CR 15):* Female advanced half-fiend merfolk white hair witch 11

*More Retooled Reptilian Humanoids:*
* (CR 2) Drakobold
* (CR 3) Troglodrake

*5 PFRPG Archetypes:*
* Dragon Warrior: A fighter with draconic might
* Jotunkin: A barbarian with giantish blood
* Telekinetic Monk: A psychokinetic martial artist
* Warp Thief: A rogue who warps space
* Yo-Yo Magus: A magus who fights with a yo-yo

*Methoataske (CR 13):* A really, really big alligator snapping turtle

*Leonard Smalls (CR 9):* Advanced fiendish human ranger (trapper|trophy hunter)/alchemist

*Orc Leader (CR 6):* Orc bard 5/red dragon disciple 2
[/sblock]

*OSR Monsters/NPCs*
*Sarpashana:* Deadly blob creature

*Four Monsters:*
* Giant Heliotrope Frog: Deadly jungle predator with a hypnotic hide
* Blitzkringler: Lawful warriors who fight the naughty
* Bellatrixian Plague Fungus: Biological warfare at its best
* Castoran Tailbiter: Rolling lizards

*More for the Old School**:*
* New Dawn Syndicate Terminator Drone: Remote controlled destruction on two wheels.
* The Gibbering Sea: A cursed place of dark power.
* Book Golem: The library is open!
* Sleeping Knight: Slumbering champion who awakens at the right time.
* Masked Diva: Demonic servitor of deceit's god.

*Shenzi Chaser:* Scary carnivorous flightless bird (_Swords & Wizardy_ and _Stars Without Number_ stats)

*Stuff Located on My Website:*
* H Is for Hiawatha's Friends: Chibiabos and Kwasind from _The Song of Hiawatha_, done up Old School style
* I Is for Ichi: 2nd edition _Mutants & Masterminds_ stats for the famous blind swordsman
* L Is for Lake Monsters: Old-School monster inspired by the movie _Hypothermia_
* P Is for Pauguk: The Grim Reaper from _The Song of Hiawatha_
* S Is for the Sharkodiak Riders of New Penguinea: Humanoid penguin barbarians!
* V Is for the Vengeance of the Puk-Wud-Jies: Old-School monster from _The Song of Hiawatha_

*AD&D Monster Manual:* A PDF of homebrew monsters ensconced in Google Drive.

*More Homebrew AD&D PDFs*


----------



## Mark Chance

*The Soft Corps*

[sblock=Soft Corp Fluff Text]
*Ancient History*
More than a thousand years ago, a monstrous queen ruled the jungle depths of the Southlands. Queen Oozenahz was a fiendishly clever elder black pudding originally hailing from some abyssal realm. She conquered and enslaved the primitive lizardmen of the Southlands and put them to work building an immense city of pyramids, wide roads, and frequent blood sacrifices.

Over time, Oozenahz reproduced, her children budding from her loathsome form and rapidly growing to maturity. Each child of Oozenahz was itself an ooze of some sort, but all were unusually intelligent and talented. As Oozenahz's kingdom spread, her children became princes, each ruling over its own city.

But, as always seems to happen, the oppressed peoples of the Southlands found a champion. A lizardman druid called Brokenfang rose up and led a rebellion against Oozenahz. Legions of lizardmen, frogfolk, and gator-people flocked to Brokenfang's banner. So too did the beasts of the jungle: boars, crocodiles, vipers and constrictors, monkeys, and birds of every color.

As with all civil wars, the one to overthrow Oozenahz was hell. Tens of thousands died. Vast stretches of verdant jungle were laid to waste. Oozenahz's cities burned and crumbled, and the Queen herself was finally destroyed. Only four of Oozenahz's children escaped destruction by sealing themselves in the Temple of Slime. Blurblex, Dolloppoli, Mublor, and Xanumph became trapped in an endless state somewhere between living and dead.

*Recent History*
Hundreds of year later, Frelbor Yandov was one of several powerful adventurers exploring the Southlands for lost treasure. After facing many perils both great and small, the explorers happened upon the ancient Temple of Slime.

Four adventurers entered, but only one left. Frelbor was the sole survivors of that fateful delve. His comrades all died horrible deaths by crushing traps, undead oozes, and magical defenses. The larger part of the Temple of Slime remains unexplored to this day.

But Frelbor did not emerge from the deadly structure alone. He freed Blurblex, Dolloppoli, Mublor, and Xanumph from suspended animation. Although this act was entirely accidental, Frelbor quickly took credit for it, claiming it was his intention all along.

Since that fateful day, Frelbor has been the leader of a new adventuring group dubbed the Soft Corps. They travel lands super- and subterranean, killing creatures and stealing their stuff. Sometimes the Soft Corps take contracts from less-than-scrupulous employers.[/sblock]
[sblock=Blurblex; CR 9
Black pudding cleric 6]
NE Huge ooze
*Init* -3; *Senses* blindsight 60 ft.
*Languages* understands Common
-----
*AC* 5 (-2 size, -3 Dex), touch 5, flat-footed 5
*hp* 152 (16 HD)
*Immune* critical hits, flanking, gaze attacks, illusions, paralysis, poison, _polymorph_, slashing and piercing weapons, _sleep_, stunning, visual effects
*Fort* +13, *Ref* +4, *Will* +12
-----
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares), climb 20 ft.
*Melee* slam +13 (2d6+6 plus 2d6 acid)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +11; *Grp* +23
*Atk Options* acid, constrict (2d6+6 plus 2d6 acid), improved grab, rebuke undead (4/day), Silent Spell, spontaneous _inflict_
*Special Actions* split
*Cleric Spells Prepared* (CL 6th; all spells are Silent Spells)*:*
3rd - _cure moderate wounds, darkness, death knell_* (Will 16), _silence_
2nd - _bane_ (Will 15), _bless, cure light wounds_ (x2), _inflict light wounds_* (+13 melee touch, Will half 15)
1st - _guidance_ (x2), _resistance_ (x2)
* Domain spell. *Domains:* Death (death touch, 6d6; 1/day); Destruction (smite, +4 attack roll, +6 damage; 1/day).
-----
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 4, Con 20, Int 10, Wis 19, Cha 12
*SQ* blindsight 60 ft.
*Feats* Combat Casting, Eschew Materials, Lightning Reflexes, Power Attack, Silent Spell, Skill Focus (Move Silently)
*Skills* Climb +25, Concentration +8, Jump -2, Move Silently +6, Spellcraft +3, Swim +7
-----
*Acid (Ex):* The creature secretes a digestive acid that dissolves organic material and metal quickly, but does not affect stone. Any melee hit or constrict attack deals acid damage, and the opponent’s armor and clothing dissolve and become useless immediately unless they succeed on DC 20 Reflex saves. A metal or wooden weapon that strikes a black pudding also dissolves immediately unless it succeeds on a DC 20 Reflex save. The save DCs are Constitution-based. The pudding’s acidic touch deals 21 points of damage per round to wooden or metal objects, but the ooze must remain in contact with the object for 1 full round to deal this damage.

*Blindsight (Ex):* An ooze’s entire body is a primitive sensory organ that can ascertain prey by scent and vibration within 60 feet.

*Constrict (Ex):* A black pudding deals automatic slam and acid damage with a successful grapple check. The opponent’s clothing and armor take a –4 penalty on Reflex saves against the acid.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a black pudding must hit with its slam attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can constrict.

*Split (Ex):* Slashing and piercing weapons deal no damage to a black pudding. Instead the creature splits into two identical puddings, each with half of the original’s current hit points (round down). A pudding with 10 hit points or less cannot be further split and dies if reduced to 0 hit points.

*Skills:* A black pudding has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on a Climb check, even if rushed or threatened.[/sblock]
[sblock=Dolloppoli; CR 9
Advanced gelatinous cube barbarian 4]
CN Huge ooze
*Init* -3; *Senses* blindsight 60 ft.
*Languages* understands Common
-----
*AC* 5 (-2 size, -3 Dex), touch 5, flat-footed 5; Uncanny Dodge
*hp* 240 (16 HD)
*Immune* critical hits, electricity, flanking, gaze attacks, illusions, paralysis, poison, _polymorph, sleep_, stunning, visual effects
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +4, *Will* +8; trap sense +1
-----
*Speed* 25 ft. (5 squares)
*Melee* unarmed strike +14/+9/+4 (1d6+3 plus paralysis and 1d6 acid/crit 19-20)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +13; *Grp* +24
*Atk Options* acid, engulf (Ref 20), paralysis (Fort 26), rage 2/day
-----
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 4, Con 31, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*SQ* blindsight 60 ft., transparent, trap sense +1
*Feats* Improved Critical (unarmed strike), Improved Unarmed Strike, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Power Attack, Run
*Skills* Climb +14, Jump +14*, Intimidate +2, Swim +8 (*Gains a +4 bonus to Jump checks made after a running start)

*When raging:*
*AC* 3 (-2 size, -3 Dex, -2 rage), touch 3, flat-footed 3; Uncanny Dodge
*hp* 272 (16 HD)
*Fort* +10, *Will* +10; trap sense +1
-----
*Melee* unarmed strike +16/+11/+6 (1d6+5 plus paralysis and 1d6 acid/crit 19-20)
*Grp* +26
*Atk Options* engulf (Ref 22), paralysis (Fort 28)
-----
*Abilities* Str 21, Con 35
*Skills* Climb +16, Jump +16*, Swim +10 (*Gains a +4 bonus to Jump checks made after a running start)
-----
*Acid (Ex):* A gelatinous cube’s acid does not harm metal or stone.

*Blindsight (Ex):* An ooze’s entire body is a primitive sensory organ that can ascertain prey by scent and vibration within 60 feet.

*Engulf (Ex):* Although it moves slowly, a gelatinous cube can simply mow down Large or smaller creatures as a standard action. It cannot make a slam attack during a round in which it engulfs. The gelatinous cube merely has to move over the opponents, affecting as many as it can cover. Opponents can make opportunity attacks against the cube, but if they do so they are not entitled to a saving throw. Those who do not attempt attacks of opportunity must succeed on a DC 20 Reflex save or be engulfed; on a success, they are pushed back or aside (opponent’s choice) as the cube moves forward. Engulfed creatures are subject to the cube’s paralysis and acid, and are considered to be grappled and trapped within its body. The save DC is Strength-based and includes a +1 racial bonus. Add +2 to DC when raging.

*Paralysis (Ex):* A gelatinous cube secretes an anesthetizing slime. A target hit by a cube’s melee or engulf attack must succeed on a DC 26 Fortitude save or be paralyzed for 3d6 rounds. The cube can automatically engulf a paralyzed opponent. The save DC is Constitution-based. Add +2 to DC when raging.

*Transparent (Ex):* Gelatinous cubes are hard to see, even under ideal conditions, and it takes a DC 15 Spot check to notice one. Creatures who fail to notice a cube and walk into it are automatically engulfed.[/sblock]
[sblock=Mublor; CR 9
Gray ooze rogue 5]
CE Medium ooze
*Init* +1; *Senses* blindsight 60 ft.
*Languages* understands Common and Undercommon
-----
*AC* 8 (-3 Dex), touch 8, flat-footed 8; Uncanny Dodge
*hp* 63 (8 HD)
*Immune* cold, critical hits, fire, flanking, gaze attacks, illusions, paralysis, poison, _polymorph, sleep_, stunning, visual effects
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +4, *Will* +4; Evasion
-----
*Speed* 10 ft. (2 squares)
*Melee* slam +7 (1d6+3 plus 1d6 acid)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +5; *Grp* +7
*Atk Options* acid, constrict (1d6+3 plus 1d6 acid), improved grab, sneak attack +3d6
*Special Actions* trapfinding
-----
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 4, Con 18, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 13
*SQ* blindsight 60 ft., transparent
*Feats* Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Stealthy
*Skills* Balance +2, Climb +10, Disable Device +4*, Hide +7, Jump -5, Move Silently +7, Open Lock +0*, Search +6, Swim +7 (*Includes -2 penalty for not using thieves' tools)
-----
*Acid (Ex):* A gray ooze secretes a digestive acid that quickly dissolves organic material and metal, but not stone. Any melee hit or constrict attack deals acid damage. Armor or clothing dissolves and becomes useless immediately unless it succeeds on a DC 15 Reflex save. A metal or wooden weapon that strikes a gray ooze also dissolves immediately unless it succeeds on a DC 15 Reflex save. The save DCs are Constitution-based. The ooze’s acidic touch deals 16 points of damage per round to wooden or metal objects, but the ooze must remain in contact with the object for 1 full round to deal this damage.

*Blindsight (Ex):* An ooze’s entire body is a primitive sensory organ that can ascertain prey by scent and vibration within 60 feet.

*Constrict (Ex):* A gray ooze deals automatic slam and acid damage with a successful grapple check. The opponent’s clothing and armor take a -4 penalty on Reflex saves against the acid.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a gray ooze must hit with its slam attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can constrict.

*Transparent (Ex):* A gray ooze is hard to identify, even under ideal conditions, and it takes a DC 15 Spot check to notice one. Creatures who fail to notice a gray ooze and walk into it are automatically hit with a melee attack for slam and acid damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=Xanumph; CR 9
Ochre jelly monk 4]
LE Large ooze
*Init* -3; *Senses* blindsight 60 ft.
*Languages* understands Common
-----
*AC* 8 (-1 size, -3 Dex, +2 Wis), touch 8, flat-footed 8
*hp* 115 (10 HD)
*Immune* critical hits, electricity, flanking, gaze attacks, illusions, paralysis, poison, _polymorph_, slashing and piercing weapons, _sleep_, stunning, visual effects
*Fort* +13, *Ref* +5, *Will* +8; Evasion, Still Mind (+2 vs. enchantment spells)
-----
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares), climb 10 ft.
*Melee* unarmed strike +11/+6 (2d6+5 plus 1d4 acid), or
*Melee* flurry of blows +9/+9/+7 (2d6+5 plus 1d4 acid), or
*Melee* slam +11 (2d4+7 plus 1d4 acid)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +7; *Grp* +20
*Atk Options* acid, constrict (2d4+7 plus 1d4 acid), improved grab, _ki_ strike (magic)
*Special Actions* Deflect Arrows, slow fall 20 ft., split
-----
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 4, Con 24, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 10
*SQ* blindsight 60 ft., still mind
*Feats* Athletic, Deflect Arrows (B), Improved Bullrush, Improved Grapple (B), Improved Unarmed Strike (B), Lightning Reflexes, Power Attack
*Skills* Climb +25, Jump +6, Swim +11
-----
*Acid (Ex):* An ochre jelly secretes a digestive acid that dissolves only flesh. Any melee hit or constrict attack deals acid damage.

*Blindsight (Ex):* An ooze’s entire body is a primitive sensory organ that can ascertain prey by scent and vibration within 60 feet.

*Constrict (Ex):* An ochre jelly deals automatic slam and acid damage with a successful grapple check.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, an ochre jelly must hit with its slam attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can constrict.

*Split (Ex):* Slashing and piercing weapons and electricity attacks deal no damage to an ochre jelly. Instead the creature splits into two identical jellies, each with half of the original’s current hit points (round down). A jelly with 10 hit points or less cannot be further split and dies if reduced to 0 it points.

*Skills:* An ochre jelly has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on a Climb check, even if rushed or threatened.[/sblock]
[sblock=Frelbor Yandov; CR 15
Half-dragon (black)/half-svirfneblin rogue 3/illusionist 5/arcane trickster 4]
LE Small dragon
*Init* +6; *Senses* darkvision 120 ft., low-light vision, Listen +3
*Languages* Common, Goblin, Giant, Gnome, Undercommon
-----
*AC* 32 (+1 size, +5 Dex, +5 armor, +3 deflection, +4 dodge, +4 natural), touch 23, flat-footed 23; Dodge
*hp* 69 (12 HD)
*SR* 23
*Immune* acid, paralysis, _sleep_
*Fort* +10, *Ref* +18, *Will* +14; Evasion, trap sense +1
-----
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* _+3 defending wounding rapier_ +17/+12 (1d4+7 plus 1 point of Con damage/18-20), or
*Melee* 2 claws +14 (1d3+4) and bite +9 (1d4+2)
*Ranged* _+1 light crossbow_ +15 (1d6+1/19-20)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +7; *Grp* +7
*Atk Options* +1 racial attack bonus against kobold and goblinoids, breath weapon 1/day (6d8, Ref half 12, 60-ft. line of acid), impromptu sneak attack 1/day, sneak attack +4d6
*Combat Gear* _deck of illusions, lesser silent metamagic rod, potion of barkskin +5, potion of cure serious wounds_ (x2), _potion of greater magic fang +5, potion of remove blindness/deafness, scabbard of keen edges_
*Special Actions* ranged legerdemain 1/day, trapfinding
*Wizard Spells Prepared* (CL 9th)*:*
5th - _black tentacles_ (Extend Spell), _shadow conjuration_* (Extend Spell, Will disbelief 19)
4th - _blink_ (Extend Spell), _haste_ (Extend Spell), _phantasmal killer_* (Will disbelief 19, Fort partial 17)
3rd - _acid arrow_ (+11 ranged touch, Extend Spell), _dispel magic, fly, major image_* (Will disbelief 18), _protection from energy_
2nd - _fox's cunning, glitterdust_ (x2) (Will 15), _invisibility*, scorching ray_ (+11 ranged touch), _web_ (Ref 15)
1st - _color spray_* (Will 16), _expeditious retreat, magic missile_ (x2), _shield, ventriloquism_* (Will 16)
0 - _detect magic, ghost sound_* (Will disbelief 15), _mage hand, prestidigitation, read magic_
* Illusion spell. *Prohibited Schools:* enchantment, necromancy
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 12th)*:*
1/day - _blindness/deafness_ (Fort 17), _blur, disguise self_
-----
*Abilities* Str 18 (14), Dex 23 (17), Con 16 (14), Int 17, Wis 12, Cha 12
*SQ* _nondetection_ (CL 12th), stonecunning
*Feats* Combat Casting, Dodge, Extend Spell (B), Heighten Spell, Scribe Scroll (B), Spell Focus (illusion), Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Bluff +7, Climb +14, Concentration +7, Craft (alchemy) +7, Decipher Script +13, Diplomacy +3, Disable Device +14, Escape Artist +22, Hide +18*, Intimidate +3, Knowledge (arcana) +10, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +6, Listen +3, Move Silently +16, Open Lock +14, Search +13, Sleight of Hand +18, Spellcraft +8, Use Rope +6* (*Add +2 to Hide checks when underground. Add +2 to Use Rope when binding someone.)
*Possessions* combat gear plus _+2 slick studded leather, +3 defending wounding rapier, +1 light crossbow, amulet of health +2, bag of holding (type II), belt of giant strength +4, cloak of resistance +2, gloves of Dexterity +6, ring of protection +3, ring of water walking_, plus 3650 gp of other good or monies
-----
*Nondetection (Su):* A svirfneblin has a continuous _nondetection_ ability as the spell (caster level equal to class levels).[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Oswild Iommi*

[sblock=Oswild Iommi; CR 12
Advanced ghast bard 4/shadowdancer 4]
CE Medium undead
*Init* +5; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +2, Spot +13
*Languages* Common, Elven, Orc, Undercommon
-----
*AC* 21 (+5 Dex, +1 armor, +1 deflection, +4 natural), touch 16, flat-footed 21; Dodge, Mobility, uncanny dodge
*hp* 107 (16 HD); *turn resistance* +2
*Immune* ability damage (Str, Dex, Con), ability drain, critical hits, death effects, disease, effects that require Fort saves (unless the effect works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, fatigue, massive damage, mind-affect effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +15, *Will* +13; evasion
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* bite +13 (1d8+3 plus paralysis) and 2 claws +11 (1d4+1 plus paralysis), or
*Ranged* masterwork light crossbow +16/+11 (1d8+1 plus 1d6 cold/19-20, 80 ft. range increment), or
*Ranged* masterwork light crossbow +17/+12 (1d8+2 plus shaken [Will 14], 80 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +10; *Grp* +13
*Atk Options* Combat Reflexes (6 AoO/round), ghoul fever, paralysis, stench, summon shadow
*Combat Gear* _potion of haste, potion of inflict serious wounds_
*Special Actions* bardic music 4/day (countersong, _fascinate_, inspire competence, inspire courage), hide in plain sight, shadow jump 20 ft./day
*Spell-Like Ability (CL 4th):*
1/day - _shadow illusion_ (Will 16)
*Bard Spells Known (CL 4th):*
2nd (1/day) - _alter self, mirror image_
1st (4/day) - _animate rope, expeditious retreat, undetectable alignment_
0 (3/day) - _detect magic, ghost sound (Will 15), lullaby (Will 15), mage hand, message, read magic_
-----
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 20, Con --, Int 17, Wis 14, Cha 21
*SQ* bardic knowledge +9
*Skills* Balance +16, Bluff +13, Climb +18, Concentration +9, Diplomacy +17, Disguise +13 (+15 when acting in character), Gather Information +13, Hide +16, Intimidate +7, Jump +14, Knowledge (history) +9, Knowledge (local) +9, Move Silently +16, Perform (dance) +9, Perform (sing) +13, Sense Motive +8, Spot +13
*Feats* Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Mobility, Multiattack, Rapid Reload (light crossbow), Toughness
*Possessions* 10 _+1 frost crossbow bolts_, 10 _screaming bolts, bracers of armor +1, ring of protection +1, wand of detect secret doors_ (40 charges), _wand of summon monster I_ (CL 3rd) (35 charges), masterwork light crossbow
-----
*Countersong (Su):* A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to counter magical effects that depend on sound (but not spells that simply have verbal components). Each round of the countersong, he makes a Perform check. Any creature within 30 feet of the bard (including the bard himself) that is affected by a sonic or language-dependent magical attack may use the bard’s Perform check result in place of its saving throw if, after the saving throw is rolled, the Perform check result proves to be higher. If a creature within range of the countersong is already under the effect of a noninstantaneous sonic or language-dependent magical attack, it gains another saving throw against the effect each round it hears the countersong, but it must use the bard’s Perform check result for the save. Countersong has no effect against effects that don’t allow saves. The bard may keep up the countersong for 10 rounds.

*Fascinate (Sp):* A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to cause one or more creatures to become _fascinated_ with him. Each creature to be fascinated must be within 90 feet, able to see and hear the bard, and able to pay attention to him. The bard must also be able to see the creature. The distraction of a nearby combat or other dangers prevents the ability from working. For every three levels a bard attains beyond 1st, he can target one additional creature with a single use of this ability.

To use the ability, a bard makes a Perform check. His check result is the DC for each affected creature’s Will save against the effect. If a creature’s saving throw succeeds, the bard cannot attempt to _fascinate_ that creature again for 24 hours. If its saving throw fails, the creature sits quietly and listens to the song, taking no other actions, for as long as the bard continues to play and concentrate (up to a maximum of 1 round per bard level).

While _fascinated_, a target takes a –4 penalty on skill checks made as reactions, such as Listen and Spot checks. Any potential threat requires the bard to make another Perform check and allows the creature a new saving throw against a DC equal to the new Perform check result. Any obvious threat, such as someone drawing a weapon, casting a spell, or aiming a ranged weapon at the target, automatically breaks the effect. _Fascinate_ is an enchantment (compulsion), mind-affecting ability.

*Ghoul Fever (Su):* Disease - bite, Fortitude DC 19, incubation period 1 day, damage 1d3 Constitution and 1d3 Dexterity. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Inspire Courage (Su):* A bard with 3 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use song or poetics to inspire courage in his allies (including himself ), bolstering them against fear and improving their combat abilities. To be affected, an ally must be able to hear the bard sing. The effect lasts for as long as the ally hears the bard sing and for 5 rounds thereafter. An affected ally receives a +1 morale bonus on saving throws against charm and fear effects and a +1 morale bonus on attack and weapon damage rolls. At 8th level, and every six bard levels thereafter, this bonus increases by 1 (+2 at 8th, +3 at 14th, and +4 at 20th). Inspire courage is a mind-affecting ability.

*Inspire Competence (Su):* A bard of 3rd level or higher with 6 or more ranks in a Perform skill can use his music or poetics to help an ally succeed at a task. The ally must be within 30 feet and able to see and hear the bard. The bard must also be able to see the ally.

The ally gets a +2 competence bonus on skill checks with a particular skill as long as he or she continues to hear the bard’s music. Certain uses of this ability are infeasible. The effect lasts as long as the bard concentrates, up to a maximum of 2 minutes. A bard can’t inspire competence in himself. Inspire competence is a mindaffecting ability.

*Hide in Plain Sight (Su):* A shadowdancer can use the Hide skill even while being observed. As long as he is within 10 feet of some sort of shadow, a shadowdancer can hide himself from view in the open without anything to actually hide behind. He cannot, however, hide in his own shadow.

*Paralysis (Ex):* Those hit by a ghast’s bite or claw attack must succeed on a DC 19 Fortitude save or be paralyzed for 1d4+1 rounds. Even elves can be affected by this paralysis. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Shadow Illusion (Sp):* When a shadowdancer reaches 3rd level, he can create visual illusions. This ability’s effect is identical to that of the arcane spell _silent image_ and may be employed once per day.

*Shadow Jump (Su):* At 4th level, a shadowdancer gains the ability to travel between shadows as if by means of a dimension door spell. The limitation is that the magical transport must begin and end in an area with at least some shadow. A shadowdancer can jump up to a total of 20 feet each day in this way; this may be a single jump of 20 feet or two jumps of 10 feet each. Every two levels higher than 4th, the distance a shadowdancer can jump each day doubles (40 feet at 6th, 80 feet at 8th, and 160 feet at 10th). This amount can be split among many jumps, but each one, no matter how small, counts as a 10-foot increment.

*Stench (Ex):* The stink of death and corruption surrounding these creatures is overwhelming. Living creatures within 10 feet must succeed on a DC 19 Fortitude save or be sickened for 1d6+4 minutes. A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by the same ghast’s stench for 24 hours. A _delay poison_ or _neutralize poison_ spell removes the effect from a sickened creature. Creatures with immunity to poison are unaffected, and creatures resistant to poison receive their normal bonus on their saving throws. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Summon Shadow (Su):* At 3rd level, a shadowdancer can summon a shadow, an undead shade. Unlike a normal shadow, this shadow’s alignment matches that of the shadowdancer, and the creature cannot create spawn. The summoned shadow cannot be turned, rebuked, or commanded by any third party. This shadow serves as a companion to the shadowdancer and can communicate intelligibly with the shadowdancer. Every third level gained by the shadowdancer adds +2 HD (and the requisite base attack and base save bonus increases) to his shadow companion.

If a shadow companion is destroyed, or the shadowdancer chooses to dismiss it, the shadowdancer must attempt a DC 15 Fortitude save. If the saving throw fails, the shadowdancer loses 200 experience points per shadowdancer level. A successful saving throw reduces the loss by half, to 100 XP per prestige class level. The shadowdancer’s XP total can never go below 0 as the result of a shadow’s dismissal or destruction. A destroyed or dismissed shadow companion cannot be replaced for 30 days.[/sblock]
[sblock=Summoned Shadow]
CE Medium undead (incorporeal)
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +10, Spot +6
*Languages* The summoned shadow communicates intelligbly with Oswild.
-----
*AC* 14 (+2 Dex, +2 deflection), touch 14, flat-footed 12; Dodge
*hp* 32 (5 HD)
*Immune* ability damage (Str, Dex, Con), ability drain, critical hits, death effects, disease, effects that require Fort saves (unless the effect works on objects or is harmless), electricity, energy drain, fatigue, massive damage, mind-affect effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, sleep, stunning
*Fort* +1, *Ref* +3, *Will* +5
-----
*Spd* Fly 40 ft. (good) (8 squares)
*Melee Touch* incorporeal touch +4 melee (1d6 Str damage)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +2; *Grp* --
-----
*Abilities* Str --, Dex 14, Con --, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Skills* Hide +7*, Listen +10, Search +3, Spot +6 (*A shadow gains a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks in areas of shadowy illumination. In brightly lit areas, it takes a -4 penalty on Hide checks.)
*Feats* Alertness, Dodge
-----
*Strength Damage (Su):* The touch of a shadow deals 1d6 points of Strength damage to a living foe. A creature reduced to Strength 0 by a shadow dies. This is a negative energy effect.

*Skills:* Shadows have a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks and a +4 racial bonus on Search checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Ikazuchi Mountain-Breaker*

[sblock=Ikazuchi Mountain-Breaker; CR 11
Ogre samurai 5/cavalier 3]
LE Large giant
*Init* +0; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Listen +4, Spot +4
*Languages* Common, Giant
-----
*AC* 25 (-1 size, +9 armor, +5 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 25
*hp* 89 (12 HD)
*Fort* +13, *Ref* +3, *Will* +7
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares) (unarmored 40 ft.)
*Melee* _+1 Large masterwork katana_ +12/+7 (2d8+5/19-20) and Large masterwork wakizashi +12 (1d8+2/19-20), or
*Melee* _+1 Large masterwork katana_ +14 (2d8+7/19-20), or
*Melee* Large lance +15/+10 (2d6+6/x3), or
*Melee Charge* Large lance +18 (6d6+18/x3); mounted weapon bonus +1 included, Spirited Charge
*Ranged* Large masterwork composite longbow [Str +4] +11/+6 (2d6+4/x3, 110 ft. range increment)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +11; *Grp* +19
*Atk Options* deadly charge 1/day, kiai smite 1/day, Mounted Combat, mounted weapon bonus +1 (lance, sword), Quick Draw, Trample
*Special Actions* burst of speed
*Combat Gear* _ring of counterspells_ (_dispel magic_, CL 5th)
-----
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 13
*SQ* courtly knowledge +3, ride bonus +2
*Skills* Diplomacy +3, Handle Animal +6, Intimidate +8, Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +8, Listen +4, Ride +13 (+15 to stay in the saddle), Spot +4
*Feats* Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword) (B), Mounted Combat, Quick Draw (with katana and wakizashi only) (B), Ride-By Attack, Spirited Charge, Trample, Two-Weapon Fighting (with katana and wakizashi only) (B), Weapon Focus (lance)
*Possessions* combat gear, plus _+1 full plate, +1 Large masterwork katana_, Large masterwork wakizashki, Large masterwork composite longbow [Str +4], military saddle, quiver with 20 arrows
-----
*Burst of Speed (Ex):* Double maximum distance the mount can travel when making a charge. Each additional use per day after the first forces the mount to make a DC 20 Will save to avoid taking 2d6 points of damage.

*Deadly Charge (Ex):* Use with charge action while mounted to deal triple damage with a melee weapon or quadruple damage with a lance. Doesn't stack with Spirited Charge.

*Kiai Smite (Ex):* Next attack gains a +1 bonus on the attack roll and damage roll.[/sblock]
[sblock=Advanced dire boar; CR 8]
N Huge animal
*Init* +0; *Senses* low-light vision, scent, Listen +9, Spot +9
-----
*AC* 21 (-2 size, +13 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 21
*hp* 180 (19 HD)
*Fort* +16, *Ref* +6, *Will* +16
-----
*Spd* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Melee* gore +24 (2d6+18)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +14; *Grp* +34
*Atk Options* ferocity
*Tricks* Combat Riding (attack, come, defend, down, guard, heel)
-----
*Abilities* Str 35, Dex 10, Con 21, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Skills* Climb +15, Jump +19, Listen +9, Spot +9
*Feats* Alertness, Endurance, Improved Natural Armor (x4), Iron Will
-----
*Ferocity (Ex):* A dire boar is such a tenacious combatant that it continues to fight without penalty even while disabled or dying.

*Carrying Capacity:* Light load 6,384 lb.; medium load 12,792 lb.; heavy load 19,200 lb.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Elite Goblin Scouting Party*

[sblock=Goblin scout 4; CR 4 (x3)]
Usually NE Small humanoid (goblinoid)
*Init* +4; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +7, Spot +7
*Languages* Common, Goblin
-----
*AC* 17 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +3 armor), touch 14, flat-footed 17; Dodge, Mobility, uncanny dodge
*hp* 22 (4 HD)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +7, *Will* +1
-----
*Spd* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Melee* Small masterwork short sword +7 (1d4+1/19-20)
*Ranged* Small masterwork composite shortbow [Str +1] +7 (1d4+1/x3, 70 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +0
*Atk Options* skirmish +1d6/+1 AC
*Combat Gear* _potion of barkskin +2, potion of cure serious wounds, potion of greater magic fang +1_
*Special Actions* trapfinding
-----
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 10
*SQ* battle fortitude +1, fast movement +10 ft., trackless step
*Skills* Disable Device +7, Hide +14, Listen +7, Move Silently +14, Ride +14, Search +7, Spot +7
*Feats* Dodge, Mobility (B), Weapon Finesse
*Possessions* _elixir of sneaking, elixir of vision_, masterwork studded leather, Small masterwork short sword, Small masterwork composite shortbow [Str +1], quiver with 20 arrows[/sblock]
[sblock=Worg scout 2; CR 4 (x3)]
Usually NE Medium magical beast
*Init* +5; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +6, Spot +6
*Languages* Common, Goblin, Worg
-----
*AC* 16 (+4 Dex, +2 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 16; Dodge, Mobility, uncanny dodge
*hp* 47 (6 HD)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +11, *Will* +1
-----
*Spd* 50 ft. (10 squares)
*Melee* bite +9 melee (1d6+6)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +5; *Grp* +9
*Atk Options* skirmish +1d6, trip
*Special Actions* trapfinding
-----
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 19, Con 17, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 10
*SQ* battle fortitude +1
*Skills* Hide +10, Jump +15, Listen +6, Move Silently +10, Search +5, Spot +6, Survival +0* (+2 when tracking, or +6 when tracking by scent)
*Feats* Dodge, Mobility, Track
-----
*Trip (Ex):* A worg that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+3 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the worg.

*Skills:* A worg has a +1 racial bonus on Listen, Move Silently, and Spot checks, and a +2 racial bonus on Hide checks. [/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Baphomet*

A while ago, I posted a few "demon lords" loosely inspired by their 1E namesakes. While these guys were tough, I didn't make them "ruler of an entire level of the Abyss" tough.

[sblock=Baphomet's Fluff Text]
Baphomet is the terrifying demon lord believed to be an unholy champion by minotaurs. In truth, Baphomet is a particularly powerful half-fiendish minotaur who is the father of the minotaur race. He started life as a human paladin serving the god of chivalry. Baphomet's heroism was the stuff of legends, but as his deeds became greater, so did his pride. Eventually, in his arrogance, he led a company of warriors into battle and ordered the indiscriminate slaughter of enemy and innocent alike, justifying his actions by saying that the innocents had give aid and comfort to the forces of evil. Baphomet was called before the hierarchy of his church and stripped of all rank, privilege, and divine powers. Shamed and angered, he cursed his church and the god of chivalry. Before the horrified assembly, the god of chivalry himself intervened, destroying all vestiges of Baphomet's humanity, transforming him into the first minotaur. He was subdued and thrown into the deepest, darkest dungeon to await public execution.

While he raged and screamed in the darkness, the avatar of the god of slaughter came to him and offered him the freedom to serve a new master. Baphomet accepted, and he was spirited away. Over the centuries that have passed, Baphomet has fathered the race of minotaurs by numberless acts too savage to relate. He also transcended mortality, becoming a demonic creature of horrific power. Tales of his destructive career as the slaughter god's champion are barely exaggerated, for Baphomet has left in his wake the corpses of countless victims.

Baphomet appears to be a blood-chilling combination of minotaur and demon. He stands nearly 10 feet tall and weighs about 500 pounds. His blackened, scaly flesh is stretched tight across of iron-hard muscles. His talons and fangs are blood red, and rust-colored fur covers his bullish head and broad shoulders, trailing down his backbone to his long, thin tail.

Baphomet is a devastating combatant. He generally prefers to open combat with a powerful charge, using his bellow and smite good supernatural abilities at the same time. He then uses _maze_ and _wall of stone_ to separate foes from their allies, and uses _see invisibility_ to thwart unseen opponents. Since he can _passwall_ three times per day, his own _walls of stone_ aren't much hindrance to him. If opponents vulnerable to Baphomet's breath weapon are known to be within range, he may opt to exhale gouts of unholy water at them. If these initial rounds of combat have gone well for Baphomet (and they usually do), he'll then fly into a greater rage and manuever to make full attacks as often as possible (inflicting on average 164 points of damage in a single round if all five of his attacks hit). Baphomet likes to throw his greataxe as his last attack during a full attack (striking as a +15 ranged attack) since it returns to him by the beginning of his next turn. If all of his foes aren't dead or fleeing by the time his greater rage ends, Baphomet usually _teleports_ away to rest. He then returns to the scene of the battle to track the survivors for a rematch.

Baphomet's natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.[/sblock]
[sblock=Baphomet; CR 22
Unique barbarian 14]
CE Huge outsider (chaotic, extraplanar, evil)
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 120 ft., scent, Listen +24, Spot +20
*Languages* Abyssal, Celestial, Common, Draconic, Giant, Orcish
-----
*AC* 32 (-2 size, +2 Dex, +10 natural, +9 armor, +3 deflection), touch 13, flat-footed 32; Combat Expertise, improved uncanny dodge, trap sense +4, or
*AC* (when raging) 30 (-2 size, -2 rage, +2 Dex, +10 natural, +9 armor, +3 deflection), touch 11, flat-footed 30; improved uncanny dodge, trap sense +4
*hp* 218 or 278 when raging (20 HD); *DR* 3/- or *DR* 10/good
*Immune* electricity, poison
*Resist* acid 10, cold 10, fire 10
*SR* 30
*Fort* +19 or +22 when raging, *Ref* +11, *Will* +12 or +15 when raging (+19 when raging to resist enchantment spells); trap sense +4
-----
*Spd* 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 40 ft. (average)
*Melee* _+5 returning throwing greataxe_ +32/+27/+22/+17 (4d6+18/x3) and gore +22 (3d6+4), or
*Melee (when raging)* _+5 returning throwing greataxe_ +35/+30/+25/+20 (4d6+23/x3) and gore +22 (3d6+6), or
*Melee* gore +27 (3d6+9) and 2 claws +22 (1d8+4), or 
*Melee (when raging)* gore +30 (3d6+12) and 2 claws +25 (1d8+6)
*Ranged* _+5 returning throwing greataxe_ +25 (4d6+14/x3), or
*Ranged (when raging)* _+5 returning throwing greataxe_ +25 (4d6+17/x3)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 15 ft.
*Base Atk* +20; *Grp* +37
*Atk Options* bellow, breath weapon, Great Cleave, greater rage 4/day, Improved Overrun, Improved Trip, Power Attack, powerful charge, smite good 1/day, summon demon
*Combat Gear* _crimson horn of Baphomet_
*Special Actions* animal telepathy 100 ft.
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 17th):*
At will - _deeper darkness, detect good, detect magic, dispel magic, levitate, major image_ (Will interact 16), _see invisibility, telekinesis, teleport_
3/day - _maze, passwall, shape change, wall of stone_
1/day - _desecrate, unholy blight_ (Will partial 17)
-----
*Abilities* Str 29 (35 when raging), Dex 15, Con 20 (26 when raging), Int 17, Wis 16, Cha 16
*SQ* indomitable will, natural cunning
*Skills* Climb +20*, Concentration +12, Diplomacy +5, Handle Animal +15, Intimidate +20*, Jump +29*, Knowledge (the planes) +11, Listen +24, Ride +4, Search +20, Sense Motive +11, Spot +20, Survival +17* (+19 to follow tracks and +19 on other planes), Swim +20*. (*Climb, Jump, and Swim total includes -1 armor check penalty.)
*Feats* Cleave, Combat Casting, Combat Expertise, Great Cleave, Improved Overrun, Improved Trip, Power Attack, Track (B)
*Possessions* combat gear, plus _+5 chain shirt, +5 returning throwing greataxe, amulet of natural armor +2, ring of protection +3, ring of water walking_, plus 6,000 gp
-----
*Animal Telepathy (Su):* Baphomet can communicate telepathically with animals at a range of 100 feet. This ability is otherwise identical to _speak with animals_.

*Bellow (Su):* Once per day as a free action, Baphomet can emit a horrifying, bone-shaking bellow. All enemies within 150 feet of Baphomet must make a DC 22 Will save or be panicked for 3d4 rounds. Those that make the Will save are shaken for 1d4 rounds. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Breath Weapon (Su):* Six time per day as a standard action, Baphomet can exhale a gout of unholy water in a 60-foot-long line. Creatures with the Good subtype, good-aligned clerics and druids, and paladins suffer 6d4 points of unholy damage if caught in this flood of profane fluid. A DC 25 (or DC 28 if Baphomet is raging) Reflex save halves the damage. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Greater Rage (Ex):* Baphomet's bonuses to Strength and Constitution during his rage are each +6 (giving him 60 temporary hit points), and his morale bonus on Will saves is +3. The penalty to AC remains at -2. Baphomet's rage lasts 11 rounds. Baphomet cannot use his spell-like abilities while raging.

*Improved Uncanny Dodge (Ex):* Baphomet can no longer be flanked. This defense denies a rogue the ability to sneak attack Baphomet by flanking him, unless the attacker has at least four more rogue levels than Baphomet has barbarian levels.

*Indomitable Will (Ex):* While in a rage, Baphomet gains a +4 bonus on Will saves to resist enchantment spells. This bonus stacks with all other modifiers, including the morale bonus on Will saves he also receives during his rage.

*Powerful Charge (Ex):* Baphomet typically begins a battle by charging at an opponent, lowering his head to bring his mighty horns into play. In addition to the normal benefits and hazards of a charge, this allows the beast to make a single gore attack with a +29 attack bonus that deals 5d6+13 points of damage (or +32 attack bonus for 5d6+18 points of damage when raging). He often combines this attack with smite good.

*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day, Baphomet can make a melee attack that deals an extra +20 points of damage against a good-aligned target.

*Summon Demon (Sp):* Once per day, Baphomet can attempt to summon a glabrezu with an 85% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 6th-level spell.

*Natural Cunning (Ex):* Baphomet has immunity to _maze_ spells, never becomes lost, and can track enemies. He is never caught flat-footed.

*Trap Sense (Ex):* Baphomet gains a +4 bonus on Reflex saves made to avoid traps and a +4 dodge bonus to AC against attacks made by traps.

*Skills:* Baphomet has a +4 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. Baphomet gains a +4 bonus to Intimidate checks for every size category larger he is.

*Crimson Horn of Baphomet:* This magic instrument appears to be normal until someone speaks its command word and sounds it. Then the horn summons 1d4+1 1st-level barbarian minotaurs. If the character who blew the horn is evil-aligned, the minotaurs fight as commanded. If the character who blew the horn is not evil, the minotaurs immediately attack him and fight to the death. The horn can be blow once every seven days, except for Baphomet himself, who can sound the horn once per day. The minotaur barbarians are real creatures of flesh and blood. They fight until all of their opponents or slain, they themselves are slain, or one hour passes.
Strong conjuration [evil]; CL 13th; Craft Wondrous Item, _summon monster VI_; Price 50,000 gp; Weight 2 lbs.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Frost Ogres*

[sblock=Creating a Frost Creature]
“Frost” is an inherited template that can be added to any creature that doesn't have the fire subtype (referred to hereafter as the base creature). A frost creature uses all the base creature’s statistics and special abilities except as noted here.

*Size and Type:* The creature’s type doesn't change except for an animal, which becomes a magical beast. Add the cold subtype. Do not recalculate base attack bonus, saves, or skill points. Size is unchanged (but a frost creature is typically somewhat larger than the base creature).

*Hit Dice:* The creature's HD are unchanged.

*Speed:* Same as the base creature, but see special qualities below.

*Armor Class:* A frost creature has heavier fur or body fat, or both. The base creature’s natural armor bonus improves by +1.

*Attack and Damage:* A frost creature retains all the attacks of the base creature.

*Special Attacks:* A frost creature retains all the special attacks of the base creature and gains the one described below.
_Skate-By Attack (Ex):_ When skating, the creature can take a move action (including a charge) and another standard action at any point during the move. The creature cannot take a second move action during a round when it makes a skate-by attack.​*Special Qualities:* A frost creature retains all the special qualities of the base creature and gains those described below.
_Immunity to Cold (Ex):_ A frost creature is immune to cold attacks and effects.

_Skate (Su):_ A frost creature can skate across ice and snow. The creature's land speed increases by 15 feet. (This adjustment is treated as an enhancement bonus.) As with any effect that increases speed, this power affects the subject’s maximum jumping distance. The creature can skate up or down any incline or decline it could normally walk upon without mishap, though skating up an incline reduces the subject’s speed to normal, while skating down a decline increases its speed by an additional 15 feet. (This adjustment is treated as a circumstance bonus.)

_Vulnerability to Fire (Ex):_ A frost creature takes half again as much (+50%) damage as normal from fire, regardless of whether a saving throw is allowed, or if the save is a success or failure.​*Abilities:* Increase from the base creature as follows: Str +2, Con +4.
*Skills:* Same as base creature.
*Feats:* Same as base creature.
*Environment:* Appropriate cold terrain.
*Organization:* Same as base creature.
*Challenge Rating:* Same as the base creature +1.
*Treasure:* Same as base creature.
*Alignment:* Same as base creature.
*Advancement:* Same as base creature.
*Level Adjustment:* Same as the base creature +1.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ice Domain]
*Benefit:* The cleric can rebuke, command, or bolster creatures with the cold subtype as an evil cleric rebukes undead. The cleric can use this supernatural ability a number of times per day equal to 3 plus his Charisma modifier.

The cleric can also enforce the law of frost. Since artificial resistance to cold is an affront to the sacred ice, the cleric can _dispel magic_ that resists cold or cold energy. This power affects a 20-foot radius as a burst. The cleric makes a caster level check against each cold-resisting effect in the radius. The DC is 11 + the cold-resisting effect's caster level. He can use this spell-like ability once per day. Otherwise, the law of frost is identical to _dispel magic_.

1st - _fingers of frost_ (as _burning hands_, but deals cold damage instead of fire damage)
2nd - _chill metal_
3rd - _resist energy*_
4th - _wall of ice_
5th - _fire shield*_
6th - _freezing sphere_
7th - _simulacrum_
8th - _polar ray_
9th - _comet swarm_ (as _meteor swarm_, but deals cold damage instead of fire damage)

*Resist fire only.[/sblock]
[sblock=Oolwaa; CR 10
Frost ogre cleric 6]
Usually CE Large giant (cold)
*Init* +0; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., light-vision, Listen +6, Spot +5
*Languages* Common, Giant
-----
*AC* 20 (-1 size, +6 natural, +5 armor), touch 9, flat-footed 20
*hp* 85 (10 HD)
*Immune* cold
*Vulnerability* fire
*Fort* +13, *Ref* +3, *Will* +8
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares) (40 ft. unarmored)
*Melee* _+1 Large greatsword_ +13/+8 (3d6+8/19-20), or
*Ranged* Large javelin +6 (1d8+5, 30 ft. range increment)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +7; *Grp* +16
*Atk Options* Improved Turning, Power Attack, rebuke cold creatures (5/day), rebuke undead (5/day), skate-by attack
*Combat Gear* divine scroll (_cure moderate wounds_ x2, CL 3rd), _potion of remove blindness/deafness, potion of magic circle against law_
*Special Actions* skate
*Cleric Spells Prepared (CL 6th):*
3rd - _animate dead, prayer, resist energy*_ (fire only)
2nd - _bear's endurance, hold animal*, shield other, silence, spiritual weapon_
1st - _deathwatch, divine favor, entropic shield, fingers of frost*, shield of faith_
0 - _create water, detect magic, guidance, resistance_ (x2)
*Domain spell. *Domains:* Animal, Ice
*Spell-Like Ability (CL 6th):*
1/day - _speak with animals_
-----
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 11, Con 18, Int 10, Wis 15, Cha 14 (12)
*Skills* Climb +11*, Concentration +8, Diplomacy +6, Knowledge (history) +4, Listen +6, Spot +5 (*Includes -1 armor check penalty.)
*Feats* Combat Casting, Improved Turning, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (greatsword)
*Possessions* combat gear, plus _+1 Large greatsword, rhino hide armor, cloak of charisma +2_, case with 6 javelins
-----
*Skate-By Attack (Ex):* When skating, the creature can take a move action (including a charge) and another standard action at any point during the move. The creature cannot take a second move action during a round when it makes a skate-by attack.

*Skate (Su):* A frost ogre can skate across ice and snow. The frost ogre's land speed increases by 15 feet. (This adjustment is treated as an enhancement bonus.) As with any effect that increases speed, this power affects the subject’s maximum jumping distance. The frost ogre can skate up or down any incline or decline it could normally walk upon without mishap, though skating up an incline reduces the frost ogre's speed to normal, while skating down a decline increases its speed by an additional 15 feet. (This adjustment is treated as a circumstance bonus.)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Band of frost ogres; CR 4 (x6)]
CE Large giant (cold)
*Init* -1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., light-vision, Listen +2, Spot +2
*Languages* Giant, and those specimens that boast Intelligence scores of at least 10 also speak Common.
-----
*AC* 17 (-1 size, -1 Dex, +6 natural, +3 hide armor), touch 8, flat-footed 17
*hp* 37 (4 HD)
*Immune* cold
*Vulnerability* fire
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +0, *Will* +1
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares) (40 ft. unarmored)
*Melee* Large greatclub +9 (2d8+9),or
*Ranged* Large javelin +1 (1d8+6, 30 ft. range increment)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +13
*Atk Options* skate-by attack
*Special Actions* skate
-----
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 8, Con 19, Int 6, Wis 10, Cha 7
*Skills* Climb +6, Listen +2, Spot +2
*Feats* Toughness, Weapon Focus (greatclub)
*Possessions* Large greatclub, hide armor, Large javelin (x2)
-----
*Skate-By Attack (Ex):* When skating, the creature can take a move action (including a charge) and another standard action at any point during the move. The creature cannot take a second move action during a round when it makes a skate-by attack.

*Skate (Su):* A frost ogre can skate across ice and snow. The frost ogre's land speed increases by 15 feet. (This adjustment is treated as an enhancement bonus.) As with any effect that increases speed, this power affects the subject’s maximum jumping distance. The frost ogre can skate up or down any incline or decline it could normally walk upon without mishap, though skating up an incline reduces the frost ogre's speed to normal, while skating down a decline increases its speed by an additional 15 feet. (This adjustment is treated as a circumstance bonus.)

*Description/Combat:* Adult frost ogres stand 9 to 10 feet tall and weigh 625 to 675 pounds. Their skin color ranges from dirty white to light blue. Their clothing consists of poorly cured furs and hides, which add to their naturally repellent odor. Frost ogres favor overwhelming odds, sneak attacks, and ambushes over a fair fight. They are intelligent enough to fire ranged weapons first to soften up their foes before closing, but frost ogre gangs and bands fight as unorganized individuals. If they catch their prey on the open ice or snow, frost ogres use skate-by attacks to keep distance between themselves and their enemy.

*Environment:* Cold hills
*Organization:* Solitary, pair, gang (3-4), or band (5-8)
*Treasure:* Standard
*Advancement:* By character class
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Nictoris, Naga Lich-Queen*

[sblock=Nicotris; CR 20
Dark naga lich dragon disciple 5/loremaster 5]
CE Large undead
*Init* +3; *Senses* blindsense 30 ft., darkvision 60 ft., Listen +26, Spot +20
*Languages* Abyssal, Common, Draconic, Giant, Goblin, Infernal, Undercommon
-----
*AC* 22 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +2 armor, +2 deflection, +1 dodge, +5 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 18
*hp* 123 (19 HD); turn resistance +4
*DR* 15/magic and bludgeoning
*Immune* ability damage (to Str, Dex, and Con), ability drain, cold, critical hits, effects that require Fort saves (unless affects objects or is harmless), electricity, energy drain, exhaustion, fatigue, massive damage, mind-affecting attacks, mind-reading, nonlethal damage, poison, _polymorph_ (though it can use _polymorph_ effects on itself)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +9, *Will* +14
-----
*Speed* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Melee* sting +14 (2d4+4 plus poison) and bite +9 (1d8+2), or
*Melee* sting +14 (2d4+4 plus poison) and touch attack +9 (1d8+5 negative energy plus paralysis)
*Ranged Touch* various ray spells +13 (crit 19-20)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +11; *Grp* +19
*Atk Options* breath weapon, Empower Spell, Extend Spell, _fear_ aura 60 ft. radius (Will 29 if less than 5 HD), paralysis (Fort 29), Point Blank Shot, poison (Fort 14), Silent Spell, touch attack (Will 29 for half damage)
*Special Actions* _detect thoughts_ (Will 24)
*Sorcerer Spells Known* (CL 12th)*:*
6th (5/day) - _disintegrate_ (Fort partial 26)
5th (7/day) - _teleport, waves of fatigue_
4th (8/day) - _enervation_ (+13 ranged touch), _resilient sphere_ (Ref 24), _shout_ (Fort partial 24 or Ref 24)
3rd (8/day) - _arcane sight, dispel magic, displacement, lightning bolt_ (Ref half 23), _stinking cloud_ (Fort 23), _vampiric touch_ (+14 melee touch)
2nd (9/day) - _acid arrow_ (+13 ranged touch), _invisibility, locate object, scorching ray_ (+13 ranged touch), _see invisibility, touch of idiocy_ (+14 melee touch), _web_ (Ref 22)
1st (9/day) - _alarm, magic missile, ray of enfeeblement, shield, true strike_
0 (8/day) - _acid splash_ (+13 ranged touch), _daze_ (Will 20), _detect magic, ghost sound_ (Will disbelief 20), _mage hand, message, ray of frost_ (+13 ranged touch), _read magic, resistance_
-----
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 16, Con --, Int 21, Wis 20, Cha 31 (27)
*SQ* lore +12, secrets (+1 dodge bonus, +2 Ref saves, bonus feat)
*Feats* Craft Wondrous Item, Empower Spell, Eschew Materials (B), Extend Spell, Lightning Reflexes, Improved Critical (ray), Point Blank Shot, Silent Spell, Skill Focus (Knowledge [arcana])
*Skills* Appraise +10, Concentration +33, Diplomacy +17, Hide +7, Knowledge (arcana) +24, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +10, Knowledge (history) +10, Knowledge (nature) +10, Knowledge (the planes) +10, Knowledge (religion) +21, Listen +26, Move Silently +11, Search +18, Sense Motive +26, Spellcraft +20, Spot +20, Survival +5* (*Add +2 when aboveground in natural environments, on other planes, underground, or following tracks.)
*Possessions:* _+2 helmet_ (adds +2 armor bonus), _cloak of charisma +4, crystal ball, hand of glory, ring of protection +2_, approximately 2000 gp of other possessions
-----
*Detect Thoughts (Su):* A dark naga can continuously use _detect thoughts_ as the spell (caster level 9th; Will DC 24 negates). This ability is always active. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Fear Aura (Su):* Liches are shrouded in a dreadful aura of death and evil. Creatures of less than 5 HD in a 60-foot radius that look at the lich must succeed on a DC 29 Will save or be affected as though by a fear spell from a sorcerer of the lich’s level. A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by the same lich’s aura for 24 hours.

*Paralyzing Touch (Su):* Any living creature a lich hits with its touch attack must succeed on a DC 29 Fortitude save or be permanently paralyzed. _Remove paralysis_ or any spell that can remove a curse can free the victim (see the _bestow curse_ spell description). The effect cannot be dispelled. Anyone paralyzed by a lich seems dead, though a DC 20 Spot check or a DC 15 Heal check reveals that the victim is still alive.

*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 14 or lapse into a nightmare–haunted sleep for 2d4 minutes. The save DC is Constitution-based.[/sblock]
[sblock=Grakk; CR 17
Half-fiend advanced gray render]
NE Huge outsider (native)
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +16, Spot +36
*Languages* Infernal
-----
*AC* 30 (-2 size, +1 Dex, +2 armor, +14 natural, +5 shield), touch 9, flat-footed 29
*hp* 462 (28 HD); *DR* 10/magic
*SR* 35
*Immune* poison
*Resist* acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, fire 10
*Fort* +23, *Ref* +7, *Will* +9
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares), fly 30 ft. (average)
*Melee* bite +39 (3d6+13) and _+2 Huge keen scimitar_ +36/+31/+26/+21 (2d6+8/15-20), or
*Melee* bite +39 (3d6+13) and 2 claws +37 (1d8+6)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 15 ft.
*Base Atk* +28; *Grp* +49
*Atk Options* Cleave, Flyby Attack, Hover, Improved Bull Rush, improved grab, Power Attack, rend (3d6+19), smite good 1/day, Quicken Spell-Like Ability (_poison, unholy aura_)
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 20th):
3/day - _darkness, poison_ (Fort 14), _unholy aura_ (Fort 14)
1/day - _blasphemy, contagion_ (Fort 13), _desecrate, destruction_ (Fort partial 17), _horrid wilting_ (Fort half 18), _summon monster IX_ (fiends only), _unhallow, unholy blight_ (Will partial 14)
-----
*Abilities* Str 37, Dex 12, Con 32, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10
*SQ* scent
*Feats* Cleave, Flyby Attack, Hover, Improved Bull Rush, Iron Will, Multi-Attack, Power Attack, Quicken Spell-Like Ability (_poison, unholy aura_), Track
*Skills* Climb +27*, Hide +23*, Jump +27*, Listen +16, Move Silently +15*, Spot +36, Survival +32, Swim +13* (*Includes armor check penalty for _+3 heavy steel shield_)
*Possessions* _+3 heavy steel shield, +2 Huge keen scimitar, bracers of armor +2_
-----
*Hover (Ex):* If a creature of Large size or larger hovers within 20 feet of the ground in an area with lots of loose debris, the draft from its wings creates a hemispherical cloud with a radius of 60 feet. The winds so generated can snuff torches, small campfires, exposed lanterns, and other small, open flames of non-magical origin. Clear vision within the cloud is limited to 10 feet. Creatures have concealment at 15 to 20 feet (20% miss chance). At 25 feet or more, creatures have total concealment (50% miss chance, and opponents cannot use sight to locate the creature). Those caught in the cloud must succeed on a DC 24 Concentration check to cast a spell.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a gray render must hit with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.

*Rend (Ex):* A gray render that wins a grapple check after a successful bite attack establishes a hold, latching onto the opponent’s body and tearing the flesh. This attack automatically deals 3d6+19 points of damage.

*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day the creature can make a normal melee attack to deal 20 points of extra damage against a good foe.

*Skills:* Gray renders have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks due to their six keen eyes.[/sblock]
[sblock=Sskaltar; CR 17
Troglodyte wereconstrictor fighter 4/blackguard 8]
Troglodyte Form
LE Medium humanoid (reptilian, shapechanger)
*Init* +6; *Senses* darkvision 90 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +9, Spot +4
*Languages* Draconic, Infernal
-----
*AC* 27 (+2 Dex, +7 armor, +8 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 25
*hp* 185 (20 HD)
*Fort* +22, *Ref* +10, *Will* +9
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares) (40 ft. unarmored)
*Melee* 2 claws +21 (1d6+5/19-20) and bite +18 (1d4+1/19-20), or
*Melee Touch* _inflict moderate wounds_ +20 (2d8+8, Will half 14), or _inflict light wounds_ +20 (1d8+5, Will half 13)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +17; *Grp* +20
*Combat Gear* _gauntlet of rust, javelins of lightning_ (x6), _potion of greater magic fang +2, potion of shield of faith +3_
*Atk Options* aura of despair, Cleave, command undead (2/day), Improved Sunder, poison use, Power Attack, _smite good_ 2/day, sneak attack +2d6, stench (Fort 18)
Special Actions alternate form, lycanthropic empathy
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 8th):*
At will - _detect good_
*Blackguard Spells Prepared (CL 8th):*
4th - _contagion_ (Silent, Fort 16)
3rd - _bull's strength_ (Silent)
2nd - _inflict moderate wounds_ (x2) (Will half 14)
1st - _doom_ (Will 13), _inflict light wounds_ (Will half 13)
-----
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 14 (12), Con 18, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 9
*SQ* aura of evil, dark blessing, scent
*Feats* Alertness (B), Cleave (B), Improved Critical (bite, claws), Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Attack (claws), Improved Sunder (B), Iron Will (B), Multiattack (B), Power Attack (B), Silent Spell, Toughness, Weapon Focus (claws), Weapon Specialization (claws)
*Skills* Balance +6*, Climb +6*, Concentration +10, Hide +8*, Intimidate +7, Knowledge (religion) +2, Jump +9*, Listen +9, Spot +4 (*Add +4 in rocky or underground settings. **Includes -3 armor check penalty.)
*Possessions* combat gear plus _+3 scale mail, gloves of Dexterity +2_, and approximately 500 gp of other possessions

*Hybrid Form* (_Note: Sskaltar prefers his hybrid form to his other two forms._)
LE Large humanoid (reptilian, shapechanger)
*Init* +8; *Senses* darkvision 90 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +13, Spot +8
*Languages* Draconic, Infernal (but cannot speak)
-----
*AC* 28 (-1 size, +4 Dex, +7 armor, +8 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 24
*hp* 265 (20 HD); *DR* 10/silver
*Fort* +26, *Ref* +12, *Will* +9
-----
*Melee* 2 claws +27 (1d8+12/19-20) and bite +24 (2d6+5/19-20)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Grp* +31
*Combat Gear* _gauntlet of rust, javelins of lightning_ (x6), _potion of greater magic fang +2, potion of shield of faith +3_
*Atk Options* aura of despair, poison use, _smite good_ 2/day, sneak attack +2d6
*Special Actions* alternate form, curse of lycanthropy, lycanthropic empathy
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 8th):*
At will - _detect good_
*Blackguard Spells Prepared (CL 8th):*
4th - _contagion_ (Silent, Fort 16)
3rd - _bull's strength_ (Silent)
-----
*Abilities* Str 30, Dex 18 (16), Con 26
*Skills* Balance +16*, Climb +14*, Concentration +14, Hide +10*, Intimidate +7, Knowledge (religion) +2, Jump +21*, Listen +13, Spot +8, Swim +4* (*Includes -3 armor check penalty.)
*Possessions* combat gear plus _+3 scale mail, gloves of Dexterity +2_, and approximately 500 gp of other possessions

*Constrictor Form*
LE Large humanoid (reptilian, shapechanger)
*Init* +7; *Senses* darkvision 90 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +13, Spot +8
*Languages* Draconic, Infernal (but cannot speak)
-----
*AC* 20 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +8 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 17
*hp* 265 (20 HD); *DR* 10/silver
*Fort* +25, *Ref* +9, *Will* +9
-----
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares), climb 20 ft., swim 20 ft.
*Melee* bite +26 melee (1d6+15/19-20)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Grp* +31
*Atk Options* aura of despair, constrict, improved grab, poison use, _smite good_ 2/day, sneak attack +2d6
*Special Actions* alternate form, curse of lycanthropy, lycanthropic empathy
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 8th):*
At will - _detect good_
-----
*Abilities* Str 30, Dex 16, Con 26
*Skills* Balance +18, Climb +24, Concentration +14, Hide +12, Intimidate +7, Knowledge (religion) +2, Jump +14, Listen +13, Spot +8, Swim +10* (*Add +8 on Swim checks to perform some special action or avoid a hazard.)
-----
*Alternate Form (Su):* A lycanthrope can assume the form of a specific animal. Changing to or from animal or hybrid form is a standard action. A slain lycanthrope reverts to its humanoid form, although it remains dead. Separated body parts retain their animal form, however.

*Aura of Despair (Su):* In any form, the blackguard radiates a malign aura that causes enemies within 10 feet of him to take a –2 penalty on all saving throws.

*Aura of Evil (Ex):* Usable in any form. The power of a blackguard’s aura of evil (see the detect evil spell) is equal to his blackguard level.

*Command Undead (Su):* In troglodyte, he commands undead as 6th-level cleric.

*Constrict (Ex):* On a successful grapple check in constrictor form, he deals 1d4+15 points of damage.

*Curse of Lycanthropy (Su):* Usable in hybrid or constrictor form. Any humanoid or giant hit by a natural lycanthrope’s bite attack in animal or hybrid form must succeed on a DC 15 Fortitude save or contract lycanthropy. If the victim’s size is not within one size category of the lycanthrope the victim cannot contract lycanthropy from that lycanthrope. Afflicted lycanthropes cannot pass on the curse of lycanthropy.

*Dark Blessing (Su):* In any form, he applies his Charisma modifier (if positive) as a bonus on all saving throws.

*Detect Good (Sp):* At will in any form, a blackguard can use detect good as a spell-like ability, duplicating the effect of the detect good spell.

*Lycanthropic Empathy (Ex):* In any form, lycanthropes can communicate and empathize with normal or dire animals of their animal form. This gives them a +4 racial bonus on checks when influencing the animal’s attitude and allows the communication of simple concepts and (if the animal is friendly) commands, such as "friend," "foe," "flee," and "attack."

*Improved Grab (Ex):* Usable in constrictor form only. To use this ability, a constrictor snake must hit with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can constrict.

*Poison Use:* In troglodyte or hybrid form, he is skilled in the use of poison and never risk accidentally poisoning themselves when applying poison to a blade.

*Smite Good (Su):* In any form, may attempt to smite good with one normal melee attack. He adds his Charisma modifier (if positive) to his attack roll and deals 8 extra points of damage. If he accidentally smites a creature that is not good, the smite has no effect but it is still used up for that day.

*Stench (Ex):* Usable in troglodyte form. When angry or frightened, it secretes an oily, musk-like chemical that nearly every form of animal life finds offensive. All living creatures (except troglodytes) within 30 feet of a troglodyte must succeed on a DC 18 Fortitude save or be sickened for 10 rounds. The save DC is Constitution-based. Creatures that successfully save cannot be affected by the same troglodyte’s stench for 24 hours. A delay poison or neutralize poison spell removes the effect from the sickened creature. Creatures with immunity to poison are unaffected, and creatures resistant to poison receive their normal bonus on their saving throws.

*Skills:* In troglodyte form, add +4 to Hide checks in rocky or underground settings. In hybrid form, he has a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks, and a +8 racial bonus on Balance checks. In constrictor form, he has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks. He can always choose to take 10 on a Climb check, even if rushed or threatened. He also has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. He can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. He can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Avernal Ooze*

This is what happened when I sort of applied the half-fiend template to an ooze in order to create a monster that would irritate psionic characters.

[sblock=Avernal Ooze; CR 7]
NE Large ooze (extraplanar, evil)
*Init* -3; *Senses* blindsight 60 ft., darkvision 60 ft.
*Languages* Abyssal, Draconic, Infernal
-----
*AC* 7 (-1 size, -3 Dex, +1 natural), touch 6, flat-footed 7; Psionic Hole
*hp* 69 (6 HD); *DR* 5/magic; mental resistance
*Immune* critical hits, electricity, flanking, poison, sleep effects, paralysis, polymorphing, stunning
*Resist* ability damage and drain 5, acid 10, cold 10, fire 10
*SR* 16
*Fort* +11, *Ref* +1, *Will* +6; +2 to resist psionic powers
-----
*Spd* 10 ft. (2 squares), climb 10 ft.
*Melee* 2 slams +8 (1d6+4 plus 1d4 acid) and bite +3 melee (1d8+2 plus 1d4 acid)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft. (10 ft. with slam)
*Base Atk* +6; *Grp* +14
*Atk Options* acid, constrict (1d6+4 plus 1d4 acid), ghost touch, improved grab, smite good 1/day
*Special Actions* split
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 6th):*
3/day - _darkness_
1/day - _desecrate, unholy blight_ (Will DC 15)
-----
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 5, Con 24, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 13
*Skills* Bluff +10, Climb +21, Concentration +16, Diplomacy +5, Intimidate +12*, Knowledge (the planes) +11, Move Silently +6, Perform (sing) +10, Search +11, Sense Motive +11, Swim +13 (*Gains a +4 bonus to Intimidate checks for every size category larger than the target. An avernal ooze has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on a Climb check, even if rushed or threatened.)
*Feats* Closed Mind, Mental Resistance, Psionic Hole
-----
*Acid (Ex):* An avernal ooze secretes a digestive acid that dissolves only flesh. Any melee hit or constrict attack deals acid damage.

*Blindsight (Ex):* An ooze’s entire body is a primitive sensory organ that can ascertain prey by scent and vibration within 60 feet.

*Closed Mind (Ex):* Due to this feat, an avernal ooze has a +2 bonus on saving throws to resist psionic powers.

*Constrict (Ex):* An avernal ooze deals automatic claw and acid damage with a successful grapple check.

*Ghost Touch (Su):* An avernal ooze can affect incorporeal creatures normally with its attacks. It doesn't suffer the normal 50% miss chance.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, an avernal ooze must hit with its slam attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can constrict.

*Mental Resistance (Ex):* DR 3/- against psionic attacks that do not deal energy damage.

*Psionic Hole (Ex):* When a foe strikes the ooze in melee combat, the foe immediately loses its psionic focus, if any. Also, if targeted by a psionic power, the manifester of the power must spend 2 additional power points, or the power fails (all the power points spent on the power are still lost). This extra cost does not count toward the maximum power points a manifester can spend on a single power.

*Smite Good (Su):* 1/day - Adds +6 unholy damage with one attack against a good creature. Prefers to use this with constriction.

*Split (Ex):* Slashing and piercing weapons and electricity attacks deal no damage to an avernal ooze. Instead the creature splits into two identical oozes, each with half of the original’s current hit points (round down). An ooze with 10 hit points or less cannot be further split and dies if reduced to 0 it points. Splits do not duplicate spell-like abilities or smite good ability; those abilities remain with the original ooze. An avernal ooze can absorb a split as a move action.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Demogorgon*

Here's another really powerful demon.

[sblock=Demogorgon's Fluff Text]
Few monsters are as terrifying as Demogorgon. This abyssal lord is a nightmarish sort of demonic vampire. Many scholars even suggest that Demogorgon is the source of the curse of vampirism (although it seems likely Orcus has a better claim to this dubious honor). Demogorgon is seldom encountered away from the perpetually night-shrouded jungles and swamps of its home on the Abyss. It can, however, travel to the Material Plane with relative ease. Of course, Demogorgon's journeys abroad are never for benign purposes. It is known that Demogorgon acts as a sort of unholy spiritual director for dozens of murderous cults, sinister cabals, and evil conclaves of undead terrors. If there is some unifying purpose to these disparate groups, maybe only Demogorgon knows for certain.

Demogorgon stands about 18 feet tall and weighs around 8,000 pounds. It is a monstrous combination of mandrill, lizard, and humanoid. It has two heads, each resembling a savage mandrill. Its torso and legs are humanoid, but covered with thick scales. Instead of arms, Demogorgon has four octopus-like tentacles, but these are covered with hundreds of roundish, fang-filled mouths rather than suckers. Demogorgon has four-toed feet, like those of a gigantic lizard. His coloration ranges from blue-gray fur on his heads and shoulders down to the dull green scales that cover the rest of his body. Demogorgon's two sets of orange eyes glow with hatred.

Demogorgon is insanely powerful. It possesses a staggering number of different tactical options. It can constrict, cause energy drain and Constitution drain, inflict disease, and _dominate_ by gaze, and this isn't even touching all of its feats and spell-like abilities. Demogorgon typically begins combat with the aforementioned spell-like abilities, using _blasphemy, fear, power word stun, symbol_, and _unholy blight_ to devastate its enemies' ranks. It then closes for melee, opting for the -20 penalty to its grapple checks in order to constrict and drain blood without further impairing its own ability to melee. Demogorgon especially enjoys using its improved grab against sorcerers and wizards. Between constriction damage, blood drain, and one energy drain per round, few sorcerers or wizards (or anyone else for that matter) survive long in Demogorgon's grasp.

Demogorgon usually keeps one or two tentacles free for making use of its various combat feats. In this way, Demogorgon can constrict two or three victims, and still be able to take advantage of Awesome Blow, Combat Reflexes, and Improved Disarm. In the unlikely event that combat starts to go against it, Demogorgon escapes using _greater teleport_ (maybe taking grappled victims who fail a DC 21 Will save), sometimes after using _gate_ to call a marilith to fight in its place. Another favorite tactic is to use _greater teleport, walls of ice_, and improved grab in combination in order to split up enemies in isolated areas where they can be destroyed individually at Demogorgon's leisure.

Demogorgon's natural weapons are considered magic weapons for purposes of overcoming damage reduction.[/sblock]
[sblock=Demogorgon; CR 22
Unique fighter 10]
CE Huge undead (chaotic, extraplanar, evil)
*Init* +7; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., scent, Listen +23, Spot +29
*Languages* Abyssal, Celestial, Common, Draconic, Infernal. Via telepathy, it can communicate with nearly any sentient being.
-----
*AC* 38 (-2 size, +3 Dex, +18 natural, +4 deflection, +5 armor), touch 15, flat-footed 35; Combat Expertise, Dodge, Mobility
*hp* 146 (22 HD); *DR* 10/silver and magic, *fast healing* 5, *turn resistance* +4
*Immune* ability damage (Str, Dex, Con), ability drain, critical hits, death effects, disease, effects that require Fort saves (unless the effect works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, fatigue, massive damage, mind-affect effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, sleep, stunning
*Resist* acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, fire 10, sonic 30
*SR* 32
*Fort* +11, *Ref* +12, *Will* +16
-----
*Spd* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Melee* 4 tentacles +30 (1d8+13 plus 2d6 unholy damage and energy drain/19-20) and 2 bites +26 melee (2d6+6 plus 2d6 unholy damage, disease and energy drain)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 15 ft. (20 ft. with tentacle)
*Base Atk* +19; *Grp* +36
*Atk Options* Awesome Blow, blood drain, Combat Reflexes (4 AoO/round), constrict (1d8+11 plus 2d6 unholy damage and energy drain), disease (Fort 25), _dominate_ (Will 25), energy drain (Fort 25), Improved Bull Rush, Improved Disarm, improved grab, Power Attack, smite good 1/day, Spring Attack, Whirlwind Attack
*Special Actions* _gaseous form, spider climb_, telepathy 100 ft.
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 17th):*
At will - _clairaudience/clairvoyance, comprehend languages, darkness, detect thoughts_ (Will 16), _detect magic, dispel magic, fear_ (Will 18), _greater teleport, levitate, major image_ (Will disbelief 17), _polymorph, read magic, see invisibility, suggestion_ (Will 17), _telekinesis, wall of ice_
3/day - _poison_ (Fort 18)
1/day - _blasphemy_ (Will 21), _contagion_ (Fort 18), _desecrate, feeblemind_ (Will 19), _gate, power word stun, project image_ (Will disbelief 21), _symbol_ (any one) (save varies), _unholy blight_ (Will partial 18)
-----
*Abilities* Str 29, Dex 16, Con --, Int 18, Wis 20, Cha 19
*Skills* Bluff +20, Concentration +15, Diplomacy +8, Hide +29, Intimidate +20, Jump +27, Listen +23, Move Silently +27, Search +20, Sense Motive +29, Spot +29, Swim +23
*Feats* Alertness, Awesome Blow, Combat Expertise (B), Combat Reflexes (B), Dodge (B), Greater Weapon Focus (tentacle) (B), Improved Bull Rush (B), Improved Critical (tentacle) (B), Improved Disarm (B), Improved Initiative (B), Lightning Reflexes (B), Mobility, Multiattack, Power Attack, Spring Attack, Toughness, Weapon Focus (tentacle), Weapon Specialization (tentacle) (B), Whirlwind Attack
*Possessions* _unholy amulet of mighty fists +2, greater sonic resistance bracers of armor +5, ring of chameleon power, ring of protection +4, rod of rulership_, plus 2,300 gp
-----
*Blood Drain (Ex):* Demogorgon can suck blood from a living victim with its tentacles. It drains blood, dealing 1d4 points of Constitution drain with each successful grapple check against a constricted creature. On each such successful attack, Demogorgon gains 5 temporary hit points.

*Constrict (Ex):* Demogorgon deals automatic tentacle damage with a successful grapple check. A constricted creature also suffers blood drain.

*Disease (Ex):* Filth fever - bite, Fortitude DC 25, incubation period 1d3 rounds; damage 1d4 Dexterity and 1d4 Constitution. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Dominate (Su):* Demogorgon can crush an opponent’s will just by looking onto his or her eyes. This is similar to a gaze attack, except that Demogorgon must use a standard action, and those merely looking at it are not affected. Anyone Demogorgon targets must succeed on a DC 25 Will save or fall instantly under the its influence as though by a _dominate person_ spell (caster level 12th). The ability has a range of 30 feet. The save DC is Charisma based.

*Energy Drain (Su):* Living creatures hit by any of Demogorgon's attacks gain two negative levels. For each negative level bestowed, Demogorgon gains 5 temporary hit points. It can use its energy drain ability once per round. The affected creature must make a DC 25 Fortitude save to resist losing a level for each negative level bestowed. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Fast Healing (Ex):* Demogorgon heals 5 points of damage each round so long as it has at least 1 hit point. If reduced to 0 hit points in combat, it automatically assumes gaseous form and attempts to escape. It must reach its coffin home within 2 hours or be utterly destroyed. (It can travel up to nine miles in 2 hours.) Any additional damage dealt to Demogorgon after it is forced into gaseous form has no effect. Once at rest in its coffin, Demogorgon is helpless. It regains 1 hit point after 1 hour, then is no longer helpless and resumes healing at the rate of 5 hit points per round.

*Gaseous Form (Su):* As a standard action, Demogorgon can assume _gaseous form_ at will as the spell (caster level 5th), but it can remain gaseous indefinitely and has a fly speed of 20 feet with perfect maneuverability.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, Demogorgon must hit with a tentacle attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can constrict and drain blood.

*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day, Demogorgon can make a melee attack that deals an extra +20 points of damage against a good-aligned target.

*Spider Climb (Ex):* Demogorgon can climb sheer surfaces as though with a _spider climb_ spell.

*Skills:* Demogorgon has a +8 racial to Bluff, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Search, Sense Motive, and Spot checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Crubre the Last Seen*

[sblock=Crubre the Last Seen; CR 12
Babau assassin 3/blackguard 3]
CE Medium outsider (chaotic, extraplanar, evil)
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +21, Spot +6
*Languages* Common, Abyssal, Celestial, Draconic
-----
*AC* 21 (+3 Dex, +8 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 21; protective slime, uncanny dodge
*hp* 135 (13 HD); *DR* 10/cold iron or good
*Immune* electricity, poison
*Resist* acid 10, cold 10, fire 10; *SR* 14
*Fort* +18, *Ref* +15, *Will* +13
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 2 claws +16 (1d6+4) and bite +14 (1d6+2)
*Ranged* _+1 returning throwing axe_ +16/+11 (1d6+4, 10 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +12; *Grp* +16
*Atk Options* aura of despair, Cleave, command undead 6/day, death attack (Fort 16), Improved Sunder, Power Attack, Quick Draw, smite good 1/day, sneak attack +4d6, summon demon
*Babau Spell-Like Abilities (CL 7th):*
At will - _darkness, dispel magic, see invisibility, greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only)
*Blackguard Spell-Like Abilities (CL 3rd):*
At will - _detect good_
*Assassin Spells Known (CL 3rd):*
1st (2/day) - _disguise self, ghost sound, true strike_
*Blackguard Spells Prepared (CL 3rd):*
2nd - _death knell_ (Will 15)
1st - _cure light wounds_ (x2)
-----
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 16, Con 22, Int 17, Wis 17, Cha 16
*SQ* aura of evil, dark blessing, telepathy 100 ft.
*Skills* Bluff +11, Climb +14, Concentration +9, Diplomacy +5, Disguise +16 (+18 when acting in character), Escape Artist +13, Hide +27, Intimidate +11, Knowledge (religion) +11, Listen +21, Move Silently +24, Open Lock +16, Search +21, Sleight of Hand +18, Spot +6, Use Rope +3 (+5 when binding)
*Feats* Cleave, Improved Sunder, Multiattack, Power Attack, Quick Draw
*Possessions* two _+1 returning throwing axes_
-----
*Aura of Despair (Su):* The blackguard radiates a malign aura that causes enemies within 10 feet of him to take a –2 penalty on all saving throws.

*Aura of Evil (Ex):* The power of a blackguard’s aura of evil (see the detect evil spell) is equal to his blackguard level.

*Command Undead (Su):* He commands undead as 1st-level cleric. He gets a +2 bonus on turning checks due to Knowledge (religion).

*Dark Blessing (Su):* He applies his Charisma modifier (if positive) as a bonus on all saving throws.

*Detect Good (Sp):* A blackguard can use _detect good_ as a spell-like ability, duplicating the effect of the _detect good_ spell.

*Protective Slime (Su):* A slimy red jelly coats the babau’s skin. Any weapon that touches it takes 1d8 points of acid damage from the corrosive goo, and the weapon’s hardness does not reduce this damage. A magic weapon may attempt a DC 19 Reflex save to avoid taking this damage. A creature who strikes the babau with an unarmed attack, unarmed strike, touch spell, or natural weapon takes this damage as well but can negate the damage with a DC 19 Reflex save. The save DCs are Constitution-based.

*Smite Good (Su):* May attempt to smite good with one normal melee attack. He adds his Charisma modifier (if positive) to his attack roll and deals 3 extra points of damage. If he accidentally smites a creature that is not good, the smite has no effect but it is still used up for that day.

*Summon Demon (Sp):* Once per day a babau can attempt to summon 1 babau with a 40% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 3rd-level spell.

*Skills:* Babaus have a +8 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, Move Silently, and Search checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*The Hellfoot Clan*

The Hellfoot Clan was a "random" encounter in a recent adventure I ran. The PCs defeated them somewhat easily, but Dagda and one other bandit escaped.

[sblock=Hellfoot Bandits (x6); CR 1
Fiendish halfling warrior 2]
NE Small humanoid (extraplanar)
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +1, Spot -1
*Languages* Common, Halfling
-----
*AC* 15 (+1 size, +1 Dex, +2 leather, +1 light shield), touch 12, flat-footed 14
*hp* 13 (2 HD)
*Resist* cold 5, fire 5; *SR* 7
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +2, *Will* +0; +2 morale bonus on saves vs fear
-----
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* Small longsword +4 melee (1d6+1/19–20)
*Ranged* Small sling +6 ranged (1d4+1, 50 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +2; Grp -1
*Atk Options* +1 racial attack bonus with slings and thrown weapons
*Combat Gear* _potion of cure light wounds_
-----
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 8
*Skills* Climb +8, Hide +5, Move Silently +3, Swim +2
*Feats* Weapon Focus (sling)
*Possessions* combat gear plus Small longsword, Small sling, pouch with 10 sling bullets, various pieces of jewelry decorated with Diminutive animal skulls
-----
*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day, it can make a normal melee attack to deal 2 points of extra damage.

*Skills:* +4 size bonus on Hide checks, +2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump, Listen, and Move Silently checks.[/sblock]
[sblock=Dagda Hellfoot; CR 4
Fiendish halfling warrior 4]
NE Small humanoid (extraplanar)
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +1, Spot -1
*Languages* Common, Halfling
-----
*AC* 16 (+1 size, +2 Dex, +2 leather, +1 light shield), touch 13, flat-footed 14
*hp* 34 (4 HD); *DR* 5/magic
*Resist* cold 5, fire 5; *SR* 9
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +4, *Will* +1; +2 morale bonus on saves vs fear
-----
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* Small longsword +6 melee (1d6+1/19–20)
*Ranged* masterwork light crossbow +7 ranged (1d6+1 plus 1d6 electricity/19-20, 120 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +1
*Atk Options* +1 racial attack bonus with slings and thrown weapons, Far Shot, Point Blank Shot
*Combat Gear* two _potions of bear's endurance_ (a gold elixir that smells of bananas) (already drank one; stats here reflect the Con enhancement)
-----
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 14, Con 16 (12), Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 8
*Skills* Climb +8, Hide +7, Move Silently +5, Swim +2
*Feats* Point Blank Shot, Far Shot
*Possessions* _+1 shock crossbow bolts_ (x10), Small longsword, masterwork light crossbow
-----
*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day, it can make a normal melee attack to deal 4 points of extra damage.

*Skills:* +4 size bonus on Hide checks, +2 racial bonus on Climb, Jump, Listen, and Move Silently checks.[/sblock]

*Other Treasure:* In addition to personally carried items, each bandit carries 3 pp,  6 gp, 10 sp, and 6 cp. Dagda carries 6 pp, 5 gp, 11 sp, and 1 cp.


----------



## Imruphel

I really like your oozes. My next campaign is going to include FR's Ghaunadaur as one of the main villains so consider these critters yoinked. I hope to see the fluff for them soon.


----------



## Mark Chance

Imruphel said:
			
		

> I really like your oozes. My next campaign is going to include FR's Ghaunadaur as one of the main villains so consider these critters yoinked. I hope to see the fluff for them soon.




Glad you liked them. I've put up a short history for the Soft Corps. I'll get around to brief personality descriptions sooner or later. I also stuck the Hellfoot Clan in an empty post.

BTW, work still continues on that troglodyte wereconstrictor.


----------



## Mark Chance

*The Mountain King*

The Mountain King was an NPC in a recent adventure I ran. The PCs had to negotiate passage with the Mountain King while en route to the main adventure site in order to free the enslaved kinsmen of one of the party's followers. The PCs handled the encounter with much tact, which was a wise move since the Mountain King and his personal guard could've inflicted a TPK if provoked.

[sblock=The Mountain King; CR 13
Advanced phrenic gargoyle ravager 6]
NE Medium monstrous humanoid (earth, psionic)
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +5, Spot +5
*Languages* Common, Giant, Terran
-----
*AC* 21 (+1 Dex, +3 armor, +3 deflection, +4 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 20; Combat Expertise
*hp* 120 (12 HD); DR 10/magic
*PR* 16
*Fort* +12, *Ref* +8, *Will* +9
-----
*Spd* 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 60 ft. (average)
*Melee* 2 claws +15 (1d4+3) and bite +13 (1d6+1) and gore +13 (1d6+1), or
*Melee* _+2 greatsword_ +17/+12/+7 (2d6+6/19-20) and bite +13 (1d6+1) and gore +13 melee (1d6+1)
*Melee* pain touch +15 (1d8+6), or pain touch +13 (1d8+6), or +2 greatsword +17 (2d6+6 plus 1d4+6 pain touch/19-20)
*Space* 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +12; *Grp* +15
*Atk Options* aura of fear (20 ft.) 2/day, cruelest cut 2/day, Improved Trip (+11 Str), pain touch 2/day
*Combat Gear* _potion of cure moderate wounds_
*Psi-Like Abilities (ML 6th):*
3/day - _defensive precognition, empty mind, mind thrust_ (Will 15)
1/day - _body adjustment, brain lock_ (Will 14), _force screen_
-----
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 13, Con 21, Int 13, Wis 14, Cha 14
*SQ* freeze, naturally psionic
*Feats* Combat Expertise, Improved Trip, Improved Sunder, Martial Weapon Proficiency (greatsword), Multiattack, Power Attack
*Skills* Hide +8*, Intimidate +11, Knowledge (religion) +10, Listen +5, Move Silently +7, Spot +5, Survival +6 (*Add +6 when  concealed against a background of stone.)
*Possessions* combat gear plus _+2 greatsword, bracers of armor +3, ring of protection +3_
-----
*Aura of Fear (Su):* Enemies within 20 ft. take a -2 morale penalty on all saving throws for as long as they remain in range. The aura lasts for 5 rounds.

*Body Adjustment (Psi):* Heals 2d12 points of damage to manifester. Manifesting time is 1 round.

*Brain Lock (Psi):* The duration of this ability is Concentration plus 1 round. The subject stands dazed, unable to take any psionic actions (including manifesting powers or using psionic feats that require a decision to be used) nor any mental actions at all. A brain locked subject is not stunned, so attackers get no special advantage against him. A brain locked flyer must descend to the closest safe level area below it. An air-breathing swimmer must make for the surface.

*Cruelest Cut (Ex):* Inflicts an additional 1d4 points of Constitution damage with a melee attack.

*Defensive Precognition (Psi):* Gain a +2 insight bonus to AC and all saves for 6 minutes.

*Empty Mind (Psi):* Gain a +4 bonus on all Will saves until next action. Can manifest this power as an immediate action.

*Force Screen (Psi):* The force screen provides a +5 shield bonus to Armor Class (which applies against incorporeal touch attacks, since the force screen is a force effect). It lasts 6 minutes.

*Mind Thrust (Psi):* Inflicts 6d10 points of damage at a range of 40 ft.

*Naturally Psionic (Ex):* A phrenic creature gains 1 bonus power point.[/sblock]
[sblock=The Mountain King's Personal Guard (x4); CR 7
Advanced gargoyle]
Various evil Large monstrous humanoid (earth)
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +7, Spot +7
*Languages* Common, Terran
-----
*AC* 16 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +6 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 15
*hp* 108 (10 HD); *DR* 10/magic
*Fort* +9, *Ref* +8, *Will* +8
-----
*Spd* 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 60 ft. (average)
*Melee* 2 claws +15 (1d6+6) and bite +13 (1d8+3) and gore +13 (1d8+3)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +10; *Grp* +20
*Atk Options* Combat Reflexes (2 AoO/round)
*Combat Gear* _potion of cure moderate wounds_
-----
*Abilities*  Str 23, Dex 12, Con 22, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 7
*SQ* freeze
*Feats* Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Multiattack, Toughness
*Skills* Hide +8*, Listen +7, Spot +7 (*Add +6 when  concealed against a background of stone.)
*Possessions* combat gear plus _javelin of lightning_ (5d6, Ref half 14)
-----
*Freeze (Ex):* A gargoyle can hold itself so still it appears to be a statue. An observer must succeed on a DC 20 Spot check to notice the gargoyle is really alive.

*Skills:* Gargoyles have a +2 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, and Spot checks. The Hide bonus increases by +8 when a gargoyle is concealed against a background of stone.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*The Deep Mother*

The Deep Mother was the BBEG in a recent adventure I ran. She laired in a watery, disease-infested, filth-strewn series of caves. Therein she engaged in unholy rites to Incabulos in efforts to breed plague-carrying fiendish skum. The PCs defeated her minions and drove her off, but only after losing two party members.

[sblock=Deep Mother; CR 9
Advanced aboleth]
LE Huge aberration (aquatic)
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +20, Spot +20
*Languages* Aboleth, Aquan, Common, Undercommon
-----
*AC* 16 (-2 size, +1 Dex, +7 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 15; Combat Expertise
*hp* 152 (16 HD)
*Fort* +10, *Ref* +6, *Will* +16
-----
*Speed* 10 ft. (2 squares), swim 60 ft.
*Melee* 4 tentacles +18 (1d6+8 plus slime)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +12; *Grp* +28
*Atk Options* enslave (Will 22), Improved Disarm (+18 + 4 per size difference), Improved Trip (+20 Str check), mucus cloud, slime (Fort 23)
*Psi-Like Abilities (CL 16th):*
At will - _hypnotic pattern_ (DC 16), _illusory wall_ (DC 18), _mirage arcana_ (DC 19), _persistent image_ (DC 19), _programmed image_ (DC 20), _project image_ (DC 21), _veil_ (DC 20)
-----
*Abilities* Str 26, Dex 12, Con 20, Int 15, Wis 18, Cha 18
*Feats* Alertness, Combat Casting, Combat Expertise, Improved Disarm, Improved Trip, Iron Will
*Skills* Bluff +9, Concentration +15, Diplomacy +8, Disguise +4*, Intimidate +6, Knowledge (the planes) +10, Knowledge (religion) +10, Listen +20, Sense Motive +9, Spot +20, Swim +8 (*Add +2 when in Disguise and acting in character.)
-----
*Enslave (Su):* Three times per day, an aboleth can attempt to enslave any one living creature within 30 feet. The target must succeed on a DC 22 Will save or be affected as though by a _dominate person_ spell (caster level 16th). An enslaved creature obeys the aboleth’s telepathic commands until freed by remove curse, and can attempt a new Will save every 24 hours to break free. The control is also broken if the aboleth dies or travels more than 1 mile from its slave. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Mucus Cloud (Ex):* An aboleth underwater surrounds itself with a viscous cloud of mucus roughly 1 foot thick. Any creature coming into contact with and inhaling this substance must succeed on a DC 23 Fortitude save or lose the ability to breathe air for the next 3 hours. An affected creature suffocates in 2d6 minutes if removed from the water. Renewed contact with the mucus cloud and failing another Fortitude save continues the effect for another 3 hours. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Slime (Ex):* A blow from an aboleth’s tentacle can cause a terrible affliction. A creature hit by a tentacle must succeed on a DC 23 Fortitude save or begin to transform over the next 1d4+1 minutes, the skin gradually becoming a clear, slimy membrane. An afflicted creature must remain moistened with cool, fresh water or take 1d12 points of damage every 10 minutes. The slime reduces the creature’s natural armor bonus by 1 (but never to less than 0). The save DC is Constitution-based.

A _remove disease_ spell cast before the transformation is complete will restore an afflicted creature to normal. Afterward, however, only a _heal_ or _mass heal_ spell can reverse the affliction.

*Skills:* An aboleth has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.[/sblock]

The Deep Mother was served by various skum, including a skum cleric of Incabulos:

[sblock=Skum; CR 6
Cleric 4]
CE Medium aberration (aquatic)
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +8, Spot +8
*Languages* Aquan, Common
-----
*AC* 13 (+1 Dex, +2 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12
*hp* 39 (6 HD)
*Immune* disease
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +4, *Will* +10
-----
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares), swim 40 ft.
*Melee* bite +7 (2d6+3) and 2 claws +5 (1d4+1), or
*Melee Touch* _inflict serious wounds_ +7 (3d8+5, Will half 14), _inflict moderate wounds_ +7 (2d8+4, Will half 15), or _inflict light wounds_ +7 (1d8+4, Will half 14)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +7
*Atk Options* rake +5 melee (1d6+1), smite (+4 attack roll and damage)
*Combat Gear* divine scroll (_inflict serious wounds_ [Will half 14], CL 5th), _wand of cure moderate wounds_ (12 charges), _potion of barkskin +2, potion of greater magic fang +2, potion of mage armor_ (x3)
*Cleric Spells Prepared (CL 4th):*
2nd - _bear's endurance, resist energy, silence, shatter*_ (Will 15)
1st - _bless, cure light wounds_ (x2), _divine favor, inflict light wounds_* (Will 14 half)
0 - _detect magic, guidance_ (x2), _resistance_ (x2)
* Domain spell. *Domains:* Destruction, Pestilence.
-----
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 16, Cha 10
*SQ* amphibious
*Feats* Alertness, Lightning Reflexes, Multiattack
*Skills* Concentration +8, Hide +4, Knowledge (religion) +7, Listen +8, Move Silently +4, Spot +8, Swim +6
*Possessions* combat gear, plus necklace set with two small pearls and bits of coral (95 gp), 4 pp, 60 gp
-----
*Skills:* Skum have a +4 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, and Spot checks underwater. A skum has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Lupigriff Riders*

I created this gang of lupigriff riders for a recent adventure I ran, but the PCs never encountered them. In retrospect, I decided the encounter would've just been too difficult for the party. Maybe I'll use them some other time.

[sblock=Lupigriff Rider (x4); CR 6
Goblin druid 6]
Various E Small humanoid (goblinoid)
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +3, Spot +3
*Languages* Common, Goblin
-----
*AC* 19 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +3 armor, +2 shield), touch 14, flat-footed 16
*hp* 33 (6 HD)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +5, *Will* +8; +4 against spell-like abilities of fey
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares); trackless step, woodland stride
*Melee* masterwork shortspear +6 (1d4, 20 ft. range increment), or
*Ranged* sling +9 (1d4+1, 50 ft. range increment), or
*Ranged Touch* net +8 (entangle, 10 ft. range)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +0
*Atk Options* aspect of nature 2/day, spontaneous _summon nature's ally_
*Special Actions* wild empathy +6
*Combat Gear* _potion of cure moderate wounds_
*Druid Spells Prepared (CL 6th):*
3rd - _call lightning_ (Ref half 16), _mass resist energy_
2nd - _cat's grace, gust of wind_ (Fort 15), _soften earth and stone_
1st - _cure light wounds, magic fang, shillelagh_
0 - _detect magic, flare_ (Fort 13), _guidance_ (x2), _resistance_
-----
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 6
*Feats* Exotic Weapon Proficiency (net), Mounted Archery, Mounted Combat
*SQ* nature sense
*Skills* Concentration +10, Handle Animal +7, Hide +5*, Knowledge (nature) +7, Listen +3, Move Silently +5*, Ride +18, Spot +3, Survival +9* (*Hide and Move Silently include -2 armor check penalty. Add +2 to Survival checks made in aboveground natural environments.)
*Possessions* combat gear, plus _+1 leather armor_, 50 _+1 sling bullets_, heavy wooden shield, masterwork shortspear, net, sling
-----
*Aspect of Nature (Su):* Choose one of the following:
Aquatic: The druid grows gills, enabling her to breathe underwater (while retaining her ability to breathe air). Webbing between her fingers and her toes grants her a swim speed of 40 feet (or 30 feet if wearing medium or heavy armor or carrying a medium or heavy load) and a +8 bonus on her Swim checks.

Flight: The druid grows wings (feathery or batlike, at her option) that enable her to fly at a speed of 40 feet with average maneuverability (or 30 feet if wearing medium or heavy armor or carrying a medium or heavy load).

Poison: The druid gains a bite attack that deals bludgeoning, piercing, and slashing damage equal to a dagger of the druid's size (1d4 for a Medium druid, or 1d3 for a Small druid). In addition, the bite delivers a toxic venom (Fortitude save DC 10 + 1/2 druid's level + druid's Con modifier; initial and secondary damage 1d6 Con).

Scent: The druid gains the scent ability.

Speed: The druid gains a +30-foot enhancement bonus to her base land speed.

Tooth and Claw: The druid gains a primary bite attack (at her full base attack bonus) and two secondary claw attacks (at her base attack bonus -5 and adding only half her Strength bonus on damage rolls). The bite attack deals bludgeoning, piercing, and slashing damage equal to a short sword of the druid's size (1d6 for a Medium druid, or 1d4 for a Small druid), while the claws deal piercing and slashing damage equal to a dagger of the druid's size (1d4 for a Medium druid, or 1d3 for a Small druid).​*Skills:* Goblins get a +4 size bonus on Hide checks, and a +4 racial bonus on Move Silently and Ride checks.[/sblock]

A lupigriff is sort of like a hippogriff, but with wolfish traits rather than equine traits:

[sblock=Lupigriff (x4); CR 2
Always N Medium magical beast]
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +5, Spot +8
-----
*AC* 15 (+3 Dex, +2 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 12
*hp* 30 (4 HD)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +5, *Will* +2
-----
*Speed* 50 ft. (10 squares), fly 100 ft. (average); Wingover
*Melee* 2 claws +6 (1d3+2) and bite +1 (1d6+1)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +6
*Atk Options* screech
-----
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 17, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 8
*Feats* Track, Wingover
*Skills* Hide +7, Listen +5, Move Silently +6, Spot +8, Survival +3* (*Add +4 to Survival checks when tracking by scent.)
*Advancement* 5-8 HD (Medium); 9-12 HD (Large)
-----
*Carrying Capacity:* A light load for a lupigriff is up to 87 pounds; a medium load, 88-174 pounds; and a heavy load, 175-263 pounds.

*Screech (Ex):* As a standard action, a lupigriff may unleash a piercing screech. This sonic attack affects all creatures in a 10-foot cone. Creatures in the area of effect must make a DC 14 Fortitude save or be stunned for 1 round. A stunned character can’t act, loses any Dexterity bonus to AC, and takes a –2 penalty to AC. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Skills:* Lupigriffs have a +2 racial bonus on Listen checks and a +5 racial bonus on Spot checks. They have a +1 racial bonus on Move Silently, and a +2 racial bonus on Hide checks. Lupigriffs have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent.

*Training a Lupigriff:* A lupigriff requires training before it can bear a rider in combat. Training a lupigriff requires six weeks of work and a DC 25 Handle Animal check. Riding a lupigriff requires an exotic saddle. A lupigriff can fight while carrying a rider, but the rider cannot also attack unless he succeeds on a Ride check. Lupigriff eggs are worth 1,000 gp apiece on the open market, while young are worth 1,500 gp each. Professional trainers charge 500 gp to rear or train a lupigriff.[/sblock]

Just to further complicate things, each goblin druid has a dire bat animal companion:

[sblock=Dire Bat (x4)
Animal companion]
N Large animal
*Init* +6; *Senses* blindsense 40 ft., Listen +13, Spot +9
-----
*AC* 22 (-1 size, +6 Dex, +7 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 16
*hp* 45 (6 HD)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +11, *Will* +4; evasion
-----
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares), fly 40 ft. (good); Flyby Attack
*Melee* bite +7 melee (1d8+6)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +12
-----
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 23, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6
*SQ* link, share spells
*Skills* Hide +4, Listen +13, Move Silently +11, Spot +9
*Feats* Alertness, Flyby Attack, Stealthy
-----
*Blindsense [40 ft.] (Ex):* A dire bat uses echolocation to pinpoint creatures within 40 feet. Opponents still have total concealment against the bat unless it can actually see them.

*Skills:* Dire bats have a +4 racial bonus on Spot and Listen checks. These bonuses are lost if its blindsense is negated.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Airamis*

I don't picture Airamis as being a dedicated villain. Likewise, he isn't going to terribly devoted to the cause of good. He could throw in his lot with a bad guy, working for money and prestige, only to turn against his employer when the going gets too tough.

[sblock=Airamis; CR 10
Advanced air mephit fighter 1/duelist 5]
CN Small outsider (air, extraplanar)
*Init* +11; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +14, Spot +14
*Languages* Auran, Common, Elven
-----
*AC* 20 (+1 size, +5 Dex, +1 canny defense, +3 natural), touch 17, flat-footed 14; Dodge, enhanced mobility, Mobility
*hp* 72 (12 HD); *DR* 5/magic; *fast healing* 2
*Fort* +9, *Ref* +16, *Will* +6; grace +2
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares), fly 60 ft. (perfect)
*Melee* 2 claws +18 (1d3+1), or
*Melee* _+1 Small rapier_ +19/+14/+9 (1d4+2 plus 1d6 precise strike/15-20), or
*Ranged* masterwork Small composite longbow [Str 12] +19/+14/+9 (1d6+1/x3, 110 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +12; *Grp* +9
*Atk Options* breath weapon, precise strike +1d6, Spring Attack, summon mephit
*Combat Gear* _potion of heroism_
*Spell-Like Abilities:*
1/hour - _blur_ (CL 3rd)
1/day - _gust of wind_ (DC 16, CL 6th)
-----
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 20, Con 13, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 14
*SQ* improved reaction +2
*Skills* Balance +7, Bluff +11, Diplomacy +15, Escape Artist +19, Hide +18, Intimidate +6, Jump +3, Listen +14, Move Silently +19, Perform (wind instruments) +7, Sense Motive +5, Spot +14, Tumble +15, Use Rope +5 (+7 when binding)
*Feats* Dodge, Improved Critical (rapier), Improved Initiative, Mobility, Spring Attack, Weapon Finesse
*Possessions* combat gear, plus _+1 Small rapier, boots of elvenkind_, masterwork Small composite longbow [Str 12], quiver with 20 arrows
-----
*Breath Weapon (Su):* A mephit can use its breath weapon once every 1d4 rounds as a standard action. 15-foot cone of dust and grit, damage 1d8, Reflex DC 15 half. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +1 racial bonus.

*Enhanced Mobility (Ex):* When wearing no armor and not using a shield, a duelist gains an additional +4 bonus to AC against attacks of opportunity caused when he moves out of a threatened square.

*Fast Healing (Ex):* Mephits heal 2 points of damage each round, provided they are still alive and certain other conditions are met. An air mephit heals only if exposed to moving air, be it a breeze, a draft, a spell effect, or even the mephit fanning itself.

*Precise Strike (Ex):* At 5th level, a duelist gains the ability to strike precisely with a light or one-handed piercing weapon, gaining an extra 1d6 damage added to his normal damage roll. When making a precise strike, he cannot attack with a weapon in his other hand or use a shield. His precise strike only works against living creatures with discernible anatomies. Any creature that is immune to critical hits is not vulnerable to a precise strike, and any item or ability that protects a creature from critical hits also protects a creature from a precise strike.

*Summon Mephit (Sp):* Once per day, a mephit can attempt to summon another mephit of the same variety, much as though casting a _summon monster_ spell, but with only a 25% chance of success. Roll d%: On a failure, no creature answers the summons that day. A mephit that has just been summoned cannot use its own summon ability for 1 hour. This ability is the equivalent of a 2nd–level spell.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Half-Dragon Shark Zombie*

I broke the rules with this one. With this first example, I didn't double the base creature HD. I applied to the half-dragon template after the zombie template.

[sblock=Half-Dragon Shark Zombie; CR 5
NE Huge undead (aquatic)]
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision
-----
*AC* 22 (-2 size, +1 Dex, +13 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 21
*hp* 68 (10 HD)
*Immune* ability damage (Str, Dex, Con), ability drain, critical hits, death effects, disease, effects that require Fort saves (unless the effect works on objects or is harmless), electricity, energy drain, fatigue, massive damage, mind-affect effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, sleep, stunning
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +4, *Will* +7
-----
*Spd* swim 60 ft. (12 squares), fly 60 ft. (average)
*Melee* claw +13 (1d8+15) or bite +13 (2d6+13) or slam +13 (2d6+15)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +5; Grp +23
*Atk Options* breath weapon
-----
*Abilities* Str 31, Dex 13, Con --, Int --, Wis 10, Cha 1
*Skills* Swim +10
*Feats* Toughness
-----
*Blindsense (Ex):* A shark can locate creatures underwater within a 30-foot radius. This ability works only when the shark is underwater.

*Breath Weapon (Su):* Once per day, this monster breathes a 60-foot-line of lightning. A half-dragon’s breath weapon deals 6d8 points of damage. A successful Reflex save (DC 15) reduces damage by half.

*Single Actions Only (Ex):* Zombies have poor reflexes and can perform only a single move action or attack action each round. A zombie can move up to its speed and attack in the same round, but only if it attempts a charge.

*Skills:* A half-dragon shark zombie has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.[/sblock]
[sblock=Uber Half-Dragon Shark Zombie; CR 8
NE Huge undead (aquatic)]
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision
-----
*AC* 22 (-2 size, +1 Dex, +13 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 21
*hp* 133 (20 HD)
*Immune* ability damage (Str, Dex, Con), ability drain, critical hits, death effects, disease, effects that require Fort saves (unless the effect works on objects or is harmless), electricity, energy drain, fatigue, massive damage, mind-affect effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, sleep, stunning
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +7, *Will* +12
-----
*Spd* swim 60 ft. (12 squares), fly 60 ft. (average)
*Melee* claw +18 (1d8+15) or bite +18 (2d6+13) or slam +18 (2d6+15)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +10; Grp +28
*Atk Options* breath weapon
-----
*Abilities* Str 31, Dex 13, Con --, Int --, Wis 10, Cha 1
*Skills* Swim +10
*Feats* Toughness
-----
*Blindsense (Ex):* A shark can locate creatures underwater within a 30-foot radius. This ability works only when the shark is underwater.

*Breath Weapon (Su):* Once per day, this monster breathes a 60-foot-line of lightning. A half-dragon’s breath weapon deals 6d8 points of damage. A successful Reflex save (DC 20) reduces damage by half.

*Single Actions Only (Ex):* Zombies have poor reflexes and can perform only a single move action or attack action each round. A zombie can move up to its speed and attack in the same round, but only if it attempts a charge.

*Skills:* An uber half-dragon shark zombie has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Covey of Hags*

I've always liked hags in D&D. Here's a covey of hags designed to function in a network of flooded sea caves. For added challenge, guard the covey with 1d8 merrow and 1d4 aquatic hill giants. For the aquatic hill giants, just add the aquatic subtype, a 40 ft. swim speed, and Swim +7 to the skill list. No need to change the CR.

BTW, I cheated a bit on the annis. She shouldn't be able to meet the prereq for Improved Swimming with just her annis HD. I don't think a 1 rank nudge unbalances her build.

[sblock=Brynhildr; CR 10
Annis sharklord 4]
NE Large monstrous humanoid
*Init* +0; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Listen +13, Spot +13
*Languages* Common, Giant
-----
*AC* 19 (-1 size, +10 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 19; *DR* 2/bludgeoning
*hp* 75 (11 HD)
*SR* 19
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +9, *Will* +9
-----
*Spd* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Melee* 2 claws +18 (1d6+8) and bite +13 (1d6+4), or
*Melee bite* +18 (2d6+8) and 2 claws +13 (1d6+4) (with wild aspect)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +11; *Grp* +23
*Atk Options* improved grab, Power Attack, rake (1d6+8), rend (2d6+12), wild aspect 1/day
*Special Actions* animal bond, wild empathy +8 (+12 to influence sharks)
*Spell-Like Abilities:*
At will - _detect animals_ (sharks only) (CL 4th)
3/day - _disguise self, fog cloud_ (CL 8th)
1/day - _speak with animals_ (sharks only) (CL 4th)
-----
*Abilities* Str 26, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 17, Wis 16, Cha 14
*SQ* first totem
*Skills* Bluff +8, Climb +12, Diplomacy +4, Disguise +8 (+10 when acting in character), Handle Animal +10 (+14 with sharks), Hide +2, Intimidate +10, Jump +16, Knowledge (nature) +9, Listen +13, Ride +2, Spot +13, Survival +3 (+5 in aboveground natural environments), Swim +18
*Feats* Alertness, Blind-Fight, Improved Swimming, Power Attack
-----
*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, an annis must hit a Large or smaller opponent with a claw attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.

*Improved Swimming:* Swim 20 ft. as a move action.

*Rake (Ex):* Attack bonus +18 melee, damage 1d6+8. An annis can attack a grappled foe with both claws at no penalty.

*Rend (Ex):* An annis that hits with both claw attacks latches onto the opponent’s body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an extra 2d6+12 points of damage.

*Wild Aspect (Su):* For 4 minutes, grants primary shark bite attack and the ability to breathe water.[/sblock]
[sblock=Hildr; CR 10
Sea hag shugenja 6]
NE Medium monstrous humanoid (aquatic)
*Init* +0; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +8, Spot +8
*Languages* Common, Giant
-----
*AC* 13 (+3 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 13
*hp* 64 (9 HD)
*SR* 14
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +5, *Will* +10
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares), swim 40 ft.
*Melee* 2 claws +12 (1d4+6)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +6; *Grp* +12
*Atk Options* evil eye, horrific appearance
*Spell-Like Ability (CL 6th):*
At will - _sense elements_
*Shugenja Spells Known (CL 6th, water focus):*
3rd (4/day) - _cure serious wounds*, dispel magic, water walk_
2nd (6/day) - _augury*, barkskin, locate object_
1st (8/day) - _bless, cure light wounds*, disguise self, obscuring mist, shield of faith_
0 (6/day) - _create water, cure minor wounds*, daze_ (Will 15), _detect magic, detect poison, guidance, read magic, resistance_
* Order of the Gentle Rain spell.
-----
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 20
*SQ* amphibious
*Skills* Concentration +9, Diplomacy +11, Hide +2, Knowledge (religion) +8, Listen +8, Spellcraft +6, Spot +8, Swim +6
*Feats* Alertness, Great Fortitude, Brew Potion, Toughness
-----
*Amphibious (Ex):* Although sea hags are aquatic, they can survive indefinitely on land.

*Evil Eye (Su):* Three times per day, a sea hag can cast its dire gaze upon any single creature within 30 feet. The target must succeed on a DC 16 Will save or be dazed for three days, although _remove curse_ or _dispel evil_ can restore sanity sooner. In addition, an affected creature must succeed on a DC 16 Fortitude save or die from fright. Creatures with immunity to fear effects are not affected by the sea hag’s evil eye. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Horrific Appearance (Su):* The sight of a sea hag is so revolting that anyone (other than another hag) who sets eyes upon one must succeed on a DC 16 Fortitude save or instantly be weakened, taking 2d6 points of Strength damage. This damage cannot reduce a victim’s Strength score below 0, but anyone reduced to Strength 0 is helpless. Creatures that are affected by this power or that successfully save against it cannot be affected again by the same hag’s horrific appearance for 24 hours. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Skills:* A sea hag has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.[/sblock]
[sblock=Sigrdrifa; CR 10
Green hag horizon walker 5]
CE Medium monstrous humanoid
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 120 ft., Listen +13, Spot +14
*Languages* Common, Giant
-----
*AC* 22 (+1 Dex, +11 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 21
*hp* 105 (14 HD)
*SR* 18
*Fort* +10, *Ref* +8, *Will* +10
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares), swim 40 ft.
*Melee* 2 claws +19 (1d4+5), or
*Melee Touch* weakness touch +19 (2d4 Str damage, Fort DC 17)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +14; *Grp* +19
*Atk Options* Blind-Fight, weakness, terrain mastery
*Special Actions* Combat Casting
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 9th):*
At will - _dancing lights, disguise self, ghost sound_ (DC 13), _invisibility, pass without trace, tongues, water breathing_
-----
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 12, Con 17, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 16
*SQ* mimicry
*Skills* Balance +6, Climb +10, Concentration +11, Knowledge (geography) +9, Knowledge (nature) +3 (unskilled), Hide +14, Listen +13, Move Silently +10, Spot +14, Survival +8 (+10 to keep from getting lost or to avoid natural hazards)
*Feats* Alertness, Blind-Fight, Combat Casting, Endurance, Track
-----
*Mimicry (Ex):* A green hag can imitate the sounds of almost any animal found near its lair.

*Terrain Mastery:* Grants +1 insight bonus on attack and damage rolls against aquatic, forest, hill, marsh, and underground creatures.

*Weakness (Su):* A green hag can weaken a foe by making a special touch attack. The opponent must succeed on a DC 17 Fortitude save or take 2d4 points of Strength damage. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Skills:* A green hag has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.[/sblock]
[sblock=Covey Spell-Like Abilities] 3/day - _animate dead, bestow curse_ (DC 17), _control weather, dream, forcecage, mind blank, mirage arcana_ (DC 18), _polymorph, veil_ (DC 19), _vision_. Caster level 9th. The save DCs are based on a Charisma score of 16. To use one of these abilities (which requires a full-round action), all three hags must be within 10 feet of one another, and all must participate. Once per month, a covey that does not have a hag eye can create one from a gem worth at least 20 gp.

Hag Eye: A hag eye is a magic gem created by a covey. It appears to be nothing more than a semiprecious stone, but a gem of seeing or other such effect reveals it as a disembodied eye. Often, a hag eye is worn as a ring, brooch, or other adornment. Any of the three hags who created the hag eye can see through it whenever they wish, so long as it is on the same plane of existence as the hag. A hag eye has hardness 5 and 10 hit points.

Destroying a hag eye deals 1d10 points of damage to each member of the covey and causes the one who sustained the greatest damage to be blinded for 24 hours.[/sblock]


----------



## JohnnFour

Awesome. Thanks for posting all these, Mark! Airamis has been scooped and is now a Temple of Elemental Evil agent championing the Air Temple's cause.


----------



## Mark Chance

*Maji*



			
				JohnnFour said:
			
		

> Awesome. Thanks for posting all these, Mark! Airamis has been scooped and is now a Temple of Elemental Evil agent championing the Air Temple's cause.




You're welcome, and thank you! I'm going to post three more element-themed villains, starting with:

[sblock=Maji; CR 10
Triton swashbuckler 8]
NE Medium outsider (native, water)
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +6, Spot +6
*Languages* Aquan, Common
-----
*AC* 22 (+3 Dex, +3 armor, +6 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 19; dodge +1 (vs. melee)
*hp* 90 (11 HD)
*Fort* +12, *Ref* +9, *Will* +5
-----
*Spd* 5 ft. (1 square), swim 40 ft.
*Melee* _+1 human bane short sword_ +16/+11 (1d6+4/19-20), or
*Melee (versus humans)* _+1 human bane short sword_ +18/+13 (1d6+6 plus 2d6/19-20), or
*Ranged* light crossbow +14/+9 (1d8/19-20, 80 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +11; *Grp* +14
*Atk Options* acrobatic charge, improved flanking, insightful strike +1
*Combat Gear* _potion of cure serious wounds, potion of cat's grace_
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 7th):*
1/day - _summon nature’s ally IV_
-----
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 12
*SQ* grace +1
*Skills* Balance +5, Craft +7, Diplomacy +11, Handle Animal +5, Hide +11, Jump +5*, Listen +6, Move Silently +11, Ride +9, Search +7, Sense Motive +6, Spot +6, Survival +6 (+8 following tracks), Swim +11, Tumble +11 (*Apply a -12 to Jump checks made on land. Apply a +4 to Jump checks made from the water.)
*Feats* Mounted Combat, Rapid Reload (light crossbow), Ride-By Attack, Track, Weapon Finesse (B)
*Possessions* combat gear, plus _+1 human bane short sword_, masterwork studded leather, light crossbow, quiver with 20 bolts
-----
*Acrobatic Charge (Ex):* Charge through difficult terrain or allies block his path.

*Improved Flanking (Ex):* +4 bonus on attack rolls when flanking.

*Skills:* A triton has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.[/sblock]
[sblock=Maji's giant octopus; CR 8]
N Large animal (aquatic)
*Init* +2; *Senses* low-light vision, Listen +4, Spot +6
-----
*AC* 18 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +7 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 16
*hp* 47 (8 HD)
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +8, *Will* +3
-----
*Spd* 20 ft. (4 squares), swim 30 ft.
*Melee* 8 tentacles +10 melee (1d4+5) and bite +5 melee (1d8+2)
*Space* 10 ft.; Reach 10 ft. (20 ft. with tentacles)
*Base Atk* +6; *Grp* +15
*Atk Options* constrict (2d8+6), improved grab
*Tricks* Combat Riding (attack, come, defend, down, guard, heel)
*Special Actions* ink cloud, jet
-----
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 3
*Skills* Escape Artist +12, Hide +12, Listen +4, Spot +6, Swim +13
*Feats* Alertness, Skill Focus (Hide), Toughness 
-----
*Constrict (Ex):* A giant octopus deals 2d8+6 points of damage with a successful grapple check.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a giant octopus must hit an opponent of any size with a tentacle attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can constrict.

*Ink Cloud (Ex):* A giant octopus can emit a cloud of jet–black ink 20 feet high by 20 feet wide by 20 feet long once per minute as a free action. The cloud provides total concealment, which the octopus normally uses to escape a losing fight. All vision within the cloud is obscured.

*Jet (Ex):* A giant octopus can jet backward once per round as a full–round action, at a speed of 200 feet. It must move in a straight line, but does not provoke attacks of opportunity while jetting.

*Skills:* A giant octopus can change colors, giving it a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks. A giant octopus also can squeeze and contort its body, giving it a +10 racial bonus on Escape Artist checks. A giant octopus has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Kiwanja*

[sblock=Kiwanja; CR 12
Minor xorn wu jen 3/cleric 3/geomancer 3]
LE Small outsider (earth, extraplanar)
*Init* +0; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., tremorsense 60 ft., Listen +10, Spot +14
*Languages* Common, Terran
-----
*AC* 26 (+1 size, +2 armor, +1 deflection, +12 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 25
*hp* 84 (12 HD); *DR* 5/bludgeoning
*Immune* cold, fire
*Resist* electricity 10
*Fort* +13, *Ref* +8, *Will* +15
-----
*Spd* 25 ft. (5 squares), burrow 20 ft.
*Melee* bite +10 (2d8+1) and 3 claws +8 (1d3)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +8; *Grp* +5
*Atk Options* rebuke undead 4/day (+2 on turn checks), watchful spirit
*Combat Gear* arcane scroll (_commune with lesser spirit, fireball_ [x2] [Ref 14], _haste_, CL 5th), _wand of fire shuriken_ (27 charges)
*Special Actions* all-around vision, earth glide, ley lines +1 (mountains), spell secret, spell versatility 2
*Cleric Spells Prepared (CL 4th, 5th for evil spells):*
2nd - _bear's endurance, cure moderate wounds_ (x2), _soften earth and stone*_
1st - _bane_ (Will 14), _command_ (x2) (Will 14), _cure light wounds, protection from good*_
0 - _guidance_ (x2), _read magic, resistance_ (x2)
* Domain spell. *Domains:* Earth, Evil.
*Wu Jen Spells Prepared (CL 5th):*
3rd - _hail of stone_ (Empower), _thornskin_
2nd - _blur, ice blast_ (Fort 15), _wall of gloom_ (Extend) (Will 15)
1st - _elemental burst_ (x2) (Ref 14), _shield, true strike_
0 - _daze_ (x2) (Will 13), _detect magic, ray of frost_
-----
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 10, Con 17, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 12
*Drift* light, downy fur; touch wilts flowers; swift as an elk
*Skills* Climb +7, Concentration +12, Hide +7, Intimidate +8, Jump +7, Knowledge (arcana) +12, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +13, Knowledge (nature) +9, Knowledge (religion) +9, Listen +10, Move Silently +7, Search +14, Spellcraft +14, Spot +14, Survival +13 (+15 when following tracks, when underground, or in aboveground natural environments)
*Feats* Combat Expertise, Empower Spell (B), Lightning Reflexes, Multiattack, Scribe Scroll, Toughness
*Possessions* combat gear, plus _bracers of armor +2, ring of protection +1_
-----
*All-Around Vision (Ex):* A xorn’s symmetrically placed eyes allow it to look in any direction, providing a +4 racial bonus on Spot and Search checks. A xorn can’t be flanked.

*Earth Glide (Ex):* A xorn can glide through stone, dirt, or almost any other sort of earth except metal as easily as a fish swims through water. Its burrowing leaves behind no tunnel or hole, nor does it create any ripple or other signs of its presence. A _move earth_ spell cast on an area containing a burrowing xorn flings the xorn back 30 feet, stunning the creature for 1 round unless it succeeds on a DC 15 Fortitude save.

*Ley Lines (Su):* +1 caster level when in mountains.

*Tremorsense [60 ft.] (Ex):* A creature with tremorsense is sensitive to vibrations in the ground and can automatically pinpoint the location of anything that is in contact with the ground. Aquatic creatures with tremorsense can also sense the location of creatures moving through water.

*Watchful Spirit:* Once per day, reroll initiative and take the better result.

*Spellbook:*
3rd - _commune with lesser spirit, dispel magic, earthbolt, haste, thornskin_
2nd - _blur, ice blast, invisibility, rain of needles, see invisibility, wall of gloom_ (Extend Spell)
1st - _comprehend languages, detect good, elemental burst, hail of stone, hold portal, shield, unseen servant, true strike_
0 - all[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Tûzkár*

Here's the fire-themed villain, thus completing the four classical elements. Tûzkár is much the one-trick pony, but his _claws of the beast_ power can be used to deal with enemies resistant to fire.

[sblock=Tûzkár; CR 11
Magmin psychic warrior 5/pyrokineticist 3]
CE Small elemental (extraplanar, fire)
*Init* +4; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +2, Spot +6
*Languages* Ignan
-----
*AC* 17 (+1 size, +6 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 17; melt weapons
*hp* 72 (10 HD); *DR* 5/magic
*Immune* critical hits, fire, flanking, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning
*Vulnerability* cold
*Fort* +12, *Ref* +7, *Will* +6
-----
*Spd* 40 ft. (8 squares) (30 ft. if not psionically focused)
*Melee Touch* burning touch +11 (1d8 fire plus combustion), or 
*Melee* slam +11 (1d3+6 plus combustion), or
*Melee Touch (with hands afire)* burning touch +11 (1d8 fire plus 2d6 fire plus combustion), or
*Melee (with hands afire)* slam +11 (1d3+6 plus 2d6 fire plus combustion), or
*Ranged Touch* _bolt of fire_ +7 (3d6 fire), or
*Ranged Touch* _fire lash_ +11/+6 (1d8 fire)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +6; *Grp* +6
*Atk Options* _bolt of fire_, combustion, fiery aura, _fire lash, hand afire_
*Psychic Warrior Powers Known (12 pp/day; ML 5th):*
2nd - _psionic levitate, specified energy adaptation_
1st - _claws of the beast, offensive prescience, thicken skin_
-----
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 10, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 9
*Skills* Autohypnosis +9, Climb +11, Concentration +11, Craft (alchemy) +1, Jump +14*, Knowledge (psionics) +4, Psicraft +3, Spot +6 (*Subtract -4 if psionic focus is lost.)
*Feats* Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Open-Minded, Psionic Body (B), Speed of Thought (B), Up the Walls (B)
-----
*Bolt of Fire (Ps):* Starting at 3rd level, as a standard action, a pyrokineticist can launch a bolt of psionically manifested fire at any target in line of sight within 60 feet. This effect is treated as a ranged touch attack and deals 1d6 points of fire damage for each class level the pyro has.

*Combustion (Ex):* Anyone a magmin touches must succeed on a DC 14 Reflex save or take an extra 1d8 points of fire damage as clothes ignite or armor becomes searing hot. The damage continues for another 1d4+2 rounds after the magmin’s last successful attack. Magmins can also ignite flammable materials with a touch. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Fire Lash (Ps):* A pyrokineticist gains the ability to fashion a 15-foot-long whip of fire from unstable ectoplasm as a move-equivalent action. He takes no damage from a _fire lash_ he creates, and if he releases his hold, it immediately dissipates. The lash deals 1d8 points of fire damage to a target within 15 feet on a successful ranged touch attack. A pyro can take Weapon Focus and Weapon Specialization (if he otherwise meets the prerequisites) in conjunction with the _fire lash_, as well as any feats that apply to the use of a standard whip. The whip remains in existence as long as the pyrokineticist holds it.

*Hand Afire (Ps):* A pyrokineticist of 2nd level or higher can activate this ability as a move-equivalent action. Flames engulf one of the pyrokineticist’s hands (but do him no harm). His unarmed attacks with that hand are treated as armed. Such attacks deal an extra 2d6 points of fire damage.

*Fiery Aura (Ex):* Anyone within 20 feet of a magmin must succeed on a DC 14 Fortitude save or take 1d6 points of heat damage per round from the intense heat. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Melt Weapons (Ex):* Any metal weapon that strikes a magmin must succeed on a DC 14 Fortitude save or melt away into slag. The save DC is Constitution-based.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*The Scourge of Erythnul*

A few years ago, I was running a Greyhawk campaign set in and around the Wild Coast. Events were slowly coming to a head as several powerful factions vied for control of the fabled Chalice of Dawn, an artifact that could tap into the very energies of creation itself. One of the factions was the extremely powerful Hierarchs of the Horned Society. The Scourge of Erythnul is one of these hierarchs. Unfortunately, the campaign came to a premature end, and the players never had a chance to literally save the world from being remade into something considerably more hellish.

[sblock=The Scourge of Erythnul; CR 20
Giant two-headed troll fighter 10]
CE Huge giant
*Init* +5; *Senses* darkvision 90 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +9, Spot +9
*Languages* Giant
-----
*AC* 26 (-2 size, +1 Dex, +8 natural, +9 armor), touch 9, flat-footed 25; _protection from good_
*hp* 382 (24 HD); *regeneration* 5
*Resist* acid 20, fire 20
*Fort* +27, *Ref* +8, *Will* +6; _protection from good_
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares, run x3) (unarmored 40 ft.)
*Melee* _+2 anarchic thundering Huge morningstar_ +33/+28/+23/+18 (3d6+16 plus 2d6 versus lawful/19-20) and _+2 unholy thundering Huge morningstar_ +33/+28/+23/+18 (3d6+16 plus 2d6 versus good/19-20)
*Ranged* 2 Huge javelins +19/+14/+9/+4 (2d6+12, 30 ft. range increment)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 15 ft.
*Base Atk* +20; *Grp* +40
*Atk Options* Awesome Blow, Great Cleave, Improved Bullrush, Improved Overrun, Improved Sunder, Improved Unarmed Strike, Power Attack, Quick Draw, superior two-weapon fighting
*Combat Gear* _necklace of protection, ring of major acid resistance, ring of major fire resistance_
-----
*Abilities* Str 34, Dex 12, Con 32, Int 8, Wis 9, Cha 6
*Skills* Jump +17*, Listen +9, Search +6, Spot +9 (*Includes -5 armor check penalty.)
*Feats* Alertness, Awesome Blow, Cleave (B), Great Cleave, Improved Bullrush, Improved Critical (morningstar), Improved Initiative (B), Improved Overrun (B), Improved Sunder, Improved Unarmed Strike (B), Power Attack (B), Quick Draw, Track, Weapon Focus (morningstar), Weapon Specialization (morningstar) (B)
*Possessions* Combat gear, plus _+3 Huge ghost touch banded mail, +2 Huge anarchic thundering morningstar, +2 Huge unholy thundering morningstar_, eight Huge javelins
-----
*Regeneration (Ex):* Fire and acid deal normal damage to a giant two-headed troll. If a troll loses a limb or body part, the lost portion regrows in 3d6 minutes. The creature can reattach the severed member instantly by holding it to the stump.

*Superior Two-Weapon Fighting (Ex):* A giant two-headed troll fights with a morningstar or javelin in each hand. Because each of its two heads controls an arm, the ettin does not take a penalty on attack or damage rolls for attacking with two weapons.

*Necklace of Protection:* This necklace continuously provides its wearer with _protection from good_.
Faint abjuration [evil]; CL 5th; Craft Wondrous Item, _protection from good_; Price 20,000 gp.[/sblock]
The Master of Battle is the brains behind the Scourge's brawn:

[sblock=The Master of Battle; CR 20
Gnoll cleric 9/warmind 10]
NE Medium humanoid (gnoll)
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 90 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +9, Spot +9
*Languages* Common, Gnoll, Giant
-----
*AC* 25 (+3 Dex, +4 natural, +8 armor), touch 13, flat-footed 22
*hp* 179 (21 HD); *DR* 3/-
*Fort* +17, *Ref* +12, *Will* +10
-----
*Spd* 50 ft. (10 squares) (40 ft. if not psionically focused)
*Melee* _+2 unholy defending heavy flail_ +23/+18/+13/+8 (1d10+6 plus 2d6 versus good/19-20), or
*Ranged* _+1 psychokinetic composite longbow [Str +3]_ +21/+16/+11/+6 (1d8+4 plus 1d4/x3, 110 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +17; *Grp* +20
*Atk Options* chain of defensive posture +4 (3/day), chain of personal superiority +4 (3/day), chain of overwhelming force (1/day), Combat Manifestation, rebuke undead 4/day, Psionic Charge, spontaneous _inflict_, sweeping strike, Wounding Attack
*Combat Gear* divine scroll (_cure critical wounds, lesser planar ally_, CL 7th)
*Cleric Spells Prepared (CL 9th):*
5th - _slay living_ (Fort partial 19), _true seeing_*
4th - _air walk, divination, divine power*, spell immunity_
3rd - _clairaudience/clairvoyance*, dispel magic_ (x2), _locate object, prayer_
2nd - _death knell_ (x2) (Will 16), _detect thoughts_* (Will 16), _hold person_ (Will 16), _shatter_ (Will or Fort 16) (x2)
1st - _deathwatch, detect good, detect secret doors*, divine favor_ (x2)
0 - _detect magic (x2), guidance (x2), read magic, resistance_
*Domain spell. *Domains:* Knowledge (caster level +1 for divination spells), War
*Psionic Powers Known (92 pp; ML 10th):*
4th (7pp) - _energy adaptation_
3rd (5 pp) - _empathic feedback, vampiric blade_
2nd (3 pp) - _psionic lion's charge_
1st (1 pp) - _expansion, offensive prescience_
-----
*Abilities* Str 16 (12), Dex 16 (12), Con 16 (14), Int 12, Wis 19 (17), Cha 12
*Skills* Autohypnosis +14, Concentration +18 (+22 to manifest defensively or regain psionic focus), Diplomacy +7, Escape Artist +13, Knowledge (history) +3, Knowledge (psionics) +11, Jump +9, Listen +14, Psicraft +11, Spot +14
*Feats* Combat Manifestation, Martial Weapon Proficiency (heavy flail) (B), Narrow Mind, Psionic Body, Psionic Charge, Speed of Thought, Weapon Focus (heavy flail) (B), Wild Talent, Wounding Attack
*Possessions* combat gear, plus _+4 improved slick mithral shirt, +2 unholy defending heavy flail, +1 psychokinetic composite longbow [Str +3], amulet of health +2_ (no space limitation), _amulet of natural armor +3, belt of giant strength +4, boots of striding and springing, gloves of dexterity +4, helmet of wisdom +2, lesser bracers of archery_, quiver with 20 arrows
-----
*Chain of Defensive Posture (Ex):* Calling upon inner reserves of knowledge and dedication, a war mind can provide himself with a +4 insight bonus to Armor Class for up to 1 minute. Activating this power is a free action. A war mind can use this power three times per day.

*Chain of Personal Superiority (Ex):* Calling upon inner reserves of knowledge and dedication, a war mind can provide himself with a +4 insight bonus to Strength and Constitution for up to 1 minute. This adds +2 to attack rolls, +2 to damage, +2 to Strength checks, +2 to Fortitude saves, +2 to Constitution checks, and +42 hit points. Activating this power is a free action. A war mind can use this power three times per day.

*Chain of Overwhelming Force (Ex):* The war mind taps into this underlying energy and apply it to a single attack, dealing an extra 10d6 points of damage. A war mind can use this power once per day. Activating this power is a free action. If the attack misses, the power is wasted.

*Sweeping Strike (Ex):* On each melee attack a war mind makes, he can choose squares he threatens that are adjacent to each other, and his attacks apply to creatures in those two squares equally. A war mind can use this ability on any attack, even an attack of opportunity. A war mind cannot use this ability if he has moved more than 10 feet since the end of his last turn.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Red Tunic Thugs*

The Red Tunic Thugs are a gang of mercenaries. An encounter with them trying to kidnap a bard once kicked off an adventure I modified from _Dungeon_ magazine about a group of assassins trying to thwart a marriage between two merchant houses.

[sblock=Red Tunic Thug; CR 4 (x6)
Human fighter 4]
Various non-good Medium humanoid (human)
*Init* +1; *Senses* Listen +0, Spot +0
*Languages* Common
-----
*AC* 15 (+1 Dex, +4 armor), touch 11, flat-footed 14
*hp* 30 (4 HD)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +2, *Will* +1
-----
*Spd* 20 ft. (4 squares) (30 ft. unarmored)
*Melee* masterwork longsword +8 (1d8+4/19-20), or 
*Ranged* bola +5 (1d4+3 nonlethal, 10 ft. range increment)
*Ranged (Point Blank Shot)* bola +6 (1d4+4 nonlethal, 10 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +7
*Atk Options* Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Precise Shot
*Combat Gear* _potion of cure moderate wounds_
-----
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Skills** Intimidate +7, Ride +8, Use Rope +4 (*Include -4 armor check penalty where appropriate.)
*Feats* Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bolas), Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Precise Shot, Weapon Focus (longsword), Weapon Specialization (longsword)
*Possessions* combat gear, plus scale mail, masterwork longsword, two bolas
*Note* The thugs fight two-handed with their longswords.
-----
*Bolas:* Bolas can wrap around an enemy's legs or other limbs for a ranged trip attack. Make a ranged touch attack. If this succeeds, make a Str check opposed by the target's Str or Dex check (whichever is better). A combatant gets a +4 bonus for every category larger than Medium he is. He gets a -4 penalty for every category smaller than Medium he is. A defender with four more legs or who is otherwise exceptionally stable gets a +4 bonus.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Deadly Critters*

These monsters were separate "random" encounters in a wilderness adventure. Our extremely anal-retentive player was very annoyed that the monstrous undead centipedes had poisonous bites. I guess monstrous undead centipedes with poisonous bites were unrealistic.

[sblock=Advanced shocker lizards; CR 2 (x9)]
Small magical beast
*Init* +6; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., electricity sense, low-light vision, Listen +5, Spot +5
-----
*AC* 16 (+1 size, +2 Dex, +3 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 14
*hp* 26 (4 HD)
*Immune* electricity
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +5, *Will* +1
-----
*Spd* 40 ft. (8 squares), climb 20 ft., swim 20 ft.
*Melee* bite +7 (1d4)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +0
*Atk Options* lethal shock, stunning shock
-----
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
*Skills* Climb +11, Hide +11, Jump +7, Listen +5, Spot +5, Swim +10
*Feats* Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse
-----
*Electricity Sense (Ex):* Shocker lizards automatically detect any electrical discharges within 100 feet.

*Lethal Shock (Su):* Whenever two or more shocker lizards are within 20 feet of each other, they can work together to create a lethal shock. This effect has a radius of 20 feet, centered on any one contributing lizard. The shock deals 2d8 points of electricity damage for each lizard contributing to it, to a maximum of 12d8. A Reflex save (DC 10 + number of lizards contributing) reduces the damage by half.

*Stunning Shock (Su):* Once per round, a shocker lizard can deliver an electrical shock to a single opponent within 5 feet. This attack deals 2d8 points of nonlethal damage to living opponents (Reflex DC 13 half). The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Skills:* A shocker lizard has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on a Climb check, even if rushed or threatened. A shocker lizard has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.[/sblock]
[sblock=Monstrous undead centipedes; CR 3 (x4)]
NE Huge undead
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +1, Spot +1
-----
*AC* 20 (-2 size, +2 Dex, +10 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 18
*hp* 39 (6 HD)
*Immune* ability damage (Str, Dex, Con), ability drain, critical hits, death effects, disease, effects that require Fort saves (unless the effect works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, fatigue, massive damage, mind-affect effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +5, *Will* +6
-----
*Spd* 40 ft. (8 squares), climb 40 ft.
*Melee* bite +5 (2d6+6 plus poison and energy drain)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +15
*Atk Options* energy drain, poison
-----
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 17, Con --, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 6
*Skills* Climb +12, Hide +3, Move Silently +11, Spot +5
-----
*Energy Drain (Su):* Living creatures hit by a monstrous undead centipede's slam attack gain one negative level. The DC is 11 for the Fortitude save to remove a negative level. The save DC is Charisma-based. For each such negative level bestowed, the monstrous undead centipede gains 5 temporary hit points.

*Poison (Ex):* A monstrous undead centipede has a poisonous bite, Fortitude save DC 11 to negate, inflicts 1d6 Dex initial and secondary damage. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Skills:* Monstrous undead centipedes can take 10 on Climb checks, even if threatened or distracted.[/sblock]
[sblock=Advanced ethereal filcher; CR 11
Rogue 7]
Large aberration
*Init* +9; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +14, Spot +14
*Languages* Ethereal filchers do not speak. It understands Common.
-----
*AC* 21 (-1 size, +5 Dex, +5 natural, +2 deflection), touch 16, flat-footed 16; trap sense +2, uncanny dodge
*hp* 105 (15 HD)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +13, *Will* +9; evasion, trap sense +2
-----
*Spd* 40 ft. (8 squares); _ethereal jaunt_
*Melee* bite +16 (1d8+6)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +11; *Grp* +20
*Atk Options* sneak attack +4d6
*Combat Gear* _potion of cure light wounds, oil of darkness, potion of mage armor_
*Special Actions* _detect magic_, trapfinding
-----
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 21, Con 17, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Skills* Bluff +12, Climb +12, Hide +14, Intimidate +3*, Listen +14, Move Silently +18, Open Lock +12, Sleight of Hand +26, Spot +14, Use Rope +7* (untrained)
*Feats* Deft Hands, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Attack (bite), Persuasive, Stealthy
*Possessions* combat gear, plus _amulet of mighty fists +1, ring of protection +2_
*Other Treasure* arcane scroll (_enlarge person, jump_; CL 1st), _+1 nunchaku_
-----
*Detect Magic (Su):* Ethereal filchers can _detect magic_ as the spell (caster level 5th) at will.

*Ethereal Jaunt (Su):* An ethereal filcher can shift from the Ethereal Plane to the Material Plane as part of any move action, and shift back again as a free action. It can remain on the Ethereal Plane for 1 round before returning to the Material Plane. The ability is otherwise identical with the _ethereal jaunt_ spell (caster level 15th).[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Congress of Dire Baboons*

No, the post title isn't political commentary. One of the terms for a group of baboons is "congress".

[sblock=Alpha dire baboons; CR 3 (x2)]
Large animal
*Init* +2; *Senses* low-light vision, scent, Listen +8, Spot +8
-----
*AC* 14 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12
*hp* 55 (8 HD)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +8, *Will* +3
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 30 ft.
*Melee* 2 claws +10 (1d6+5) and bite +5 (1d6+2), or 
*Ranged* thrown stone +8/+3 (1d6+5)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +6; *Grp* +15
*Atk Options* throw stones
-----
*Abilities* Str 21, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Skills* Climb +18, Listen +8, Spot +8
*Feats* Alertness, Quick Draw, Toughness
-----
*Throw Stones (Ex):* Dire baboons can throw stones out to a range of 50 ft. with no penalties for range.

*Skills:* Dire baboons have a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened.[/sblock]
[sblock=Dire baboons; CR 2 (x9)]
Large animal
*Init* +2; *Senses* low-light vision, scent, Listen +6, Spot +6
-----
*AC* 14 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12
*hp* 29 (4 HD)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +6, *Will* +2
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 30 ft.
*Melee* 2 claws +7 (1d6+5) and bite +2 (1d6+2), or
*Ranged* thrown stone +5 (1d6+5)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +12
*Atk Options* throw stones
-----
*Abilities* Str 21, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 7
*Skills* Climb +14, Listen +6, Spot +6
*Feats* Alertness, Toughness
-----
*Throw Stones (Ex):* Dire baboons can throw stones out to a range of 50 ft. with no penalties for range.

*Skills:* Dire baboons have a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Jadeling*

Here's an example of how easy it is to come up with a new monster's stats. I started with a green dragon wrymling, advanced it 2 HD, adjusted the ability scores, respent the skill points, and made a couple of cosmetic changes. Tada!

[sblock=Jadeling; CR 5]
Any E Small dragon (air)
*Init* +1; *Senses* blindsight 60 ft., darkvision 120 ft., keen senses, Listen +2, Spot +2
*Languages* Common, Draconic
-----
*AC* 16 (+1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 15
*hp* 52 (7 HD)
*Immune* acid, paralysis, sleep
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +6, *Will* +7 
-----
*Spd* 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 100 ft. (average), swim 40 ft.
*Melee* bite +8 (1d6) and 2 claw +6 (1d4)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +7; *Grp* +3
*Atk Options* breath weapon
*Special Actions* _water breathing_
-----
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 14, Cha 15
*Skills* Diplomacy +12, Escape Artist +11, Intimidate +12, Knowledge (any two) +11, Sense Motive +12, Use Magic Device +15
*Feats* Flyby Attack, Multiattack, Skill Focus (Use Magic Device)
*Advancement* 8-14 HD (Small); 15-21 HD (Medium)
-----
*Blindsense [60 ft.] (Ex):* Uses keen sense of smell and hearing to pinpoint creatures or objects (still requires a line of effect).

*Breath Weapon (Su):* Cone of corrosive acid (as high/wide as long, from adjacent intersection), 20 ft. range, DC 14 Reflex save for half (Constitution-based), 2d6 acid damage. Usable every 1d4 rounds.

*Keen Senses (Ex):* Four times human in shadowy illumination, two times normal light.

*Water Breathing (Ex):* A jadeling can breathe underwater indefinitely and can freely use its breath weapon and other abilities while submerged.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Four from The Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth*

Some time ago, I converted the 1E module _S4 - The Lost Caverns of Tsojcanth_. Here are some of the monsters:

[sblock=Fomorian giant; CR 9]
Usually CE Large giant (psionic)
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 90 ft., low-light vision, Listen +10, Spot +10
*Languages* Common, Giant
-----
*AC* 21 (-1 size, +11 natural, +2 shield), touch 8, flat-footed 21; can't be flanked
*hp* 133 (14 HD)
*Fort* +14, *Ref* +3, *Will* +6
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* flail +18/+13 (2d6+9), or
*Melee* 2 slams +18 (1d4+9)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +10; *Grp* +23
*Atk Options* Cleave, Improved Overrun, Improved Sunder, Power Attack
*Psi-Like Ability (ML 5th):*
At will - _stomp_
-----
*Abilities* Str 29, Dex 11, Con 21, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 13
*Skills* Concentration +11, Hide +18, Listen +10, Move Silently +21, Spot +10
*Feats* Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Overrun, Improved Sunder, Power Attack
*Possessions* large flail, large wooden shield
*Advancement* by character class; *Favored Class* wilder
-----
*Stomp (Ps):* A foot stomp precipitates a psychokinetic shock wave that travels along the ground in a 20-foot cone, toppling creatures and loose objects. The shock wave affects only creatures standing on the ground within the power’s area. Creatures that fail their DC 20 Reflex saves are thrown to the ground, become prone, and take 5d4 points of nonlethal damage. The save DC is Strength-based.

*Skills:* Fomorians have a +4 racial bonus to Hide, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot checks.[/sblock]
[sblock=Chossus the Gorgimera; CR 10]
CE Large magical beast
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +21, Spot +21
*Languages* Common, Draconic, Dwarven, Giant
-----
*AC* 21 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +11 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 20
*hp* 123 (13 HD)
*Immune* electricity, petrification
*Fort* +12, *Ref* +9, *Will* +5
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares), fly 50 ft. (poor); Hover
*Melee* bite +16 (2d6+4) and bite +16 (1d8+4) and gore +16 (1d8+4) and 2 hooves +14 (1d8+2)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +13; *Grp* +21
*Atk Options* lightning breath weapon, petrifying breath weapon, Power Attack, trample (1d8+4)
-----
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 13, Con 18, Int 16, Wis 13, Cha 10
*Skills* Hide +13, Listen +21, Move Silently +17, Sense Motive +17, Spot +21
*Feats* Alertness, Hover, Iron Will, Multiattack, Power Attack
-----
*Lightning Breath Weapon (Su):* Chossus's breath weapon is usable once per 1d4 rounds, deals 3d8 points of damage in a 40-foot line of lightning (DC 20 Reflex save for half, Constitution-based).

*Petrifying Breath Weapon (Su):* 60-foot cone, once every 1d4 rounds (but no more than five times per day), turn to stone permanently, Fortitude DC 20 negates. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Trample (Ex):* Reflex DC 20 half. The save DC is Strength-based.

*Skills:* A gorgimera three heads give it a +2 racial bonus on Spot and Listen checks.[/sblock]
[sblock=Chasme; CR 6]
Always CE Small outsider (chaotic, evil, extraplanar)
*Init* +4; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +21, Spot +21
*Languages* Abyssal, Celestial, Draconic. A chasme can communicate with most intelligent creatures via telepathy.
-----
*AC* 19 (+1 size, +4 Dex, +4 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 18
*hp* 45 (7 HD); *DR* 5/cold iron or good
*Immune* electricity, poison
*Resist* acid 10, cold 10, fire 10
*SR* 18
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +9, *Will* +6
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 30 ft., fly 60 ft. (good)
*Melee* 2 pincers +12 (1d4+2) and bite +10 (1d4+1 plus swarm infestation)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +7; *Grp* +4
*Atk Options* summon demon, swarm infestation
*Special Actions* telepathy 100 ft.
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 7th):*
At will - _dispel magic, see invisibility, greater teleport_ (self plus 50 pounds of objects only)
1/day - _cause fear_ (Will DC 14), _deep slumber_ (Will DC 16)
-----
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 13, Cha 16
*Skills* Bluff +13, Climb +19, Diplomacy +17, Hide +18, Knowledge (the planes) +12, Listen +13, Move Silently +14, Search +12, Sense Motive +11, Spot +13
*Feats* Alertness, Multiattack, Weapon Finesse
*Advancement* 8-14 HD (Small); 15-21 HD (Medium)
-----
*Summon Demon (Sp):* Once per day a chasme can attempt to summon 1 chasme with a 40% chance of success. This ability is the equivalent of a 3rd-level spell.

*Swarm Infestation (Su):* As successful attack forces the target to make a DC 16 Fort save or become nauseated for 1d3 rounds. Nauseated creatures are unable to attack, cast spells, concentrate on spells, or do anything else requiring attention. The only action such a character can take is a single move action per turn. Each round he is nauseated, the target must make another DC 16 Fort save or vomit forth a spider swarm. Each spider swarm remains in the area where it was puked up, and each disperses after 3 rounds.

*Skills:* A chasme can always take 10 on a Climb check.[/sblock]
[sblock=Dracolisk; CR 10]
Usually CE Large dragon
*Init* -2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Listen +18, Spot +18
*Languages* Draconic
-----
*AC* 20 (-1 size, -2 Dex, +13 natural), touch 7, flat-footed 20
*hp* 138 (12 HD)
*Immune* acid, paralysis, sleep
*Fort* +15, *Ref* +6, *Will* +6
-----
*Spd* 20 ft. (4 squares), fly 40 ft. (average); Fly-By Attack, Hover
*Melee* 2 claws +21 (1d6+10) and bite +16 (2d6+5)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +12; *Grp* +26
*Atk Options* Blind-Fight, breath weapon, petrifying gaze
-----
*Abilities* Str 31, Dex 6, Con 21, Int 4, Wis 14, Cha 13
*Skills* Hide +9, Listen +18, Spot +18
*Feats* Alertness, Blind-Fight, Fly-By Attack, Great Fortitude, Hover
*Advancement* 13-24 HD (Large); 25-36 HD (Huge)
-----
*Breath Weapon (Su):* 1/day - 60 ft. line of acid, 6d8, Reflex DC 21 halves. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Petrifying Gaze (Su):* Turn to stone permanently, range 30 feet; Fortitude DC 17 negates. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Skills:* The dracolisk’s dull coloration and its ability to remain motionless for long periods of time grant it a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks in natural settings.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Elite Undead Guardians*

This group of spell-stitched vampire spawn were in cahoots with a group of giants. They were assigned to guard one of the main passages through a cavern complex.

[sblock=Spell-stitched vampire spawn; CR 5 (x4)]
Always E Medium undead
*Init* +6; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +11, Spot +11
*Languages* Common, Giant
-----
*AC* 15 (+2 Dex, +3 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 13
*hp* 29 (4 HD); *DR* 5/silver, *fast healing* 2, *turn resistance* +4
*Immune* ability damage (Str, Dex, Con), ability drain, critical hits, death effects, disease, effects that require Fort saves (unless the effect works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, fatigue, massive damage, mind-affect effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning
*Resist* cold 10, electricity 10
*SR* 12
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +7, *Will* +7
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* slam +5 (1d6+4 plus energy drain), or
*Melee Touch* _inflict moderate wounds_ +5 (2d8+4, Will half 14)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +2; *Grp* +5
*Atk Options* blood drain, energy drain
*Special Actions* _gaseous form, spider climb_
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 4th):*
2/day - _inflict moderate wounds_ (Will half 14), _ray of enfeeblement, shocking grasp_
1/day - _desecrate, mage armor, stinking cloud_ (Fort 15)
-----
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 14, Con --, Int 13, Wis 13, Cha 14
*Skills* Bluff +6, Concentration +7, Climb +8, Profession (spelunker) +4, Diplomacy +4, Hide +10, Listen +11, Move Silently +10, Search +8, Sense Motive +11, Spot +11
*Feats* Alertness, Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Skill Focus (Profession [spelunker]), Toughness
-----
*Blood Drain (Ex):* A vampire spawn can suck blood from a living victim with its fangs by making a successful grapple check. If it pins the foe, it drains blood, dealing 1d4 points of Constitution drain each round. On each such successful drain attack, the vampire spawn gains 5 temporary hit points.

*Domination (Su):* A vampire spawn can crush an opponent’s will just by looking onto his or her eyes. This is similar to a gaze attack, except that the vampire must take a standard action, and those merely looking at it are not affected. Anyone the vampire targets must succeed on a DC 14 Will save or fall instantly under the vampire’s influence as though by a _dominate person_ spell from a 5th-level caster. The ability has a range of 30 feet. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Energy Drain (Su):* Living creatures hit by a vampire spawn’s slam attack gain one negative level. The DC is 14 for the Fortitude save to remove a negative level. The save DC is Charisma-based. For each such negative level bestowed, the vampire spawn gains 5 temporary hit points.

*Fast Healing (Ex):* A vampire spawn heals 2 points of damage each round so long as it has at least 1 hit point. If reduced to 0 hit points in combat, it automatically assumes gaseous form and attempts to escape. It must reach its coffin home within 2 hours or be utterly destroyed. (It can travel up to nine miles in 2 hours.) Once at rest in its coffin, it is helpless. It regains 1 hit point after 1 hour, then is no longer helpless and resumes healing at the rate of 2 hit points per round.

*Gaseous Form (Su):* As a standard action, a vampire spawn can assume _gaseous form_ at will as the spell (caster level 6th), but it can remain gaseous indefinitely and has a fly speed of 20 feet with perfect maneuverability.

*Weaknesses:* Vampire spawn are vulnerable to all attacks and effects that repel or slay vampires.[/sblock]

These ghouls were assigned to another area of the cavern complex, guarding the hidden stairs that led down to the more important areas of the dungeon.

[sblock=Assassin guards; CR 10 (x2)
Ghoul rogue 3/assassin 6]
CE Medium undead
*Init* +6; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Listen +10, Spot +11
*Languages* Common, Draconic, Giant
-----
*AC* 22 (+4 Dex, +2 natural, +6 armor), touch 14, flat-footed 22; improved uncanny dodge, trap sense +1
*hp* 71 (11 HD); *turn resistance* +2
*Immune* ability damage (Str, Dex, Con), ability drain, critical hits, death effects, disease, effects that require Fort saves (unless the effect works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, fatigue, massive damage, mind-affect effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +12, *Will* +8; evasion, trap sense +1
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* bite +11 (1d6+2 plus paralysis) and 2 claws +9 (1d3+1 plus paralysis)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +7; *Grp* +9
*Atk Options* Combat Casting, death attack (Fort 19), ghoul fever, paralysis, poison use, sneak attack +5d6
*Combat Gear* two doses of dragon bile poison
*Special Actions* trapfinding
*Assassin Spells Known (CL 6th):*
3rd - _deep slumber_ (Will 16), _false life, nondetection_
2nd - _alter self, cat's grace, invisibility, spider climb_
1st - _ghost sound_ (Will disbelief 14), _jump, true strike_ (x2)
-----
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 19, Con --, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 17
*Skills* Balance +16, Climb +14, Concentration +5 (+9 for casting defensively), Disable Device +14, Disguise +11, Hide +15, Jump +14, Listen +10, Move Silently +15, Search +14, Spot +11
*Feats* Combat Casting, Multiattack, Quick Reconnoiter, Weapon Finesse
*Possessions* combat gear, plus _+3 studded leather armor_
-----
*Ghoul Fever (Su):* Disease - bite, Fortitude DC 14, incubation period 1 day, damage 1d3 Constitution and 1d3 Dexterity. The save DC is Charisma-based. An afflicted humanoid who dies of ghoul fever rises as a ghoul at the next midnight. A humanoid who becomes a ghoul in this way retains none of the abilities it possessed in life. It is not under the control of any other ghouls, but it hungers for the flesh of the living and behaves like a normal ghoul in all respects. A humanoid of 4 Hit Dice or more rises as a ghast, not a ghoul.

*Paralysis (Ex):* Those hit by a ghoul’s bite or claw attack must succeed on a DC 14 Fortitude save or be paralyzed for 1d4+1 rounds. Elves have immunity to this paralysis. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Poison (Ex):* Both ghouls have two doses of dragon bile poison. Given time, they coat their claws with this substance. Contact DC 26; 3d6 Str initial; 0 secondary.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Muriel, Firstborn of Wee Jas*

In the aforementioned campaign revolving around factions vying for control of the Chalice of Dawn, this next villain was the primary mover-and-shaker. As the most powerful agent of Wee Jas alive, she had her fingers in every pie available. As a result, she was playing the major power groups (the PCs, the Hierarchs of the Horned Society, the Church of Hextor, and the Nerullite devotees of the archlich known as the Deathless One) against each other, all toward Wee Jas's ultimate goal of (a) gaining control of the Chalice and (b) using its power to destroy Hextor and take over Hextor's divine portfolio. Given Muriel's power level, it is doubtful if the PCs could have ever defeated her in direct confrontation. Their best bet would have been to figure out what the stakes were and somehow keep the Chalice out of Wee Jas's hands (while at the same time keeping the artifact from falling into another set of the wrong hands).

[sblock=Muriel; CR 30
Human cleric 5/wizard 5/mystic theurge 10/divine oracle 10]
LN Medium humanoid (human)
*Init* +7; *Senses* Listen +7, Spot +7
*Languages* Common, Draconic, Infernal
-----
*AC* 40 (+7 Dex, +8 armor, +5 deflection, +5 insight, +5 natural), touch 27, flat-footed 40; improved uncanny dodge, trap sense +3
*hp* 305 (30 HD); *DR* 3/-
*Immune* surprise
*Fort* +25, *Ref* +22, *Will* +32; prescient sense, trap sense +3
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* _+5 speed dagger of wounding_ +27/+27/+22/+17 (1d4+12 plus 1 point of Constitution damage/19-20), or
*Melee Touch* _gauntlet of utterdeath_ +18 (Death or 10d6, Fort DC 20 partial) and _gauntlet of utterdeath_ +14 (Death or 10d6, Fort DC 20 partial)
*Ranged Touch* various spells +22
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +15; *Grp* +22
*Atk Options* death touch (1d6+5), rebuke undead 9/day, spontaneous _inflict wounds_
*Special Actions* divination enhancement, scry bonus +1
*Cleric Spells Prepared (CL 20th):*
9th - _foresight*, gate, miracle_ (x2), _summon monster IX_
8th - _comet fall_ (Repeat) (Ref half 23), _greater planar ally, greater spell immunity, shield of law*_ (Will 25)
7th - _ethereal jaunt, dictum_ (Will 24), _greater dispel magic_ (Empower), _greater scrying_* (Will 24), _visage of the deity_ (Extend), _sanctuary_ (Heighten) (Will 24)
6th - _antilife shell_, _divine agility_ (Extend), _greater vigor_ (Extend), _heal, hold monster_* (Will 23), _poison_ (Heighten, Moil) (Fort 23)
5th - _commune*, divine power_ (Extend), _dragon breath_ (varies half 22), _greater command_ (Will 22), _inflict critical wounds_ (Empower, Moil) (Will half 23), _recitation_ (Extend), _spell resistance_
4th - _cure critical wounds_ (x3), _death ward*, freedom of movement, inflict critical wounds_ (Moil) (Will half 22), _tongues_
3rd - _chain of eyes_ (Will 20), _cure serious wounds_ (x3), _divination*, protection from energy_ (x2), _remove blindness/deafness_
2nd - _augury*, cure moderate wounds_ (x3), _resist energy, shatter, silence_ (x2)
1st - _comprehend languages, cure light wounds_ (x3), _detect chaos, entropic shield, identify*, obscuring mist_
0 - _detect magic_ (x2), _detect poison, guidance, light, resistance_
*Domain spell. *Domains:* Death, Law (caster level +1 with law spells), Oracle (caster level +2 with divination spells)
*Wizard Spells Prepared (CL 20th):*
9th - _disjunction_ (Will 29 object), _horrid wilting_ (Moil, Still) (Fort half 29), _mind blank_ (Still), _time stop, transfix_ (Heighten [8th], Still) (Will 28)
8th - _finger of death_ (Moil, Still) (Fort 28 partial), _greater shout_ (Fort partial 28), _power word stun, sword of darkness_ (Moil, Still), _waves of exhaustion_ (Moil, Still)
7th - _enervation_ (x2) (Chain, Moil, Still), _greater teleport_ (x2), _power word blind_
6th - _blindness/deafness_ (Chain, Heighten, Moil) (Fort 27), _eyebite_ (Moil) (Fort 27), _greater dispel magic_ (x2), _orb of acid_ (Chain), _true seeing_
5th - _baleful polymorph_ (Fort 25), _enervation_ (Empower, Moil), _feeblemind_ (Will 25), _greater blink, shadow binding_ (Heighten) (Will 25), _waves of fatigue_ (Moil)
4th - _burning blood_ (x2) (Moil) (Fort partial 25), _darkvision_* (Extend), _lesser orb of sound_ (Chain, Empower), _magic missile_ (Empower, Repeat), _vampiric touch_ (Empower, Moil)
3rd - _backbiter_ (Chain, Moil) (Will 22), _fly, lesser orb of acid_ (x3) (Chain), _scorching ray_ (Empower)
2nd - _acid arrow, false life, fireburst_ (Ref 22), _ray of enfeeblement_ (x2) (Empower, Moil), _shield_ (Extend), _shocking grasp_ (Empower)
1st - _chill touch_ (x2) (Moil) (Fort partial 22), _expeditious retreat_, _magic missile_ (x3), _true strike_
0 - _detect magic, message_ (x2), _read magic_
* Given time to prepare, Muriel casts Extended _darkvision_ and waits long enough to replace it with another _lesser orb of sound_ (Chain, Empower).
-----
*Abilities* Str 24 (18), Dex 24 (18), Con 24 (18), Int 31 (25), Wis 25 (19), Cha 22 (16)
*Skills* Concentration +40, Diplomacy +26, Heal +17, Intimidate +16, Knowledge (arcana) +43, Knowledge (history) +24, Knowledge (the planes) +24, Knowledge (religion) +46, Sense Motive +22, Spellcraft +45
*Feats* Automatic Still Spell (x2) (0 through 6th), Black Lore of Moil, Chain Spell, Empower Spell, Extend Spell, Familiar Spell, Heighten Spell, Improved Metamagic, Repeat Spell, Scribe Scroll, Skill Focus (Knowledge [religion]), Spell Focus (necromancy), Still Spell
*Possessions* _ruby mithral shirt, +5 speed dagger of wounding, ring of major spell storing, ring of protection +5_ (no space limitation), _ring of spell-battle, greater metamagic rod of quicken_, divine scroll (_resurrection_ [x6], caster level 13th), _belt of prowess, cloak of resistance +5, crown of glory, gauntlet of utterdeath_ (x2), _staff of death's oracle_, plus another 2,041,041 gp. Basically, given time, Muriel can come up with very nearly any piece of equipment she needs.
-----
*Black Lore of Moil:* Spells with the Moil designation inflict an extra 1d6 points of negative energy damage, +1d6 per two spell levels.

*Contingency:* _Break enchantment_ if affected by baleful enchantment, transmutation, or curse.

*Divination Enhancement (Ex):* Take the better of two results when using divination spells such as _augury_ or _divination_.

*Inherent Bonuses:* +5 inherent bonus to Intelligence due to _wishes_. +2 inherent bonus to Wisdom due to _wishes_. +4 inherent bonus to Constitution due to _manual of bodily health_. +4 inherent bonus to Dexterity due to _manual of quickness in action_. +5 inherent bonus to Strength due to _manual of gainful exercise_. +4 inherent bonus to Charisma due to _tome of leadership and influence_.

*Prescienct Sense (Ex):* This functions like evasion regardless of what armor the divine oracle wears.

*Renewal Pact:* Muriel is affected by a _heal_ spell (caster level 20th) one round after being affected by any of the listed conditions: ability damage, blinded, confused, dazed, dazzled, deafened, diseased, exhausted, fatigued, _feebleminded_, insanity, nauseated, sickened, stunned, or poisoned.

*Special Magic Items:*

*Amulet of Wee Jas:* This amulet grants its wearer a +5 insight bonus to Armor Class, a +5 enhancement bonus to natural armor, and damage reduction 3/-.
Strong divination and transmutation; CL 17th; Craft Wondrous Item, _barkskin, foresight, stoneskin_; Price 191,250 gp.

*Belt of Prowess:* This amazing belt grants its wearer a +6 enhancement bonus to Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution.
Strong transmutation; CL 18th; Craft Wondrous Item, _bear's endurance, bull's strength, cat's grace_; Price 162,000 gp.

*Crown of Glory:* This amazing item grants its wearer a +6 enhancement bonus to Intelligence, Wisdom, and Charisma.
Strong transmutation; CL 18th; Craft Wondrous Item, _eagle's splendor, fox's cunning, owl's wisdom_; Price 162,000 gp.

*Ring of Major Spell Storing:* Currently contains _spiritwall_ (Heighten [9th], Moil) and _low-light vision_.

*Ruby Mithral Shirt:* This _+4 mithral chain shirt_ is a deep, rich red in color. Once per day, the owner can crush a ruby (worth at least 1,000 gp) as a standard action. Doing so instantly summons the armor onto the owner's body. The armor can be summoned from another plane, but only if no other creature has claimed ownership of it.
Strong abjuration and conjuration (summoning); CL 13th; Craft Magic Arms and Armor, _arcane mark, instant summons_; Price 49,860 gp.

*Staff of Death's Oracle:* Muriel seldom uses this staff, saving its magic powers for emergency situations. It still has 40 charges remaining. This awesomely powerful staff allows the use of the following spells:

_* Animate dead
* Augury
* Cause fear
* Create greater undead_ (2 charges)
_* Create undead
* Death knell
* Death ward	
* Destruction_ (2 charges)
_* Discern location_ (2 charges)	
_* Dispel chaos_ (2 charges)
_* Divination	
* Foresight_ (2 charges)
_* Greater scrying_ (2 charges)
_* Identify
* Legend lore_ (2 charges)
_* Scrying
* Slay living	
* Wail of the banshee_ (2 charges)

Strong varied; CL 17th; Craft Staff, _animate dead, augury, cause fear, create greater undead, create undead, death knell, death ward, destruction, discern location, dispel chaos, divination, foresight, greater scrying, identify, legend lore, scrying, slay living, wail of the banshee_; Price 198,099 gp[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Chieftan Korag*

[sblock=Korag; CR 14
Troll barbarian 4/bear warrior 5]
CE Large giant
*Init* +2 (+3 in bear form); *Senses* darkvision 90 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +13, Spot +13
*Languages* Giant
-----
*AC* 19 (-1 size, +5 natural, +5 armor), touch 9, flat-footed 19; trap sense +1, uncanny dodge
*AC (in bear form)* 18 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +5 natural, +5 armor, -2 rage), touch 7, flat-footed 18; trap sense +1, uncanny dodge
*hp* 148 (250 in bear form) (15 HD); *regeneration* 5 (in troll form only)
*Fort* +20, *Ref* +4, *Will* +6; trap sense +1
*Fort* +24, *Ref* +5, *Will* +8; trap sense +1 (In bear form)
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares) (40 ft. unarmored)
*Spd (in bear form)* 40 ft. (8 squares) (50 ft. unarmored)
*Melee* 2 claws +18 (1d6+6) and bite +13 (1d6+3), or
*Melee (in bear form)* 2 claws +26 (1d8+11) and bite +21 (2d6+5)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft. (5 ft. in bear form)
*Base Atk* +13; *Grp* +23 (+31 in bear form)
*Atk Options (in troll form)* brown bear form, Leap Attack, Power Attack, rage 2/day, rend (2d6+9)
*Atk Options (in bear form)* improved grab, Leap Attack, Power Attack
*Combat Gear* _potion of shield of faith +2_
-----
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 10, Con 25, Int 10, Wis 14 (12), Cha 12
*Abilities (in bear form)* Str 38, Dex 12, Con 33, Int 10, Wis 14 (12), Cha 12
*Skills* Climb +12*, Jump +12*, Listen +13, Spot +13, Survival +11, Swim +9* (*Includes -3 armor check penalty.)
*Skills (in bear form)* Climb +20*, Jump +24*, Listen +13, Spot +13, Survival +11, Swim +17* (*Includes -3 armor check penalty.)
*Feats* Alertness, Iron Will, Leap Attack, Power Attack, Quick Reconnoiter, Track
*Possessions* combat gear, plus _+1 beastskin scalemail, periapt of wisdom +2_
-----
*Bear Form (Brown) (Su):* While in bear form, gains a +16 bonus to Strength, a +2 bonus to Dexterity, and a +8 bonus to Constitution. While raging in bear form, his rage lasts for 14 rounds. The bonuses to Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution replace normal rage bonuses. Retains the +2 morale bonus to Will saves and -2 Armor Class penalty. He can only assume bear form while raging.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a brown bear must hit with a claw attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.

*Rend (Ex):* If a troll hits with both claw attacks, it latches onto the opponent’s body and tears the flesh. This attack automatically deals an additional 2d6+9 points of damage.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*The Abyssal Mind*

When I converted S4 to 3.5, I replaced Drelnza with the Abyssal Mind, a half-fiendish vampiric intellect devourer. The Abyssal Mind easily escaped from the PCs, thus leaving the party responsible for unleashing a terrible evil upon the world. Good job, guys.

[sblock=The Abyssal Mind; CR 11]
CE Small undead (evil, extraplanar, psionic)
*Init* +13; *Senses* blindsight 60 ft., darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +21, Spot +21
*Languages* Common, plus languages of body thief victim
-----
*AC* 32 (+1 size, +9 Dex, +12 natural), touch 20, flat-footed 23; Dodge
*hp* 42 (6 HD); *DR* 10/adamantine and silver and magic; *fast healing* 5; *turn resistance* +4
*Immune* ability damage (Str, Dex, Con), ability drain, critical hits, death effects, disease, effects that require Fort saves (unless the effect works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, fatigue, fire, massive damage, mind-affect effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning
*Resist* acid 10, cold 10, electricity 15
*PR* 23
*Vulnerability* _protection from evil_
*Weakness* as per vampire
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +13, *Will* +7
-----
*Spd* 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 40 ft. (average); Up the Walls
*Melee* 4 claws +11 (1d4+6 plus energy drain)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +6
*Atk Options* blood drain, body thief, children of the night, Combat Reflexes (10 AoO/round), create spawn, _dominate_, energy drain, smite good 1/day (+6 damage)
*Special Actions* alternate form, _gaseous form, spider climb_
*Psi-Like Abilities (ML 7th):*
At will - _cloud mind, compression, detect psionics, ego whip_ (Will DC 19), _empty mind, id insinuation_ (Will DC 19)
3/day - _body adjustment, intellect fortress, painful strike_
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 6th):*
3/day - _darkness_
1/day - _desecrate, unholy blight_ (Will partial 19)
-----
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 29, Con --, Int 18, Wis 14, Cha 20
*Skills* Bluff +22, Concentration +14 (+18 to manifest defensively), Hide +22, Knowledge (the planes) +13, Knowledge (psionics) +13, Listen +21, Move Silently +26, Search +21, Sense Motive +19, Spot +21
*Feats* Alertness, Combat Manifestation, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Toughness, Up the Walls, Wild Talent
-----
*Alternate Form (Su):* The Abyssal Mind can assume the shape of a bat, dire bat, wolf, or dire wolf as a standard action. This ability is similar to a _polymorph_ spell cast by a 12th-level character, except that the Abyssal Mind does not regain hit points for changing form and must choose from among the forms mentioned here. While in its alternate form, the Abyssal Mind loses its natural claw attack and dominate ability, but it gains the natural weapons and extraordinary special attacks of its new form. It can remain in that form until it assumes another or until the next sunrise.

*Blindsight (Ex):* An intellect devourer can use nonvisual means to ascertain all foes within 60 feet as a sighted creature would. 

*Blood Drain (Ex):* The Abyssal Mind can suck blood from a living victim with its claws by making a successful grapple check. If it pins the foe, it drains blood, dealing 1d4 points of Constitution drain each round the pin is maintained. On each such successful attack, the Abyssal Mind gains 5 temporary hit points.

*Body Thief (Su):* When the Abyssal Mind overcomes a lone victim, it consumes the victim’s brain and enters the skull. As a full-round action that provokes attacks of opportunity, the devourer can merge its form with that of a helpless or dead creature of Small size or larger. The devourer cannot merge its body with that of a creature immune to extra damage from critical hits.

When the Abyssal Mind completes its merging, it psionically consumes the brain of the victim (which kills it if it is not already dead). The devourer can exit the body at any time as a standard action, bursting the victim’s skull and resuming its normal form.

After consuming its victim’s brain, the Abyssal Mind can choose to animate the body for up to seven days as if it were the victim’s original brain. The devourer retains its hit points, saving throws, and mental ability scores, as well as its psi-like abilities. It assumes the physical qualities and ability scores of the victim, as if it had used polymorph to assume the victim’s form. As long as the Abyssal Mind occupies the body, it knows the languages spoken by the victim and very basic information about the victim’s identity and personality, but none of the victim’s specific memories or knowledge.

*Children of the Night (Su):* The Abyssal Mind command the lesser creatures of the world and once per day can call forth 1d6+1 rat swarms, 1d4+1 bat swarms, or a pack of 3d6 wolves as a standard action. These creatures arrive in 2d6 rounds and serve the Abyssal Mind for up to 1 hour.

*Create Spawn (Su):* A humanoid or monstrous humanoid slain by the Abyssal Mind's energy drain rises as a vampire spawn (see the Vampire Spawn entry) 1d4 days after burial.

*Dominate (Su):* The Abyssal Mind can crush an opponent’s will just by looking onto his or her eyes. This is similar to a gaze attack, except that the Abyssal Mind must use a standard action, and those merely looking at it are not affected. Anyone the Abyssal Mind targets must succeed on a DC 18 Will save or fall instantly under the Abyssal Mind’s influence as though by a _dominate person_ spell (caster level 12th). The ability has a range of 30 feet.

*Energy Drain (Su):* Living creatures hit by the Abyssal Mind's claws gain two negative levels. For each negative level bestowed, the Abyssal Mind gains 5 temporary hit points. The Abyssal Mind can use its energy drain ability once per round. The Fortitude save is DC 18.

*Gaseous Form (Su):* As a standard action, the Abyssal Mind can assume _gaseous form_ at will as the spell (caster level 5th), but it can remain gaseous indefinitely and has a fly speed of 20 feet with perfect maneuverability.

*Vulnerability to Protection from Evil (Ex):* An intellect devourer is treated as a summoned creature for the purpose of determining how it is affected by a _protection from evil spell_.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Streicher and Julia, Agents of Wastri*

In my Chalice of Dawn campaign, the PCs returned to Safeton to notice several establishments near the north gate flying a new banner: a rectangular flag of black cloth emblazoned with a stylized frog, hanging from the business end of a glaive. A DC 10 Religion check recognized this as the sign of Wastri the Hopping Prophet. During the several days the PCs were gone, Streicher the Evangelist and his retinue had arrived in Safeton. The silver-tongued Streicher quickly had became a person-of-note. He had attracted several new followers among Safeton's human population. Streicher's role in the campaign was nebulous. He could've become an ally or a foe, depending on the PCs handled him.

[sblock=Streicher and Julia Fluff Text]
Streicher has established a chapel of Wastri in the tradesmen's quarter, which is just southwest of the north gate. Every evening at sunset, he delivers impassioned sermons on the benefits of human racial solidarity. The square outside the chapel is packed shoulder-to-shoulder for these sermons. A contingent of black glaives keep the peace. Julia, Streicher's cohort, is never far from Streicher's side when the Evangelist is in public. (A DC 15 Religion check identifies the black glaives as monk-warriors and Julia as a paladin of Wastri.)

Streicher's words are cautious, compelling, and disturbing. His basic line is that the presence of non-humans in Safeton has weakened the city just like a toxin weakens the body. The growing troubles with foreign powers to the south, northwest, and northeast are exacerbated by this weakness. If Safeton is to regain her proud heritage as a free city, she must insist that non-humans be either relegated to "foreign quarters" in the city and subjected to rigorous controls on their social and economic activities. If non-humans do not wish to abide by these restrictions, they are free to leave to live among their own kind.

Streicher never publicly advocates violence against non-humans. While his beliefs are odious, he is genuinely convinced that violence is a tool of last resort properly used only in defense. He even goes so far as the decry more zealous devotees of Wastri who engage in "unprovoked pogroms" against nonhumans. Streicher does pledge that he and his are ready to defend Safeton against invasion from foreigners, which is a sentiment that most in Safeton (regardless of race or creed) find agreeable. Streicher is also quick to point out that the benefits of racial solidarity aren't limited to just humans; all races benefit from associating only with or primarily with their own kind.[/sblock]
[sblock=Streicher the Evangelist; CR 17
Human rogue 7/evangelist 5/exemplar 5]
LN Medium humanoid (human)
*Init* +4; *Senses* Listen +16, Spot +1
*Languages* Celestial, Common, Infernal
-----
*AC* 22 (+4 Dex, +1 natural, +5 armor, +2 deflection), touch 18, flat-footed 22; trap sense +2, uncanny dodge
*hp* 42 (17 HD)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +11, *Will* +10; evasion, trap sense +2
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* _+2 shortsword_ +13/+8/+3 (1d6+2/19-20), or
*Ranged* _+2 shortbow_ +16/+11/+6 (1d6+2 plus 1d6 fire/x3)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft. (10 ft. with glaive)
*Base Atk* +11; *Grp* +11
*Atk Options* convert the unfaithful, inflame the righteous, sneak attack +4d6
*Special Actions* fast talk, inspire hope, lend talent, persuasive performance, skill artistry (Diplomacy, Use Magic Device) (skill bonuses already included), sustaining presence (save and Concentration bonuses already included), trapfinding
*Combat Gear* _potion of cure serious wounds, wand of greater invisibility_ (37 charges, Use Magic Device DC 20)
-----
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18 (14), Con 9, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 16
*Skills* Balance +8, Bluff +25, Concentration +3, Diplomacy +33, Disable Device +19, Disguise +11 (+13 when in disguise and acting in character), Escape Artist +14, Gather Information +20, Intimidate +12, Jump +4, Knowledge (architecture and engineering) +7, Knowledge (religion) +7, Listen +16, Open Lock +21, Perform (oratory) +18, Search +19 (+21 to find secret doors and hidden compartments), Sense Motive +18, Tumble +11, Use Magic Device +21, Use Rope +4 (+6 to bind someone)
*Feats* Acrobatic, Agile, Investigator, Leadership, Negotiator, Nimble Fingers, Persuasive, Skill Focus (Disguise)
*Possessions* combat gear, plus _amulet of natural armor +1, bracers of armor +5, ring of protection +2, +2 shortsword, +2 flaming shortbow, gloves of dexterity +4_, quiver with 20 arrows
-----
*Convert the Unfaithful (Su):* Full-round action against a single enemy within 30 feet. Will save DC 18. Succeed and be shaken for 1 round. Otherwise as _charm monster_ plus temporary alignment change to LN.

*Fast Talk (Ex):* Make a rushed Diplomacy check as a full-round action with a -5 penalty.

*Inflame the Righteous (Su):* Full-round action. Affects self and allies within 30 feet. Wreaths targets with _fire shield_ (caster level 10th), but damage is divine. Effect lasts duration of oratory plus 3 rounds.

*Inspire Hope (Su):* Full-round action. +4 sacred bonus to Will saves for duration of oratory plus 3 rounds to allies within 30 feet.

*Leadership:* 60 1st-level, 6 2nd-level, 3 3rd-level, 2 4th-level, 1 each 5th- and 6th-level followers.

*Lend Talent (Ex):* Grant allies within 30 feet a +2 competence bonus Diplomacy or Use Magic Device by taking a -4 penalty.

*Skill Mastery (Ex):* Can always take 10 with the following skills: Balance, Escape Artist, Search, Swim, Tumble, Use Magic Device.[/sblock]
[sblock=Julia; CR 15
Human cleric 1/paladin 5/warpriest 9]
LG Medium humanoid (human)
*Init* -1; *Senses* Listen +1, Spot +1
*Languages* Common
-----
*AC* 25 (-1 Dex, +10 armor, +4 shield), touch 9, flat-footed 25
*hp* 111 (15 HD)
*Immune* disease, fear
*Fort* +16, *Ref* +7, *Will* +11
-----
*Spd* 20 ft. (4 squares) (30 ft. unarmored)
*Melee* _+2 orc bane glaive_ +20/+15/+10 melee (1d10+6/19-20, x3), or
*Melee (vs. orcs)* _+2 orc bane glaive_ +22/+17/+12 (1d10+8 plus 2d6/19-20, x3), or
*Melee* _+2 longsword_ +20/+15/+10 (1d8+5/19-20), or
*Ranged* _+1 composite [Str 16] longbow_ +14/+9/+4 ranged (1d8+4/x3)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft. (10 ft. with glaive)
*Base Atk* +14; *Grp* +17
*Atk Options* Divine Metamagic (Quicken), Divine Vigor, fear aura, Power Attack, Quick Draw, smite evil 2/day, turn undead 5/day (+2 bonus, +1d6 turning damage)
*Special Actions* aura of courage, inflame +6, lay on hands (10 hp/day), rally, special mount
*Cleric Spells Prepared (CL 5th):*
3rd - _dispel magic, searing light*_
2nd - _bear’s endurance, spiritual weapon*, status_
1st - _bless, calm animals*, divine favor, shield of faith_ (x2)
0 - _detect magic, detect poison, guidance, resistance_ (x2)
*Domain spell. *Domains:* Animal, Glory, War
*Paladin Spell Prepared (CL 2nd):*
1st - _divine sacrifice_
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 5th):*
At will - _detect evil_
3/day - _haste_
1/day - _heroes' feast, mass cure light wounds, mass heal, speak with animals_
-----
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 8, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 14
*Skills* Concentration +10 (+14 to cast defensively), Diplomacy +14, Handle Animal +6, Knowledge (nature) +4, Ride +10, Sense Motive +10, Spellcraft +4
*Feats* Combat Casting, Divine Metamagic (Quicken), Divine Vigor, Improved Critical (glaive), Power Attack, Quick Draw, Weapon Focus (glaive), Weapon Focus (longsword)
*Possessions* _+2 full plate, +2 large steel shield, ring of protection +1, +2 orc bane glaive, +2 longsword, +1 composite [Str 16] longbow, cloak of resistance +2, glove of storing_ (x2) (one for glaive, the other for shield)
-----
*Aura of Courage (Su):* Allies within 10 feet gain a +4 morale bonus on saving throws against fear effects.

*Divine Vigor (Su):* As a standard action, expend turn undead use to gain a +10 ft. bonus to base speed and +30 temporary hit points for 2 minutes.

*Fear Aura (Su):* Fear in a 20-foot-radius for 9 rounds that affects all foes (Will save DC 21).

*Inflame (Ex):* Full-round action. Allies who can hear Julia gain a +6 morale bonus against charm and fear effects.

*Rally (Ex):* A warpriest not suffering from a fear effect can use this ability as a standard action. Allies suffering from a fear effect who are within 60 feet and who can hear the warpriest are allowed another saving throw against the fear effect with a +9 morale bonus.

*Smite Evil (Su):* +2 attack roll bonus. +5 damage roll bonus.[/sblock]
[sblock=Black Glaive of Wastri; CR 9 (x10)
Human cleric 1/monk 5/black glaive 3]
LN Medium humanoid (human)
*Init* +1; *Senses* Listen +4, Spot +4
*Languages* Common
-----
*AC* 18 (+1 Dex, +1 monk, +4 Wis, +2 armor), touch 16, flat-footed 17; Dodge, Mobility
*hp* 58 (9 HD)
*Immune* nonmagical diseases
*Fort* +11, *Ref* +9, *Will* +14; +2 bonus on saving throws to resist enchantment spells, evasion
-----
*Spd* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Melee* flurry of blows +7/+7/+2 (1d8+2), or
*Melee* _+1 glaive_ +9/+9/+3 (1d10+3/x3)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft. (10 ft. with glaive)
*Base Atk* +5; *Grp* +7
*Atk Options* Combat Reflexes (2 AoO/round), Flying Kick, ki glaive, ki strike (magic), Power Attack, Stunning Fist 6/day (Fort 18), turn undead 4/day, Weakening Touch
*Combat Gear* _potion barkskin +2, potion of cat’s grace, potion of shield of faith +3_
*Special Actions* _detect human_, slow fall 20 ft.
*Cleric Spells Prepared (CL 3rd):*
2nd - _nimbus of light*, owl's wisdom_
1st - _bless, deific vengeance_* (Will half 15), _divine favor, lesser vigor_
0 - _detect magic, detect poison, guidance, resistance_
*Domain spell. *Domains:* Purification (cast abjuration spells at +1 caster level), War
-----
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 19 (17), Cha 12
*Skills* Concentration +9, Heal +8, Jump +11, Tumble +11
*Feats* Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Unarmed Strike, Flying Kick, Martial Weapon Proficiency (glaive), Mobility, Power Attack, Stunning Fist, Weakening Touch, Weapon Focus (glaive)
*Possessions* combat gear, plus _+1 glaive, bracers of armor +2, cloak of resistance +1, periapt of wisdom +2_
-----
*Ascetic Priest:* For one turn undead attempt, gain a +4 bonus to attack roll and a +3 bonus to damage roll with next attack.

*Detect Human (Sp):* At 2nd level, a black glaive can _detect humans_ with a range of 60 feet. This ability is similar to the paladin's _detect evil_ ability, but detects humans.

*Flying Kick:* When fighting unarmed and using the charge action, deal an extra 1d12 points of damage with an unarmed attack.

*Ki Glaive (Ex):* At 3rd level, the black glaive treats a glaive as a special monk weapon (such as a sai or a quarterstaff). The black glaive may attack with unarmed strikes and glaive attacks interchangeably. (He still cannot use his glaive against targets within 5 feet.) When attacking with a glaive as part of a flurry of blows, the black glaive applies his Strength bonus to glaive attack damage rolls (not Strength bonus x 1.5 as normal). Furthermore, the black glaive can use his ki strike and Stunning Fist abilities with a glaive. If the black glaive is wearing armor or carrying more than a medium load, this ability does not function.

*Weakening Touch:* Make an unarmed attack that deals no damage but applies a -6 penalty to the target's Str score for 1 minute. Multiple touches against the same target are not cumulative. Each use counts as a daily use of Stunning Fist.[/sblock]
[sblock=Black Glaive of Wastri PrC]
The black glaives are warrior-monks devoted to the Hopping Prophet.

*Hit Die:* d8.

*Class Skills*
Balance (Dex), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Heal (Wis), Jump (Str), Knowledge (arcana) (Int), Knowledge (history) (Int), Knowledge (religion) (Int), Knowledge (the planes), Listen (Wis), Profession (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Swim (Str), and Tumble (Dex). If the black glaive has access to the Animal Domain as a cleric of Wastri, add Knowledge (nature) to this skill list.

*Skill Points at Each Level:* 4 + Int modifier.

*Requirements*

*Race:* Human.
*Skill:* Jump 8 ranks.
*Feats:* Improved Unarmed Strike, Martial Weapon Proficiency (glaive), Power Attack, Stunning Fist.
*Spells:* Able to cast 1st-level divine spells.
*Special:* Flurry of blows class feature. Must have either turn or rebuke undead class feature. Must be a follower of Wastri.



		Code:
	

Table: Black Glaive of Wastri
Level   BAB   Fort   Ref   Will   Special            Spells per Day
1       +0    +2     +2    +2     Ascetic priest     +1 level of existing divine spellcasting class
2       +1    +3     +3    +3     Detect human       +1 level of existing divine spellcasting class
3       +2    +3     +3    +3     Ki glaive          --
4       +3    +4     +4    +4     --                 +1 level of existing divine spellcasting class
5       +3    +4     +4    +4     Terrifying croak   +1 level of existing divine spellcasting class
6       +4    +5     +5    +5     Mighty leap        +1 level of existing divine spellcasting class
7       +5    +5     +5    +5     Leap Attack        --
8       +6    +6     +6    +6     --                 +1 level of existing divine spellcasting class
9       +6    +6     +6    +6     Pounce             +1 level of existing divine spellcasting class
10      +7    +7     +7    +7     --                 +1 level of existing divine spellcasting class

*Class Features*

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* The black glaive gains no new weapon or armor proficiencies.

*Ascetic Priest (Ex):* As a swift action that does not provoke attacks of opportunity, a black glaive can sacrifice one of his daily turn/rebuke undead attempts to receive a +4 attack bonus and a damage bonus equal to his black glaive level to his next unarmed strike (including a ki glaive attack if 3rd level or higher). His levels of black glaive stack with any levels of monk for the purpose of determining flurry of blows attack bonus.

*Detect Human (Sp):* At 2nd level, a black glaive can _detect humans_ with a range of 60 feet. This ability is similar to the paladin's _detect evil_ ability, but detects humans.

*Ki Glaive (Ex):* At 3rd level, the black glaive treats a glaive as a special monk weapon (such as a sai or a quarterstaff). The black glaive may attack with unarmed strikes and glaive attacks interchangeably. (He still cannot use his glaive against targets within 5 feet.) When attacking with a glaive as part of a flurry of blows, the black glaive applies his Strength bonus to glaive attack damage rolls (not Strength bonus x 1.5 as normal). Furthermore, the black glaive can use his ki strike and Stunning Fist abilities with a glaive. If the black glaive is wearing armor or carrying more than a medium load, this ability does not function.

*Terrifying Croak (Su):* As a standard action up to three times per day, the black glaive may emit of ghastly croak that affects all opponents within 30 feet who can hear him. A terrifying croak only affects foes with fewer Hit Dice than the black glaive. Those who fail a Will save (DC 10 + black glaive level + black glaive's Charisma modifier) are shaken for 1d6 rounds. This is a sonic, mind-affecting fear ability.

*Mighty Leap (Ex):* At 6th level, a black glaive can always take 10 on any Jump or Tumble check, even if rushed or threatened. He cannot be wearing any armor or carrying more than a medium load for this ability to function.

*Leap Attack (Ex):* At 7th level, a black glaive gains Leap Attack as a bonus feat. If he already has the Leap Attack feat, he instead gains a +4 competence bonus to Jump checks.

*Pounce (Ex):* A 9th-level black glaive can make a full attack when it makes a charge.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Thanic Savant PrC*

The thanic savants have resurrected the dark arts of necromancy practiced by the lich-lord known as the Deathless One. All wizards of the Black Academy are expected to qualify for this prestige class as soon as possible.

[sblock=Thanic Savant PrC]
*Hit Die:* d4.

*Requirements*

*Alignment:* Any nongood.
*Skills:* Knowledge (religion) 12 ranks, Spellcraft 6 ranks.
*Feats:* Arcane Disciple with access to Death, Evil, Pestilence, or Trickery
*Spells:* Able to cast at least five necromancy spells, at least one of which must be 5th level or higher.
*Special:* Alignment must match his deity's alignment.

*Class Skills*
The thanic savant's class skills are (and the key ability for each skill) are Concentration (Con), Craft (Int), Decipher Script (Int), Knowledge (all skills, taken individually) (Int), Profession (Wis), and Spellcraft (Int).

*Skill Points at Each Level:* 2 + Int modifier.

*Class Features*

*Weapon and Armor Proficiency:* Thanic savants gain no new weapon or armor proficiency.

*Necromancy Specialization (Ex):* A thanic savant gains a +1 bonus on attack rolls made with necromancy spells. He adds a +2 bonus to damage dealt by necromancy spells. Necromancy spells that do not deal damage have a +1 bonus to applicable save DCs.

*Death's Defense (Su):* Starting at 2nd level, a thanic savant gains a +4 profane bonus to Armor Class for one round starting immediately after he casts any necromancy spell. This AC bonus lasts until the start of his next turn.

*Extended Necromancy (Su):* Starting at 3rd level, any necromancy spell cast by a thanic savant has its duration doubled, as if the Extend Spell feat had been applied to it. However, the spell's level and casting time are not changed. In addition, the DC required to counter or dispel the thanic savant's necromancy spells increases by 4.

*Resist Necromancy (Su):* Due to his deeper understanding of necromancy, a 4th-level thanic savant subtracts his class level from damage inflicted by necromancy spells or effects. An effect that produces multiple attacks that each inflict damage counts as a single attack. If a necromancy spell or effect does not inflict damage, the thanic savant adds his class level as a profane bonus to his saving throw against the spell or effect. If the spell or effect neither inflicts damage nor allows a saving throw, this ability has no effect.

*Unbind Necromancy (Su):* A 5th-level thanic savant learns to unweave necromancy spells or effects in order to liberate the magical energy therein. As a standard action, he makes a caster level check (DC 11 + opposing caster's level). If successful, the necromancy effect is unbound. This immediately dispels the effect (including effects that normally cannot be dispelled). The unleashed energy inflicts 1d6 points of negative energy damage in a 10-foot spread around the unbound effect.



		Code:
	

Table: The Thanic Savant
Level  BAB  Fort  Ref  Will  Special	                Spells
1      +0   +0    +0   +2    Necromancy specialization  --
2      +1   +0    +0   +3    Death's defense            +1 level arcane spellcasting class
3      +1   +1    +1   +3    Extended necromancy        +1 level arcane spellcasting class
4      +2   +1    +1   +4    Resist necromancy          +1 level arcane spellcasting class
5      +2   +1    +1   +4    Unbind necromancy          +1 level arcane spellcasting class

[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Return to the Tomb of Horrors Favorites*

Awhile ago, I converted a few RttToH monsters.

[sblock=Bone weird; CR 9]
CE Huge undead (extraplanar)
*Init* +7; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +16, Spot +16
*Languages* Bone weirds do not speak, but they understand Abyssal and Common.
-----
*AC* 21 (-2 size, +3 Dex, +10 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 18
*hp* 78 (12 HD); *DR* 5/bludgeoning and magic
*Immune* ability damage (Str, Dex, Con), ability drain, critical hits, death effects, disease, effects that require Fort saves (unless the effect works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, fatigue, massive damage, mind-affect effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +7, *Will* +9; magic immunity
-----
*Spd* 20 ft. (4 squares), climb 20 ft.
*Melee* slam +11 (1d8+10 plus bone subsumption)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +6; *Grp* +21
*Atk Options* Awesome Blow, bone subsumption, bony heap, Combat Reflexes (4 AoO/round), Improved Bullrush, Power Attack
*Special Actions* rejuvenation
-----
*Abilities* Str 25, Dex 17, Con --, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 14
*Skills* Climb +30, Hide +10, Listen +16, Spot +16, Swim +22
*Feats* Awesome Blow, Combat Reflexes, Improved Bullrush, Improved Initiative, Power Attack
*Environment* Any
*Organization* Solitary or group (2-5)
*Treasure* None
*Advancement* 13-24 HD (Huge); 25-36 HD (Gargantuan)
-----
*Bone Subsumption (Su):* The bite of a bone weird warps and destroys bone integrity. Anyone struck by a bone weird's bite must make a DC 18 Fortitude save or suffer an additional 4d4 points of damage as his bones twist, rearrange, and diminish. He also suffers 1d4 points of ability drain to Strength and Dexterity. Hit point loss and ability drain from bone subsumption are difficult to heal. Normal healing is of no avail. The various _cure wounds_ spells, _lesser restoration, restoration_, and _greater restoration_ are of no use. _Regeneration_ not only straightens and rebuilds damaged bones (restoring 1 point of drained ability per two caster levels), but also heals hit point damage caused by bone subsumption. More powerful magics, such as _limited wish_ or _miracle_, can undo bone subsumption.

*Bony Heap (Su):* A bone weird spends most of its time in stasis within its bony heap. When a bone weird becomes active (such as when attacking), its bony heap churns and grinds. A bone weird's bony heap can be no larger than 7000 cubic feet (although it can be smaller), and several bone weirds may share a single bony heap. Creatures caught in the bony heap (for example, after having been bull rushed into it by a bone weird) are immediately subjected to a grapple attack (as if attacked by the bone weird itself). The bony heap inflicts 2d6 points of piercing and crushing damage with a successful grapple check. If the victim wins the grapple check, he can move at one-half speed. If this movement is sufficient to escape the bony heap, the victim has freed himself. The bony heap's attack does not affect the bone weird's attacks in any way. No matter how many bone weirds share a bony heap, the heap is allowed only one grapple check per victim per round.

*Magic Immunity (Ex):* A bone weird is immune to any spell or spell-like ability that allows spell resistance unless that spell or spell-like specifically affects undead (such as _searing light_) or extraplanar creatures (such as _banishment_). Spells that fit these two categories affect bone weirds as normal.

*Rejuvenation (Su):* A bone weird reduced to 0 hit points is not destroyed. Instead, it collapses into hundreds of separate bones, and its essence retreats into the bony heap. The bone weird arises anew with full hit points after 1d4 hours. The only ways to permanently destroy a bone weird are with a sufficiently powerful turn undead check or to reduce it to 0 hit points via magic that specifically affects undead.

*Skills:* A bone weird gains a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks, and can take 10 on a Climb check even when rushed and threatened. A bone weird gains a +8 racial bonus on Hide checks when within its bony heap.[/sblock]
[sblock=Moilian heart; CR 1]
NE Diminutive undead (extraplanar)
*Init* -5; *Senses* sense life 20 ft.
-----
*AC* 11 (+4 size, -5 Dex, +2 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 11
*hp* 3 (19 HD)
*Immune* ability damage (Str, Dex, Con), ability drain, critical hits, death effects, disease, effects that require Fort saves (unless the effect works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, fatigue, massive damage, mind-affect effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning
*Weakness* helpless
*Fort* +1, *Ref* -4, *Will* +3
-----
*Spd* 0 ft.
*Space* 1 ft.; *Reach* 0 ft.
*Base Atk* +1; *Grp* --
*Atk Options* create spawn, frost, life drain
*Special Actions* stasis
-----
*Abilities* Str 1; Dex 0; Con --; Int --; Wis 10, Cha 14
*Environment* Extraplanar city of Moil
*Organization* Solitary
*Treasure* None
*Advancement* 4-9 HD (Diminutive)
-----
*Create Spawn (Su):* Any living creature killed by a Moilian heart's life drain rises again as zombie in 1d4 rounds. This zombie's first act is to rip open its chest cavity (inflicting no damage) and then place the nearest Moilian heart within the exposed space. A zombie created by a Moilian heart can detect Moilian hearts within 120 feet as a free action. 1d4 rounds after a Moilian heart is within such a zombie, the two creatures irrevocably merge into a Moilian zombie.

*Frost (Su):* Once per round as a standard action, a Moilian heart can unleash a powerful emanation of magical cold. This inflicts 1d6 points of cold damage and 1d6 points of divine power damage. A DC 13 Fortitude save halves both types of damage. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Life Drain (Su):* Each round on the Moilian heart's turn, all living creatures within a 20-foot-radius emanation are subject to life drain, suffering 1d6 points of damage with no saving throw. _Death ward_ or a similar effect blocks life drain. A Moilian heart gains temporary hit points equal to the total damage inflicted by life drain, but its hit points can never be greater than 12 points per hit die. Life drain is a free action.

*Helpless:* A Moilian heart cannot move. Melee attacks enjoy a +4 bonus against it (equivalent to attacking a prone target).

*Stasis (Su):* If deprived of a living creature to supply it with life force, a Moilian heart's beat slows and eventually ceases. It beats for as many days as it has hit points. The monster then enters a period of stasis. When a living creature comes within 20 feet of a Moilian heart, its life drain ability kicks in, and it once again begins to pulse with unholy life. There is no limit to how long a Moilian heart can remain in stasis.[/sblock]
[sblock=Moilian zombie template]
A Moilian zombie is a created by applying the zombie template with a few changes.

*Special Attacks:* A Moilian zombie retains none of the special attacks of the base creature. It gains the Frost and Life Drain abilities of a Moilian heart.

*Special Qualities:* A Moilian zombie loses most special qualities of the base creature. It retains any extraordinary special qualities that improve its melee or ranged attacks. It is not limited to single actions like a normal zombie. It has the Stasis special quality of a Moilian heart.

*Ability Scores:* A Moilian zombie’s Strength increases by +2, its Dexterity decreases by 2, and it has no Constitution score. Its Intelligence is 5, its Wisdom changes to 10, and its Charisma changes to 14.

*Skills:* A Moilian zombie retains the base creature's skills, adjusted for its new ability scores.

*Feats:* A Moilian zombie retains the base creature's feats. It gains Toughness and Improved Toughness as bonus feats (the latter even if the Moilian zombie doesn't meet the prerequisites).

*Challenge Rating:* A Moilian zombie's challenge rating depends on its HD.



		Code:
	

HD   CR
1    1
2    2
4+   As zombie plus 2

[/sblock]
[sblock=Negative fundamental swarm; CR 3]
NE Diminutive elemental (evil, extraplanar, swarm)
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., lifesight 100 ft., Listen +9, Spot +4
-----
*AC* 16 (+4 size, +2 Dex), touch 12, flat-footed 14
*hp* 9 (2 HD); *DR* 5/magic; *half damage* piercing and slashing weapons
*Immune* cold, critical hits, flanking, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning
*Weakness* helpless
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +2, *Will* +2
-----
*Spd* 5 ft. (1 square), fly 45 ft. (good)
*Melee* swarm (1d6 plus energy drain)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 0 ft.
*Base Atk* +1; *Grp* --
*Atk Options* distraction, energy drain
*Special Actions* stasis
-----
*Abilities* Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 14
*Skills* Listen +9, Spot +4
*Feats* Alertness
*Environment* Negative Energy Plane
*Organization* Solitary
*Treasure* None
*Advancement* --
-----
*Distraction (Ex):* Any living creature that begins its turn with a negative fundamental swarm in its space must succeed on a DC 13 Fortitude save or be nauseated for 1 round. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Energy Drain (Su):* Each living creature caught in a negative fundamental swarm gains one negative level. The DC is 13 for the Fortitude save to remove a negative level. The save DC is Charisma-based. For each such negative level bestowed, the swarm gains 5 temporary hit points (but no more than 5 temporary hit points in a single round).

*DR 5/Magic (Su):* If attacked with a slashing or piercing weapon, reduce that weapon's damage by 50% before applying DR.

*Lifesight (Su):* A negative fundamental swarm can detect living creatures within 100 feet. _Invisibility, darkness_, and most kinds of concealment are irrelevant, though the creature must have line of effect to a creature or object to discern that creature or object. The creature usually does not need to make Spot or Listen checks to notice creatures within range of its lifesight ability.[/sblock]
[sblock=The Vestige; CR 15]
NE Gargantuan undead (evil, extraplanar, gaseous)
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., lifesight 500 ft., Listen +0, Spot +0
*Languages* Although the Vestige continuously speaks with hundreds of voices in dozens of languages, it is actually incapable of communicating.
-----
*AC* 10 (-4 size, +1 deflection, +3 profane), touch 10, flat-footed 10
*hp* 130 (20 HD); *DR* 10/magic; *turn resistance* +10
*Immune* ability damage (Str, Dex, Con), ability drain, cold, critical hits, death effects, disease, effects that require Fort saves (unless the effect works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, fatigue, massive damage, mind-affect effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning
*Resist* electricity 10, fire 10
*Vulnerable* _protection from evil_
*SR* 30
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +7, *Will* +12
-----
*Spd* fly 10 ft. (good) (2 squares)
*Melee Touch* 12 misty tendrils +6 (2d6 acid plus 1d4 Int damage)
*Space* 20 ft.; *Reach* 20 ft.
*Base Atk* +10; *Grp* --
*Atk Options* disturbing murmur, mind drain
*Special Actions* rejuvenation
-----
*Abilities* Str --, Dex 12, Con --, Int --, Wis 11, Cha 12
*Environment* Extraplanar city of Moil
*Organization* Solitary
*Treasure* None
*Advancement* --
-----
*Disturbing Murmur (Su):* The Vestige murmurs, whispers, and moans with the voices of the damned citizens of Moil. This continuous noise is audible within a 100-foot-radius emanation, and not even deafness or a _silence_ spell can stop it since the sounds are telepathic as well as physical. All within the emanation must make a DC 25 Will save each round or become shaken. A shaken creature who fails a Will save against this power becomes frightened. A frightened creature who fails a save against this power becomes panicked. This is a fear-based, mind-affecting effect. The save DC is Charisma-based, and includes a +4 racial bonus.

*Lifesight (Su):* The Vestige can detect living creatures within 500 feet. _Invisibility, darkness_, and most kinds of concealment are irrelevant, though the creature must have line of effect to a creature or object to discern that creature or object. The creature usually does not need to make Spot or Listen checks to notice creatures within range of its lifesight ability.

*Mind Drain (Su):* Any living creature reduced to 0 Intelligence by the Vestige's touch must make a DC 25 Will save or be irrevocably slain as its mind is absorbed by the Vestige. The only way to restore a mind drained creature to life is to use _true resurrection_, a carefully worded _wish_ followed by _resurrection, or miracle. The save DC is Charisma-based, and includes a +4 racial bonus.

*Rejuvenation (Su):* The Vestige can never be truly destroyed. So long as the cursed city of Moil exists, the Vestige exists. If reduced to 0 hit points, the Vestige dissipates, but it reforms at full hit points after 24 hours.

*Vulnerability to Protection from Evil (Ex):* The Vestige's spell resistance cannot overcome a magic circle against evil or protection from evil spell in order to touch a warded creature. These two spells also block the Vestige's lifesight ability (although the Vestige may still see and hear the creature normally). Protection from evil and magic circle against evil also protect warded creatures from the Vestige's disturbing murmur.[/sblock]
[sblock=Winter-wight; CR 9]
CE Medium undead (cold, evil, extraplanar)
*Init* +5; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +7, Spot +7
*Language* Abyssal
-----
*AC* 20 (+1 Dex, +9 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 19
*hp* 104 (16 HD); *fast healing* 5
*Immune* ability damage (Str, Dex, Con), ability drain, cold, critical hits, death effects, disease, effects that require Fort saves (unless the effect works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, fatigue, massive damage, mind-affect effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, sleep, stunning
*Vulnerable* fire
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +6, *Will* +11
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee Touch* 2 claws +11 (2d4+2 plus blackfire/19-20)
*Space* 20 ft.; *Reach* 20 ft.
*Base Atk* +8; *Grp* +10
*Atk Options* blackfire, keen claws
*Special Actions* rejuvenation
-----
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 12, Con --, Int 9, Wis 13, Cha 16
*Skills* Hide +8, Listen +7, Move Silently +13, Spot +7
*Feats* Alertness, Blind-Fight, Eyes in the Back of Your Head, Improved Initiative, Power Critical (claws), Weapon Focus (claws)
*Environment* Extraplanar city of Moil
*Organization* Solitary
*Treasure* None
*Advancement* 17-32 HD (Medium); 33-48 HD (Large)
-----
*Blackfire (Su):* Any living creature struck by a winter-wight's claws must make a DC 21 Fortitude save or be immolated with blackfire. The creature burns with blackfire for 1d4+2 rounds. Each round, the creature suffers 2 points of Constitution damage. Anyone reduced to 0 Constitution by blackfire can only be restored to life by true resurrection, a carefully worded wish followed by resurrection, or miracle.

Worse still, a creature burning with blackfire spits off sparks of blackfire. Any living creature within 5 feet of another living creature burning with blackfire must make a DC 21 Reflex save each round it remains within range. If the creature fails its Reflex save, it too is immolated by blackfire. Blackfire is a negative energy effect. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Skills:* Winter-wights have a +8 racial bonus on Move Silently checks.[/sblock]
[sblock=Gaseous Subtype]
A creature with the gaseous subtype is comprised of insubstantial mists. It has DR 10/magic and is immune to critical hits and poison. It flies with perfect maneuverability at a speed of 10 feet. Its form is completely shapeable. It can flow through small cracks and holes, and it suffers no combat penalties for squeezing. A gaseous creature can be affected by winds, and it cannot enter water or other liquids. It does not have a Strength score and so cannot manipulate or carry objects.[/sblock]_


----------



## Mark Chance

*Three Chimeras*

[sblock=Chimeric advanced yrthak; CR 11]
LE Huge magical beast
*Init* +6; *Senses* blindsight 120 ft., darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +17, Spot +6
*Language* Draconic
-----
*AC* 24 (–2 size, +2 Dex, +14 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 22
*hp* 157 (15 HD)
*Vulnerability* sonic
*Fort* +14, *Ref* +11, *Will* +6
-----
*Spd* 20 ft. (4 squares), fly 60 ft. (average); Flyby Attack
*Melee* bite +20 (2d8+7) and bite +18 (2d6+3) and gore +18 (1d8+3) and 2 claws +18 (1d6+3), or
*Ranged Touch* sonic lance +15 ranged touch (6d6)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +15; *Grp* +30
*Atk Options* breath weapon, explosion, Snatch, sonic lance
-----
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 15, Con 21, Int 9, Wis 13, Cha 11
*Skills* Listen +15, Spot +4, Move Silently +11
*Feats* Alertness, Endurance, Improved Initiative, Flyby Attack, Multiattack, Snatch
-----
*Breath Weapon (Su):* Every 1d4 rounds. 20-ft. cone of cold. 3d8 points of cold damage. Reflex DC 22 half. The save is Constitution-based.

*Blindsight (Ex):* A yrthak can ascertain all foes within 120 feet.

*Explosion (Su):* A yrthak can fire its sonic lance at the ground, a large rock, a stone wall, or the like to create an explosion of shattered stone. This attack deals 2d6 points of piercing damage to all within 10 feet of the effect’s center. This counts as a use of the sonic lance attack and thus is usable only once every 2 rounds, and never on the round following a sonic lance attack.

*Sonic Lance (Su):* Once every 2 rounds, a yrthak can focus sonic energy in a ray up to 60 feet long. This is a ranged touch attack that deals 6d6 points of damage to a single target.[/sblock]
[sblock=Advanced chimera; CR 11]
CE Huge magical beast
*Init* +0; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +10, Spot +10
*Language* Draconic
-----
*AC* 21 (–2 size, +1 Dex, +12 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 20
*hp* 210 (20 HD)
*Fort* +17, *Ref* +13, *Will* +8
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares), fly 50 ft. (poor); Flyby Attack, Hover
*Melee* bite +26 (3d6+8) and bite +24 (2d6+4) and gore +24 (2d6+4) and 2 claws +24 (1d8+4)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +20; *Grp* +36
*Atk Options* breath weapon, Snatch
-----
*Abilities* Str 27, Dex 13, Con 21, Int 4, Wis 14, Cha 10
*Skills* Hide +9, Listen +10, Move Silently +3, Spot +10
*Feats* Alertness, Flyby Attack, Hover, Iron Will, Multiattack, Snatch, Stealthy
-----
*Breath Weapon (Su):* Every 1d4 rounds. 20-ft. cone of fire. 3d8 points of fire damage. Reflex DC 25 half. The save is Constitution-based.

*Skills:* In areas of scrubland or brush, this chimera gains a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks.[/sblock]
[sblock=Chimeric razor boar; CR 11]
LE Large magical beast
*Init* +5; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +10, Spot +10
*Language* Draconic
-----
*AC* 34 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +23 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 32
*hp* 157 (15 HD); *DR* 5/-; *fast healing* 10; Diehard
*SR* 21
*Fort* +14, *Ref* +11, *Will* +7
-----
*Spd* 50 ft. (10 squares), fly 50 ft. (poor)
*Melee* bite +24 (2d6+10) and tusk slash +22 (1d8+5) and gore +22 (1d8+5) and 2 hooves +22 (1d4+5)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +15; *Grp* +29
*Atk Options* Awesome Blow, breath weapon, Improved Bull Rush, Power Attack, trample 2d6+15, vorpal tusks
-----
*Abilities* Str 31, Dex 14, Con 21, Int 4, Wis 14, Cha 9
*Skills* Listen +10, Spot +10, Survival +8
*Feats* Alertness, Awesome Blow, Diehard, Endurance, Improved Bull Rush, Multiattack, Power Attack
-----
*Breath Weapon (Su):* Every 1d4 rounds. 40-ft. line of lightning. 3d8 points of electricity damage. Reflex DC 22 half. The save is Constitution-based.

*Trample (Ex):* Reflex DC 27 half. The save DC is Strength-based. 

*Vorpal Tusks (Ex):* On a successful critical hit against a creature of up to one size category larger than itself, the razor boars's tusk slash attack severs the opponents head (if it has one) from its body. Though some creatures, such as golems and undead other than vampires, are not affected by the loss of their heads, most creatures die when their heads are cut off.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*The Spectral Huntsman*

The concept of a wild huntsman has long been part of mythology and a staple of fantasy. Here's my EL 9 take on this idea. The very thought of a PC possessed by an evil, undead hyena ought to warm the heart of any GM worth his salt.

[sblock=The Spectral Huntsman; CR 6
Ghost gnoll ranger 4]
NE Medium undead (incorporeal)
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +17, Spot +17
*Languages* Gnoll
-----
*AC* 15 (+3 Dex, +2 deflection), touch 15, flat-footed 14; Dodge
*AC (versus ethereal)* 18 (+3 Dex, +1 natural, +4 armor), touch 13, flat-footed 15; Dodge
*hp* 39 (6 HD); *turn resistance* +4
*Immune* ability damage (Str, Dex, Con), ability drain, critical hits, death effects, disease, effects that require Fort saves (unless the effect works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, fatigue, massive damage, mind-affecting effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +7, *Will* +1
-----
*Spd* fly 30 ft. (perfect) (6 squares)
*Melee Touch* corrupting touch +8 (1d6)
*Melee Touch (versus ethereal)* corrupting touch +9 (1d6)
*Melee (versus ethereal)* battle axe +9 (1d8+6/x3)
*Ranged* _+1 ghost touch shortbow_ +9 (1d6+1/x3, range increment 60 ft.)
*Ranged (Point Blank Shot)* _+1 ghost touch shortbow_ +10 (1d6+2/x3, out to 30 ft.)
*Ranged (Rapid Shot)* _+1 ghost touch shortbow_ +7/+7 (1d6+1/x3, range increment 60 ft.)
*Ranged (Point Blank Shot & Rapid Shot)* _+1 ghost touch shortbow_ +8/+8 (1d6+2/x3, out to 30 ft.)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +5; *Grp* +9 (only versus ethereal)
*Atk Options* corrupting gaze (Fort 15), corrupting touch, favored enemy +2 (humans), manifestation
*Special Actions* rejuvenation, wild empathy +6
-----
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 16, Con --, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 14
*Skills* Bluff +4, Hide +15, Listen +17, Search +8, Sense Motive +4, Spot +17, Survival +4
*Feats* Dodge, Endurance (B)*, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot (B), Track (B) (*The Spectral Huntsman would never need this feat, but it is included for the sake of completeness.)
*Possessions* _+1 ghost touch shortbow_, battle axe, chain shirt, arrows (40)
-----
*Corrupting Gaze (Su):* The Spectral Huntsman can blast living beings with a glance, at a range of up to 30 feet. Creatures that meet the ghost’s gaze must succeed on a Fortitude save or take 2d10 points of damage and 1d4 points of Charisma damage.

*Corrupting Touch (Su):* If the Spectral Huntsman hits a living target with its incorporeal touch, the attack deals 1d6 points of damage. Against ethereal opponents, it adds its Strength modifier to attack and damage rolls. Against nonethereal opponents, it adds its Dexterity modifier to attack rolls only.

*Favored Enemy (Ex):* The Spectral Huntsman gains a +2 bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks when using these skills against humans. Likewise, he gets a +2 bonus on weapon damage rolls against humans.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ghost hyena; CR 3 (x3)]
NE Medium undead (incorporeal)
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +14, Spot +12
-----
*AC* 13 (+2 Dex, +1 deflection), touch 13, flat-footed 11
*AC (versus ethereal)* 14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12
*hp* 13 (2 HD); *turn resistance* +4
*Immune* ability damage (Str, Dex, Con), ability drain, critical hits, death effects, disease, effects that require Fort saves (unless the effect works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, fatigue, massive damage, mind-affecting effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +5, *Will* +1
-----
*Spd* fly 30 ft. (perfect) (6 squares)
*Melee Touch* corrupting touch +8 (1d6)
*Melee Touch (versus ethereal)* corrupting touch +9 (1d6)
*Melee (versus ethereal)* bite +3 (1d6+3 plus trip)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +1; *Grp* +3 (only versus ethereal)
*Atk Options* frightful moan (Will 11), malevolence (Will 15), manifestation, trip
*Special Actions* rejuvenation
-----
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 15, Con --, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 10
*Tricks* 
*Skills* Hide +11*, Listen +14, Search +8, Spot +12 (*Hyenas have a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks in areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth.)
*Feats* Alertness
-----
*Frightful Moan (Su):* A ghost hyena can emit a frightful moan as a standard action. All living creatures within a 30-foot spread must succeed on a Will save or become panicked for 2d4 rounds. This is a sonic necromantic mind-affecting fear effect. A creature that successfully saves against the moan cannot be affected by that ghost hyena's moan for 24 hours.

*Malevolence (Su):* Once per round while ethereal, a ghost hyena can merge its body with a creature on the Material Plane. This ability is similar to a _magic jar spell_ (caster level 10th), except that it does not require a receptacle. To use this ability, a ghost hyena must be manifested and it must try move into the target’s space; moving into the target’s space to use the malevolence ability does not provoke attacks of opportunity. The target can resist the attack with a successful Will save. A creature that successfully saves is immune to that ghost hyena's malevolence for 24 hours, and the ghost hyena cannot enter the target’s space. If the save fails, the ghost hyena vanishes into the target’s body.

*Trip (Ex):* A hyena that hits with its bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+2 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the hyena.[/sblock]
[sblock=Gnoll ghosts; CR 3 (x3)]
Various E Medium undead (incorporeal)
*Init* +0; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +10, Spot +10
*Languages* Gnoll
-----
*AC* 11 (+1 deflection), touch 11, flat-footed 11
*AC (versus ethereal)* 15 (+1 natural, +2 armor, +2 shield), touch 10, flat-footed 15
*hp* 13 (2 HD); *turn resistance* +4
*Immune* ability damage (Str, Dex, Con), ability drain, critical hits, death effects, disease, effects that require Fort saves (unless the effect works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, fatigue, massive damage, mind-affecting effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +0, *Will* +0
-----
*Spd* fly 30 ft. (perfect) (6 squares)
*Melee Touch* draining touch +1 (1d4 drain from any one ability)
*Melee Touch (versus ethereal)* drain touch +3 (1d4 drain from any one ability)
*Melee (versus ethereal)* battle axe +3 (1d8+2/x3), or
*Ranged (versus ethereal)* shortbow +1 (1d6/x3, range increment 60 ft.)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +1; *Grp* +3 (only versus ethereal)
*Atk Options* draining touch, horrific appearance (Fort 12), manifestation
*Special Actions* rejuvenation
-----
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 10, Con --, Int 8, Wis 11, Cha 12
*Skills* Hide +8, Listen +10, Search +7, Spot +10
*Feats* Power Attack
*Possessions* battle axe, leather armor, heavy steel shield, shortbow, arrows (40)
-----
*Draining Touch (Su):* A ghost that hits a living target with its incorporeal touch attack drains 1d4 points from any one ability score it selects. On each such successful attack, the ghost heals 5 points of damage to itself.

*Horrific Appearance (Su):* Any living creature within 60 feet that views a ghost must succeed on a Fortitude save or immediately take 1d4 points of Strength damage, 1d4 points of Dexterity damage, and 1d4 points of Constitution damage. A creature that successfully saves against this effect cannot be affected by the same ghost’s horrific appearance for 24 hours.[/sblock]
[sblock=Common Ghost Abilities]
*Manifestation (Su):* Every ghost has this ability. A ghost dwells on the Ethereal Plane and, as an ethereal creature, it cannot affect or be affected by anything in the material world. When a ghost manifests, it partly enters the Material Plane and becomes visible but incorporeal on the Material Plane. A manifested ghost can be harmed only by other incorporeal creatures, magic weapons, or spells, with a 50% chance to ignore any damage from a corporeal source. A manifested ghost can pass through solid objects at will, and its own attacks pass through armor. A manifested ghost always moves silently. A manifested ghost can strike with its touch attack or with a ghost touch weapon. A manifested ghost remains partially on the Ethereal Plane, where is it not incorporeal. A manifested ghost can be attacked by opponents on either the Material Plane or the Ethereal Plane. The ghost’s incorporeality helps protect it from foes on the Material Plane, but not from foes on the Ethereal Plane.

When a spellcasting ghost is not manifested and is on the Ethereal Plane, its spells cannot affect targets on the Material Plane, but they work normally against ethereal targets. When a spellcasting ghost manifests, its spells continue to affect ethereal targets and can affect targets on the Material Plane normally unless the spells rely on touch. A manifested ghost’s touch spells don’t work on non-ethereal targets.

A ghost has two home planes, the Material Plane and the Ethereal Plane. It is not considered extraplanar when on either of these planes.

*Rejuvenation (Su):* In most cases, it’s difficult to destroy a ghost through simple combat: The “destroyed” spirit will often restore itself in 2d4 days. Even the most powerful spells are usually only temporary solutions. A ghost that would otherwise be destroyed returns to its old haunts with a successful level check (1d20 + ghost’s HD) against DC 16. As a rule, the only way to get rid of a ghost for sure is to determine the reason for its existence and set right whatever prevents it from resting in peace. The exact means varies with each spirit and may require a good deal of research.[/sblock]
[sblock=Incorporeal Subtype]
An incorporeal creature has no physical body. It can be harmed only by other incorporeal creatures, magic weapons or creatures that strike as magic weapons, and spells, spell-like abilities, or supernatural abilities. It is immune to all nonmagical attack forms. Even when hit by spells or magic weapons, it has a 50% chance to ignore any damage from a corporeal source (except for positive energy, negative energy, force effects such as magic missile, or attacks made with ghost touch weapons). Although it is not a magical attack, holy water can affect incorporeal undead, but a hit with holy water has a 50% chance of not affecting an incorporeal creature.

An incorporeal creature can enter or pass through solid objects, but must remain adjacent to the object’s exterior, and so cannot pass entirely through an object whose space is larger than its own. It can sense the presence of creatures or objects within a square adjacent to its current location, but enemies have total concealment (50% miss chance) from an incorporeal creature that is inside an object. In order to see farther from the object it is in and attack normally, the incorporeal creature must emerge. An incorporeal creature inside an object has total cover, but when it attacks a creature outside the object it only has cover, so a creature outside with a readied action could strike at it as it attacks. An incorporeal creature cannot pass through a force effect. An incorporeal creature’s attacks pass through (ignore) natural armor, armor, and shields, although deflection bonuses and force effects (such as _mage armor_) work normally against it. Incorporeal creatures pass through and operate in water as easily as they do in air. Incorporeal creatures cannot fall or take falling damage. Incorporeal creatures cannot make trip or grapple attacks, nor can they be tripped or grappled. In fact, they cannot take any physical action that would move or manipulate an opponent or its equipment, nor are they subject to such actions. Incorporeal creatures have no weight and do not set off traps that are triggered by weight.

An incorporeal creature moves silently and cannot be heard with Listen checks if it doesn’t wish to be. It has no Strength score, so its Dexterity modifier applies to both its melee attacks and its ranged attacks. Non-visual senses, such as Scent and Blindsight, are either ineffective or only partly effective with regard to incorporeal creatures. Incorporeal creatures have an innate sense of direction and can move at full speed even when they cannot see.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Titanic Housecat of Legend*

As everyone familiar with _d20_ knows, a mere housecat is a potentially deadly threat to a 1st-level commoner. Living in a world where his beloved Fluffy could make him into a meal, the 1st-level commoner is a skittish creature. Imagine his horror when faced with the titanic housecat of legend. For extra fun, add a NE cloud giant fighter 4 with ranks in Ride plus mounted combat feats.

[sblock=Titanic housecat of legend; CR 15]
N Gargantuan outsider (native)
*Init* +9; *Senses* low-light vision, see in darkness, scent, Listen +10, Spot +10
-----
*AC* 34 (-4 size, +3 Dex, +25 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 31; Dodge, Mobility
*hp* 437 (25 HD); *DR* 10/magic
*Fort* +32, *Ref* +20, *Will* +19
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 2 claws +32 (3d6+18) and bite +30 (3d8+9)
*Melee (all-out Power Attack)* 2 claws +14 (3d6+36) and bite +12 (3d8+27)
*Space* 20 ft.; *Reach* 15 ft.
*Base Atk* +18; *Grp* +48
*Atk Options* Cleave, frightful presence, Power Attack, Spring Attack, trample 3d8+27
-----
*Abilities* Str 47, Dex 16, Con 36, Int 4, Wis 14, Cha 11
*Skills* Balance +15, Climb +22, Hide -1*, Jump +30, Listen +10, Move Silently +11, Spot +10 (*In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, apply a +4 Hide bonus.)
*Feats* Alertness, Cleave, Dodge, Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Multiattack, Power Attack, Spring Attack
-----
*Frightful Presence (Ex):* This special quality makes a creature’s very presence unsettling to foes. It takes effect automatically when the THoL hisses and spits. Opponents within range who witness the action may become frightened or shaken. The range is 30 feet, and the duration is 5d6 rounds. This ability affects only opponents with fewer than 25 Hit Dice or levels. An affected opponent can resist the effects with a successful DC 22 Will save. An opponent that succeeds on the saving throw is immune to the THoL's frightful presence for 24 hours. Frightful presence is a mind-affecting fear effect.

*See in Darkness (Su):* The THoL can see perfectly in darkness of any kind, even that created by a _deeper darkness_ spell.

*Trample (Ex):* As a full-round action, the THoL can move up to twice its speed and literally run over any opponents at least one size category smaller than itself. The THoL merely has to move over the opponents in its path; any creature whose space is completely covered by the trampling creature’s space is subject to the trample attack. If a target’s space is larger than 5 feet, it is only considered trampled if the THoL moves over all the squares it occupies. If the THoL moves over only some of a target’s space, the target can make an attack of opportunity against the THoL at a -4 penalty. If the THoL accidentally ends its movement in an illegal space, it returns to the last legal position it occupied, or the closest legal position, if there’s a legal position that’s closer. A trample attack deals 3d8+27 points of bludgeoning damage.

Trampled opponents can attempt attacks of opportunity, but these take a -4 penalty. If they do not make attacks of opportunity, trampled opponents can attempt DC 40 Reflex saves to take half damage. The THoL can only deal trampling damage to each target once per round, no matter how many times its movement takes it over a target creature.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Ash Bloodroot*

Here's what I think is one of my more bizarre ideas. Ash Bloodroot was once a treant druid, a defender of the woodlands and the creatures who live therein. As the end of his life approached, Ash's fear of death drove him to seek unlife as a lich. In the process, he turned his back on everything good and holy, becoming an ex-druid and blighter.

[sblock=Ash Bloodroot; CR 30
Lich treant ex-druid 11/blighter 9]
CE Huge undead
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Listen +34, Spot +34
*Languages* Abyssal, Common, Sylvan, Treant
-----
*AC* 36 (-2 size, +2 Dex, +8 armor, +5 deflection, +13 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 34
*hp* 175 (27 HD); *DR* 10/slashing or *DR* 15/bludgeoning and magic; *turn resistance* +4
*Immune* ability damage (Str, Dex, Con), ability drain, cold, critical hits, death effects, disease, effects that require Fort saves (unless the effect works on objects or is harmless), electricity, energy drain, fatigue, massive damage, mind-affect effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _polymorph_ (although it can use _polymorph_ effects on itself), _sleep_, stunning
*Resist* fire 20
*Vulnerability* fire
*Fort* +19, *Ref* +11, *Will* +27; -2 against water effects
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* slam +31 (2d6+14 plus 1d8+5 [Will 26 half] plus paralysis) and slam +31 (2d6+9)
*Melee (all out Power Attack)* slam +12 (2d6+33 plus 1d8+5 [Will 26 half] plus paralysis) and slam +12 (2d6+33)
*Melee Touch* various spells +26
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 15 ft.
*Base Atk* +19; *Grp* +36
*Atk Options* contagious touch 3/day, blightfire, double damage against objects, fear aura (Will 26), paralyzing touch (Fort 26), trample 2d6+13 (Ref 22 half), undead wildshape (3/day, Huge)
*Blighter Spells Prepared (CL 20th):*
8th - _inflict critical wounds_ (Quickened) (4d8+20, Will 25 half), _shambler_
7th - _control weather, dispel magic_ (Quickened), _repel metal or stone_
6th - _flame strike_ (Empowered) (15d6, Ref 25 half), _greater dispel magic_ (x2), _harm_ (150 points, Will 27 half)
5th - _antilife shell, create undead, vampiric touch_ (Empowered) (x2) (10d6), _wall of fire_ (Extended)
4th - _blight, inflict critical wounds_ (x2) (4d8+20, Will 25 half), _rusting grasp_ (x2), _transmute rock to mud_
3rd - _desecrate, inflict serious wounds_ (x2) (3d8+15, Will 24 half), _poison_ (Fort 24), _protection from elements, stinking cloud_ (Fort 24)
2nd - _chill metal_ (Will 23), _darkness, death knell_ (Will 23), _inflict moderate wounds_ (x2) (2d8+10, Will 23 half), _warp wood_ (Will 23)
1st - _bane_ (Will 22), _doom_ (Will 19), _inflict light wounds_ (x2) (1d8+5, Will 22 half), _hide from animals, ray of enfeeblement_ (x2)
0 - _detect magic, flare_ (x2) (Fort 21), _ghost sound_ (Will 21 interact), _read magic, touch of fatigue_ (Fort 21)
*Spell-Like Abilities:*
At will - _animate trees_
1/day - _animate dead animals_ (CL 9th), _deforestation_ 180 ft. radius (Fort 27), _speak with dead animals_ (CL 20th), _unbond_ (Will 30) (CL 9th)
-----
*Abilities* Str 28, Dex 15, Con --, Int 15, Wis 32 (26), Cha 16
*Note* Dex includes +5 inherent bonus from _manual of quickness in action_.
*Skills* Concentration +12 (+16 to cast defensively), Diplomacy +5, Hide +2*, Intimidate +8, Knowledge (nature) +14, Listen +34, Move Silently +10, Search +10, Sense Motive +28, Spot +34, Survival +31 (+33 aboveground), Swim +18 (*Add +8 racial bonus on Hide checks made in forested areas.)
*Feats* Combat Casting, Craft Wondrous Item, Empower Spell, Extend Spell, Improved Sunder, Iron Will, Natural Spell, Power Attack, Quicken Spell, Track
*Possessions* _amulet of mighty fists +5, bracers of armor +8, brazier of commanding fire elementals, luck blade_ (3 _wishes_), _pearl of power_ (7th-level spell), _periapt of wisdom +6, ring of fire elemental command_, _ring of protection +5, staff of passage_ (25 charges), plus another 900,000 gp of equipment best suited to how you want to use Ash.
-----
*Animate Trees (Sp):* A treant can animate trees within 180 feet at will, controlling up to two trees at a time. It takes 1 full round for a normal tree to uproot itself. Thereafter it moves at a speed of 10 feet and fights as a treant in all respects. Animated trees lose their ability to move if the treant that animated them is incapacitated or moves out of range. The ability is otherwise similar to _liveoak spell_ (caster level 12th). Animated trees have the same vulnerability to fire that a treant has.

*Blightfire (Su):* 5d6 points of fire damage within 10 ft. Ref 30 half.

*Contagious Touch (Su):* As _contagion_ spell. Fort 24.

*Damage Reduction (Su):* Its natural weapons are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

*Double Damage against Objects (Ex):* A treant or animated tree that makes a full attack against an object or structure deals double damage.

*Fear Aura (Su):* Liches are shrouded in a dreadful aura of death and evil. Creatures of less than 5 HD in a 60-foot radius that look at the lich must succeed on a DC 26 Will save or be affected as though by a _fear_ spell from a 20th-level sorcerer. A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by the same lich’s aura for 24 hours.

*Paralyzing Touch (Su):* Any living creature a lich hits with its touch attack must succeed on a DC 26 Fortitude save or be permanently paralyzed. _Remove paralysis_ or any spell that can remove a curse can free the victim (see the _bestow curse_ spell description). The effect cannot be dispelled. Anyone paralyzed by a lich seems dead, though a DC 20 Spot check or a DC 15 Heal check reveals that the victim is still alive.

*Touch Attack (Su):* A lich without natural weapons has a touch attack that uses negative energy to deal 1d8+5 points of damage to living creatures; a DC 26 Will save halves the damage. A lich with natural weapons can use its touch attack or its natural weaponry, as it prefers. If it chooses the latter, it deals 1d8+5 points of extra damage on one natural weapon attack.

*Trample (Ex):* Reflex DC 22 half, 2d6+13 damage. The save DC is Strength-based.

*Unbond (Sp):* If within 40 ft. of master and the target creature, this ability temporarily separates a bonded animal or magical beast (such as an animal companion or familiar) from its master. Duration is 9 minutes.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Cade Greenbough*

Ghosts are cool. Here's a ghost with some old-fashioned melee potential even against non-ethereal targets. Cade would make a good spy and agent for an evil boss. Being LN, he could potentially be a noble but tortured spirit, cursed to unlife in the service of his evil boss because of some failure as a kensai while alive.

[sblock=Cade Greenbough; CR 13
Ghost halfling monk 7/kensai 4]
LN Small undead (incorporeal)
*Init* +7; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +14, Spot +12
*Languages* Common, Halfling
-----
*AC* 21 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +2 Wis, +2 monk, +3 deflection); Combat Expertise
*AC (versus ethereal)* 20 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +2 Wis, +2 monk, +2 armor); Combat Expertise
*hp* 71 (11 HD); *turn resistance* +4
*Immune* ability damage (Str, Dex, Con), ability drain, critical hits, death effects, disease, effects that require Fort saves (unless the effect works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, fatigue, massive damage, mind-affect effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +10, *Will* +12; evasion
-----
*Spd* fly 30 ft. (perfect) (6 squares)
*Melee* _+2 ghost touch frost unarmed strike_ +13 (1d10+4 plus 1d6 cold)
*Melee (flurry of blows)* _+2 ghost touch frost unarmed strike_ +12/+12 (1d10+4 plus 1d6 cold)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +8; *Grp* +4 (versus ethereal only)
*Atk Options* corrupting gaze (Fort 19), frightful moan (Will 19), Improved Trip, _ki_ strike (magic), malevolence (Will 19), power surge, signature weapon (unarmed strike), Stunning Fist 9/day (Fort 17)
*Special Actions* Deflect Arrows, manifestation, rejuvenation, wholeness of body
-----
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con --, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 18 (16)
*SQ* ki projection (skill bonuses included)
*Skills* Bluff +6, Concentration +10, Diplomacy +15, Gather Information +8, Hide +11, Intimidate +11, Knowledge (arcana) +5, Knowledge (local) +5, Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +5, Listen +14, Ride +8, Search +8, Sense Motive +16, Spot +12
*Feats* Combat Expertise, Deflect Arrows (B), Improved Initiative, Improved Trip (B), Improved Unarmed Strike (B), Stunning Fist (B), Weapon Focus (unarmed strike)
*Possessions* _bracers of armor +2, cloak of charisma +2, monk's belt_
-----
*Corrupting Gaze (Su):* A ghost can blast living beings with a glance, at a range of up to 30 feet. Creatures that meet the ghost’s gaze must succeed on a DC 19 Fortitude save or take 2d10 points of damage and 1d4 points of Charisma damage.

*Frightful Moan (Su):* A ghost can emit a frightful moan as a standard action. All living creatures within a 30-foot spread must succeed on a DC 19 Will save or become panicked for 2d4 rounds. This is a sonic necromantic mind-affecting fear effect. A creature that successfully saves against the moan cannot be affected by the same ghost’s moan for 24 hours.

*Malevolence (Su):* Once per round, an ethereal ghost can merge its body with a creature on the Material Plane. This ability is similar to a _magic jar_ spell (caster level 11th), except that it does not require a receptacle. To use this ability, the ghost must be manifested and it must try move into the target’s space; moving into the target’s space to use the malevolence ability does not provoke attacks of opportunity. The target can resist the attack with a successful DC 19 Will save. A creature that successfully saves is immune to that same ghost’s malevolence for 24 hours, and the ghost cannot enter the target’s space. If the save fails, the ghost vanishes into the target’s body.

*Manifestation (Su):* Every ghost has this ability. A ghost dwells on the Ethereal Plane and, as an ethereal creature, it cannot affect or be affected by anything in the material world. When a ghost manifests, it partly enters the Material Plane and becomes visible but incorporeal on the Material Plane. A manifested ghost can be harmed only by other incorporeal creatures, magic weapons, or spells, with a 50% chance to ignore any damage from a corporeal source. A manifested ghost can pass through solid objects at will, and its own attacks pass through armor. A manifested ghost always moves silently. A manifested ghost can strike with its touch attack or with a ghost touch weapon (see Ghostly Equipment, below). A manifested ghost remains partially on the Ethereal Plane, where is it not incorporeal. A manifested ghost can be attacked by opponents on either the Material Plane or the Ethereal Plane. The ghost’s incorporeality helps protect it from foes on the Material Plane, but not from foes on the Ethereal Plane.

When a spellcasting ghost is not manifested and is on the Ethereal Plane, its spells cannot affect targets on the Material Plane, but they work normally against ethereal targets. When a spellcasting ghost manifests, its spells continue to affect ethereal targets and can affect targets on the Material Plane normally unless the spells rely on touch. A manifested ghost’s touch spells don’t work on nonethereal targets.

A ghost has two home planes, the Material Plane and the Ethereal Plane. It is not considered extraplanar when on either of these planes.

*Power Surge (Ex)*: DC 15 Concentration check as move action. Grants +8 Str bonus for two rounds. Each additional daily use increase DC by +5.

*Rejuvenation (Su):* In most cases, it’s difficult to destroy a ghost through simple combat: The "destroyed" spirit will often restore itself in 2d4 days. Even the most powerful spells are usually only temporary solutions. A ghost that would otherwise be destroyed returns to its old haunts with a successful level check (1d20 + 11) against DC 16. As a rule, the only way to get rid of a ghost for sure is to determine the reason for its existence and set right whatever prevents it from resting in peace. The exact means varies with each spirit and may require a good deal of research.

*Signature Weapon (Su):* Cade can apply a +4 weapon bonus to his unarmed strike. Normally this means he fights with a _+2 ghost touch frost unarmed strike_. Given time and necessity, he could change this. For example, he could drop the _frost_ enhancement in favor of a specific _bane_. Opting for _+1 ghost touch unholy unarmed strike_ would also be a good tactic.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Half-Fiendish Phantom Fungus*

Plant monsters are underused in D&D. One of these days I'm going to do a campaign arc about monstrous plants trying to uproot fleshly civilization, perhaps by sapping away its agricultural base.

[sblock=Half-fiendish phantom fungus; CR 4]
LE Medium outsider (native)
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Listen +7, Spot +7
*Languages* Infernal
-----
*AC* 17 (+2 Dex, +5 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 15
*hp* 17 (2 HD); *DR* 5/magic
*Immune* critical hits, mind-affecting effects, paralysis, poison, _polymorph, sleep_, stunning
*SR* 12
*Resist* acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, fire 10
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +2, *Will* +0
-----
*Spd* 20 ft. (4 squares), fly 20 ft. (average)
*Melee* 2 claws +5 (1d4+4) and bite +0 (1d6+2)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +1; *Grp* +5
*Atk Options* smite good 1/day
*Special Actions* _greater invisibility_
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 2nd)*
3/day - _darkness_
-----
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 18, Int 6, Wis 11, Cha 11
*Skills* Balance +4, Escape Artist +4, Listen +7, Move Silently +12, Open Lock +4, Search +0, Spot +7
*Feats* Alertness
-----
*Greater Invisibility (Su):* This ability is constant, allowing a phantom fungus to remain invisible even when attacking. It works like _greater invisibility_ (caster level 12th) and lasts as long as the phantom fungus is alive. This ability is not subject to the _invisibility purge_ spell. A phantom fungus becomes visible 1 minute after it is killed.

*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day the creature can make a normal melee attack to deal 2 points of extra damage equal against a good foe.

*Skills:* A phantom fungus has a +5 racial bonus on Move Silently checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Various Plant Monsters*

Continuing with the plant monsters....

[sblock=Shambling mound barbarian 4; CR 10]
CN Large plant
*Init* -1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Listen +10, Spot +1
*Language* Sylvan
-----
*AC* 21 (–1 size, -1 Dex, +2 armor, +11 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 21; trap sense +1, uncanny dodge
*AC (when raging)* 19 (–1 size, -1 Dex, +2 armor, +11 natural, -2 rage), touch 6, flat-footed 19; trap sense +1, uncanny dodge
*hp* 122 (12 HD)
*hp (when raging)* 146
*Immune* critical hits, electricity, mind-affecting effects, paralysis, poison, _polymorph, sleep_, stunning
*Resist* fire 10
*Fort* +15, *Ref* +2, *Will* +6; trap sense +1
*Fort (when raging)* +17, *Will (when raging)* +8
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares), swim 20 ft.
*Melee* 2 slams +17 (2d6+7)
*Melee (when raging)* 2 slams +19 (2d6+9)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +10; *Grp* +21
*Atk Options* constrict 2d6+10 (or 2d6+13 when raging), Improved Bullrush, improved grab, Power Attack, rage 2/day (10 rounds)
*Combat Gear* _potion of magic fang +3_
-----
*Abilities* Str 25, Dex 9, Con 20, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 8
*Abilities (when raging)* Str 29, Con 24
*Skills* Hide +6*, Jump +13, Listen +10, Move Silently +6, Survival +7 (*Add +8 racial bonus on Hide checks when in a swampy or forested area.)
*Skills (when raging)* Jump +15
*Feats* Improved Bullrush, Iron Will, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (slam), Track
*Possessions* _bracers of armor +2_
-----
*Constrict (Ex):* A shambler deals constriction damage with a successful grapple check.

*Immunity to Electricity (Ex):* Shamblers take no damage from electricity. Instead, any electricity attack used against a shambler temporarily grants it 1d4 points of Constitution. The shambler loses these points at the rate of 1 per hour.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a shambler must hit with both slam attacks. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can constrict.[/sblock]

The _ELH_ paragon template is just so over-the-top that it can no longer be ignored in this thread.

[sblock=Advanced paragon assassin vine; CR 26]
N Colossal plant
*Init* +7; *Senses* blindsight 30 ft., low-light vision, Listen +10, Spot +1
-----
*AC* 51 (-8 size, +7 Dex, +12 insight, +12 luck, +18 natural), touch 33, flat-footed 44
*hp* 1,404 (36 HD); *DR* 10/epic; *fast healing* 20
*Immune* critical hits, electricity, mind-affecting effects, paralysis, poison, _polymorph, sleep_, stunning
*Resist* cold 10, fire 10
*SR* 51
*Fort* +49, *Ref* +31, *Will* +33
-----
*Spd* 15 ft. (3 squares)
*Melee* slam +52 melee (3d6+57)
*Space* 30 ft.; *Reach* 30 ft. (60 ft. with vine)
*Base Atk* +27; *Grp* +68
*Atk Options* constrict 3d6+57, _entangle_, improved grab
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 15th):*
3/day - _greater dispel magic, haste, see invisibility_
-----
*Abilities* Str 61, Dex 25, Con 48, Int --, Wis 29, Cha 25
*SQ* camouflage
-----
*Camouflage (Ex):* Since an assassin vine looks like a normal plant when at rest, it takes a DC 20 Spot check to notice it before it attacks. Anyone with ranks in Survival or Knowledge (nature) can use one of those skills instead of Spot to notice the plant. Dwarves can use stonecunning to notice the subterranean version.

*Constrict (Ex):* An assassin vine deals 3d6+57 points of damage with a successful grapple check.

*Damage Reduction:* A paragon creature’s natural weapons are treated as epic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

*Entangle (Su):* An assassin vine can animate plants within 30 ft. of itself as a free action (Ref DC 41 partial). The effect lasts until the vine dies or decides to end it (also a free action). The save DC is Wisdom-based. The ability is otherwise similar to an _entangle_ spell (caster level 4th).

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, an assassin vine must hit with its slam attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can constrict.[/sblock]

Here's what happens when you stick the pseudonatural template on a low CR monster. There's no way this beastie is actually CR 19. I'd put its real CR at no higher than half that amount.

[sblock=Pseudonatural violet fungus; CR 19 (not really)]
N Medium outsider (extraplanar)
*Init* +4; *Senses* low-light vision, Listen +9, Spot +9
-----
*AC* 49 (+4 Dex, +35 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 45
*hp* 32 (2 HD); *DR* 5/epic
*Immune* critical hits, mind-affecting effects, paralysis, poison, _polymorph, sleep_, stunning
*Resist* acid 15, electricity 15
*SR* 10
*Fort* +11, *Ref* +4, *Will* +5
-----
*Spd* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* 4 tentacles +29 melee (1d6+13 plus poison)
*Melee (in pseudonatural form)* 5 tentacle rakes +29 melee (2d8+13 plus poison)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +1; *Grp* +29
*Atk Options* constant insight, improved grab, poison (Fort 19), rotting constriction
*Special Actions* alternate form
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 20th):*
At will - _blur, dimension door, shield, unhallow_
-----
*Abilities* Str 36, Dex 18, Con 26, Int 3, Wis 21, Cha 9
*Skills* Hide +5, Listen +9, Spot +9
*Feats* Alertness
-----
*Alternate Form (Su):* At will, a pseudonatural creature can take the form of a grotesque, tentacled mass (or another appropriately gruesome form), but all its abilities remain unchanged despite the alien appearance. Changing shape is a standard action. Other creatures receive a -1 morale penalty on their attack rolls against pseudonatural creatures in this alternate form.

*Constant Insight (Su):* The creature makes all its attacks with a +15 insight bonus. The creature is not affected by the miss chance that applies to attacks against a concealed target.

*Damage Reduction:* A pseudonatural creature’s natural weapons are treated as epic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* If the creature hits an opponent smaller than it with a tentacle, it deals normal damage and attempts to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity.

*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 19, initial and secondary damage 1d4 Strength and 1d4 Constitution. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Rotting Constriction (Ex):* Once the creature has hold of an opponent, each successful grapple check it makes during subsequent rounds permanently drains 2d4 points of Constitution. At the same time, the creature regains 10 lost hit points.[/sblock]

What if shriekers were intelligent?

[sblock=Shrieker nomad 5; CR 3]
N Medium plant
*Init* -5; *Senses* low-light vision, Listen +6, Spot +5
*Language* Undercommon
-----
*AC* 8 (-5 Dex, +3 natural), touch 5, flat-footed 8
*hp* 41 (7 HD)
*Immune* critical hits, mind-affecting effects, paralysis, poison, _polymorph, sleep_, stunning
*Fort* +6, *Ref* --, *Will* +6
-----
*Spd* 0 ft.
*Ranged Touch* _crystal shard_ +3 (1d6, plus 1d6 per pp expended, up to +5d6)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 0 ft.
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* -2
*Special Actions* shriek
*Combat Gear* three _psionic tattoos_ (_telekinetic thrust_, ML 5th)
*Psionic Powers Known (32 pp/day, ML 5th):*
3rd - _telekinetic thrust_ (Will 16)
2nd - _dimension swap, energy push_ (Fort or Ref half 15), _psionic levitate_
1st - _crystal shard, missive_
*Discipline* psychoportation
-----
*Abilities* Str --, Dex --, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 13
*Skills* Autohypnosis +6, Concentration +9 (+13 manifesting defensively), Diplomacy +4, Knowledge (psionics) +10, Listen +6, Psicraft +12, Spot +5
*Feats* Combat Manifestation (B), Expanded Knowledge (B), Psicrystal Affinity, Psionic Body, Scribe Tattoo
-----
*Shriek (Ex):* Movement or a light source within 10 feet of a shrieker causes the fungus to emit a piercing sound that lasts for 1d3 rounds if the shrieker desires. The sound attracts nearby creatures that are disposed to investigate it. Some creatures that live near shriekers come to learn that the fungus’s noise means there is food nearby.[/sblock]
[sblock=Psicrystal]
N Diminutive construct
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Listen +6, Spot +6
*Language* Undercommon
-----
*AC* 18 (+4 size, +2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 16, flat-footed 16
*hp* 20 (7 HD); *hardness* 8
*Immune* ability damage, ability drain, any effect that requires a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects, or is
harmless), critical hits, disease, death effects, energy drain, exhaustion, fatigue, mind-affecting effects, necromancy effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +3, *Will* +4; improved evasion
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares), climb 20 ft.
*Melee Touch* touch +0
*Space* 1 ft.; *Reach* 0 ft.
*Base Atk* +0; *Grp* -17
*Attack Options* deliver touch powers
*Special Actions* personality, self-propulsion, share powers, sighted, telepathic link, telepathic speech
-----
*Abilities* Str 1, Dex 15, Con --, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Skills* Autohypnosis +4, Climb +14, Concentration +7, Hide +14, Knowledge (psionics) +6, Listen +6, Move Silently +6, Psicraft +6, Search +3, Spot +6
*Feats* Alertness
-----
*Personality (Ex):* Friendly, +3 bonus on Diplomacy checks.[/sblock]

And one last plant monster to grow on.

[sblock=Fiendish tendriculos; CR 8]
NE Huge plant (extraplanar)
*Init* -1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Listen +1, Spot +1
-----
*AC* 16 (-2 size, -1 Dex, +9 natural), touch 7, flat-footed 16
*hp* 94 (9 HD); *DR* 5/magic; *regeneration* 10
*Immune* critical hits, mind-affecting effects, paralysis, poison, _polymorph, sleep_, stunning
*Resist* cold 10, fire 10
*SR* 14
*Fort* +12, *Ref* +2, *Will* +4
-----
*Spd* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* bite +13 (2d8+9) and 2 tendrils +8 (1d6+4)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 15 ft.
*Base Atk* +6; *Grp* +23
*Special Actions* improved grab, paralysis, swallow whole
-----
*Abilities* Str 28, Dex 9, Con 22, Int 3, Wis 8, Cha 3
*Skills* Hide +9, Listen +1, Move Silently +1, Spot +1
*Feats* Alertness, Iron Will, Power Attack, Stealthy
-----
*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a tendriculos must hit a creature at least one size smaller than itself with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can try to swallow the opponent in the following round. A tendriculos can also use its improved grab ability on a tendril attack. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold, picks up the opponent, and transfers it to the mouth as a free action, automatically dealing bite damage.

*Regeneration (Ex):* Bludgeoning weapons and acid deal normal damage to a tendriculos. A tendriculos that loses part of its body mass can regrow it in 1d6 minutes. Holding the severed portion against the mass enables it to reattach instantly.

*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day the creature can make a normal melee attack to deal 9 points of extra damage equal against a good foe.

*Swallow Whole/Paralysis (Ex):* A tendriculos can try to swallow a grabbed opponent by making a successful grapple check. Once inside the plant’s mass, the opponent must succeed on a DC 20 Fortitude save or be paralyzed for 3d6 rounds by the tendriculos’s digestive juices, taking 2d6 points of acid damage per round. A new save is required each round inside the plant. The save DC is Constitution-based.

A swallowed creature that avoids paralysis can climb out of the mass with a successful grapple check. This returns it to the plant’s maw, where another successful grapple check is needed to get free. A swallowed creature can also cut its way out by using a light slashing or piercing weapon to deal 25 points of damage to the tendriculos’s interior (AC 14). Once the creature exits, the plant’s regenerative capacity closes the hole; another swallowed opponent must cut its own way out. A Huge tendriculos’s interior can hold 2 Large, 8 Medium, 32 Small, 128 Tiny, or 512 Diminutive or smaller opponents.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Sir Gonoszság*

Introduce Sir Gonoszság early in your campaign while he's still mortal. The PCs fight against his tyranny. Sir Gonoszság dies and is buried in disgrace. PCs go off and do other things. A couple of levels later, they hear about increasingly common undead encounters in Sir Gonoszság's former territory. PCs investigate, discover the undead are flocking to an evil banner and that Sir Gonoszság's grave is empty.

[sblock=Sir Gonoszság; CR 8
Death knight human aristocrat 6]
Medium undead
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +4, Spot +4
*Language* Common
-----
*AC* 27 (+1 Dex, +5 natural, +9 armor, +2 shield), touch 11, flat-footed 26
*hp* 39 (6 HD); *DR* 15/magic; turn immunity
*Immune* ability damage (Str, Dex, Con), ability drain, cold, critical hits, death effects, disease, effects that require Fort saves (unless the effect works on objects or is harmless), electricity, energy drain, fatigue, massive damage, mind-affect effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _polymorph, sleep_, stunning
*SR* 20
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +3, *Will* +6
-----
*Spd* 20 ft. (4 squares) (30 ft. unarmored); Ride-By Attack
*Melee* _+1 battleaxe_ +9 (1d8+5/x3)
*Melee* masterwork lance +9 (1d8+4/x3)
*Melee (with charge)* _+1 battleaxe_ +11 (2d8+10/x3); Spirited Charge
*Melee (with charge)* masterwork lance +11 (3d8+12/x3); Spirited Charge
*Melee Touch* touch +8 (1d8+1 plus 1 Con, Will 14 for half and no Con)
*Ranged* masterwork composite longbow (Str +4) +6 (1d8+4/x3, 110 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft. (10 ft. with lance)
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +8
*Atk Options* abyssal blast (Ref 14 half), fear aura, Mounted Archery, Mounted Combat
-----
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con --, Int 9, Wis 13, Cha 12
*Skills* Bluff +7, Diplomacy +8, Handle Animal +7, Intimidate +3, Knowledge (nobility & royalty) +5, Listen +4, Ride +9, Sense Motive +4, Spot +4 (Apply -6 armor check penalty where applicable.)
*Feats* Mounted Archery, Mounted Combat (B), Ride-By Attack, Spirited Charge
*Possessions* _+1 full plate, +1 battleaxe_, heavy steel shield, masterwork composite longbow (Str +4), masterwork lance
-----
*Abyssal Blast (Su):* 20-ft.-radius spread within 640 ft. 6d6 of damage. One-half damage is fire. The other half is divine power. Ref DC 14 half.

*Fear Aura (Su):* Affects creatures less than 5 HD within 15 ft. Will DC 14 negates. Effect equal to _fear_ cast by 6th-level sorcerer.

*Turn Immunity (Ex):* Cannot be turned, but _holy word_ banishes the death knight as if it were an evil outsider.

*Followers:* Put Sir Gonoszság on a fiendish light warhorse. Give him a personal guard of three wights. Populate the area around his lair with unaffiliated ghouls, ghasts, Medium skeletons, and Medium zombies. Don't forget to throw in some mortal allies who're glad that their master has returned from the grave.[/sblock]


----------



## Quartz

Keep them coming!


----------



## Mark Chance

*The Crocold*



			
				Quartz said:
			
		

> Keep them coming!



As you wish!

The tauric template is kind of fun. I'll slowly put together tauric versions of bugbears, duergar, drow, gnolls, goblins, lizardfolk, locathah, and orcs, combining each of these humanoid types with an animal or vermin of my choice.


[sblock=Crocold; CR 3
Tauric kobold-crocodile warrior 1]
Usually LE Medium monstrous humanoid (reptilian)
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Listen +3, Spot +3
*Language* Draconic
-----
*AC* 16 (+1 Dex, +4 natural, +1 armor), touch 11, flat-footed 15
*hp* 37 (5 HD)
*Weakness* light sensitivity
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +4, *Will* +0
-----
*Spd* 20 ft. (4 squares), swim 30 ft.
*Melee* spear +9 (1d8+6/x3), or
*Melee* tail slap +9 (1d12+6), or
*Ranged* light crossbow +6 (1d8/19-20, 80 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +5; *Grp* +9
*Special Actions* hold breath
-----
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 12, Con 17, Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 8
*Skills* Craft (trapmaking) +6, Hide +6*, Listen +3, Move Silently +2, Profession (miner) +2, Search +3, Spot +3, Swim +12 (*Add +4 racial bonus on Hide checks in the water. Further, a crocold can lie in the water with only its eyes and nostrils showing, gaining a +10 cover bonus on Hide checks.)
*Feats* Alertness, Skill Focus (Hide)
*Possessions* leather armor, spear, light crossbow, quiver with 10 bolts
*Environment* warm marshes
*Organization* solitary or colony (6–11)
*Treasure* standard
*Advancement* by character class; *Favored Class* sorcerer
-----
*Hold Breath (Ex):* A crocold can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to 4 x its Constitution score before it risks drowning.

*Light Sensitivity (Ex):* Crocolds are dazzled in bright sunlight or within the radius of a _daylight_ spell.

*Skills:* Crocolds have a +2 racial bonus on Craft (trapmaking), Profession (miner), and Search checks. A crocold has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Lots of Tauric Creatures*

I'll add different tauric creatures to this post as I get the time. I've tweaked things here and there.

[sblock=Waspbear; CR 4
Tauric bugbear-giant wasp warrior 1]
Usually CE Large monstrous humanoid
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., scent, Listen +5, Spot +13
*Language* Common, Draconic
-----
*AC* 17 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +4 natural, +2 armor, +1 shield), touch 10, flat-footed 16
*hp* 58 (9 HD)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +4, *Will* +3
-----
*Spd* 30 ft. (6 squares), fly 60 ft. (good)
*Melee* Large morningstar +13/+8 (2d6+4) and sting +7 (1d3+2 plus poison/19-20)
*Ranged* Large javelin +9 (1d8+4, range increment 30 ft.)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft. (5 ft. with stinger)
*Base Atk* +9; *Grp* +17
*Attack Options* poison (Fort 16)
-----
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 9
*Skills* Climb +6, Hide +4, Listen +5, Move Silently +11, Spot +13, Survival +2 (+6 to orient itself)
*Feats* Alertness, Improved Critical (sting), Iron Will, Weapon Focus (morningstar)
*Possessions* Large morningstar, Large javelin, leather armor, light wooden shield
*Environment* temperate forests
*Organization* solitary, swarm (2–5), or nest (11–20)
*Treasure* standard
*Advancement* by character class; *Favored Class* rogue
-----
*Poison (Ex):* Poisonous sting, Fortitude save DC 16 negates, inflicts 1d6 Dex initial and secondary damage. The save DCs are Constitution-based.

*Skills:* Waspbears have a +8 racial bonus on Spot checks. They also have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks to orient themselves. Waspbears have a +4 racial bonus on Move Silently checks.[/sblock]
[sblock=Duerder; CR 3
Tauric duergar-Large monstrous spider warrior 1]
Often LE Large monstrous humanoid
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 120 ft., tremorsense 60 ft., Listen +5, Spot +2
*Language* Dwarven, Undercommon
-----
*AC* 21 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +2 natural, +5 armor, +2 shield), touch 12, flat-footed 18
*hp* 36 (6 HD)
*Immune* paralysis, phantasms, poison
*Weakness* light sensitivity
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +4, *Will* +0; +2 racial bonus on saves against spells and spell-like abilities
-----
*Spd* 20 ft. (4 squares) (in chainmail), climb 20 ft.
*Melee* Large warhammer +7/+2 (2d6+2/x3)
*Ranged* Large light crossbow +8/+3 (2d6/19-20, 80 ft. range increment)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +6; *Grp* +12
*Attack Options* +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids, +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against creatures of the giant type, web
*Special Actions* stability, stonecunning
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 3rd)*
1/day - _invisibility_ (only the duerder and whatever it carries)
-----
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 4
*Skills* Appraise +2 (+4 related to stone or metal items), Climb +4*, Craft (blacksmithing) +4, Craft (stonemasonry) +4, Hide +6* (+10* when using its webs), Jump -9*, Listen +5, Move Silently +4* (+8* when using its webs), Search +0 (+2 to notice unusual stonework), Spot +2 (*Includes -7 armor check penalty)
*Feats* Rapid Reload (light crossbow), Stealthy, Toughness
*Possessions* Large warhammer, chainmail, heavy shield, Large light crossbow, bolts (40)
*Environment* any underground
*Organization* solitary or colony (2–5)
*Treasure* standard
*Advancement* by character class; *Favored class* fighter
-----
*Light Sensitivity:* Duerder are dazzled in bright sunlight or within the radius of a _daylight_ spell.

*Speed:* A duerder’s base land speed is 20 feet. However, they can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load. 

*Stability (Ex):* Duerders are exceptionally stable on their feet. A duerder has a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).

*Stonecunning (Ex):* This ability grants a dueder a +2 racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework, such as sliding walls, stonework traps, new construction (even when built to match the old), unsafe stone surfaces, shaky stone ceilings, and the like. Something that isn’t stone but that is disguised as stone also counts as unusual stonework. A dueder who merely comes within 10 feet of unusual stonework can make a Search check as if he were actively searching, and a dueder can use the Search skill to find stonework traps as a rogue can. A dueder can also intuit depth, sensing his approximate depth underground as naturally as a human can sense which way is up. Dueders have a sixth sense about stonework, an innate ability that they get plenty of opportunity to practice and hone in their underground homes.

*Tremorsense (Ex):* Can detect and pinpoint a creature or object within 60 ft. in contact with the ground, or within any range in contact with their webs.

*Web (Ex):* Duerders often wait in their webs or in trees, then lowers silently on silk strands and leap onto prey. A strand is strong enough to support the spider and one creature of the same size. Duerders can throw a web eight times per day. This is similar to an attack with a net but has a maximum range of 50 feet, with a range increment of 10 feet, and is effective against targets up to one size category larger than the spider. A creature can escape with a successful Escape Artist check (DC 13) or burst it with a Strength check (DC 17), both are standard actions. The check DCs are Constitution-based, and the Strength check DC includes a +4 racial bonus.

Duerders often create sheets of webbing thirty feet square. They can position these sheets to snare flying creatures or to trap prey on the ground. Creatures must succeed on a DC 20 Spot check to notice a web or stumble into it and become trapped as by a successful web attack. Attempts to escape or burst the webbing gain a +5 bonus if the trapped creature has something to walk on or grab while pulling free. Each 5–foot section has the 12 hit points, and sheet webs have damage reduction 5/--. A duerder can move across its own web at its climb speed and can pinpoint the location of any creature touching its web.

*Skills:* Duerders have a +4 racial bonus on Move Silently checks, and a +1 racial bonus on Listen. They have a +4 racial bonus on Hide and Spot checks and a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks. They can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened. They use either their Strength or Dexterity modifier for Climb checks, whichever is higher. Duerders have a +8 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks when using their webs. They also have a +2 racial bonus on Appraise checks that are related to stone or metal items, and a +2 racial bonus on Craft checks that are related to stone or metal.[/sblock]
[sblock=Drowolf; CR 4
Tauric drow-dire wolf warrior 1]
Usually NE Large monstrous humanoid
*Init* +2; *Senses* low-light vision, darkvision 120 ft., scent, Listen +10, Spot +7
*Language* Common, Elven, Undercommon
-----
*AC* 19 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +3 natural, +4 armor, +1 shield), touch 11, flat-footed 17
*hp* 60 (8 HD)
*Immune* _sleep_
*Weakness* light blindness
*SR* 12
*Fort* +10, *Ref* +7, *Will* +5; +2 racial bonus on Will saves against spells and spell-like abilities
-----
*Spd* 50 ft. (10 squares)
*Melee* Large rapier +15 (1d8+7/18-20)
*Ranged* Large hand crossbow +9 (1d6 plus poison/19-20, 30 ft. range increment)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +8; *Grp* +19
*Attack Options* poison
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 1st)*
1/day - _dancing lights, darkness, faerie fire_
-----
*Abilities* Str 25, Dex 15, Con 17, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Skills* Hide +4*, Jump +19*, Listen +10, Move Silently +8*, Search +6, Spot +7, Survival +7 (+11 when tracking by scent) (*Includes -3 armor check penalty.)
*Feats* Alertness, Run, Track (B), Weapon Focus (rapier)
*Possessions* Large rapier, chain shirt, light shield, Large hand crossbow, bolts (40), drow poison (1d4–1 doses)
*Environment* any underground
*Organization* Solitary or pack (5–8)
*Treasure* standard
*Advancement* by character class; *Favored class* wizard (male) or cleric (female)
-----
*Light Blindness:* Abrupt exposure to bright light (such as sunlight or a _daylight_ spell) blinds drowolves for 1 round. On subsequent rounds, they are dazzled as long as they remain in the affected area.

*Poison (Ex):* An opponent hit by a drowolf’s poisoned weapon must succeed on a DC 13 Fortitude save or fall unconscious. After 1 minute, the subject must succeed on another DC 13 Fortitude save or remain unconscious for 2d4 hours. A typical drowolf carries 1d4–1 doses of drow knockout poison. Drowolf typically coat arrows and crossbow bolts with this poison, but it can also be applied to a melee weapon. Note that drowolf have no special ability to apply poison without risking being poisoned themselves. Since this poison is not a magical effect, drowolf and other elves are susceptible to it.

*Skills:* A drowolf has a +2 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Search, and Spot checks. It also has a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent. A drowolf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if it was actively looking for it.[/sblock]
[sblock=Praying Gnolltis; CR 4
Tauric gnoll-giant praying mantis warrior 1]
Usually CE Large monstrous humanoid
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +4, Spot +8
*Language* Gnoll
-----
*AC* 16 (-1 size, -1 Dex, +6 natural, +2 armor), touch 8, flat-footed 16
*hp* 45 (7 HD)
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +0, *Will* +1
-----
*Spd* 20 ft. (4 squares), fly 40 ft. (poor)
*Melee* Large battle axe +10/+5 (2d6+6/x3) and claws +4 (1d8+2)
*Ranged* Large shortbow +6 (1d8/x3, 60 ft. range increment)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft. (5 ft. with claws)
*Base Atk* +7; *Grp* +15
*Attack Options* improved grab
-----
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 8, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 11, Cha 8
*Skills* Hide +5*, Listen +4, Spot +8 (*Add +8 to Hide bonus when surrounded by foliage.)
*Feats* Alertness, Improved Initiative, Power Attack
*Possessions* Large battleaxe, leather armor, Large shortbow, arrows (40)
*Environment* warm forests
*Organization* solitary
*Treasure* standard
*Advancement* by character class; *Favored class* ranger
-----
*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a praying gnolltis must hit with its claw attack.

*Skills:* A praying gnolltis has a +4 racial bonus on Hide and Spot checks. Because of its camouflage, the Hide bonus increases to +12 when a gnolltis is surrounded by foliage.[/sblock]
[sblock=Gobloar; CR 3
Tauric goblin-boar warrior 1]
Usually NE Medium monstrous humanoid
*Init* +0; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +3, Spot +3
*Language* Goblin (Those with Intelligence scores of 12 or higher also speak Common.)
-----
*AC* 19 (+6 natural, +2 armor, +1 shield), touch 10, flat-footed 19
*hp* 40 (5 HD)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +3, *Will* +0
-----
*Spd* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Melee* Small morningstar +7 (1d6+2), or
*Ranged* Small javelin +5 (1d4+2, 30 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +5; *Grp* +7
*Attack Options* ferocity
-----
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 10, Con 17, Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 6
*Skills* Hide +5*, Jump +7*, Listen +3, Move Silently +7*, Spot +3 (*Includes -1 armor check penalty.)
*Feats* Alertness, Toughness
*Possessions* Small morningstar, leather armor, light wooden shield, javelin
*Environment* temperate forests
*Organization* solitary or herd (5-8)
*Treasure* standard
*Advancement* by character class; *Favored class* rogue
-----
*Ferocity (Ex):* A gobloar is such a tenacious combatant that it continues to fight without penalty, even while disabled or dying.

*Skills:* Gobloars have a +4 racial bonus on Move Silently checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Tougher Tauric Creatures*

I went off-template a bit more than usual.

[sblock=Raptorfolk; CR 7
Tauric lizardfolk-megaraptor warrior 1]
Usually N Huge monstrous humanoid
*Init* +2; *Senses* low-light vision, scent, Listen +10, Spot +10
*Language* Draconic
-----
*AC* 16 (-2 size, +2 Dex, +6 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 14
*hp* 107 (11 HD)
*Fort* +13, *Ref* +8, *Will* +4
-----
*Spd* 60 ft. (12 squares)
*Melee* Huge club +14/+9 (2d6+7) and talons +12 (2d8+2) and 2 foreclaws +12 (1d4+2) and bite +12 (1d8+2), or
*Melee* talons +14 (2d8+5) and 2 foreclaws +12 (1d4+2) and 2 claws +12 (1d8+2) and bite +12 (1d8+2), or
*Ranged* Huge javelin +11 (2d6+5, 30 ft. range increment)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 15 ft. (10 ft. with natural weapons)
*Base Atk* +11; *Grp* +24
*Attack Options* pounce
*Special Actions* hold breath
-----
*Abilities* Str 21, Dex 15, Con 21, Int 9, Wis 10, Cha 10
*Skills* Balance +10, Hide +4, Jump +32, Listen +10, Spot +10, Survival +10, Swim +9
*Feats* Multiattack, Run, Toughness, Track
*Possessions* Huge club, Huge javelin
*Environment* warm forests
*Organization* solitary, pair, or pack (3–6)
*Treasure* standard
*Advancement* by character class; *Favored class* druid
-----
*Hold Breath:* A raptorfolk can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to four times its Constitution score before it risks drowning.

*Pounce (Ex):* If a raptorfolk charges, it can make a full attack.

*Skills:* A raptorfolk has a +8 racial bonus on Hide, Jump, Listen, Spot, and Survival checks. Because of their tails, raptorfolk have a +4 racial bonus on Balance and Swim checks.[/sblock]
[sblock=Seacathah; CR 6
Tauric locathah-advanced sea cat warrior 1]
Usually N Large monstrous humanoid (aquatic)
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +13, Spot +13
*Language* Aquan
-----
*AC* 18 (–1 size, +1 Dex, +8 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 17
*hp* 90 (12 HD)
*Fort* +11, *Ref* +7, *Will* +6
-----
*Spd* 10 ft. (2 squares), swim 40 ft.
*Melee* Large spear +16/+11/+6 (2d6+6/x3) and 2 claws +10 (1d6+2)
*Ranged* Large light crossbow +12 (2d6/19-20, 80 ft. range increment)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft. (5 ft. with natural weapons)
*Base Atk* +12; *Grp* +20
*Attack Options* rend 2d6+6
*Special Actions* hold breath
-----
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 12, Con 17, Int 13, Wis 13, Cha 11
*Skills* Craft (any one) +12, Listen +13, Spot +13, Swim +25
*Feats* Alertness, Endurance, Iron Will, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (spear)
*Possessions* Large spear, Large light crossbow, bolts (40)
*Environment* temperate aquatic
*Organization* solitary, pair, or pride (5–12)
*Treasure* standard
*Advancement* by character class; *Favored class* fighter
-----
*Hold Breath (Ex):* A seacathah can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to 6 times its Constitution score before it risks suffocating.

*Rend (Ex):* A seacathah that hits with both claw attacks latches onto the opponent’s body and tears the flesh. This automatically deals an extra 2d6+6 points of damage.

*Skills:* A seacathah has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. It can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.[/sblock]
[sblock=Dragorc; CR 8
Tauric orc-dragonne warrior 1]
Usually CE Large monstrous humanoid
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +8, Spot +9
*Language* Draconic, Orc
-----
*AC* 21 (–1 size, +2 Dex, +7 natural, +3 armor), touch 11, flat-footed 19
*hp* 82 (11 HD)
*Weakness* light sensitivity
*Fort* +11, *Ref* +8, *Will* +1
-----
*Spd* 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 30 ft. (poor)
*Melee* Large falchion +14/+9/+4 (2d6+6/18–20) and 2 claws +9 melee (2d4+2), or
*Ranged* Large javelin +12 (1d8+4)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft. (5 ft. with natural weapons)
*Base Atk* +11; *Grp* +19
*Attack Options* Blind-Fight, Combat Reflexes, pounce, roar
-----
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 15, Con 17, Int 8, Wis 7, Cha 6
*Skills* Listen +8, Spot +9, Survival +0 (Apply -1 armor check penalty where applicable.)
*Feats* Alertness, Blind–Fight, Combat Reflexes, Track
*Possessions* Large falchion, studded leather, Large javelin
*Environment* temperate deserts
*Organization* solitary, pair, or pride (5–10)
*Treasure* standard
*Advancement* by character class; *Favored class* barbarian
-----
*Light Sensitivity (Ex):* Dragorcs are dazzled in bright sunlight or within the radius of a _daylight_ spell.

*Pounce (Ex):* If a dragorc charges, it can make a full attack in the same round.

*Roar (Su):* A dragorc can loose a devastating roar every 1d4 rounds. All creatures except dragorcs within 120 feet must succeed on a DC 13 Will save or become fatigued. Those within 30 feet who fail their saves become exhausted. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Carrying Capacity:* A light load for a dragorc is up to 348 pounds; a medium load, 349–699 pounds, and a heavy load, 700–1,050 pounds.

*Skills:* Dragorcs have a +4 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Athach Warlord*

[sblock=Athach Warlord for D&D
Athach fighter 2; CR 10]
Often CE Huge aberration
*Init* +4; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +12, Spot +12
*Language* Giant
-----
*AC* 21 (–2 size, +3 hide armor, +8 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 19
*hp* 170 (16 HD)
*Fort* +13, *Ref* +4, *Will* +11
-----
*Spd* 35 ft. (7 squares) (50 ft. unarmored)
*Melee* Huge morningstar +24/+19/+14 (3d6+10), or
*Ranged* rock +10 (2d6+10), or
*Melee* Huge morningstar +20/+15/+10 (3d6+10) and 2 Huge morningstars +20 (3d6+5) and bite +20 (2d8+5 plus poison), or
*Ranged* rock +6/+1/-4 ranged (2d6+10), and 2 rocks +6 ranged (2d6+5)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 15 ft.
*Base Atk* +12; *Grp* +30
*Attack Options* Cleave, poison, Power Attack
-----
*Abilities* Str 31, Dex 10, Con 23, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 6
*Skills* Climb +14*, Jump +13*, Listen +12, Spot +12 (*Includes -3 armor check penalty.)
*Feats* Alertness, Cleave, Improved Initiative (B), Multiweapon Fighting, Power Attack, Quick Draw (B), Weapon Focus (bite)
*Possessions* three Huge morningstars, big back of rocks, hide armor
-----
*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 23, initial damage 1d6 Str, secondary damage 2d6 Str. The save DC is Constitution-based.[/sblock]
[sblock=Athach Warlord for True20]
*Type* 14th-level aberration/2nd-level warrior
*Size* Huge
*Speed* 50 ft.
*Abilities* Str +10, Dex +0, Con +6, Int +0, Wis +2, Cha –2
*Skills* Climb +17*, Jump +21*, Notice +19 (*Includes -3 armor check penalty.)
*Feats* All-Out Attack, Cleave, Heavy Armor Training (B), Improved Initiative, Light Armor Training (B), Quick Draw, Skill Focus (Notice), Tough 4 (B), Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Training (B)
*Traits* darkvision 60 ft., determination
*Combat* Attack +10 (+12 base, -2 size, +0 Dex), Damage +16 (morningstar) or +14 (rock) or +16 plus poison (bite), Defense Dodge/Parry +10/+10 (+12 base, -2 size, +0 Dex), Initiative +4
*Saving Throws* Toughness +13 (+6 Con, +4 Tough, +3 armor), Fortitude +13 (+7 base, +6 Con), Reflex +4 (+4 base, +0 Dex), Will +11 (+9 base, +2 Wis)
*Possessions* three Huge morningstars, big back of rocks, hide armor
-----
*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 23, initial damage 2 Str, secondary damage 4 Str. The save DC is Constitution-based.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*The Wasfae*

The wasfae are a mighty race of devilish creatures. In its normal form, a wasfae appears to be an unholy combination of humanoid and wasp. Its insectile head sports powerful mandibles, and its abdomen is highly flexible with a dangerous stinger. A wasfae has the uncanny ability to transform into a swarm of oversized fiendish wasps.

[sblock=Wafsa (normal form); CR 10]
Always LE Medium outsider (evil, extraplanar, lawful, shapechanger)
*Init* +7; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Listen +22, Spot +22
*Language* Infernal (can only speak through host creature)
-----
*AC* AC 18 (+3 Dex, +5 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 15; Dodge
*hp* 107 (16 HD)
*Immune* cold, poison, petrification
*Resist* electricity 10, fire 10, sonic 10
*SR* 18
*Fort* +12, *Ref* +13, *Will* +13
-----
*Spd* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Melee* sting +19 (2d4+3 plus poison) and 2 claws +14 (1d6+1) and bite +14 (1d4+1)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +16; *Grp* +19
*Attack Options* poison
*Special Actions* alternate form, hive mind
-----
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 11
*Skills* Bluff +10, Diplomacy +4, Disguise +19 (+21 when acting in character), Hide +22, Knowledge (arcana) +10, Knowledge (the planes) +9, Listen +22, Move Silently +22, Sense Motive +10, Spot +22, Survival +1 (+3 on other planes), Use Magic Device +19
*Feats* Ability Focus (poison), Alertness, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Toughness
*Environment* a lawful evil–aligned plane
*Organization* solitary, team (2–4), or troop (6–11)
*Treasure* standard
*Advancement* 17-32 HD (Medium)
-----
*Hive Mind (Ex):* All wasfae within 50 feet of each other are in constant communication. If one is aware of a particular danger, they all are. If one in a group is not flat-footed, none of them are. No wasfa in a group is considered flanked unless all of them are.

*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 22, initial and secondary damage 1d6 Strength. The save DC is Constitution-based.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Wafsa (swarm form)]
Always LE Diminutive outsider (evil, extraplanar, lawful, shapechanger, swarm)
*Init* +13; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Listen +22, Spot +22
*Language* Infernal
-----
*AC* AC 23 (+4 size, +9 Dex), touch 23, flat-footed 14; Dodge
*hp* 139 (16 HD)
*Immune* cold, poison, petrification, weapon damage
*Resist* electricity 10, fire 10, sonic 10
*SR* 18
*Fort* +14, *Ref* +19, *Will* +13
-----
*Spd* 5 ft. (1 square), fly 40 ft. (perfect)
*Melee* swarm (3d6 plus poison)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 0 ft.
*Base Atk* +16; *Grp* --
*Attack Options* distraction, inhabit, poison
*Special Actions* alternate form, hive mind
-----
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 28, Con 18, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 11
*Skills* Bluff +10, Diplomacy +4, Disguise +19 (+21 when acting in character), Hide +30, Knowledge (arcana) +10, Knowledge (the planes) +9, Listen +22, Move Silently +30, Sense Motive +10, Spot +22, Survival +1 (+3 on other planes), Use Magic Device +19
*Feats* Ability Focus (poison), Alertness, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Toughness
-----
*Distraction (Ex):* Any living creature that begins its turn with a hellwasp swarm in its space must succeed on a DC 22 Fortitude save or be nauseated for 1 round. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Hive Mind (Ex):* All wasfae within 50 feet of each other are in constant communication. If one is aware of a particular danger, they all are. If one in a group is not flat-footed, none of them are. No wasfa in a group is considered flanked unless all of them are.

*Inhabit (Ex):* A wasfa in swarm form can enter the body of a helpless or dead creature by crawling into its mouth and other orifices. Inhabiting requires 1 minute, and the victim must be Small, Medium, or Large (although four swarms working together can inhabit a Huge creature). The swarm can abandon the body at any time, although doing this takes 1 full round. Any attack against the host deals half damage to the swarm as well, although the swarm’s resistances and immunities may negate some or all of this damage.

If a wasfa swarm inhabits a dead body, it can restore animation to the creature and control its movements, effectively transforming it into a zombie of the appropriate size for as long as the swarm remains inside. If a wasfa swarm inhabits a living victim, it can neutralize the effects of its own poison and control the victim’s movement and actions as if using _dominate monster_ spell on the victim. The wasfa quickly consume a living victim, dealing 2d4 points of Constitution damage per hour they inhabit a body. A body reduced to Constitution 0 is dead.

A wasfa–inhabited creature is relatively easy to spot, since its skin crawls with the forms of insects inside. The swarm can attempt a Disguise check to conceal its inhabitation of a host, with a –4 penalty if inhabiting a Small host.

A _remove disease_ or _heal_ spell cast on an inhabited victim forces the wasfa swarm to abandon its host.

*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 24, initial and secondary damage 1d6 Strength. The save DC is Constitution-based.[/sblock]


----------



## Quartz

Lovely! I love the Raptorfolk.


----------



## Mark Chance

Quartz said:
			
		

> Lovely! I love the Raptorfolk.




Thank you. The raptorfolk love you too...for lunch!

Muahahaha!


----------



## Mark Chance

*The Khephren*

I recently re-read Lovecraft's "Imprisoned with the Pharaohs" and was inspired to create this nasty piece of work.

[sblock=Khephren; CR 13]
Always E Large Undead
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Listen +20, Spot +20
*Language* Common, Draconic, Sphinx
-----
*AC* 25 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +14 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 23
*hp* 81 (12 HD); *DR* 5/-
*Immune* ability damage (Str, Dex, Con), ability drain, critical hits, death effects, disease, effects that require Fort saves (unless the effect works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, fatigue, massive damage, mind-affect effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning
*Resist* acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10
*SR* 22
*Vulnerability* fire
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +6, *Will* +11
-----
*Spd* 50 ft. (10 squares), fly 80 ft. (poor); Flyby Attack
*Melee* bite +14 (1d8+9 plus mummy rot) and 2 claws +9 (2d4+4 plus mummy rot)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +6; *Grp* +19
*Attack Options* despair, Great Cleave, mummy rot, pounce & rake, Power Attack, roar 3/day, smite good 1/day
*Cleric Spells Prepared (CL 6th):*
3rd - _dispel magic, inflict serious wounds_ (Will half 16), _invisibility purge, magic circle against good_*
2nd - _eagle's splendor, hold person_ (Will 15), _inflict moderate wounds_ (Will half 15), _resist energy, shatter_*
1st - _command_ (Will 14), _detect good, divine favor, inflict light wounds_* (Will half 14), _shield of faith_
0 - _detect magic, guidance_ (x2), _resistance_ (x2)
*Domain spell. *Domains:* Death, Destruction, Evil
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 12th):*
3/day - _darkness, poison_ (Fort 18)
1/day - _blasphemy_ (Will 21), _contagion_ (Fort 18), _desecrate, unholy blight_ (Will partial 18)
-----
*Abilities* Str 29, Dex 14, Con --, Int 20, Wis 17, Cha 19
*Skills* Bluff +11, Concentration +11, Diplomacy +8, Hide +13, Intimidate +21, Knowledge (any one) +20, Knowledge (any two) +12, Listen +20, Move Silently +17, Search +12, Sense Motive +10, Spot +20, Survival +18 (+20 to find or follow tracks)
*Feats* Alertness, Cleave, Flyby Attack, Great Cleave, Great Fortitude (B), Power Attack, Toughness (B), Track
*Environment* warm deserts
*Organization* solitary
*Treasure* standard
*Advancement* 13–18 HD (Large); 19–36 HD (Huge)
-----
*Despair (Su):* At the mere sight of a khephren, the viewer must succeed on a DC 20 Will save or be paralyzed with fear for 1d4 rounds. Whether or not the save is successful, that creature cannot be affected again by the same khephren's despair ability for 24 hours. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Mummy Rot (Su):* Supernatural disease - bite or claw, Fortitude DC 20, incubation period 1 minute; damage 1d6 Constitution and 1d6 Charisma. The save DC is Charisma-based.

Unlike normal diseases, mummy rot continues until the victim reaches Constitution 0 (and dies) or is cured as described below. Mummy rot is a powerful curse, not a natural disease. A character attempting to cast any conjuration (healing) spell on a creature afflicted with mummy rot must succeed on a DC 20 caster level check, or the spell has no effect on the afflicted character.

To eliminate mummy rot, the curse must first be broken with _break enchantment_ or _remove curse_ (requiring a DC 20 caster level check for either spell), after which a caster level check is no longer necessary to cast healing spells on the victim, and the mummy rot can be magically cured as any normal disease. An afflicted creature who dies of mummy rot shrivels away into sand and dust that blow away into nothing at the first wind.

*Pounce (Ex):* If a khephren charges a foe, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks.

*Rake (Ex):* Attack bonus +9 melee, damage 2d4+4 plus mummy rot.

*Roar (Su):* Three times per day khephren can loose a mighty roar. The first time it does this, all creatures within 500 feet must succeed on a DC 20 Will save or be affected as though by a _fear_ spell for 2d6 rounds.

If the khephren roars a second time during the same encounter, all creatures within 250 feet must succeed on a DC 20 Fortitude save or be paralyzed for 1d4 rounds, and all those within 90 feet are deafened for 2d6 rounds (no save).

If it roars a third time during the same encounter, all those within 250 feet must succeed on a DC 20 Fortitude save or take 2d4 points of Strength damage for 2d4 rounds. In addition, any Medium or smaller creature within 90 feet must succeed on a DC 20 Fortitude save or be thrown to the ground and take 2d8 points of damage.

The force of this roar is so great that it deals 50 points of damage to any stone or crystalline object within 90 feet. Magic items and held or carried items can avoid damage with a DC 20 Reflex save. Other khephrens and androsphinxes are immune to these effects. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day the creature can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (maximum of +20) against a good foe.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Orcs & Goblins, Introduction*

Preparing for our next campaign once we're finished returning to the Temple of Elemental Evil, I've heavily house ruled much of core rules while at the same time remaining faithful to the basic mechanics. Most of my players have a couple decades experience with D&D's various incarnations. This time around, by changing so many assumptions, it'll be much easier to catch them off guard with even things as seemingly mundane as orcs and goblins.

*Goblins & Orcs*
Goblins and orcs persistently trouble civilized areas, especially since the Evil Rune Tribe reclaimed the ruins of Andar as their own. Although goblins and orcs are distinct races, they are so often found in each other's company that they are considered together here in one section. Furthermore, there are three different types of goblins: gobbos, snufflers, and snotlings. Different types of orcs include boldogs, snagas, and uruk-hai.

[sblock=Common Goblin Traits]
Gobbos and Snufflers: -2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, -2 Charisma. Snotlings: -6 Strength, +4 Dexterity, -2 Charisma.
Darkvision 60 ft.
Light Sensitivity: Goblins are dazzled in bright sunlight or within the radius of a daylight spell.
+4 racial bonus on Ride and Stealth checks.
Languages: Goblin, Orc. Goblins with an Intelligence of 12 or more also speak Common.
The goblin warriors presented here had the following ability scores before racial adjustments: Str 13, Dex 11, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 8.

*Environment* temperate hills and plains
*Organization* gang (4-9), band (10-100 plus 100% noncombatants plus 1 3rd-level sergeant per 20 adults
and 1 leader of 4th-6th level), warband (10–24 with worg mounts), or tribe (40-400 plus 100% noncombatants
plus 1 3rd-level sergeant per 20 adults, 1 or 2 lieutenants of 4th or 5th level, 1 leader of 6th-8th level, 10-24
worgs, and 2-4 dire wolves)
*Demographics* Gobbos and snufflers each account for 50% of any given group of goblins. Snotlings account for the other 50% of the group. Leaders are invariably gobbos or snufflers.
*Treasure* standard
*Advancement* by character class; *Favored Class* rogue

*Description/Combat*
A goblin stands 3 to 3-1/2 feet tall and weigh 40 to 45 pounds. Snotlings are about half this size. A goblin's eyes are usually dull and glazed, varying in color from red to yellow. A goblin’s skin color ranges from yellow through any shade of orange to a deep red; usually all members of a single tribe are about the same color. Goblins wear clothing of dark leather, tending toward drab, soiled-looking colors.

Being bullied by bigger, stronger creatures has taught goblins to exploit what few advantages they have: sheer numbers and malicious ingenuity. The concept of a fair fight is meaningless in their society. They favor ambushes, overwhelming odds, dirty tricks, and any other edge they can devise. Goblins have a poor grasp of strategy and are cowardly by nature, tending to flee the field if a battle turns against them. With proper supervision, though, they can implement reasonably complex plans, and in such circumstances their numbers can be a deadly advantage.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Common Orc Racial Traits]
+4 Strength, -2 Intelligence, -2 Wisdom, -2 Charisma (except for boldogs; see below).
Darkvision 60 ft.
Light Sensitivity: Most orcs are dazzled in bright sunlight or within the radius of a daylight spell.
Languages: Goblin, Orc. Orcs with an Intelligence of 12 or more also speak Common.
The orc warriors presented here had the following ability scores before racial adjustments: Str 13, Dex 11, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 8.

*Environment* temperate hills and plains
*Organization* gang (2-4), squad (11-20 plus 2 3rd-level sergeants and 1 leader of 3rd-6th level), or band (30-100 plus 150% noncombatants plus 1 3rd-level sergeant per 10 adults, 5 5th-level lieutenants, and 3 7th-level captains)
*Demographics* Snagas account for 85% of the orcs in any given group. Boldogs account for 10% of the group, as the tendency toward demon-blood runs strong in orcs. The dreaded uruk-hai account for the remaining 5%. Leader orcs can be of any type, but are most often boldogs or uruk-hai.
*Treasure* standard
*Advancement* by character class; *Favored Class* barbarian

*Description/Combat*
An orc’s hair usually is black. It has lupine ears and reddish eyes. Orcs prefer wearing vivid colors that many humans would consider unpleasant, such as blood red, mustard yellow, yellow-green, and deep purple. Their equipment is dirty and unkempt. An adult male orc is a little over 6 feet tall and weighs about 210 pounds. Uruk-hai are taller, but not considerably heavier. Boldogs have a decidedly fiendish cast to their appearance, including claws, fangs, and reptilian eyes. Females are slightly smaller. Most orcs encountered away from their homes are warriors. They enjoy attacking from concealment and setting ambushes, and they obey the rules of war (such as honoring a truce) only as long as it is convenient for them.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Orcs & Goblins*

These are the stats for the various orcs and goblins. The minor differences (e.g. the Notice skill entries) reflect house-rule changes for my campaign-under-construction.

[sblock=Boldog (CR 1)]
1st-level warrior
Usually CE Medium humanoid (orc)
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Notice +2
-----
*AC* 16 (+2 Dex, +1 natural, +3 bezainted armor), touch 12, flat-footed 14
*hp* 6 (1 HD); *DR* 5/magic
*Immune* poison
*Resist* acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
*Weakness* light sensitivity
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +2, *Will* -2
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 2 claws +6 (1d4+5) and bite +1 (1d6+2), or
*Melee* falchion +6 (2d4+7/18-20) and bite +1 (1d6+2), or
*Ranged* javelin +3 (1d6+5, 30 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +1; *Grp* +6
-----
*Abilities* Str 21, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 7, Cha 8
*Feats* Alertness
*Skills* Climb +8*, Jump +6*, Notice +2 (*Includes -1 armor check penalty.)
-----
*Damage Reduction (Su):* A boldog’s natural weapons are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

*Abilities:* A boldog has the following ability score modifiers: Str +8, Dex +4, Con +2, Int +2, -2 Wisdom, Cha +0. Before racial adjustments, the boldog warrior's ability scores were Str 13, Dex 11, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 8

*Possessions:* falchion, bezainted armor, javelin.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Gobbo (CR 1/3)]
1st-level warrior
Usually NE Small humanoid (goblinoid)
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Notice +5
-----
*AC* 15 (+1 size, +1 Dex, +2 leather armor, +1 light shield), touch 12, flat-footed 14
*hp* 5 (1 HD)
*Weakness* light sensitivity
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +1, *Will* -1
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* morningstar +2 (1d6), or
*Ranged* javelin +3 (1d4, 30 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +1; *Grp* -3
-----
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 6
*Feats* Alertness
*Skills* Notice +5, Ride +5, Stealth +10* (*Includes -1 armor check penalty.)
-----
*Skills and Feats:* Gobbo cavalry (mounted on worgs) usually select the Mounted Combat feat in place of the Alertness feat. This change plus different allocation of skill points yields Notice +1, Ride +9, Stealth +8* (*including -1 armor check penalty).

*Possessions:* morningstar, leather armor, light shield, javelin.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Snaga (CR 1/2)]
1st-level warrior
Usually CE Medium humanoid (orc)
*Init* +0; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Notice +4
-----
*AC* 13 (+3 bezainted armor), touch 10, flat-footed 13
*hp* 5 (1 HD)
*Weakness* light sensitivity
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +0, *Will* -2
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* falchion +4 (2d4+4/18-20), or
*Ranged* javelin +1 (1d6+3, 30 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +1; *Grp* +4
-----
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 11, Con 12, Int 8, Wis 7, Cha 6
*Feats* Alertness
*Skills* Notice +4 (Apply -1 armor check penalty where applicable.)
-----
*Possessions:* falchion, bezainted armor, javelin.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Snotling (CR 1/4)]
1st-level warrior
Usually NE Tiny humanoid (goblinoid)
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Notice +5
-----
*AC* 14 (+2 size, +2 Dex), touch 14, flat-footed 12
*hp* 5 (1 HD)
*Immune* disease
*Weakness* light sensitivity
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +2, *Will* -1
-----
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* longspear +0 (1d4-2), or
*Ranged* javelin +5 (1d3-2, 30 ft. range increment)
*Space* 2-1/2 ft.; *Reach* 0 ft. (5 ft. with longspear)
*Base Atk* +1; *Grp* -9
*Attack Options* swarmfighting
-----
*Abilities* Str 7, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 6
*Feats* Alertness
*Skills* Notice +5, Ride +6, Stealth +14
-----
*Swarmfighting (Ex):* Snotlings fight in gangs. Up to four snotlings can fight within a single space without penalty. Each snotling that threatens a foe grants the gang a +1 morale bonus to attack rolls (to a maximum +4 bonus). Also, a gang of up to four snotlings can attempt to overwhelm a single Small or Medium-size creature with a special grapple check. Each snotling that participates grants the gang a +1 morale bonus to the melee touch attack to initiate the grapple (to a maximum +4 bonus). The snotlings provoke an attack of opportunity, but even if successful this attack of opportunity doesn't prevent the grapple (although it may reduce the gang's bonuses). If the melee touch attack succeeds, the gang makes a single grapple check with a +2 morale bonus to the grapple check per snotling (maximum +8 bonus).

*Skills and Feats:* Snotling cavalry (mounted on giant rats) usually select the Mounted Combat feat in place of the Alertness feat. This change plus different allocation of skill points yields Notice +1, Ride +10, Stealth +14.

*Possessions:* longspear, javelin.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Snuffler (CR 1/3)]
1st-level warrior
Usually NE Small humanoid (goblinoid)
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., scent, Notice +5
-----
*AC* 15 (+1 size, +1 Dex, +2 leather armor, +1 light shield), touch 12, flat-footed 14
*hp* 5 (1 HD)
*Weakness* light sensitivity
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +1, *Will* -1
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* morningstar +2 (1d6), or
*Ranged* javelin +3 (1d4, 30 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +1; *Grp* -3
-----
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 6
*Feats* Alertness, Skill Focus (Survival) (B)
*Skills* Notice +5, Ride +5, Stealth +9*, Survival +4 (*Includes -1 armor check.)
-----
*Skills and Feats:* Snuffler cavalry (mounted on worgs) usually select the Mounted Combat feat in place of the Alertness feat. This change plus different allocation of skill points yields Notice +0, Ride +9, Stealth +8*, Survival +4 (*including -1 armor check penalty).

*Possessions:* morningstar, leather armor, light shield, javelin.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Uruk-Hai (CR 2)]
1st-level warrior
Usually CE Medium humanoid (orc)
*Init* +0; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Notice +2
-----
*AC* 13 (+3 bezainted armor), touch 10, flat-footed 13
*hp* 16 (3 HD)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +3, *Will* -2
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* falchion +5 (2d4+4/18-20), or
*Melee (Power Attack)* falchion +3 (2d4+8/18-20), or
*Ranged* javelin +2 (1d6+3, 30 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +2; *Grp* +5
*Atk Options* Power Attack
-----
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 11, Con 12, Int 8, Wis 7, Cha 6
*Feats* Alertness, Endurance (B), Power Attack
*Skills* Notice +2, Ride +5 (Apply -1 armor check penalty where applicable.)
-----
*Notes:* An uruk-hai has two humanoid Hit Dice. These grant BAB +1, Fort +0, Ref +3, and Will +0. Its humanoid class skills are Climb, Handle Animal, Intimidate, Jump, Ride, and Swim, with skill points equal to (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) per Hit Die, with quadruple skill points for the first Hit Die. It receives Endurance as a bonus feat.

*Possessions:* falchion, bezainted armor, javelin.
[/sblock]


----------



## Angel Black

I like it ! All this are great ideas !


----------



## Mark Chance

*Bricriu*



			
				Angel Black said:
			
		

> I like it ! All this are great ideas !




Thanks! Here's another, one of a few I worked up from various Irish myths:

[sblock=Bricriu (brick roo), pl. bricruis (CR 4)]
Medium Fey
*Hit Dice:* 5d6 (17 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 16 (+2 Dex, +2 natural, +2 leather armor), touch 12, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +2/+2
*Attack/Full Attack:* short sword +2 melee (1d6/19-20), or light crossbow +4 ranged (1d8/19-20)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* bring strife
*Special Qualities:* DR 5/cold iron, low-light vision
*Saves:* Fort +1, Ref +6, Will +5
*Abilities:* Str 11, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 13, Cha 16
*Skills:* Bluff +17, Gather Information +10, Hide +7, Diplomacy +17, Disguise +11 (+13 when it knows its being observed and tries to act in character), Forgery +6, Intimidate +7, Listen +9, Move Silently +7, Perform (choose one) +9, Sense Motive +7, Spot +9
*Feats:* Deceitful, Persuasive
*Environment:* Temperate hills and forests
*Organization:* Solitary, pair, coterie (3-5), or conspiracy (6-11)
*Challenge Rating:* 4
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Usually chaotic evil
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* +2

Also known as Strife Bringers, bricruis are malevolent fey creatures who delight in causing chaos, dissension, and mistrust.

Only the unobservant easily mistake an undisguised bricrui for human. In its undisguised form, a bricrui presents an eerie, androgynous appearance: lovely almond-shaped eyes with delicate eyebrows and lashes, a strong jaw usually lightly bearded, slender neck and broad shoulders, a barrel chest, and narrow waist with full hips. Hair and eye color tends toward darker earth tones standing in sharp contrast to alabaster skin. Most bricruis stand about five and half feet tall and weight in the neighborhood of 140 pounds.

Bricruis speak Common and Sylvan.

*Combat*
Bricruis avoid combat, preferring to rely on deceived, cajoled, or charmed creatures to do their fighting. A bricrui's first action in combat is almost always to use their bring strife supernatural ability. A round or two after this, the bricrui likely attempts to flee.

*Bring Strife (Su):* A bricrui can bring strife simply by speaking. When it speaks and desires to bring strife, up to two creatures (the bricrui's choice) within a 30-foot spread (except bricruis) must succeed on a DC 15 Will save or be affected by _charm monster_ or _crushing despair_ (caster level 7th; the bricrui chooses the effect). A creature that successfully saves against any of the bricriu's effects cannot be affected by the same bricriu for 24 hours.

The save DC is Charisma-based. This is a sonic mind-affecting ability that is not language dependent (although the bricrui faces normal difficulties ordering a charmed creature if unable to speak a language that creature understands).

*Skills:* Bricruis have a +4 racial bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy, Listen, Perform, and Spot checks. They do not suffer a Disguise check penalty for being disguised as a different gender.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*More From Irish Mythology*

Here are some more entries inspired by Irish mythology:

[sblock=Fir Bolg (feer bul ug), pl. fir bolgs (CR 1/2)]
Medium Humanoid (Elf)
*Hit Dice:* 1d8 (4 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Armor Class:* 14 (+1 Dex, +3 studded leather), touch 11, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+2
*Attack/Full Attack:* spear +2 melee (1d8+1, x3), or javelin +4 ranged (1d6+1, 60 ft. range increment)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* spear throwing
*Special Qualities:* elven traits, spear catching
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +1, Will -1
*Abilities:* Str 13, Dex 13, Con 10, Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 8
*Skills:* Climb +4*, Hide +2*, Jump +4*, Listen +1, Spot +1 (*Includes -1 armor check penalty.)
*Feats:* Weapon Focus (javelin)
*Environment:* Temperate hills and forests
*Organization:* Squad (2-4), company (11-20 plus 2 3rd-level sergeants and 1 leader of 3rd-6th level), or band (30-100 plus 20% noncombatants plus 1 3rd-level sergeant per 10 adults, 5 5th-level lieutenants, and 3 7th-level captains)
*Challenge Rating:* 1/2
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Usually chaotic neutral
*Advancement:* By character class
*Level Adjustment:* +1

A fir bolg appears much like a high elf at first glance. A more careful study reveals differences. Fir bolgs tend to be taller than high elves but without the addition of much mass. Their ears rise to slightly forked points. They live on fruits and grains, though they occasionally hunt for fresh meat. Fir bolgs prefer dark or dully clothes, usually with a green-and-gray cloak that blends well with the colors of the forest.

Many fir bolg lands were long ago conquered by the fomors. While some fir bolgs continue to resist the fomors, a larger number have become collaborators, trading their service against the fomors' enemies in exchange for special privileges and status.

Fir bolgs speak Elven, and most also know Common and Giant. A fir bolg typically weighs 110 pounds and stands about 5-1/2 feet tall.

*Combat*
Given their prowess at throwing spears, fir bolgs prefer to start combat at range. A fir bolg warrior typically carries three or four javelins in addition to his spear. The stat block above shows a 1st-level fir bolg warrior. His unmodified ability scores are Str 13, Dex 11, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 9, and Cha 8.

*Spear Throwing (Ex):* Adult fir bolgs are accomplished spear throwers and receive a +1 racial bonus on attack rolls when throwing spears or javelins. (This bonus is included in the stat block above.) Furthermore, when throwing a spear or a javelin only, fir bolgs are treated as if they have the Point Blank Shot and Far Shot feats.

*Elven Traits:* Fir bolgs possess the following racial traits.
-- +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution.
-- Medium size.
-- A fir bolg’s base land speed is 30 feet.
-- Immunity to _sleep_ spells and effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects. (Not reflected in the saving throw modifiers given here.)
-- Low-light vision.
-- Weapon Proficiency: Fir bolgs are automatically proficient with the javelin, lance, longspear, shortspear, and spear.
-- +2 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, and Spot checks.
-- Automatic Languages: Common, Elven. Bonus Languages: Giant, Gnoll, Gnome, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan.
-- Favored Class: Ranger.

*Spear Catching (Ex):* A fir bolg with at least one hand free can catch spears, javelins, and other spear-like projectiles thrown at him. Once per round, a fir bolg that would normally be hit by a spear can make a Reflex save (DC 15) to catch it as a free action. If the projectile provides a magical bonus on attack rolls, the DC increases by that amount. The spear can immediately be thrown back at the original attacker (even though it isn’t the fir bolg's turn) or kept for later use. The fir bolg must not be flat-footed and must be aware of the attack in order to make a spear catching attempt.[/sblock]
*Child of Lir Template*
In ages past, Aoife (eef eh), a jealous sorceress, cursed King Lir's children, transforming them into immortal white swans. Only after nine centuries was the curse broken by another king named Lairgren (lye er gren). Lir's children changed from swans to aged humans and died peacefully. For freeing the children, Lairgren and his wife received a blessing from Fionnuala (fin noo la), Lir's eldest child. Her blessing bestowed magical powers to Lairgren's descendants down to the present day.

Of course, the magic of Fionnuala's blessing has been diluted by countless branches in Lairgren's family tree. Nevertheless, a Child of Lir still possesses some magical powers, including the ability to polymorph into a great swan (see below).

[sblock=Creating a Child of Lir]
"Child of Lir" is an inherited template that can be added to any human or half-human (hereafter called the base creature). "Child of Lir" uses all the base creature’s statistics and abilities except as noted here.

*Size and Type:* The base creature's size and type do not change, but it does gain the shapechanger subtype.

*Hit Dice and Hit Points:* A Child of Lir uses the base creature's Hit Dice and hit points in either form.

*Speed:* In great swan form, a Child of Lir has a base speed of 10 feet, but can fly at a speed of 80 feet with average maneuverability.

*Armor Class:* The base creature gains a +1 natural armor class bonus in both humanoid and great swan form.

*Attacks and Damage:* In swam form, the Child of Lir attacks with its wings and bite, just as does a great swan.

*Special Attacks:* The base creature retains its special attacks (if any), but these are not usable in great swan form. Regardless of form, the Child of Lir has the following special attacks.

_Arcane's Foe (Ex):_ Arcane spellcasters cannot cast defensively if within a space threatened by a Child of Lir. An arcane spellcaster who tries to do so automatically fails his Concentration check. Arcane spellcasters threatened by a Child of Lir are aware of the ability before trying to cast while threatened.

_Disrupt Arcane (Su):_ A Child of Lir who readies an action to disrupt an arcane spellcaster inflicts double damage if the attack is successful. This ability works only with a melee attack.

*Special Qualities:* The base creature retains all special qualities (if any) regardless of form. The creature acquires these special qualities.

_Alternate Form (Su):_ A Child of Lir can shift into great swan form as though using the _polymorph_ spell on itself, though its gear is not affected, and it does not regain hit points for changing form. It does not assume the ability scores of the great swan, but instead adds the animal’s physical ability score modifiers to its own ability scores (see below). Changing to or from great swan form is a standard action. A slain Child of Lir reverts to its humanoid form, although it remains dead. Separated body parts retain their animal form, however.

_Damage Reduction (Ex):_ In great swan form, a Child of Lir has damage reduction 5/cold iron.

_Low-Light Vision (Ex):_ A Child of Lir has low-light vision in any form.

*Ability Scores:* All Children of Lir gain a +2 bonus to Charisma. When in great swan form, it gains the following ability score bonuses: Strength +2, Dexterity +2, and Constitution +2.

*Skills and Feats:* In great swan form, a Child of Lir receives a +8 racial bonus on Swim checks. The Child of Lir receives Alertness as a bonus feat.

*Organization:* Solitary, pair, or family (3-4). A Child of Lir can often be found living among normal examples of the base creature.

*Challenge Rating:* As base creature +1.

*Advancement:* By character class.

*Level Adjustment:* Same as the base creature +2.[/sblock]
[sblock=Sample Child of Lir (CR 4)]
*hp* 16 (3 HD)
Fir bolg ranger 3
LE Medium humanoid (elf, shapechanger)
*Init* +3; *Senses* low-light vision; Listen +11, Spot +11
*Languages* Common, Elven, Giant
---
*AC* 17, touch 13, flat-footed 14
*Immunity* _sleep_ spells and effects
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +6, *Will* +1
---
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* spear +4 (1d8+1, x3)
*Ranged* javelin +8 (1d6+1, 60 ft. range increment), or
*Ranged* javelin +6/+6 (1d6+1, 60 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +4
*Atk Options* arcane's foe, disrupt arcane, favored enemy +2 (humanoid [elf]), spear throwing
*Special Actions* alternate form, spear catching, wild empathy +3
---
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 10
*SQ* +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects
*Feats* Alertness (B), Endurance (B), Quick Draw, Rapid Shot (B), Track (B), Weapon Focus (javelin)
*Skills* Bluff +6, Hide +11*, Move Silently +9*, Sense Motive +6, Survival +6
*Possessions* chain shirt, plus other equipment totalling appropriate value
---
*Alternate Form (Su):* A Child of Lir can shift into great swan form as though using the _polymorph_ spell on itself, though its gear is not affected, and it does not regain hit points for changing form. It does not assume the ability scores of the great swan, but instead adds the animal’s physical ability score modifiers to its own ability scores (see below). Changing to or from great swan form is a standard action. A slain Child of Lir reverts to its humanoid form, although it remains dead. Separated body parts retain their animal form, however.

*Arcane's Foe (Ex):* Arcane spellcasters cannot cast defensively if within a space threatened by a Child of Lir. An arcane spellcaster who tries to do so automatically fails his Concentration check. Arcane spellcasters threatened by a Child of Lir are aware of the ability before trying to cast while threatened.

*Favored Enemy (Ex):* Against elves, this Child of Lir enjoys a +2 bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks when using these skills against creatures of this type. Likewise, he gets a +2 bonus on weapon damage rolls against such creatures.

*Disrupt Arcane (Su):* A Child of Lir who readies an action to disrupt an arcane spellcaster inflicts double damage if the attack is successful. This ability works only with a melee attack.

*Spear Throwing (Ex):* Adult fir bolgs are accomplished spear throwers and receive a +1 racial bonus on attack rolls when throwing spears or javelins. (This bonus is included in the stat block above.) Furthermore, when throwing a spear or a javelin only, fir bolgs are treated as if they have the Point Blank Shot and Far Shot feats.

*Spear Catching (Ex):* A fir bolg with at least one hand free can catch spears, javelins, and other spear-like projectiles thrown at him. Once per round, a fir bolg that would normally be hit by a spear can make a Reflex save (DC 15) to catch it as a free action. If the projectile provides a magical bonus on attack rolls, the DC increases by that amount. The spear can immediately be thrown back at the original attacker (even though it isn’t the fir bolg's turn) or kept for later use. The fir bolg must not be flat-footed and must be aware of the attack in order to make a spear catching attempt.[/sblock]
[sblock=Great Swan; CR 1]
Medium Animal
*Hit Dice:* 2d8+4 (13 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 10 ft. (2 squares), fly 80 ft. (average)
*Armor Class:* 14 (+1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/+2
*Attack:* Slam +2 melee (1d4+1)
*Full Attack:* 2 slams +2 melee (1d4+1) and bite -3 melee (1d3)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks:* --
*Special Qualities:* Low-light vision
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +2
*Abilities:* Str 12, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 8
*Skills:* Listen +7, Spot +7, Swim +9
*Feats:* Alertness
*Environment:* Temperate coastal regions
*Organization:* Solitary or pair
*Challenge Rating:* 1
*Advancement:* 3-6 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:* --

A great swan appears much like a normal swan except for its size. This majestic bird's wingspan reaches 10 feet. In many lands, great swans are considered sacred birds whom the gods use to deliver omens to mortals.

*Combat*
Great swans are not aggressive except when defending their nests. They feed on fish, frogs, and snakes. When defending itself, a great swan bludgeons its foe with its powerful wings and bites with its beak.

*Skills:* A great swan receives a +8 racial bonus on Swim checks.

*Animal Companion:* With the GMs permission, a 1st-level druid can choose a great swan as an animal companion.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Peace's Takers*

I statted these bad guys out at the request of a fellow DM.

[sblock=Peace Meilaender; CR 12
Human rogue 6/fighter 2/dervish 4]
LE Medium humanoid (human)
*Init* +7; *Senses* Listen +7, Spot +7
*Languages* Common
-----
*AC* 20 (+3 Dex, +1 dervish, +1 shield, +5 armor), touch 14, flat-footed 20; Combat Expertise, Dodge, Mobility, Two-Weapon Defense, uncanny dodge
*hp* 78 (12 HD)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +12, *Will* +5; evasion, trap sense +2
-----
*Speed* 35 ft. (7 squares)
*Melee* +14/+9 _+1 keen scimitar_ (1d6+3/15-20), or
*Melee (Dervish Dance)* +14/+9 _+1 keen scimitar_ (1d6+5/15-20), or
*Melee (Two-Weapon Fighting)* +12/+7 _+1 keen scimitar_ (1d6+3/15-20) and +12 _+1 keen scimitar_ (1d6+2/15-20), or
*Melee (Dervish Dance plus Two-Weapon Fighting)* +12/+7 _+1 keen scimitar_ (1d6+5/15-20) and +12 _+1 keen scimitar_ (1d6+4/15-20), or
*Ranged* masterwork composite shortbow [+2 Str] +14/+9 (1d6+2/x3, 70 ft. range increment)
*Ranged Touch* tanglefoot bag +13 (DC 15 Reflex, 10 ft. range increment), or
*Ranged Touch (Two-Weapon Fighting)* tanglefoot bag +11/+11 (DC 15 Reflex, 10 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +10; *Grp* +12
*Atk Options* dance of death, dervish dance 2/day, Improved Feint, slashing blades, sneak attack +3d6, Spring Attack, Two-Weapon Fighting
-----
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 8, Cha 12
*SQ* fast movement +5 ft., movement mastery, trapfinding
*Feats* Combat Expertise, Dodge, Improved Feint, Improved Initiative, Mobility, Spring Attack (B), Two-Weapon Defense (B), Two-Weapon Fighting (B), Weapon Focus (scimitar) (B)
*Skills (Ranks)* Balance +10 (5), Bluff +8 (7), Diplomacy +3 (0), Disable Device +9 (9), Escape Artist +16 (13), Intimidate +3 (0), Jump +17 (13), Listen +7 (8), Move Silently +8 (0), Open Lock +9 (6), Perform (dance) +13 (12), Search +9 (9), Spot +7 (8), Tumble +18 (13), Use Rope +3 (+5 to bind someone) (0)
*Possessions* two _+1 keen scimitars_, _+2 silent moves studded leather, potion of barkskin +3, potion of cure serious wounds, potion of invisibility, potion of shield of faith +3_, four tanglefoot bags, masterwork composite shortbow [+2 Str], quiver with 20 arrows, plus another 70 gp unspent
-----
*Dance of Death (Ex):* Gains the benefits of the Cleave feat while performing a dervish dance. He does not have to move 5 feet before making the extra attack granted by this ability.

*Dervish Dance (Ex):* While in a dervish dance, can take a full attack option for melee attacks and still move up to his speed. Must move at least 5 feet between each attack, and cannot return to the square he just exited. Provokes attacks of opportunity as normal, but can Tumble, et cetera. If completed from making his move, his full attack ends. He gains a +2 damage bonus to slashing weapon attacks while dervish dancing. Duration equals 6 rounds. At the end of the dervish dance, he is fatigued for the duration of the encounter.

*Movement Mastery (Ex):* Can always take 10 on Jump, Perform (dance), and Tumble checks.

*Slashing Blades (Ex):* A scimitar is treated as a light weapon.[/sblock]
[sblock=Gilbert of the Changing Fist; CR 8
Human monk 1/transmuter 5/enlightened fist 2]
LE Medium humanoid (human)
*Init* +2; *Senses* Listen +10, Spot +10
*Languages* Common, Draconic, Infernal
-----
*AC* 16 (+2 Dex, +2 monk, +2 armor), touch 14, flat-footed 14
*hp* 34 (8 HD)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +6, *Will* +9
-----
*Speed* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Melee* +5 unarmed strike (1d6), or
*Ranged Touch* tanglefoot bag +5 (DC 15 Reflex, 10 ft. range increment), or
*Ranged Touch* +5 _wand of lesser orb of cold_ (2d8 cold, 30 ft. range), or
*Ranged Touch (Double Wand Wielder)* +3 _wand of lesser orb of cold_ (2d8 cold, 30 ft. range) and +3 _wand of lesser orb of sound_ (1d6 sonic, 25 ft. range)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +3
*Atk Options* _ki_ strike (magic), fist of energy, Stunning Fist (4/day, Fort DC 16)
*Spells Prepared* (4+1/4+1/4+1/3+1 per day; CL 6th)*:*
3rd - _dispel magic, haste*, protection from energy, ray of exhaustion_
2nd - _acid arrow, cat's grace*, false life, resist energy, see invisibility_
1st - _expeditious retreat*, grease_ (x2), _magic missile, shield_
0 - _dancing lights, detect magic, message*, ray of frost, resistance_
* Bonus Transmutation spell. *Prohibited Schools:* Enchantment, Illusion.
-----
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 8
*SQ* monk abilities (3rd level for certain class features)
*Feats* Combat Casting (B), Double Wand Wielder, Craft Wand (B), Improved Unarmed Strike (B), Scribe Scroll (B), Stunning Fist (B), Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Finesse
*Skills (Ranks)* Balance +5 (0), Concentration +13 (8), Diplomacy +1 (0), Escape Artist +7 (5), Hide +7 (5), Jump +8 (+12 with 20 ft. running start) (6), Knowledge (arcana) +11 (8), Listen +10 (8), Sense Motive +7 (5), Spellcraft +11 (+13 to learn transmutation) (6), Spot +10 (8), Tumble +10 (6), Use Rope +2 (+4 to bind someone) (0)
*Possessions* arcane scroll (_bear's endurance, protection from arrows, web_, CL 3rd), arcane scroll (_dispel magic, fireball, lightning bolt_, CL 5th), _bracers of armor +2_, two _potions of cure moderate wounds_, two _potions of mage armor_, _wand of lesser orb of cold_ (3rd level) (50 charges), _wand of lesser orb of sound_ (1st level) (50 charges), one tanglefoot bag, plus 75 gp unspent
*Spellbook* all wizard spells listed above, including those on arcane scrolls and in wands
-----
*Fist of Energy (Su):* Spend a Stunning Fist use to imbue unarmed strikes with +1d6 fire damage or +1d6 electricity damage for 1 round.

*N.B.:* Regarding grease, creatures with fewer than 5 ranks in Balance are considered flat-footed while balancing. Peace, Ezekiel, and Newark could exploit this via sneak attack.[/sblock]
[sblock=Ezekiel; CR 6
Human rogue 4/ranger 2]
NE Medium humanoid (human)
*Init* +2; *Senses* Listen +9, Spot +9
*Languages* Common
-----
*AC* 16 (+2 Dex, +1 natural, +3 armor), touch 12, flat-footed 16; uncanny dodge
*hp* 35 (6 HD)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +9, *Will* +3; evasion, trap sense +1
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* masterwork shortspear +7 (1d6+1 plus poison, 40 ft. range increment), or
*Ranged* masterwork shortspear +8 (1d6+1 plus poison, 40 ft. range increment), or
*Ranged (Point Blank Shot)* masterwork shortspear +9 (1d6+2 plus poison), or
*Ranged (Rapid Shot)* masterwork shortspear +5/+5 (1d6+1 plus poison, 40 ft. range increment), or
*Ranged (Point Blank Shot & Rapid Shot)* masterwork shortspear +6/+6 (1d6+2 plus poison), or
*Ranged Touch* tanglefoot bag +7 (DC 15 Reflex, 20 ft. range increment), or
*Ranged (Point Blank Shot)* tanglefoot bag +8 (DC 15 Reflex, 20 ft. range increment), or
*Ranged (Rapid Shot)* tanglefoot bag +5/+5 (DC 15 Reflex, 20 ft. range increment), or
*Ranged (Point Blank Shot & Rapid Shot)* tanglefoot bag +6/+6 (DC 15 Reflex, 20 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +5; *Grp* +6
*Atk Options* favored enemy (human) +2, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Rapid Shot, sneak attack +2d6
-----
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 8
*SQ* trapfinding, wild empathy +1
*Feats* Far Shot, Point Blank Shot (B), Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Rapid Shot (B), Track (B)
*Skills (Ranks)* Balance +4 (0), Bluff +6 (7), Diplomacy +3 (0), Disable Device +7 (7), Hide +8 (6), Intimidate +1 (0), Jump +8 (5), Listen +9 (7), Move Silently +8 (6), Open Lock +9 (7), Search +5 (5), Sense Motive +9 (7), Survival +6 (+8 to find or follow tracks) (4), Spot +9 (7), Tumble +11 (7)
*Possessions* _amulet of natural armor +1_, four _jumping caltrops_ (CAd 133), _potion of blur, potion of invisibility, potion of shield of faith +3_, three masterwork shortspears, three weapon capsule retainers (one per shortspear), three quickfrost alchemical capsules (CAd 122), masterwork studded leather, two tanglefoot bags, three doses of Large scorpion venom, plus 44 gp unspent.
-----
*Favored Enemy (Ex):* +2 bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival checks against humans. +2 bonus on weapon damage rolls against humans.

*Poison:* All three masterwork shortspears are pre-poisoned with Large scorpion venom. Injury Fort DC 18; initial and secondary damage 1d6 Str.[/sblock]
[sblock=Newark; CR 6
Half-vampire human rogue 3/fighter 2]
NE Medium humanoid (human)
*Init* +8; *Senses* Listen +9, Spot +9
*Languages* Common, Elven
-----
*AC* 20 (+4 Dex, +2 natural, +4 armor), touch 14, flat-footed 16; Combat Expertise
*hp* 32 (5 HD); *DR* 5/magic or silver; *fast healing* 1
*Resist* cold 5, electricity 5
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +7, *Will* +2; evasion, trap sense +1
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* masterwork spiked chain +9 (2d4+3), or
*Melee Touch (Improved Trip)* masterwork spiked chain +9 (Strength check +6 plus free attack if successful), or
*Melee* slam +6 (1d6+2), or
*Ranged Touch* tanglefoot bag +8 (DC 15 Reflex, 10 ft. range increment), or
*Ranged (flaming, frost, or shock arrow)* masterwork composite shortbow [+2 Str] +8 (1d6+3 plus 1d6 cold, electricity, or fire/x3, 70 ft. range increment), or
*Ranged (burrowing arrow)* masterwork composite shortbow [+2 Str] +8 (1d6+3 plus 1d8 upon removal/x3, 70 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft. (10 ft. with spiked chain)
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +6
*Atk Options* children of the night, Combat Reflexes (up to 5 AoO/round), Improved Trip, sneak attack +2d6
-----
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 10
*SQ* trapfinding
*Feats* Combat Expertise (B), Combat Reflexes, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (spiked chain) (B), Improved Initiative (B), Improved Trip, Weapon Finesse (B)
*Skills (Ranks)* Balance +5* (0), Bluff +8 (6), Climb +9* (8), Diplomacy +2 (0), Escape Artist +9* (6), Hide +11* (6), Intimidate +6 (4), Jump +11* (8), Listen +9 (6), Move Silently +11* (6), Search +7 (6), Spot +9 (6), Tumble +11* (6), Use Rope +4 (+6 to bind someone) (0) (*Includes -1 armor check penalty.)
*Possessions* five _+1 burrowing arrows_ (CW 135), five _+1 flaming arrows_, five _+1 frost arrows_, five _+1 shock arrows, oil of sonic weapon_ (CAd 157), _potion of cure moderate wounds, potion of invisibility_, masterwork chain shirt, masterwork composite shortbow [+2 Str], masterwork spiked chain, quiver, two tanglefoot bags, plus 160 gp unspent
-----
*Children of the Night (Su):* Once per day, summon 1d4 rat swarms, 1d3 bat swarms, or 1d6 wolves as a standard action. Creatures arrive in 2d6 rounds and serve the half-vampire for up to 1 hour.

*Fast Healing (Ex):* A half-vampire's fast healing only kicks in when the half-vampire is reduced to less than one-half his full hit points.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Vermin-Kin*

Here's a template I worked up for a new campaign I'm working on.

[sblock=Vermin-Kin Template]
A vermin-kin is a magical beast that appears to be nothing more than a common monstrous vermin. As is often the case, appearances are deceiving. Vermin-kin are intelligent, and they have spell-like abilities. "Vermin-kin" is an inherited template that can be applied to any Medium, Large, or Huge vermin, hereafter called the "base creature". Areas not addressed below are not changed from the base creature.

*Type:* The base creature's type changes to magical beast.

*Hit Dice:* The vermin-kin has the same number of Hit Dice as the base creature, but it's Hit Dice are d10s instead of d8s.

*Base Attack:* The vermin-kin's Base Attack Bonus is equal to its Hit Dice.

*Special Attacks:* The vermin-kin retains the special attacks of the base creature. It also gains the following special attack.

_Control Vermin (Ex):_ Vermin-kin continually exude a pheromone detectable to vermin of the base creature's species. This species of vermin within a 30-foot radius will not attack the vermin-kin unless controlled by an outside force or the vermin-kin itself attacks the creature. As a standard action, a vermin-kin can compel the proper species of vermin within range to move or attack as directed. Vermin receive no saving throw against this effect.

_Spell-Like Abilities:_ Vermin-kin can use a limited number of cleric spells. A vermin-kin's base creature determines what cleric domains its spells come from. The highest level spell a vermin-kin can use is equal to its Charisma modifier. Each spell-like ability can be used once per day. Caster level equals the vermin-kin's Hit Dice. Save DCs are equal to 10 + spell level + the vermin-kin's Charisma modifier. For example, a Large vermin-kin scorpion has a +2 Charisma modifier. It uses the 1st- and 2nd-level spells from the Evil and Death domains. Thus, a Large vermin-kin scorpion can use _cause fear, death knell, desecrate_, and _protection from good_ once per day each.

*Table: Vermin-Kin Spell-Like Abilities*
_Base Creature : Domains_
Ant : Earth, Law
Bee : Good, Sun
Beetle : Plant, Strength
Centipede : Evil, Death
Praying mantis : Luck, Protection
Scorpion: Destruction, Evil
Spider : Evil, Knowledge
Wasp : Air, Evil

*Special Qualities:* The vermin-kin is not mindless like the base creature. It otherwise retains the special qualities of the base creature.

*Saves:* A vermin-kin's good saves are Fortitude and Reflex, not just Fortitude like the base creature.

*Abilities:* A vermin-kin has an Intelligence score. To determine a vermin-kin's Intelligence, average the base creature's Wisdom and Charisma, and then add the base creature's Hit Dice. After this, change Charisma to 10 + the base creature's Hit Dice.

*Skills:* A vermin-kin receives skill points equal to (2 + Int modifier, minimum 1) per Hit Die, with quadruple skill points for the first Hit Die. Its racial skills are Climb, Intimidate, Notice, Search, Stealth, and Survival. All vermin-kin speak Sylvan. Vermin-kin with an Intelligence higher than 11 often know humanoid, monstrous humanoid, or giant languages.

*Feats:* A vermin-kin retains the base creature's feats (if any) as bonus feats. It also receives feats as normal for a creature of its Hit Dice. All vermin-kin have Iron Will as a bonus feat.

*Challenge Rating:* As base creature +1.

*Alignment:* A vermin-kin's alignment depends on the base creature.

*Table: Vermin-Kin Alignment*
_Base Creature : Alignment_
Ant : Any lawful
Bee : Always lawful good
Beetle : Any neutral
Centipede, scorpion, spider, wasp : Any evil
Praying mantis : Any good

*Treasure:* Standard

*Advancement:* Vermin-kin advance to up three times the Hit Dice of the base creature. The first third involves no increase in size. The second third increase size by one category.[/sblock]
[sblock=Sample Vermin-Kin
Vermin-Kin Huge Hunting Spider; CR 6]
Always E Large magical beast
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., tremorsense 60 ft., Listen +4, Spot +12
-----
*AC* 16 (-2 size, +3 Dex, +5 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 13; Combat Expertise
*hp* 60 (8 HD)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +9, *Will* +4
-----
*Speed* 40 ft. (8 squares), climb 20 ft.
*Melee* bite +10 (2d6+6 plus poison)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +8; *Grp* +20
*Atk Options* Combat Reflexes (4 AoO/round), control vermin, poison
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 8th)*:*
1/day - _confusion_ (Will 18), _clairaudience/clairvoyance, desecrate, detect secret doors, detect thoughts, divination, magic circle against good, protection from good, unholy blight_ (Will partial 18)
-----
*Abilities* Str 19, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 18
*SQ* web
*Feats* Alertness, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Iron Will (B)
*Skills* Climb +12, Disguise +9, Hide +7, Intimidate +15 (does not include modifier for size difference), Jump +15 (+19 with running start), Move Silently +14, Spot +12
-----
*Control Vermin (Ex):* Vermin-kin continually exude a pheromone detectable to vermin of the base creature's species. This species of vermin within a 30-foot radius will not attack the vermin-kin unless controlled by an outside force or the vermin-kin itself attacks the creature. As a standard action, a vermin-kin can compel the proper species of vermin within range to move or attack as directed. Vermin receive no saving throw against this effect.

*Poison (Ex):* A vermin-kin hunting spider has a poisonous bite, Fortitude save DC 16, inflicts 1d8 Strength initial and secondary damage. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Tremorsense [60’] (Ex):* Can detect and pinpoint a creature or object within 60 ft. in contact with the ground, or within any range in contact with their webs.

*Web (Ex):* Vermin-kin hunting spiders often wait in their webs or in trees, then lowers silently on silk strands and leap onto prey. A strand is strong enough to support the spider and one creature of the same size. A vermin-kin hunting spider can move across its own web at its climb speed and can pinpoint the location of any creature touching its web.

*Skills:* Vermin-kin hunting spiders have a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks and a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks. They can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened. They use either their Strength or Dexterity modifier for Climb checks, whichever is higher. Vermin-kin hunting spiders have a +10 racial bonus on Jump checks and a +8 racial bonus on Spot checks.
-----
*Environment* temperate forests
*Organization* solitary or colony (2-5)
*Treasure* standard
*Advancement* 9-16 HD (Huge); 17-24 HD (Gargantuan)[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*The Tenebrous Templars*

This nasty sextet of villains combine stealth and guile with spell power and a religious zeal for murder and undeath. The Tongue of Orcus, Aldesal, Yohandi, and Ahsyrel make use of material from Liber Mortis. I took some liberties with a few items here and there. For example, Orcus's favored weapon is the mace, not the claw, but I didn't like the idea of Blood-Caw wielding a weapon. I guess you could let the PCs make a DC 19 Knowledge (religion) check to know Orcus's favored weapon for some of his more monstrous followers is the claw rather than the mace.

[sblock=The Tenebrous Templars; EL 16]
*Ahsryel Wightspawn:* Ahsyrel is a swarm-shifter deathlock, an undead shapechanger born from the corpse of a powerful spellcaster whose was killed by a fiendish spider swarm. Unfortunately, the body could not remain quiet in the grave. Ahsryel remembers very little of its mortal life. It now exists to serve Orcus by bringing as many creatures as possible into an intimate embrace with undeath. On this hellish mission, Ahsryel is served by five powerful evil creatures whose devotion to Orcus cannot be questioned.

*Aldesal Vobert:* Ahsryel's most dangerous weapon is the choker Aldesal Vobert. (Bonus points to whomever unscrambles that name to reveal the name of a real world monster.) Aldesal is one of two clerics of Orcus affiliated with the Tenebrous Templars. It is also an accomplished assassin and master of stealth. Although Aldesal can hold its own in a straight-up fight, it prefers to kill by ambush. Its specialty is slaying enemy spellcasters, a task its constrict attack makes it well-suited to.

*Blood-Caw and Chopsis:* These monsters provide the Tenebrous Templars with some raw savagery. Blood-Caw is an outcast achaierai. Chopsis is a hieracosphinx. Both are unholy soldiers devoted to the cause of Orcus.

*The Tongue of Orcus:* If Aldesal is Ahsyrel's most dangerous weapon, the Tongue of Orcus is the lurking terror's subtle. This doppleganger's real name is lost somewhere in a list of aliases as long as a fire giant's arm. Among the Tenebrous Templars, it is referred to simply as "the Tongue" or "Tongue". It serves as the Templars' advance party. The Tongue disguises itself, moves into a community, and then uses its change shape, _detect thoughts_, and remarkable interaction skills to sow seeds of paranoia, fear, and anger. Its methods run the gamut from spreading malicious gossip to committing violent crimes while disguised as someone important within the community. Once the Tongue's work is done, it gets word to the other Templars, who then descend upon the strife-torn community like jackals savaging a dying rabbit.

*Yohandi*: Yohandi is the sole human member of the Tenebrous Templars. She is also Ahsyrel's consort and the most versatile spellcaster of the group. Yohandi performs a support role within the Tenebrous Templars. She uses her spells to buff her comrades and herself. Give Yohandi too much to prepare, and she shows up for a fight with at a few augmented undead to bolster the Templars' numbers.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ahsryel Wightspawn; CR 12
Swarm-shifter deathlock rogue5/lurking terror 3]
CE Medium undead (shapechanger)
*Init* +8; *Senses* darkvision 90 ft., Listen +13, Spot +13
*Language* Abyssal, Common, Infernal
-----
*AC* 21 (+4 Dex, +1 natural, +4 armor, +2 deflection), touch 16, flat-footed 21; trap sense +1, uncanny dodge
*hp* 71 (11 HD); *turn resistance* +2 (+6 within 60 ft. of Yohandi)
*Undead Traits* immune to ability damage, ability drain, critical hits, disease, death effects, death from massive damage, effects that require Fortitude saves (unless it works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, exhaustion, fatigue, mind-affecting spells and abilities, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_ effects, stunning
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +10, *Will* +9; +2 to all saves if within 60 ft. of Yohandi, evasion, trap sense +1
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* bite +9 (1d4+3)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +6; *Grp* +7
*Atk Options* Daunting Presence (Will 20), deathly power, hide in plain sight, sneak attack +3d6, swarm form
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 11th)*:*
At will - _detect magic, inflict minor wounds_ (Will 13), _read magic_
3/day - _cause fear_ (Will 14), _magic missile_ (5 missiles), _summon monster I_
2/day - _death knell_ (Will 15), _ghoul glyph_ (Fort partial 15)
-----
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 19, Con --, Int 18, Wis 14, Cha 17
*SQ* trapfinding
*Feats* Alertness, Daunting Presence, Improved Initiative, Lifebond (Yohandi)
*Skills* Bluff +8, Climb +9, Concentration +9, Diplomacy +7, Disable Device +9, Disguise +8 (+10 when it knows its observed and tries to act in character), Escape Artist +12, Hide +18, Intimidate +10, Knowledge (arcana) +10, Listen +13, Move Silently +17, Open Lock +9, Search +12, Sense Move +7, Sleight of Hand +11, Spellcraft +12 (+14 to decipher spells on scrolls), Spot +13, Use Magic Device +8 (+10 to checks related to scrolls), Use Rope +4 (+6 to bind someone)
*Possessions* _+1 studded leather_, arcane scroll (_blink, displacement_) (CL 5th), _amulet of mighty fists +2, potion of barkskin +3, ring of protection +2_, plus 1225 gp

*Ahsyrel's Swarm of Undead Flies Form*
CE Fine undead (shapechanger, swarm)
*Init* +8; *Senses* darkvision 90 ft., Listen +4, Spot +4
*Language* Abyssal, Common, Infernal
-----
*AC* 22 (+8 size, +4 Dex), touch 22, flat-footed 22; trap sense +1, uncanny dodge
*hp* 71 (11 HD); *turn resistance* +2 (+6 within 60 ft. of Yohandi)
*Undead Traits* immune to ability damage, ability drain, critical hits, disease, death effects, death from massive damage, effects that require Fortitude saves (unless it works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, exhaustion, fatigue, mind-affecting spells and abilities, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_ effects, stunning
*Swarm Traits* immune to spells that target a specific number of creatures (including single target spells)
*Immune* weapon damage
*Swarm Vulnerabilities* see below
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +14, *Will* +9; +2 to all saves if within 60 ft. of Yohandi, evasion, trap sense +1, -10 penalty on saves versus spells or abilities that effect an area (or double damage if no save is allowed)
-----
*Speed* Fly 40 ft. (8 squares) (perfect)
*Melee* swarm (3d6 plus disease)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 0 ft.
*Base Atk* +6; *Grp* --
*Atk Options* Daunting Presence (Will 20), deathly power, hide in plain sight, sneak attack +3d6, swarm form
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 11th)*:*
At will - _detect magic, inflict minor wounds_ (Will 13), _read magic_
3/day - _cause fear_ (Will 14), _magic missile_ (5 missiles), _summon monster I_
2/day - _death knell_ (Will 15), _ghoul glyph_ (Fort partial 15)
-----
*Abilities* Str 2, Dex 27, Con --, Int 18, Wis 14, Cha 17
*SQ* hivemind, swarm traits, trapfinding
*Feats* Alertness, Daunting Presence, Improved Initiative, Lifebond (Yohandi)
*Skills* Bluff +8, Climb +9, Concentration +9, Diplomacy +7, Disable Device +9, Disguise +8 (+10 when it knows its observed and tries to act in character), Escape Artist +12, Hide +18, Intimidate +10, Knowledge (arcana) +10, Listen +13, Move Silently +17, Open Lock +9, Search +12, Sense Move +7, Sleight of Hand +11, Spellcraft +12 (+14 to decipher spells on scrolls), Spot +13, Use Magic Device +8 (+10 to checks related to scrolls), Use Rope +4 (+6 to bind someone)
-----
*Daunting Presence (Ex):* As a standard action against an intelligent foe within 30 feet who has line of sight, causes that creature to be shaken for 10 minutes (Will save DC 17 negates).

*Deathly Power (Ex):* Add lurking terror class level to save DCs of all extraordinary and supernatural abilities. This modifier is included in Ahsryel's stat blocks.

*Disease (Ex) (swarm form only):* Red ache - swarm attack, Fortitude save DC 21, incubation period 1d3 days, damage 1d8 Dex. The save is Charisma-based.

*Distraction (Ex) (swarm form only):* Any living creature vulnerable to a swarm's damage that begins its turn with the swarm in its square is nauseated for 1 round (Fort DC 18). Even with a successful save, spellcasting or concentrating on spells within the area of a swarm requires a Concentration check (DC 20 + spell level). Using skills requiring patience and concentration requires a DC 20 Concentration check.

*Hide in Plain Sight (Ex):* Use the Hide skill even when being observed as long as it has cover or concealment.

*Immune to Weapon Damage (Ex) (swarm form only):* Weapon attacks are useless against a swarm of Fine creatures.

*Swarm Form (Su):* As a standard action, Ahsyrel can transform into or from a swarm of undead flies. Assuming swarm form absorbs all its equipment into swarm form. Transforming either to swarm form or back again infuses Ahsyrel with negative energy, healing 11 hit points of damage. Some feats and skills may not be usable in swarm form.

*Swarm Vulnerabilities (swarm form only):* A lit torch swung as an improvised weapon deals 1d3 points of fire damage per hit. A weapon with a special ability such as flaming or frost deal its energy damage with a hit even if the swarm is immune to weapon damage. High winds treat a Fine swarm as if it were a single Fine creature.[/sblock]
[sblock=Aldesal Vobert; CR 12
Advanced choker cleric 5/assassin 4]
NE Medium aberration
*Init* +6; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +7, Spot +7
*Language* Abyssal, Undercommon
-----
*AC* 22 (+2 Dex, +4 natural, +6 armor), touch 12, flat-footed 22; uncanny dodge
*hp* 109 (16 HD)
*Fort* +10, *Ref* +11, *Will* +13; +4 versus poison, +2 versus mind-affecting spells/abilities and disease
-----
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares), climb 10 ft.
*Melee* 2 tentacles +15 melee (1d4+4), or
*Ranged* _+1 magebane returning throwing axe_ +13 (1d6+5), or
*Ranged (versus arcane target)* _+1 magebane returning throwing axe_ +15 (1d6+7 plus 2d6)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 15 ft.
*Base Atk* +11; *Grp* +19
*Atk Options* constrict 1d4+4, death attack, improved grab, poison use, Profane Lifeleech, quickness, rebuke undead (+2 rebuking checks) (4/day), sneak attack +2d6
*Assassin Spells Known* (CL 4th)*:*
2nd (2/day) - _alter self, invisibility, undetectable alignment_
1st (4/day) - _feather fall, ghost sound, jump, obscuring mist, true strike_
*Cleric Spells Prepared* (CL 5th)*:*
3rd (2+1/day) - _dispel magic, magic circle against good*, prayer_
2nd (3+1/day) - _bull's strength, hold person, invisibility*, resist energy_
1st (4+1/day) - _bane_ (Will DC 14), _disguise self*, divine favor, shield of faith_ (x2)
0 (5/day) - _detect magic, guidance_ (x2), _resistance_ (x2)
* Domain spell. *Domains* Evil (cast evil spells at +1 caster level), Trickery.
-----
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 14, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 12
*Feats* Brew Potion, Improved Initiative (B), Lightning Reflexes, Profane Lifeleech, Stealthy, Tomb-Born Resilience, Tomb-Tainted Soul
*Skills* Bluff +10, Climb +11*, Diplomacy +3, Disguise +6 (+8 if it knows its observed and tries to act in character), Hide +22*, Intimidate +3, Knowledge (religion) +6, Listen +7, Move Silently +13*, Spot +7 (*Includes -1 armor check penalty.)
*Possessions* _+2 chain shirt, +1 magebane returning throwing axe, lesser silent metamagic rod, oil of greater magic fang +1, potion of inflict moderate wounds_, plus 700 gp
-----
*Constrict (Ex):* Aldesal deals 1d4+4 points of damage with a successful grapple check against a Huge or smaller creature. Because it seizes its victim by the neck, a creature in the choker’s grasp cannot speak or cast spells with verbal components.

*Death Attack:* If an assassin studies his victim for 3 rounds and then makes a sneak attack with a melee weapon that successfully deals damage, the sneak attack has the additional effect of possibly either paralyzing or killing the target (assassin’s choice). While studying the victim, the assassin can undertake other actions so long as his attention stays focused on the target and the target does not detect the assassin or recognize the assassin as an enemy. If the victim of such an attack fails a Fortitude save (DC 15) against the kill effect, he dies. If the saving throw fails against the paralysis effect, the victim is rendered helpless and unable to act for 1d6 rounds plus 1 round per level of the assassin. If the victim’s saving throw succeeds, the attack is just a normal sneak attack. Once the assassin has completed the 3 rounds of study, he must make the death attack within the next 3 rounds.

If a death attack is attempted and fails (the victim makes his save) or if the assassin does not launch the attack within 3 rounds of completing the study, 3 new rounds of study are required before he can attempt another death attack.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a choker must hit a Huge or smaller opponent with a tentacle attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can constrict. Chokers receive a +4 racial bonus on grapple checks, which is already included in the statistics block.

*Poison Use:* Assassins are trained in the use of poison and never risk accidentally poisoning themselves when applying poison to a blade.

*Profane Lifeleech (Su):* As a standard action, spend two rebuke undead attempts to deal 1d6 points of damage to all living creatures within a 30-foot burst. This effect cannot reduce a creature's hit points to less than 0. Aldesal is healed an amount of damage equal to the total amount of hit points that it drains from affected creatures.

*Quickness (Su):* Although not particularly dexterous, a choker is supernaturally quick. It can take an extra standard action or move action during its turn each round.

*Tomb-Tainted Soul (Ex):* Aldesal is healed by negative energy and harmed by positive energy as if it were an undead creature.

*Skills:* A chokers has a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks and can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened.[/sblock]
[sblock=Blood-Caw; CR 9
Achaierai pious templar 4]
CE Large outsider (chaotic, evil, extraplanar)
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +13, Spot +13
*Language* Infernal
-----
*AC* 23 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +2 armor, +10 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 21; Dodge, Mobility
*hp* 79 (10 HD); *DR* 1/-
*SR* 19
*Fort* +12, *Ref* +8, *Will* +13; mettle, True Believer (+2 insight bonus to 1 save once/day)
-----
*Speed* 50 ft. (10 squares)
*Melee* 2 claws +13 (2d6+5) and bite +7 (4d6+1), or
*Melee (with Smite)* claw +17 (2d6+9) and claw +13 (2d6+5) and bite +7 (4d6+1)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +10; *Grp* +17
*Atk Options* smite 1/day, Spring Attack
*Blackguard Spells Prepared* (CL 4th)*:*
2nd (2/day) - _bull's strength, cure moderate wounds_
1st (2/day) - _corrupt fang_ x2
*N.B.* _Corrupt fang_ works like _bless weapon_ but affects one natural weapon per casting and improves that weapon's effectiveness against good foes. Blood-Caw uses this on its claws and fangs in order to automatically confirm critical hits.
-----
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 14, Con 17, Int 11, Wis 18, Cha 21
*Feats* Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack (B), True Believer, Weapon Focus (claw), Weapon Specialization (claw) (B)
*Skills* Balance +8, Climb +12, Concentration +10, Diplomacy +7, Hide +7, Knowledge (religion) +4, Jump +13 (+21 with running start), Listen +13, Move Silently +11, Sense Motive +13, Spot +13
*Possessions* _bracers of armor +2_, divine scroll (_cure serious wounds, inflict serious wounds_) (CL 5th), _potion of greater magic fang +2, potion of heroism, wand of shatter_ (50 charges), plus 800 gp
-----
*Black Cloud (Ex):* Up to three times per day an achaierai can release a choking, toxic black cloud. Those other than achaierai within 10 feet instantly take 2d6 points of damage. They must also succeed on a DC 15 Fort save or be affected for 3 hours as though by an _insanity_ spell (caster level 16th). The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Mettle (Su):* If the pious templar makes a Will or Fortitude saving throw that would nromally reduce the spell's effects, he suffers no effects from the spell at all.

*Smite (Su):* Once per day, the pious templar may make a single melee attack with a +4 attack bonus and damage bonus equal to his pious templar level.[/sblock]
[sblock=Chopsis; CR 9
Hieracosphinx divine crusader 4]
CE Large magical beast
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Listen +13, Spot +15
*Language* Common, Draconic, Sphinx
-----
*AC* 21 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +8 natural, +1 armor), touch 12, flat-footed 18
*hp* 93 (13 HD)
*Resist* electricity 5
*Fort* +12, *Ref* +10, *Will* +12
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares), fly 90 ft. (poor); Flyby Attack
*Melee* +17 melee (1d10+6) and 2 claws +13 melee (1d6+3)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +12; *Grp* +22
*Atk Options* Cleave, death touch (1/day), pounce, Power Attack, rake (1d6+3)
*Divine Crusader Spells Prepared* (CL 4th)*:*
2nd (2/day) - _death knell_ (x2) (Will 13)
1st (3/day) - _cause fear_ (x3) (Will 12)
*Domain* Death
-----
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 17, Con 14 (12), Int 10, Wis 20, Cha 12
*Feats* Cleave, Flyby Attack, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (claw)
*Skills* Concentration +10, Knowledge (religion) +4, Listen +13, Spot +15
*Possessions* _bracers of armor +1, necklace of fireballs (Type I), pink rhomboid ioun stone_ (+2 Con), _ring of lesser healing_, plus 270 gp
-----
*Pounce (Ex):* If a sphinx charges a foe, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks.

*Rake (Ex):* Attack bonus +17 melee, damage 1d6+3.

*Skills:* Hieracosphinxes have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.

*Ring of Lesser Healing:* Upon command as a standard action that doesn not provoke attacks of opportunity, up to three times per day, this ring enables its wearer to cast _cure light wounds_ (caster level 1st). Faint conjuration; CL 1st; Forge Ring, _cure light wounds_; Price 1,080 gp.[/sblock]
[sblock=The Tongue of Orcus; CR 9
Doppelganger bard 2/evangelist 4]
NE Medium monstrous humanoid (shapechanger)
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +8, Spot +6
*Languages* Common, Elven, Gnome, Goblin, Infernal
-----
*AC* AC 15 (+1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 14
*hp* 59 (10 HD)
*Immune* _sleep_ effects, charm effects
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +9, *Will* +15
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* slam +8 (1d6), or
*Ranged* _+1 flaming shortbow_ +9/+4 (1d6 plus 1d6 fire/x3, range increment 60 ft.)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +8; *Grp* +8
*Atk Options* countersong, _detect thoughts, fascinate_, inflame the righteous, inspire courage +1, inspire dread
*Special Action* change shape, fast talk, skill mastery (Bluff, Diplomacy, Disguise, Sense Motive)
*Bard Spells Known* (CL 2nd)*:*
1st (1/day) - _expeditious retreat, undetectable alignment_
0 (3/day) - _detect magic, ghost sound_ (Will disbelief 11), _light, mage hand, message_
-----
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 17, Wis 18, Cha 16
*SQ* bardic knowledge +5, bardic music (2/day), great orator (4/day)
*Feats* Great Fortitude, Lingering Song, Negotiator, Requiem
*Skills* Bluff +20 (+24 if it can read opponent's mind), Diplomacy +13, Disguise +16 (+18 when it knows its being observed and tries to act in character), Gather Information +11, Intimidate +9, Listen +8, Knowledge (religion) +11, Perform (oratory) +14, Sense Motive +17, Spot +6
*N.B.* Add +10 circumstance bonus to Disguise checks when using change shape. Add +4 circumstance bonus to Disguise checks if it can read opponent's mind.
*Possessions* _+1 flaming shortbow_, one _arrow of slaying_ (DM's choice), two _potions of cure moderate wounds, potion of mage armor, potion of misdirection_, quiver with 20 arrows, plus 438 gp
-----
*Change Shape (Su):* A doppelganger can assume the shape of any Small or Medium humanoid. In humanoid form, the doppelganger loses its natural attacks. A doppelganger can remain in its humanoid form until it chooses to assume a new one. A change in form cannot be dispelled, but a doppelganger reverts to its natural form when killed. A _true seeing_ spell or ability reveals its natural form.

*Detect Thoughts (Su):* A doppelganger can continuously use _detect thoughts_ as the spell (caster level 18th; Will DC 15 negates). It can suppress or resume this ability as a free action. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Inflame the Righteous (Su):* This ability wreathes the Tongue and his allies within 30 feet in divine flame. This duplicates the _fire shield_ spell (caster level 9th). Damage caused by this ability is purely divine and not subject to a creature's resistance to or immunity to fire. Delivering this oratory requires a full-round action to activate and requires concentration each round to continue the effect. The effect lasts 3 rounds after the Tongue ceases to speak.

*Inspire Dread (Su):* Inspire hopelessness in all enemies within 30 feet. This imposes a -4 penalty on Will saves. Delivering this oratory requires a full-round action to activate and requires concentration each round to continue the effect. The effect lasts 3 rounds after the Tongue ceases to speak. This is a mind-affecting ability.

*Lingering Song (Ex):* The Tongue's inspire courage bardic music ability's effects last for 1 minute after an inspired ally stops hearing him perform.

*Requiem (Ex):* The Tongue's mind-affecting bardic music abilities can effect the undead.

*Skills:* A doppelganger has a +4 racial bonus on Bluff and Disguise checks. When using its change shape ability, a doppelganger gets an additional +10 circumstance bonus on Disguise checks. If it can read an opponent’s mind, it gets a further +4 circumstance bonus on Bluff and Disguise checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Tenebrous Templars, Continued*

Here's the last member of the Tenebrous Templars.

[sblock=Yohanhdi; CR 10
Hooded pupil human cleric 3/wizard 3/true necromancer 3]
NE Medium humanoid
*Init* +5; *Senses* Listen +7, Spot +7
*Languages* Abyssal, Common, Infernal
-----
*AC* AC 13 (+1 Dex, +2 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 12
*hp* 49 (9 HD)
*Resist* cold 5
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +6, *Will* +12
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* claw +4 (1d6), or
*Ranged Touch* _wand of acid arrow_ +5 (2d4 acid for two rounds, range 520 ft.), or
*Ranged Touch* _ray of exhaustion_ +5 (exhausted for 5 minutes, Fort DC 17 reduces effect to fatigued; range 45 ft.)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +4
*Atk Options* death touch (1/day), drink blood, rebuke undead (8/day as 6th-level cleric with a +2 bonus on turning checks)
*Cleric Spells Prepared* (CL 5th, or CL 6th for necromancy)*:*
3rd (2+1/day) - _animate dead_* (N/E), _dispel magic, summon undead III_ (E)
2nd (3+1/day) - _blade of pain and fear_ (Will partial 15), _cure moderate wounds, desecrate_* (E), _silence_
1st (4+1/day) - _cause fear_* (Will 14), _cure light wounds_ (x2), _detect good, entropic shield_
0 (5/day) - _detect magic, guidance, light, resistance_ (x2)
* Domain spell. *Domains* Death, Undeath. *N.B.* E = Evil spell. N = Necromancy spell.
*Wizard Spells Prepared* (CL 5th, or CL 6th for necromancy)*:*
3rd (2/day) - _haste, ray of exhaustion_ (N) (Fort partial 17)
2nd (3/day) - _cat's grace, false life_ (N), _magic missile_ (Fell Weaken)
1st (4/day) - _acid splash_ (Fell Weaken) (x2), _mage armor, shield_
0 (4/day) - _daze_ (Will 13), _mage hand, message_ (x2), _touch of fatigue_ (Fort 14) (N)
*Spell-Like Ability**:*
1/day - _clutch of orcus_ (CL 11th) (Fort 14), _create undead_ (CL 10th)
-----
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 12
*SQ* necromantic prowess, _spider climb_
*Feats* Alertness (B), Corpsecrafter, Deadly Chill, Extra Turning (B), Fell Weaken, Improved Initiative (B), Lightning Reflexes (B), Nimble Bones, Scribe Scroll (B), Spell Focus (necromancy) (B)
*Skills* Concentration +14, Decipher Script +8, Diplomacy +9, Hide +3, Knowledge (arcana) +15, Knowledge (religion) +15, Listen +7, Move Silently +3, Search +5, Spellcraft +17, Spot +7
*Possessions* arcane scroll (_scorching ray_ (Fell Weaken), _slow_) (CL 5th), _minor circlet of blasting, potion of shield of faith +4_, _skeletal hand_ undead graft, _wand of acid arrow_ (50 charges), plus 670 gp
-----
*Clutch of Orcus (Sp):* A magical force grips the subject's heart or similar vital organ to a range of 210 feet. The humanoid victim reacts as if having a heart attack. It is paralyzed and takes 1d3 points of damage per round. Concentration is required to maintain the spell each round. A DC 14 Fortitude save negates. A conscious victim is allowed a new save each round to end the spell.

*Corpsecrafter, Deadly Chill, and Nimblebones (Ex):* Each undead Yohandi raises or creates with any necromancy spell gains a +4 enhancement bonus to Strength, gains a +2 hit points per Hit Die, deals an extra 1d6 points of cold damage with its natural weapons, gains a +4 bonus on initiative checks, and a gains a +10-foot increase to its base land speed.

*Drink Blood (Su):* Once per day, Yohandi can suck blood from a living victim who has damage that is not yet healed. She does so by making a successful grapple check (or targeting a helpless foe). Against a pinned or helpless foe, she drinks blood, dealing 2 points of Constitution damage.

*Fell Weaken:* Spells altered with this metamagic feat that damage a living foe also inflict a -4 Strength penalty for 1 minute on that foe. Strength penalties from multiple Fell Weaken spells do not stack.

*Necromantic Prowess (Ex):* When rebuking undead, casting a necromancy spell, or using a spell-like ability that mimics a necromancy spell, Yohandi has a +1 bonus to effective caster level.

*Spider Climb (Su):* Yohandi can _spider climb_ at will.

*Skills:* Hooded pupils have a +2 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, Move Silently, and Spot checks.[/sblock]
[sblock=Yohandi's Guard of Two Ettin Skeletons]
Created via _animate dead_ and _desecrate_
NE Large undead
*Init* +8; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.
*Languages* Abyssal, Common, Infernal
-----
*AC* AC 11 (-1 size, +2 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 11
*hp* 95 (10 HD); *DR* 5/bludgeoning
*Undead Traits* immune to ability damage, ability drain, critical hits, disease, death effects, death from massive damage, effects that require Fortitude saves (unless it works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, exhaustion, fatigue, mind-affecting spells and abilities, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_ effects, stunning
*Immune* cold
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +3, *Will* +7
-----
*Speed* 50 ft. (10 squares)
*Melee* 2 claws +12 (1d6+8 plus 1d6 cold), or
*Ranged* 2 javelins +4 (1d8+8)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +5; *Grp* +17
*Atk Options* superior two-weapon fighting
-----
*Abilities* Str 27, Dex 10, Con —, Int —, Wis 10, Cha 1
*Feats* Improved Initiative
*Possessions* javelins (x4)[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*The Lord of Despair*

The Lord of Despair was once one of the Heavens' greatest warriors, a shining example of nobility and bravery, but as his reputation grew so too did his pride and ambition. After a few centuries, his hubris reached such unmanageable proportions that he led a mutiny against its heavenly overlords. The war was terrible in ways that defy mortal comprehension. The Lord of Despair lost and was cast out of the Heavens. Unfortunately, the Lord of Despair neither reformed nor wasted away in whatever infernal realm to which he was banished. Instead, he dedicated himself to malevolent, nameless powers, becoming a hierophant and then a lich. Today, the Lord of Despair serves the cause of tyranny. Its appearance on the Material Plane heralds doom and destruction on a massive scale.

The Lord of Despair is ridiculously versatile. Between its lichiness, spell-like abilities, and cleric spells, there's little that it can't accomplish given time. On top of its magical prowess, it is also formidable in melee. BTW, several of his spells come from Complete Divine.

[sblock=The Lord of Despair; CR 21
Fallen planetar lich hierophant 5]
LE Large undead (augmented angel, evil, extraplanar)
*Init* +8; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Listen +32, Spot +32
*Languages* Celestial, Draconic, Infernal
*N.B.* The Lord of Despair can speak with any creature that has a language as though using a _tongues_ spell [CL 19th]; this supernatural ability is always active.)
-----
*AC* 32 (-1 size, +4 Dex, +19 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 28; protective aura
*hp* 123 (19 HD); *DR* 15/bludgeoning and good; *fast healing* 10; *turn resistance* +4
*Immune* acid, cold, electricity, petrification, _polymorph_ (except effects it uses on itself)
*Undead Traits* immune to ability damage, ability drain, critical hits, disease, death effects, death from massive damage, effects that require Fortitude saves (unless it works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, exhaustion, fatigue, mind-affecting spells and abilities, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_ effects, stunning
*Resist* fire 10
*SR* 30
*Fort* +18, *Ref* +14, *Will* +20; protective aura
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares), fly 90 ft. (good)
*Melee* _+3 greatsword_ +25/+20/+15/+10 (3d6+13/19-20), or
*Melee (Power Attack)* _+3 greatsword_ +18/+13/+8/+3 (3d6+27/19-20), or
*Melee* slam +22 (2d8+10 plus 1d8+5 negative energy plus paralysis/19-20), or
*Ranged Touch* various spells +20
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +16; *Grp* +27
*Atk Options* blast the infidel, Contagious Paralysis, damaging touch, destructive smite (1/day), divine reach (60 ft.), fear aura, Improved Sunder, paralyzing touch, Power Attack, smite good (1/day)
*Cleric Spells Prepared* (6/8/8/8/7/6/6/5/3/2; CL 22nd, or 23rd for Law spells)*:*
9th - _implosion_* (Fort DC 26), _miracle, summon monster VIII_ (Extended) (L)
8th - _create greater undead, flame strike_ (Ref DC 22 half) (Maximized), _fire storm_ (Ref DC 25 half), _shield of law_* (Will DC 25) (L)
7th - _blasphemy_ (Will DC 24), _dictum_* (Will DC 24) (L), _greater scrying_ (Will DC 24), _inflict critical wounds_ (Will DC 22 half) (Maximized), _repulsion_ (Will DC 24), _searing light_ (Corrupted, Maximized)
6th - _antilife shell, dragon breath_ (DC 22) (Corrupted) (x2), _greater dispel magic, harm_* (Will DC 23 half), _symbol of persuasion_ (Will DC 22), _word of recall_
5th - _doomtide_ (Will DC 21) (Extended), _energy vortex_ (Ref DC 21 half) (Corrupted), _greater command_ (Will DC 22), _mass inflict light wounds_* (Will DC 22 half), _plane shift_ (Will DC 22), _righteous might, symbol of pain_ (Fort DC 22)
4th - _castigate_ (Fort DC 21 half) (x2), _divination, poison_ (Fort DC 21) (x2), _protection from energy_ (Extended), _order's wrath_* (Will DC 21 partial) (L), _wrack_ (Fort DC 20) (Extended)
3rd - _animate dead, blindness/deafness_ (Fort DC 20) (x2), _bull's strength_ (Extended), _chain of eyes_ (Will DC 20), _contagion_* (Fort DC 20), _owl's wisdom_ (Extended), _prayer, stone shape_
2nd - _death knell_ (Will DC 19), _desecrate, divine favor_ (Extended), _hold person_ (Will DC 19) (x2), _shatter_* (DC 19), _silence_ (Will DC 19), _spiritual weapon, undetectable alignment_
1st - _bane_ (Will DC 18), _deathwatch, detect chaos_ (x2), _doom_ (Will DC 18) (x2), _entropic shield_, _inflict light wounds_* (Will DC 18 half), _sanctuary_ (Will DC 18)
0 - _detect magic, guidance_ (x2), _mending, resistance_ (x2)
* Domain spell. *Domains* Destruction, Law
*N.B.* The Lord of Despair is a 17th-level cleric for determining spells prepared per day. A spell with the (L) label is a Lawful spell.
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 17th)*:*
At will - _bestow curse_ (Will DC 20), _cause fear_ (Will DC 18), _contagion_ (Fort DC 20), _deeper darkness, dispel magic, invisibility_ (self only), _lesser restoration, speak with dead_ (Will DC 20), _unholy blight_ (Will DC 21 partial)
3/day - _blade barrier_ (Ref DC 23), _flame strike_ (Ref DC 22 half), _polymorph (self only), power word stun_, _slay living_ (Fort DC 22 partial), _waves of fatigue_
1/day - _earthquake_ (DC 25), _greater restoration, mass charm monster_ (Will DC 25), _waves of exhaustion_
-----
*Abilities* Str 25, Dex 19, Con --, Int 24, Wis 25, Cha 25
*SQ* Always active (as the spells, CL 17th) - _detect good, detect snares and pits, discern lies_ (DC 21), _see invisibility, true seeing_. (They can be dispelled, but the fallen planetar can reactivate them as a free action.)
*Feats* Contagious Paralysis, Corrupt Spell (B), Craft Wondrous Item, Extend Spell, Improved Critical (slam), Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Maximize Spell (B), Power Attack
*Skills* Concentration +24, Diplomacy +26, Escape Artist +21, Hide +25, Intimidate +24, Knowledge (arcana) +24, Knowledge (history) +24, Knowledge (the planes) +24, Knowledge (religion) +24, Listen +32, Move Silently +29, Search +32, Sense Motive +32, Spellcraft +9, Spot +32, Use Rope +4 (+6 with bindings)
*Possessions* _+3 greatsword_
-----
*Blast the Infidel (Su):* Any chaotic good creature the Lord of Despair hits with any spell that involves inflicting or channeling negative energy takes maximum damage from the spell, just as if the spell had been Maximized (without using a higher-level spell slot).

*Contagious Paralysis:* Any creature paralyzed by the Lord of Despair's paralyzing touch can confer paralysis to other creatures that touch it. Any creature touching an affected creature is immediately affected as if the Lord of Despair had delivered a paralyzing attack upon it (using the same save DC to resist). If a creature successfully saves against contagious paralysis, it cannot be affected by the Lord of Despair's paralysis for 24 hours.

*Corrupt Spell:* This feat adds the evil descriptor to a spell. Furthermore, half the damage dealt by the spell results direct from divinepower is not subject to resistance or immunity.

*Damaging Touch (Su):* A lich with natural weapons can use its touch attack or its natural weaponry, as it prefers. If it chooses the latter, it deals 1d8+5 points of extra damage on one natural weapon attack. A DC 26 Will save halves the negative energy damage.

*Destructive Smite (Su):* Make a single melee attack with a +4 bonus on attack rolls and a +17 damage bonus. This ability is usable once per day.

*Divine Reach (Su):* The Lord of Despair can use touch spells on target up to 60 feet away. If the spell requires a melee touch attack, the Lord of Despair must make a ranged touch attack instead.

*Fast Healing (Ex):* A fallen planetar's fast healing does not heal damage from epic good-aligned weapons and spells or effects with the good descriptor.

*Fear Aura (Su):* Liches are shrouded in a dreadful aura of death and evil. Creatures of less than 5 HD in a 60-foot radius that look at the lich must succeed on a DC 26 Will save or be affected as though by a _fear_ spell from a 22nd-level sorcerer. A creature that successfully saves cannot be affected again by the same lich’s aura for 24 hours.

*Paralyzing Touch (Su):* Any living creature a lich hits with its touch attack must succeed on a DC 26 Fortitude save or be permanently paralyzed. _Remove paralysis_ or any spell that can remove a curse can free the victim (see the _bestow curse_ spell description). The effect cannot be dispelled. Anyone paralyzed by a lich seems dead, though a DC 20 Spot check or a DC 15 Heal check reveals that the victim is still alive.

*Protective Aura (Su):* Against attacks made or effects created by good creatures, this ability provides a +4 deflection bonus to AC and a +4 resistance bonus on saving throws to anyone within 20 feet of the fallen planetar. Otherwise, it functions as a _magic circle against evil_ effect and a _lesser globe of invulnerability_, both with a radius of 20 ft. (caster level equals angel’s HD). This aura can be dispelled, but the angel can create it again as a free action on its next turn. (The defensive benefits from the circle are not included in the Lord of Despair's stat block.)

*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day a fallen planetar can make a normal melee attack to deal extra damage equal to its HD (maximum of +20) against a good foe.

*Skills:* A lich has a +8 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Search, Sense Motive, and Spot checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Hfuhruhurr, the Brain in a Jar*

I modified Liber Mortis's _brain in a jar_ to make it conform with the psionics rules. This particular brain in a jar also has five levels of wilder plus two guardians: a gargoyle death's chosen and a special type of shield guardian.

[sblock=Hfuhruhurr; CR 10
Advanced brain in a jar wilder 5]
NE Tiny undead (psionic)
*Init* +3; *Senses* blindsight 60 ft., darkvision 60 ft., Listen +21, Spot +21
*Languages* A brain in a jar can speak telepathically to any creature within 100 ft. that has a language.
-----
*AC* 16 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +1 deflection), touch 16, flat-footed 13; elude touch +7
*hp* 78 (12 HD); *turn resistance* +8
*Undead Traits* immune to ability damage, ability drain, critical hits, disease, death effects, death from massive damage, effects that require Fortitude saves (unless it works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, exhaustion, fatigue, mind-affecting spells and abilities, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_ effects, stunning
*Resist* postive energy 10
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +6, *Will* +15
-----
*Speed* Fly 30 ft. (6 squares) (good)
*Space* 1 ft.; *Reach* --
*Base Atk* --; *Grp* --
*Atk Options* mind thrust, rebuke undead (10/day) (+2 on turning checks), surging euphoria, wild surge +2
*Powers Known* (42 pp; ML 5th)*:*
2nd (3 pp) - _demoralize_ (Will DC 19) (A)
1st (1 pp) - _astral construct_ (A), _force screen_ (A), _mental disruption_ (Will DC 18) (A)
_N.B._ A power with the (A) notation can be augmented. Hfuhruhurr has lots of power points, so it enjoys augmenting its powers.
*Psi-Like Abilities* (ML 10th)*:*
3/day - _psionic suggestion_ (Will DC 18) (up to four targets within 15 ft. of each other), _telekinetic maneuver_ (+16 check)
1/day - _psionic dominate_ (Will DC 22) (up to two humanoid targets within 15 ft. of each other)
*N.B.* All psi-like abilities include augmentation for manifester level.
-----
*Abilities* Str --, Dex 16 (14), Con --, Int 19, Wis 18 (16), Cha 24
*SQ* madness, psychic enervation
*Feats* Alertness, Expanded Knowledge, Improved Turn Resistance, Iron Will, Positive Energy Resistance
*Skills* Bluff +22, Concentration +10, Diplomacy +23, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (history) +17, Knowledge (psionics) +20, Knowledge (religion) +17, Listen +21, Psicraft +17, Sense Motive +14, Spot +21
*Possessions* _deep red sphere ioun stone_ (+2 Dex), _incandescent blue ioun stone_ (+2 Wis), crystal guardian amulet
-----
*Elude Touch (Ex):* A wilder’s intuition supersedes his intellect, alerting his to danger from touch attacks (including rays). He gains a bonus to Armor Class against all touch attacks equal to his Charisma bonus (+7 for this brain in a jar); however, his touch AC can never exceed his Armor Class against normal attacks. 

*Madness (Su):* Any one targeting a brain in a jar with a thought detection, mind control, or any sort of telepathic or psionic ability that makes direct contact with its tortured mind takes 1d4 points of Wisdom damage.

*Mind Thrust (Su):* As a standard action, assaults the thought pathways of one creature, inflicting 2d10 points of damage (Will DC 23 negates).

*Psychic Enervation (Ex):* Pushing oneself by invoking a wild surge is dangerous. Immediately following each wild surge, a wilder may be overcome by the strain of his effort. The chance of suffering psychic enervation is equal to 5% per manifester level added with the wild surge. A wilder who is overcome by psychic enervation is dazed until the end of his next turn and loses a number of power points equal to his wilder level. 

*Surging Euphoria (Ex):* Starting at 4th level, when a wilder uses his wild surge ability, he gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws for a number of rounds equal to the intensity of his wild surge. If a wilder is overcome by psychic enervation following his wild surge, he does not gain the morale bonus for this use of his wild surge ability.

*Volatile Mind (Ex):* A wilder’s temperamental mind is hard to encompass with the discipline of telepathy. When any telepathy power is manifested on a wilder of 5th level or higher, the manifester of the power must pay 1 power point more than he otherwise would have spent. 

The extra cost is not a natural part of that power’s cost. It does not augment the power; it is simply a wasted power point. The wilder’s volatile mind can force the manifester of the telepathy power to exceed the normal power point limit of 1 point per manifester level. If the extra cost raises the telepathy power’s cost to more points than the manifester has remaining in his reserve, the power simply fails, and the manifester exhausts the rest of his power points. 

As a standard action, a wilder can choose to lower this effect for 1 round.

*Wild Surge (Su):* A wilder can let his passion and emotion rise to the surface in a wild surge when he manifests a power. During a wild surge, a wilder gains phenomenal psionic strength, but may harm himself by the reckless use of his power (see Psychic Enervation above).

A wilder can choose to invoke a wild surge whenever he manifests a power. When he does so, he gains up to a +1 to his manifester level with that manifestation of the power. The manifester level boost gives his the ability to augment his powers to a higher degree than he otherwise could; however, he pays no extra power point for this wild surge. Instead, the additional 1 power point that would normally be required to augment the power is effectively supplied by the wild surge. Level-dependent power effects are also improved, depending on the power a wilder manifests with his wild surge. This improvement in manifester level does not grant his any other benefits (psicrystal abilities do not advance, he does not gain higher-level class abilities, and so on). 

In all cases, the wild surge effectively pays the extra power point cost that is normally required to augment the power; only the unaugmented power point cost is subtracted from the wilder’s power point reserve.[/sblock]
[sblock=Crystal Guardian; CR 8]
N Large construct
*Init* +0; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Listen +0, Spot +0
*Languages* Shield guardians cannot speak, but they understand commands given in any language, including those delivered via telepathy.
-----
*AC* 24 (-1 size, +15 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 24
*hp* 112 (15 HD); *fast healing* 5
*Construct Traits* Immune to ability damage, ability drain, critical hits, death effects, death from massive damage, disease, effects requiring a Fortitude save (unless the effect also works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, exhaustion, fatigue, all mind-affecting effects, necromancy effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_ effects, stunning
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +5, *Will* +5
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 2 slams +16 (1d8+6)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +11; *Grp* +21
*Atk Options* power storing
-----
*Abilities* Str 22, Dex 10, Con --, Int --, Wis 10, Cha 1
*SQ* find master, guard, _share pain_
-----
*Find Master (Su):* As long as a crystal guardian and its amulet are on the same plane, the crystal guardian can find the amulet wearer (or just the amulet, if it is removed after the guardian is called).

*Guard (Ex):* If ordered to do so, a crystal guardian moves swiftly to defend the wearer of its amulet, blocking blows and disrupting foes. All attacks against the amulet wearer take a -2 penalty when the crystal guardian is adjacent to its master. When Hfuhruhurr rides in the specially designed seat between the crystal guardian's shoulders, Hfuhruhurr enjoys a +4 cover bonus to AC.

*Power Storing (Psi):* A crystal guardian can store one power of 4th level or lower that is manifested into it by another creature. It “manifests” this spell when commanded to do so or when a predefined situation arises. Once this power is used, the crystal guardian can store another power (or the same power again).

*Share Pain (Psi):* The wearer of a crystal guardian’s amulet can activate this defensive ability if within 100 feet of the crystal guardian. Just as the power of the same name, this ability transfers to the crystal guardian half the damage that would be dealt to the amulet wearer.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Marmaros; CR 8
Gargoyle fighter 1/death's chosen 3]
CE Medium monstrous humanoid (earth)
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +7, Spot +7
*Languages* Common, Terrran
-----
*AC* 17 (+3 Dex, +4 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 14
*hp* 67 (8 HD); *DR* 10/magic
*Fort* +9 (+13 against disease), *Ref* +8, *Will* +6 (+8 if within 60 feet of its master)
-----
*Speed* 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 60 ft. (average)
*Melee* 2 claws +12 (1d4+3) and bite +9 (1d8+1) and gore +9 (1d6+1)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +8; *Grp* +11
*Atk Options* bravery of the chosen
-----
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 11
*SQ* freeze
*Feats* Endurance (B), Improved Natural Attack (bite), Multiattack, Toughness, Weapon Focus (bite) (B)
*Skills* Hide +5 (+13 when concealed against a background of stone), Knowledge (religion) +1, Listen +7, Spot +7
*Possessions* _brooch of Imog_
-----
*Freeze (Ex):* A gargoyle can hold itself so still it appears to be a statue. An observer must succeed on a DC 20 Spot check to notice the gargoyle is really alive.

*Bravery of the Chosen (Ex):* When within 30 ft. of Hfuhruhurr, Marmaros gains a +1 morale bonus on melee attack rolls and melee damage rolls. If Hfuhruhurr has been reduced to half or less its full normal hit points, this bonus increases to +2. The bonus disappears if Hfuhruhurr is destroyed.

*Shield of the Master (Ex):* Whenever Hfuhruhurr uses an extraordinary, supernatural, or spell-like ability, it can choose (as a free action) to exempt Marmaros from its effects.

*Unnatural Aura (Su):* Wild and domesticated animals can sense Marmaros's presence out to a distance of 30 ft. The animals do not willingly approach nearer than that and become panicked if forced to do so. They remain panicked as long as they are within distance.

*Vigor of the Chosen (Ex):* Marmaros needs only 2 hours sleep each night.

*Skills:* Gargoyles have a +2 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, and Spot checks. The Hide bonus increases by +8 when a gargoyle is concealed against a background of stone.

*Brooch of Imog:* Once per day this magical brooch enables its wearer to activate a _lesser globe of invulnerability_. The _lesser globe_ lasts for 7 rounds.
...Moderate abjuration; CL 7th; Craft Wondrous Item, _lesser globe of invulnerability_; Price 10,800 gp.[/sblock]


----------



## mseds99

*Muchos gracias!*

Consider the Scourge of Erythnul yoinked!  He is going to be the personal bodyguard/thrall of an elder brain.  

Thanks for the effort of putting these up.  My next campign will bee using a host of these as some interesting baddies.


----------



## Mark Chance

mseds99 said:
			
		

> Consider the Scourge of Erythnul yoinked!  He is going to be the personal bodyguard/thrall of an elder brain.




Nobody yoinks! the Scourge of Erythnul and lives to tell about it! Muahaha!



			
				mseds99 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the effort of putting these up.  My next campign will bee using a host of these as some interesting baddies.




You're welcome, and hope those baddies work out for you.


----------



## Mark Chance

*Greek Mythology Beasties*

Let's toss in a few beasties from Greek mythology.

[sblock=Charybdis; CR 27]
Unique NE Colossal magical beast (aquatic)
*Divine Rank* 0
*Init* +5; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Listen +49, Spot +49
*Languages* Aquan
-----
*AC* 25 (-5 size, +1 Dex, +19 natural), touch 6, flat-footed 24; Combat Expertise
*hp* 1817 (79 HD); *DR* 10/epic; *fast healing* 10
*SR* 32
*Immune* ability damage, ability drain, energy drain, mind-affect effects, petrification, polymorph, sleep, starvation, suffocation
*Resist* fire 5
*Fort* +54, *Ref* +42, *Will* +41
-----
*Speed* swim 140 ft. (28 squares) (only to ascend or descend); Dire Charge
*Melee* 2 tentacles +98 (3d8+18/19-20, +1d6 plus Fort DC 67 or die instantly) and 6 arms +95 (1d8+9/19-20) and bite +95 (6d6+9/19-20)
*Space* 30 ft.; *Reach* 20 ft. (80 ft. with tentacle, 40 ft. with arm)
*Base Atk* +79; *Grp* +113
*Atk Options* Blind-Fight, Combat Reflexes, constrict (tentacle 3d8+18 or arm 1d8+9), control water, Great Cleave, Improved Disarm, improved grab, Improved Sunder, Improved Trip (+38 check), Knock-Down (+34 check), Power Attack
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 13th):*
1/day - _control weather, control winds_ (Fort 21)
-----
*Abilities* Str 46, Dex 13, Con 36, Int 13, Wis 22, Cha 22
*SQ* immortal, limited movement
*Feats* Alertness, Blind-Fight, Cleave, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Great Cleave, Improved Critical (tentacle, arm, bite), Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Improved Sunder, Improved Trip, Knock-Down, Multiattack, Power Attack, Stealthy, Weapon Focus (tentacle)
*Epic Feats* Devastating Critical (tentacle), Dire Charge, Fast Healing (x5), Overwhelming Critical (tentacle)
*Skills* Concentration +13, Hide +26, Intimidate +47, Listen +49, Move Silently +42, Sense Motive +47, Spot +49
*Advancement* --
-----
*Constrict (Ex):* Charybdis deals automatic arm or tentacle damage with a successful grapple check.

*Control Water (Su):* At will as a 20th-level caster, Charybdis can _control water_.

*Damage Reduction (Su):* Charybdis's natural weapons are considered to be epic for the purposes of overcoming DR.

*Divine Rank:* All game effects of Charybdis's divine rank 0 have been added to the statistics presented here. You need not be familiar with the divine rules in the SRD to use Charybdis.

*Immortal (Ex):* Charybdis is naturally immortal and cannot die from natural causes. It does not age, nor does it need to eat, sleep, or breathe. The only way for Charybdis to die is by being slain in magical or physical combat.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, Charybdis must hit with an arm or tentacle attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can constrict.

*Limited Movement (Ex):* When ascending or descending in a straight line, Charybdis moves through water at enormous speed. Otherwise, its base swim speed is 20 feet.

*Skills:* As a creature with the aquatic subtype, Charybdis doesn't need to make Swim checks. It can use the run action while swimming, provided it swims in a straight line.

*Strategies and Tactics* Charybdis preys on ships and their crews, motivated by nothing more than a love for bloodshed and terror. Few creatures pose any significant threat to it, and it has sufficient power to destroy a vessel, crew in all, in a matter of seconds. Consequently, it thinks little of defense or tactics. This monster lurks beneath the waves, waiting patiently for a ship to pass overhead. It then rises to within a score or so yards from the surface and uses _control water_ to trap the vessel within a whirlpool.

Charybdis then makes a Dire Charge to come up beneath the ship and still make a full attack. Its tentacles and arms attack sailors on deck while the ship is subjected to Charybdis's powerful bite. Charybdis uses Improved Disarm, Improved Sunder, and Improved Trip to toy with its victims. Charybdis usually devotes +20 of its base attack bonus to Combat Expertise (adding +5 to its AC) and Power Attack (adding +15 damage to its attacks).

Any creature taking more than 10 points of damage from any of Charybdis's attacks is subjected to an automatic trip attack (due to the monster's Knock-Down feat). Charybdis does not get a free attack against a creature tripped via Knock-Down. Any creature suffering a critical hit from a tentacle attack takes an additional 1d6 points of damage plus must make a DC 67 Fortitude save or die instantly (although creatures immune to critical hits are unaffected).

Charybdis always takes a -20 grapple check penalty to use improved grab without interfering with its other attacks. After constricting a foe for a round or two, Charybdis typically hurls him into the sea. Treat Charybdis's whirlpool as stormy water (Swim check DC 20).

*Typical Treasure* Charybdis hoards treasure within shattered ships' hulls on the ocean's bottom. This monster has triple standard treasure for a creature of its Challenge Rating.[/sblock]
[sblock=Cerberus; CR 8]
Always NE Large undead (evil, extraplanar)
*Init* +5; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., magical senses, scent, Listen +14, Spot +14
*Languages* Cerberuses cannot speak, but they understand Abyssal, Common, and Infernal.
-----
*AC* 15 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +5 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 14; Dodge
*hp* 78 (12 HD); *DR* 10/bludgeoning and magic; *turn resistance* +4
*Immune* cold, electricity, mind-affecting effects, polymorph
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +5, *Will* +10
-----
*Speed* 50 ft. (10 squares)
*Melee* 3 bites +12 melee (1d8+10)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +6; *Grp* +17
*Atk Options* bay, Blind-Fight, trip (+11 check)
*Special Actions* shadow blend
-----
*Abilities* Str 25, Dex 13, Con --, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 15
*Feats* Alertness, Blind-Fight, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Stealthy, Track (B)
*Skills* Hide +8, Listen +14, Move Silently +12, Spot +14, Survival +9
*Advancement* 13-24 HD (Large); 25-36 HD (Huge)
-----
*Bay (Su):* When a cerberus howls or barks, all creatures except evil outsiders within a 300-foot spread must succeed on a DC 18 Will save or  become panicked for 2d4 rounds. This is a sonic mind-affecting fear effect. Whether or not the save is successful, an affected creature is immune to the same cerberus's bay for 24 hours. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Damage Reduction (Su):* A cerberus's natural weapons are treated as evil-aligned and magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

*Magical Senses (Su):* A cerberus sees invisible and ethereal creatures. It does not react to figments, but it does react to shadow illusions.

*Shadow Blend (Su):* In any condition of illumination other than full daylight, a cerberus can disappear into the shadows, giving it total  concealment. Artificial illumination, even a light or continual flame spell, does not negate this ability. A _daylight_ spell, however, will.

*Trip (Ex):* A cerberus that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent as a free action (+11 check modifier) without making a  touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the cerberus.

*Skills:* A cerberus has a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent.[/sblock]
[sblock=Diomedean Horse; CR 2]
Always N Large animal
*Init* +2; *Senses* low-light vision, scent, Listen +4, Spot +4
-----
*AC* 15 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +4 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 13
*hp* 25 (3 HD)
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +5, *Will* +2
-----
*Speed* 60 ft. (12 squares)
*Melee* 2 hooves +5 melee (1d4+4) and bite +0 melee (1d6+2/19-20)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +2; *Grp* +10
-----
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 15, Con 19, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 8
*Feats* Endurance, Improved Critical (bite) (B), Run
*Skills* Listen +4, Spot +4
*Advancement* 4-6 HD (Large)
-----
*Carrying Capacity:* A light load for a Diomedean horse is up to 300 pounds; a medium load, 301-600 pounds; and a heavy load, 601-900 pounds.  A Diomedean horse can drag 4,500 pounds.[/sblock]
[sblock=Nemean Lion; CR 7]
Always N Large magical beast
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +10, Spot +10
-----
*AC* 20 (-1 size, +3 Dex, +8 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 17
*hp* 85 (9 HD); *DR* 15/bludgeoning; invulnerable hide
*Fort* +10, *Ref* +9, *Will* +7
-----
*Speed* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Melee* 2 claws +17 melee (1d6+8) and bite +11 melee (1d8+4)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +9; *Grp* +21
*Atk Options* improved grab, pounce, rake (2 attacks +16 melee, 1d6+4)
-----
*Abilities* Str 27, Dex 17, Con 19, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 10
*Feats* Alertness, Run, Stealthy, Weapon Focus (claw)
*Skills* Hide +6, Listen +10, Move Silently +6, Spot +10
*Advancement* 10-18 HD (Large); 19-27 HD (Huge)
-----
*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a Nemean lion must hit with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can rake.

*Invulnerable Hide (Su):* Any nonmagical weapon striking a Nemean lion's hide might break. The weapon takes damage equal to the amount of damage the attack would have inflicted (not counting DR) unless the wielder makes a DC 18 Reflex save. The weapon's hardness protects against this damage as normal. Natural weapons are not subject to this ability. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Pounce (Ex):* If a Nemean lion charges, it can make a full attack, including two rake attacks.

*Skills:* Nemean lions have a +4 racial bonus on Hide and Move Silently checks. In areas of tall grass or heavy undergrowth, the Hide bonus improves to +8.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Obviously Named Monsters*

[sblock=Scare Crow; CR 1]
Always N Small magical beast
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Listen +4, Spot +4
-----
*AC* 13 (+1 size, +2 Dex), touch 13, flat-footed 11
*hp* 5 (1 HD)
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +3, *Will* +2
-----
*Speed* 10 ft., fly 40 ft. (average) (8 squares)
*Melee* claws +3 (1d3-2 plus _cause fear_)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +1; *Grp* -2
*Atk Options* _cause fear_
-----
*Abilities* Str 5, Dex 13, Con 10, Int 2, Wis 14, Cha 6
*Feats* Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Listen +4, Spot +4
*Environment* temperate forests
*Organization* solitary
*Treasure* none
*Advancement* 2-3 HD (Small)
-----
*Cause Fear (Su):* A living creature with 5 or fewer Hit Dice hit by a scare crow's claws must make a DC 13 Will save or become frightened for 1d4 rounds. If the subject succeeds on a Will save, it is shaken for 1 round. Creatures with 6 or more Hit Dice are immune to this effect. _Cause fear_ counters and dispels _remove fear_. This is a mind-affecting, fear effect. The saving throw is Wisdom-based.[/sblock]
[sblock=Vampire Bat; CR 4]
Always E Large undead
*Init* +12; *Senses* blindsense 40 ft., Listen +14, Spot +14
*Languages* Vampire bats communicate with each other via squeaks and whistles. They can understand (but cannot speak) Common.
-----
*AC* 23 (-1 size, +8 Dex, +6 natural), touch 17, flat-footed 15; Dodge
*hp* 26 (4 HD); *DR* 10/silver and magic; *fast healing* 5; *turn resistance* +4
*Undead Traits* immune to ability damage, ability drain, critical hits, disease, death effects, death from massive damage, effects that require Fortitude saves (unless it works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, exhaustion, fatigue, mind-affecting spells and abilities, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_ effects, stunning
*Resist* cold 10, electricity 10
*Fort* +1, *Ref* +9, *Will* +7
-----
*Speed* 20 ft., fly 40 ft. (good) (8 squares)
*Melee* bite +7 melee (1d8+9 plus energy drain)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +2; *Grp* +12
*Atk Options* blood drain, children of the night, paralysis
-----
*Abilities* Str 23, Dex 26, Con --, Int 4, Wis 16, Cha 10
*SQ* _spider climb_
*Feats* Alertness, Combat Reflexes (B), Dodge (B), Improved Initiative (B), Lightning Reflexes (B), Stealthy
*Skills* Hide +13, Listen +14, Move Silently +20, Search +5, Sense Motive +11, Spot +14
*Environment* temperate deserts or underground
*Organization* solitary or colony (5-8)
*Treasure* none
*Advancement* 5-12 HD (Large)
-----
*Blindsense (Ex):* A vampire bat uses echolocation to pinpoint creatures within 40 feet. Opponents still have total concealment against the bat unless it can actually see them.

*Blood Drain (Ex):* A vampire bat can suck blood from a living victim with its fangs by making a successful grapple check. If it pins the foe, it drains blood, dealing 1d4 points of Constitution drain each round the pin is maintained. On each such successful attack, the vampire bat gains 5 temporary hit points.

*Children of the Night (Su):* Vampire bats command the lesser creatures of the world and once per day can call forth 1d4+1 bat swarms as a standard action. These creatures arrive in 2d6 rounds and serve the vampire bat for up to 1 hour.

*Paralysis (Su):* A vampire bat can paralyze just by looking onto his eyes. This is similar to a gaze attack, except that the vampire bat must use a standard action, and those merely looking at it are not affected. Anyone the vampire bat targets must succeed on a DC 12 Will save or become paralyzed as if affected by a _hold person_ spell (caster level 12th). The ability has a range of 30 feet. The save is Charisma-based.

*Energy Drain (Su):* Living creatures hit by a vampire bat’s bite attack gain two negative levels (Fort DC 12 to overcome). For each negative level bestowed, the vampire bat gains 5 temporary hit points. A vampire bat can use its energy drain ability once per round. The save is Charisma-based.

*Damage Reduction (Su):* A vampire bat’s natural weapons are treated as magic weapons for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

*Fast Healing (Ex):* A vampire bat heals 5 points of damage each round so long as it has at least 1 hit point.

*Spider Climb (Ex):* A vampire bat can climb sheer surfaces as though with a _spider climb_ spell.

*Skills:* Vampire bats have a +8 racial bonus on Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Search, Sense Motive, and Spot checks. Racial bonuses to Listen and Spot are reduced to +4 each its blindsense is negated.[/sblock]
[sblock=Vampire Bat Weaknesses]
For all their power, vampire bats have a number of weaknesses.

*Repelling a Vampire:* Vampire bats cannot tolerate the strong odor of garlic and will not enter an area laced with it. Similarly, they recoil from a mirror or a strongly presented holy symbol. These things don’t harm the vampire bat; they merely keep it at bay. A recoiling vampire bat must stay at least 5 feet away from a creature holding the mirror or holy symbol and cannot touch or make melee attacks against the creature holding the item for the rest of the encounter. Holding a vampire bat at bay takes a standard action.

*Slaying a Vampire Bat:* Exposing any vampire to direct sunlight disorients it: It can take only a single move action or attack action and is destroyed utterly in the next round if it cannot escape. Similarly, immersing a vampire bat in running water robs it of one-third of its hit points each round until it is destroyed at the end of the third round of immersion. Driving a wooden stake through a vampire bat’s heart instantly slays the monster. However, it returns to life if the stake is removed, unless the body is destroyed. A popular tactic is to cut off the creature’s head and fill its mouth with holy wafers (or their equivalent).[/sblock]
[sblock=Timber Wolf; CR 2]
Always N Medium plant
*Init* +2; *Senses* blindsight 30 ft., scent
-----
*AC* 16 (+2 Dex, +4 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 14
*hp* 13 (2 HD)
*Immune* critical hits, mind-affect effectings, paralysis, _polymorph_, poison, _sleep_ effects, stunning
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +2, *Will* +1
-----
*Speed* 50 ft. (10 squares)
*Melee* bite +4 melee (1d6+3)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +1; *Grp* +3
*Atk Options* trip (+2 check modifier)
-----
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
*SQ* camouflage
*Feats* Track (B), Weapon Focus (bite)
*Skills* Hide +5 (+9 in forests or tall grass), Move Silently +4, Survival +1 (+5 to track by scent)
*Environment* temperate forests
*Organization* solitary, pair, or pack (7-16)
*Treasure* none
*Advancement* 3 HD (Medium); 4-6 HD (Large)
-----
*Blindsight (Ex):* Timber wolves have no visual organs but can ascertain all foes within 30 ft. using sound and vibration.

*Camouflage (Ex):* Since a timber wolf looks like a normal plant when at rest, it takes a DC 20 Spot check to notice it before it attacks. Anyone with ranks in Survival or Knowledge (nature) can use one of those skills instead of Spot to notice the plant.

*Scent (Ex):* Can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.

*Trip (Ex):* A timber wolf that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+1 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the timber wolf.

*Skills:* Timber wolves have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent. They have a +4 racial bonus to Hide checks made in forests or tall grass.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Am-Bush*

My kids have been playing this silly on-line game called Adventure Quest. The other day, my daughter's character had to fight an am-bush. The more I thought about it, the more I realized that I just had to stat this one.

[sblock=Am-bush; CR 3]
Always N Medium plant
*Init* +8; *Senses* blindsight 45 ft., Listen +2
*Languages* none
-----
*AC* 18 (+4 Dex, +4 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 14
*hp* 18 (4 HD)
*Immune* critical hits, mind-affect effectings, paralysis, _polymorph_, poison, _sleep_ effects, stunning
*Resist* cold 5, electricity 5, fire 5
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +5, *Will* +2
-----
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* 2 slams +4 (1d4+1)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +4
*Atk Options* pounce, sneak attack +1d6
-----
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 18, Con 11, Int 8, Wis 13, Cha 11
*SQ* camouflage
*Feats* Improved Intiative, Stealthy
*Skills* Hide +7, Listen +2, Move Silently +11
*Environment* temperate forests
*Organization* solitary or pair
*Treasure* none
*Advancement* 5-8 HD (Medium); 9-12 HD (Large)
-----
*Blindsight (Ex):* Am-bushes have no visual organs but can ascertain all foes within 45 ft. using sound, scent, and vibration.

*Camouflage (Ex):* Since an am-bush looks like a normal plant when at rest, it takes a DC 20 Spot check to notice it before it attacks. Anyone with ranks in Survival or Knowledge (nature) can use one of those skills instead of Spot to notice the plant.

*Pounce (Ex):* If an am-bush charges, it can make a full attack.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*An Odd Couple*

I'm not sure what I was thinking when I came up with these two.

[sblock=Advanced Elite Phrenic Otyugh; CR 7]
N Large aberration (psionic)
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +6, Spot +6
*Languages* Common
-----
*AC* 18 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +8 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 17
*hp* 52 (8 HD)
*PR* 18
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +3, *Will* +7
-----
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* 2 tentacles +9 melee (1d6+3) and bite +4 melee (1d4+1)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft. (15 ft. with tentacle)
*Base Atk* +6; *Grp* +13
*Atk Options* constrict 1d6+3, disease, improved grab
*Psi-Like Abilities* (ML 8th):
3/day - _defensive precognition_ (+3 insight to AC and saves), _empty mind_ (immediate action, +5 Will saves for 1 round), _mind thrust_ (45 ft. range, Will 14, 3d10)
1/day - _aversion_ (one creature, Will 16), _body adjustment_ (heals 2d12), _brain lock_ (180 ft., Conc. + 1 round, Will 14), _force screen_ (+5 shield bonus)
-----
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 6, Wis 12, Cha 14
*SQ* naturally psionic
*Feats* Alertness, Toughness, Weapon Focus (tentacle)
*Skills* Hide -1, Listen +6, Spot +6
-----
*Constrict (Ex):* An otyugh deals automatic tentacle damage with a successful grapple check.

*Disease (Ex):* Filth fever—bite, Fortitude DC 16, incubation period 1d3 days; damage 1d3 Dexterity and 1d3 Constitution. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, an otyugh must hit with a tentacle attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can constrict.

*Skills:* An otyugh has a +8 racial bonus on Hide checks when in its lair, due to its natural coloration.[/sblock]
[sblock=Swarm-Shifter Undead Fiendish Dire Weasel; CR 3]
NE Medium undead (extraplanar, shapechanger)
*Init* +4; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +3, Spot +5
-----
*AC* 16 (+4 Dex, +2 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 12
*hp* 19 (3 HD)
Undead Traits immune to ability damage, ability drain, critical hits, disease, death effects, death from massive damage, effects that require Fortitude saves (unless it works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, exhaustion, fatigue, mind-affecting spells and abilities, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_ effects, stunning
*Resist* cold 5, fire 5
*Fort* +1, *Ref* +5, *Will* +4
-----
*Speed* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Melee* bite +5 (1d6+3)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +1; *Grp* +3
*Atk Options* attach, blood drain, smite good 1/day (+3 damage), swarm form
-----
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 19, Con --, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 11
*Feats* Alertness, Stealthy, Weapon Finesse (B)
*Skills* Hide +8, Listen +3, Move Silently +8, Spot +5
-----
*Attach (Ex):* A dire weasel that hits with its bite attack latches onto the opponent’s body with its powerful jaws. An attached dire weasel loses its Dexterity bonus to AC and thus has an AC of 12. An attached dire weasel can be struck with a weapon or grappled itself. To remove an attached dire weasel through grappling, the opponent must achieve a pin against the creature.

*Blood Drain (Ex):* A dire weasel drains blood for 1d4 points of Constitution damage each round it remains attached.

*Swarm Form (Su):* Standard action; changing form heals 3 hit points.

*Swarm of Undead Parts Form*
NE Tiny undead (extraplanar, shapechanger, swarm)
*Init* +5; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +3, Spot +5
-----
*AC* 19 (+2 size, +5 Dex, +2 natural), touch 17, flat-footed 14
*Swarm Traits* immune to spells that target a specific number of creatures (including single target spells)
*Resist* cold 5, fire 5
*Fort* +1, *Ref* +5, *Will* +4; -10 on saves vs. spells or abilities that affect an area
-----
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares), fly 20 ft. (poor)
*Melee* swarm (2d6 plus fear)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 0 ft.
*Atk Options* distraction, fear, smite good 1/day (+3 damage)
-----
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 21, Con --, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 11
*Feats* Alertness, Stealthy, Weapon Finesse (B)
*Skills* Hide +17, Listen +3, Move Silently +9, Spot +5
-----
*Distraction (Ex):* Any living creature vulnerable to a swarm's damage that begins its turn with the swarm in its square is nauseated for 1 round (Fort DC 11). Even with a successful save, spellcasting or concentrating on spells within the area of a swarm requires a Concentration check (DC 20 + spell level). Using skills requiring patience and concentration requires a DC 20 Concentration check.

*Fear (Su):* A creature damaged by a parts swarm must make a Will save (DC 11) or be frightened for 1d4 rounds. A frightened creature flees from the source of its fear as best it can. If unable to flee, it may fight. A frightened creature takes a –2 penalty on all attack rolls, saving throws, skill checks, and ability checks. A frightened creature can use special abilities, including spells, to flee; indeed, the creature must use such means if they are the only way to escape.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Lava Children Squad*

I used this mob of monsters in a recent adventure. They worked pretty well.

[sblock=Tunk, Lava Child Fighter 5; CR 8]
LE Medium elemental (fire)
*Init* +5; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +8, Spot +8
*Languages* Common, Ignan
-----
*AC* 19 (+1 Dex, +2 deflection, +6 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 18; Dodge, Mobility
*hp* 72 (9 HD)
*Elemental Traits* immune to critical hits, flanking, poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning
Immune earth magic, fire, metal
*Vulnerability* air and water spells, cold
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +8, *Will* +3
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 2 claws +13 (1d4+6) and bite +10 (1d6+2)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +8; *Grp* +12
*Atk Options* improved grab, tear
-----
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 13, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Feats* Dodge (B), Improved Initiative, Lightning Reflexes, Mobility, Multiattack, Weapon Focus (claws) (B), Weapon Specialization (claws) (B)
*Skills* Climb +9, Jump +9, Listen +8, Spot +8
*Possessions* _oil of darkness, potion of aid, potion of fly, ring of protection +2_, quartz piece necklace (50 gp)[/sblock]
[sblock=Lava Child; CR 3 (x6)]
Various E Medium elemental (fire)
*Init* +4; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +7, Spot +7
*Languages* Common, Ignan
-----
*AC* 16 (+6 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 16
*hp* 22 (4 HD)
*Elemental Traits* immune to critical hits, flanking, poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning
Immune earth magic, fire, metal
*Vulnerability* air and water spells, cold
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +4, *Will* +1
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* 2 claws +4 (1d4+1) and bite +2 (1d6)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +4
*Atk Options* improved grab, tear
-----
*Abilities* Str 13, Dex 11, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 11
*Feats* Improved Initiative, Multiattack
*Skills* Listen +7, Spot +7
*Possessions* Each lava child has a two _stones of sound burst_ and a _potion of cure moderate wounds_.[/sblock]
[sblock=Common Lava Child Abilities]
*Fire Subtype (Ex):* Fire immunity, +50% damage from cold.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a lava child must hit a Medium-size or smaller creature with a claw attack.

*Immune to Earth Magic (Ex):* Lava children are immune to all spells of the Earth subtype.

*Immune to Metal (Ex):* Lava children are completely immune to any metal object and its effects (e.g., swords, armor, doors, walls). Metal simply passes through the lava children as though they did not exist. All attacks made against metal-armored foes are considered touch attacks as the lava child’s attacks simply pass through the metal armor.

*Tear (Ex):* A lava child automatically hits a held opponent with all its melee attacks each round it maintains the hold.

*Vulnerabilities (Ex):* Lava children take one extra point of damage per caster level from spells of the Air or Water subtype.[/sblock]
[sblock=Stone of Sound Burst]
You can throw this stone as a ranged attack with a range increment of 20 feet. When it strikes a hard surface (or is struck hard), it creates a deafening bang that is treated as a sonic attack. Each creature within a 10-foot-radius spread takes 1d8 points of sonic damage and must make a DC 15 Fortitude save or be stunned for 1 round and deafened for 1 hour. A deafened creature, in addition to the obvious effects, takes a -4 penalty on initiative and has a 20% chance to miscast and lose any spell with a verbal component that it tries to cast. Since you don’t need to hit a specific target, you can simply aim at a particular 5-foot square. Treat the target square as AC 5.
.....Faint evocation [sonic]; CL 3rd; Craft Wondrous Item, _sound burst_, creator must have 5 ranks in Craft (alchemy); Price 330 gp.; Weight 1 lb.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Burratino & Hutjin*

Here're two more bad guys from a recent adventure I ran. They were part of a larger group of bounty hunters that included the lava children from the previous post, a goblin warlock, and an efreeti. The quasit and the goblin warlock escaped from the PCs.

[sblock=Burratino, Half-Fiendish Puppeteer Psion (Nomad) 5; CR 8]
LE Fine outsider (native, psionic)
*Init* +2; *Senses* blindsight 60 ft.
*Languages* telepathy 20 ft.
-----
*AC* 24 (+8 size, +5 Dex, +1 natural), touch 23, flat-footed 19
*hp* 27 (6 HD); *DR* 5/magic
*Immune* poison
*Resist* acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, fire 10
*SR* 16
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +8, *Will* +11
-----
*Speed* 5 ft. (1 square), fly 5 ft. (average)
*Melee* bite +7 (1d2-4), or
*Ranged Touch* _crystal shard_ +16 (1d6 per 1 pp, 35 ft.), or
*Ranged Touch* _energy push_ +16 (2d6+2 cold plus push 5 ft. + 5 ft./5 damage, 150 ft., +2 pp adds 1d6 and +1 save DC)
*Space* 1/2 ft.; *Reach* 0 ft.
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* -17
*Atk Options* _dominate_ host, Empower Power (+2 pp), smite good (1/day, +6 damage), Split Psionic Ray (+2 pp)
*Psi-Like Abilities* (ML 1st)*:*
3/day - _detect psionics, mental barrier, psionic charm_ (Will 16)
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 6th)*:*
3/day - _darkness_
1/day - _desecrate, unholy blight_ (Will 19 partial)
*Psionic Powers* (40 pp, ML 5th)*:*
3rd (5 pp) - _psionic blast_* (Will 19)
2nd (3 pp) - _dimension swap*, energy push*_ (Ref or Fort 18 half), _psionic knock, psionic levitate, psionic lock_
1st - (1 pp) - _burst, crystal shard*, deja vu*_ (Will 17), _force screen*, psionic grease*_
* Augmentable power.
-----
*Abilities* Str 2, Dex 20, Con 12, Int 23, Wis 20, Cha 20
*SQ* hide mind, host protection
*Feats* Combat Manifestation, Empower Power (B), Iron Will, Psionic Body, Split Psionic Ray (B)
Skills Concentration +8 (+12 to manifest defensively), Hide +19, Knowledge (arcana) +13, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +13, Knowledge (the planes) +13, Knowledge (psionics) +13, Listen +12, Move Silently +9, Psicraft +15, Search +10, Sense Motive +11, Spot +12, Survival +12 (+14 underground or on other planes), Swim +3
-----
*Hide Mind (Su):* A puppeteer cannot be identified as psionic by divination spells or clairsentience powers.

*Host Protection (Ex):* A puppeteer in control of a host is treated as an attended magic item for the purpose of making saving throws even if the puppeteer is specifically targeted. Also a puppeteer attached to its host is treated as in a grapple for the purpose of striking at the puppeteer instead of the host. Furthermore, Burratino is treated as its host's size for purposes of _energy push_.[/sblock]
[sblock=Hutjin, Advanced Quasit Horizon Walker 6; CR 8]
CE Tiny outsider (chaotic, evil, extraplanar)
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 120 ft., Listen +17, Spot +17
*Languages* Abyssal, Common
-----
*AC* 18 (+2 size, +3 Dex, +3 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 15
*hp* 65 (10 HD); *DR* 5/cold iron or good; *fast healing* 2
*Immune* poison
*Resist* fire 20
*Fort* +11, *Ref* +9, *Will* +6
-----
*Speed* 20 ft., fly 50 ft. (perfect) (10 squares)
*Melee* 2 claws +13 (1d3 plus poison) and bite +8 (1d4), or
*Melee (terrain mastery)* 2 claws +14 (1d3+1 plus poison) and bite +9 (1d4+1), or
*Ranged* _Tiny +1 magebane composite longbow_* +15/+10 (1d4+1/x3, range increment 110 ft.)
Ranged (terrain mastery) Tiny +1 magebane composite longbow* +16 (1d4+2/x3, range increment 110 ft.)
...* Add +2 to attack rolls and 2d6+2 to damage against creatures with arcane spells or spell-like abilities.
*Space* 2-1/2 ft.; *Reach* 0 ft.
*Base Atk* +10; *Grp* +2
*Atk Options* poison, terrain mastery (fiery, forest, hills, marsh, plains, underground)
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 6th; saves are Charisma-based)*:*
At will - _detect good, detect magic, invisibility (self only)_
1/day - _cause fear_ (as the spell, except that its area is a 30-foot radius from the quasit, Will DC 14)
1/week - _commune_ to ask six questions (CL 12th)
*Possessions* _Tiny +1 magebane composite longbow_, quiver of arrows, ruby and gold bracelet (worn as a belt) (250 gp)
-----
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 16
*SQ* alternate form
*Feats* Endurance, Negotiator, Track, Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Bluff +10, Diplomacy +20, Disguise +3 (+5 acting), Hide +28, Intimidate +12, Knowledge (geography) +9, Listen +17, Move Silently +20, Search +9, Sense Motive +2, Spellcraft +9, Spot +17, Survival +6 (+8 to follow tracks, avoid getting lost, or avoid natural hazard)
-----
*Alternate Form (Su):* A quasit can assume other forms at will as a standard action. This ability functions as a _polymorph_ spell cast on itself (caster level 12th), except that a quasit does not regain hit points for changing form, and any individual quasit can assume only one or two forms no larger than Medium. This quasit's forms include bat and toad. A quasit in alternate form loses its poison attack.

*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 15, initial damage 1d4 Dexterity, secondary damage 2d4 Dexterity. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +2 racial bonus.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Advanced Half-Dragon Tyrannosaurus*

It's been a while since I updated this thread. Here're a mated pair of monsters ready to devastate the countryside. Drop these baddies into a swampy lair, and you've got two Huge monsters with some real cat-and-mouse potential.

DM: The great winged lizard [_lots of dice rolling_] swallows the cleric whole. It then dives into the water and swims beneath the brackish surface.

Party (in unison): Holy crap!


[sblock=Advanced Half-Dragon Tyrannosaurus; CR 16 (x2)]
CE Huge dragon
*Init* +6; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +26, Spot +26
-----
*AC* 19 (-2 size, +2 Dex, +9 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 17; Dodge, Mobility
*hp* 453 (36 HD)
*Immune* acid, _sleep_, paralysis
*Fort* +27, *Ref* +22, *Will* +14
-----
*Speed* 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 80 ft. (average)
*Melee* 2 claws +39 (1d8+14) and bite +34 (3d6+7)
*Melee* (Power Attack) 2 claws +19 (1d8+34) and bite +14 (3d6+17)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +27; *Grp* +49
*Atk Options* breath weapon (1/day), improved grab, Improved Overrun, Power Attack, Spring Attack, swallow whole
-----
*Abilities* Str 38, Dex 14, Con 24, Int 4, Wis 15, Cha 12
*Feats* Alertness, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Improved Natural Attack (bite), Improved Overrun, Mobility, Power Attack, Run, Spring Attack, Toughness (3), Track
*Skills* Climb +20, Hide +20, Jump +18 (+22 with running start), Listen +26, Spot +26, Swim +20, Survival +15
-----
*Breath Weapon (Su):* 1/day - 60-foot line of acid, 6d8 points of acid damage, Reflex half 35.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a tyrannosaurus must hit an opponent of up to one size smaller with its bite attack. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can try to swallow the foe the following round.

*Swallow Whole (Ex):* A tyrannosaurus can try to swallow a grabbed opponent of up to two sizes smaller by making a successful grapple check. The swallowed creature takes 2d8+8 points of bludgeoning damage and 8 points of acid damage per round from the tyrannosaurus’s gizzard. A swallowed creature can cut its way out by using a light slashing or piercing weapon to deal 25 points of damage to the gizzard (AC 12). Once the creature exits, muscular action closes the hole; another swallowed opponent must cut its own way out. A Huge tyrannosaurus’s gizzard can hold 2 Medium, 8 Small, 32 Tiny, or 128 Diminutive or smaller opponents.

*Skills:* A tyrannosaurus has a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Bunnies & Zombies*

The dust bunny was a suggestion from a friend. I've used the questing zombies in a 1st-level adventure. They worked well enough, and the create spawn ability caught the players off-guard.

[sblock=Dust Bunny; CR 1/4]
NE Tiny Undead (Shapechanger)
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., scent, Listen +2, Spot +2
-----
*AC* 14 (+2 size, +2 Dex), touch 14, flat-footed 12; Dodge, Mobility
*hp* 1 (1/4 HD)
*Immune* ability damage, ability drain, critical hits, disease, death effects, death from massive damage, effects that require Fortitude saves (unless it works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, exhaustion, fatigue, mind-affecting spells and abilities, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_ effects, stunning
*Fort* +0, *Ref* +2, *Will* +3
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* bite +4 (1d3-4)
*Space* 2-1/2 ft.; *Reach* 0 ft.
*Base Atk* +0; *Grp* -12
*Atk Options* swarm form
-----
*Abilities* Str 2, Dex 15, Con --, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 2
*Feats* Dodge (B), Mobility (B), Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Listen +2, Hide +15, Jump +9, Spot +2
-----
*Environment* any
*Organization* solitary, pair, or warren (5-20)
-----

*Dust Bunny Tomb Dust Form*
NE Fine Undead (Shapechanger, Swarm)
*Init* +4; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., scent, Listen +2, Spot +2
-----
*AC* 22 (+8 size, +4 Dex), touch 22, flat-footed 18; Dodge, Mobility
*hp* 1 (1/4 HD)
*Immune* as above plus immune to weapon damage
*Fort* +0, *Ref* +2, *Will* +3
-----
*Speed* Fly 60 ft. (12 squares) (perfect)
*Melee* swarm (1d4)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 0 ft.
*Base Atk* +0; *Grp* --
*Atk Options* distraction
-----
*Abilities* Str 1, Dex 19, Con --, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 2
*Feats* Dodge (B), Mobility (B)
*Skills* Listen +2, Hide +25, Spot +2
-----
*Distraction (Ex):* Any living creature vulnerable to a swarm's damage that begins its turn with the swarm in its square is nauseated for 1 round (Fort save DC 10 negates). Even with a successful save, spellcasting or concentrating on a spell within the area of a swarm requires a DC 20 + spell level Concentration check. Using skills that require patience or concentration requires a DC 20 Concentration check.

*Hive Mind (Ex):* In swarm form, a dust bunny is immune to any spell or effect that targets a specific number of creatures, except for effects that specifically affect the undead.

*Scent (Ex):* Can detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.

*Swarm Form (Su):* Changing shape to or from tomb dust form is a standard action.

*Skills:* Dust bunnies have a +4 racial bonus on Hide and a +8 racial bonus on Jump checks. Dust bunnies use their Dexterity modifier for Jump checks. In tomb dust form, a dust bunny has a +10 Disguise bonus to appear as inanimate dust.[/sblock]

[sblock=Questing Zombie; CR 1/2]
NE Medium Undead
*Init* -1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., scent
-----
*AC* 11 (-1 Dex, +2 natural), touch 9, flat-footed 11
*hp* 9 (1 HD); *DR* 5/slashing
*Immune* ability damage, ability drain, critical hits, disease, death effects, death from massive damage, effects that require Fortitude saves (unless it works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, exhaustion, fatigue, mind-affecting spells and abilities, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_ effects, stunning
*Fort* +0, *Ref* -1, *Will* +2
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares) (can't run)
*Melee* slam +1 (1d3+1)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +0; *Grp* +5
*Atk Options* bite, create spawn, improved grab
-----
*Abilities* Str 12, Dex 8, Con --, Int 5, Wis 10, Cha 1
*Feats* Toughness, Track (B)
*Skills* Survival +4
-----
*Bite (Ex):* A questing zombie deals 1d4+1 points of damage with a successful grapple check.

*Create Spawn (Su):* A humanoid creature killed by a questing zombie's bite rises again as questing zombie in 1d4 rounds. The spawned questing zombie has the same mission as the one that created it, but it is not otherwise under the control of caster who created the questing zombies in the first place.

*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, a questing zombie must hit with a slam attacks. It can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If it wins the grapple check, it establishes a hold and can bite. A questing zombie has a +4 racial bonus on grapple checks.

*Single Actions Only (Ex):* Zombies have poor reflexes and can perform only a single move action or attack action each round. A zombie can move up to its speed and attack in the same round, but only if it attempts a charge.

*Creating a Questing Zombie:* _Animate dead_ can be used to create questing zombies. The normal spell rules apply, but _animate dead_ creates only half as many questing zombies as it does normal zombies. Apply the zombie template as normal, but do not double Hit Dice. All questing zombies have an Intelligence of 5 and appropriate skill points. Survival is a questing zombie's only class skill. All questing zombies have Track as a bonus feat as well as the bite, create spawn, improved grab, and single actions only features. Note that a questing zombie's slam attack isn't as powerful as a normal zombie's.

Evil clerics and necromancers often use questing zombies to track down and retrieve or punish a specific target. Since questing zombies are somewhat intelligent, they can understand and follow more complex instructions than a normal zombie.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Fiend Folio A*

I recently picked up a copy of the original Fiend Folio at Half-Price Books for a mere $8 US. It's about time I replaced my copy, which was lost when I moved from Fort Bragg to Schofield Barracks waaay back in the late 80s. Of course, I just had to update a few to 3.5. Please keep in mind that I'm not trying to exactly replicate these old classics within the newer game system.

[sblock=Aarakocra; CR 1/2]
_The aarakocra are a race of intelligent monstrous avian humanoids. An aarakocra stands about 5 feet tall, but it has a wingspan of nearly 20 feet. Its wings/arms sport vicious claws that the creature can use in combat. Aarakocra prefer to fight while airborne, wielding shortspears in their taloned feet. An aarakocra's feet are as functional as a human hand. Aarakocra speak their own language and Auran. More intelligent ones often speak Common. Aarakocra leaders are usually druids._

Usually NE Medium Monstrous Humanoid
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision; Listen +6, Spot +4
-----
*AC* 13 (+3 Dex), touch 13, flat-footed 10
*hp* 6 (1 HD)
*Resist* cold 5
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +5, *Will* +2
-----
*Speed* 15 ft. (3 squares), fly 90 ft. (average); Flyby Attack
*Melee* 2 wing claws +2 (1d3+1), or
*Melee* shortspear +2 (1d6+1), or
*Ranged* shortspear +4 (1d6+1, range increment 20 ft.)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft. (10 ft. with wing claws)
*Base Atk* +1; *Grp* +2
*Atk Options* dive attack, summon air elemental
-----
*Abilities* Str 13, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 11
*SQ* claustrophobia, wing claws
*Feats* Flyby Attack
*Skills* Listen +6, Spot +4
-----
*Environment* any mountains
*Organization* solitary, pair, flight (3-10), or tribe (11-30 plus 150% noncombatants plus 2 2nd-level sergeants and 1 leader of 2nd-5th level)
*Treasure* standard
*Advancement* by character class
-----
*Claustrophobia (Ex):* An aarakocra suffers a -2 morale penalty to attack rolls and Will saves when in any enclosed area smaller than a 20-foot cube.

*Dive Attack (Ex):* When executing charge attack while flying, an aarakockra inflicts double damage with its weapon.

*Summon Air Elemental (Su)*: Any five aarakocra within 10 feet of each other can perform an intricate dance that takes three rounds to complete. At the end of the third round on the aarakocra's initiative, the dance ritual summons a Medium air elemental (as _summon nature's ally IV_ cast by a 7th-level druid).

*Wing Claws (Ex):* An aarakocra has 10 feet of reach with its wing claws. It cannot use these natural weapons while flying.

*Skills:* An aarakocra has a +2 racial bonus on Listen checks. It has exceptionally keen eyesight, suffering a -1 penalty to Spot checks per 25 feet of distance.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Adherer; CR 3]
_This curious creature bears a close resemblance to a mummy: man-sized and with loose folds of dirty white skin which appear on first sight to be a mummy's bandages. The creature's skin constantly exudes a sour-smelling glue-like substance with very powerful adhesive properties._

Usually LE Medium Magical Beast
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision; Listen +5, Spot +5
-----
*AC* 20 (+1 Dex, +9 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 19
*hp* 26 (4 HD); *DR* 5/--
*SR* 20 (versus 0- and 1st-level spells only)
*Vulnerability* fire
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +5, *Will* +2
-----
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* slam (1d3)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +4
*Atk Options* adhesion, camouflage
-----
*Abilities* Str 11, Dex 12, Con 13, Int 4, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Feats* Alertness, Stealthy
*Skills* Hide +4, Listen +5, Move Silently +5, Spot +5
-----
*Environment* any temperate
*Organization* solitary or pack (2-4)
*Treasure* standard
*Advancement* 5-8 HD (Medium); 9-12 HD (Large)
-----
*Adhesion (Ex):* Any material except stone adheres to the adherer upon contact. Weapons (including natural weapons) stick to an adherer unless the wielder makes a DC 13 Reflex save. If the weapon adheres, it inflicts one-half damage. An object or victim stuck to an adherer can be pulled free with a DC 18 Strength check.

Anyone struck by adherer's slam attack must also make a DC 13 Reflex save or become stuck to the monster. Each round thereafter on the adherer's turn, it makes a grapple check as a free action. If successful, the stuck victim provides cover to the adherer. Attacks that miss the adherer by cover may hit the stuck victim as well. Note that the victim is treated as grappled, but the adherer is not. After an adherer uses its slam to trap a victim, it cannot use its slam attack against another target.

An adherer can release a stuck object or victim as a move action. The adhesive properties of its secretions fade 1d6+4 minutes after the creature's death.

The Reflex save and Strength DCs are Constitution-based, and the DC to force a stuck object free has a +5 racial bonus.

*Camouflage (Ex):* An adherer can roll in the dirt to get sticks, leaves, and other debris to stick to it. Once so camouflaged, it can remain still in order to ambush a victim. The adherer gains a +10 circumstance bonus to Hide checks as a result.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Algoid; CR 5]
_This creature appears as a green humanoid with coarse, rough features. Its appearance is misleading, however; it is in fact a colony of algae which, assembled in this form, has developed some mobility and a rudimentary intelligence._

Usually CN Medium Plant (Psionic)
*Init* +1; *Senses* low-light vision, Listen +7, Spot +7
-----
*AC* 15 (+1 Dex, +4 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 14
*hp* 32 (5 HD); *DR* 10/magic or bludgeoning
*Immune* all mind-affecting effects, critical hits, electricity, fire, paralysis, poison, _polymorph_, _sleep_, stunning
*PR* 15
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +2, *Will* +2
-----
*Speed* 15 ft. (3 squares), swim 15 ft.
*Melee* 2 slams +7 (1d6+4)
*Melee* (Power Attack) 2 slams +4 (1d6+7)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +7
*Atk Options* _animate trees, mind thrust_ (1/day)
-----
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 4, Wis 12, Cha 12
*SQ* naturally psionic
*Feats* Alertness, Power Attack
*Skills* Listen +7, Spot +7, Swim +12
-----
*Environment* temperate marsh
*Organization* solitary, pair, or gang (3-6)
*Treasure* standard
*Advancement* 6-10 HD (Medium); 11-15 HD (Large)
-----
*Animate Trees (Sp)*: An algoid can animate trees within 180 feet at will, controlling up to two trees at a time. It takes 1 full round for a normal tree to uproot itself. Thereafter it moves at a speed of 10 feet and fights as an algoid in all respects. Animated trees lose their ability to move if the algoid that animated them is incapacitated or moves out of range. The ability is otherwise similar to _liveoak_ spell (caster level 12th). Animated trees have vulnerability to fire.

*Mind Thrust (Ps):* 35-foot range, targets one creature, 5d10 points of damage, Will 14 negates.

*Naturally Psionic:* A phrenic creature gains 1 bonus power point.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Al-mi'raj; CR 1/3]
_The al-mi'raj generally roams pastures and woodlands. Its lair is usually a small cave just below ground. The creature resembles a large yellow hare with a long black horn protruding forwards from the center of its forehead._

Always N Small Animal
*Init* +4; *Senses* low-light vision, scent, Listen +9, Spot +4
-----
*AC* 15 (+1 size, +4 Dex), touch 14, flat-footed 11
*hp* 4 (1 HD)
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +6, *Will* +1
-----
*Speed* 45 ft. (9 squares)
*Melee* gore +5 (1d4)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +0; *Grp* -3
-----
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 18, Con 11, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 8
*Feats* Alertness, Weapon Finesse (B)
*Skills* Jump +10, Listen +9, Spot +4
-----
*Environment* temperate plains and woodlands
*Organization* solitary, pair, or group (3-18)
*Treasure* standard
*Advancement* 2-3 HD (Small)
-----
*Skills:* An al-mi'raj has a +4 racial bonus on Jump and Listen checks.

*Al-mi'raj Animal Companions:* A character with the animal companion class feature may choose an al-mi'raj as an animal companion.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Apparation]
_This ghastly undead creature exists mainly on the Ethereal Plane. An apparation is created in the same manner as a ghost, but it uses the following for special attacks rather than those listed under the ghost template._

*Special Attacks:* An apparition retains all the special attacks of the base creature, although those relying on physical contact do not affect non-ethereal creatures. The apparition also gains a manifestation ability plus one to three other special attacks as described below. The save DC against a special attack is equal to 10 + 1/2 ghost’s HD + apparition's Cha modifier unless otherwise noted.

_Corrupting Touch (Su):_ An apparition that hits a living target with its incorporeal touch attack deals 1d6 points of damage. Against ethereal opponents, it adds its Strength modifier to attack and damage rolls. Against nonethereal opponents, it adds its Dexterity modifier to attack rolls only.

_Frightful Moan (Su):_ An apparition can emit a frightful moan as a standard action. All living creatures within a 30-foot spread must succeed on a Will save or become panicked for 2d4 rounds. This is a sonic necromantic mindaffecting fear effect. A creature that successfully saves against the moan cannot be affected by the same ghost’s moan for 24 hours.

_Manifestation (Su):_ Every apparation has this ability. An apparition dwells on the Ethereal Plane and, as an ethereal creature, it cannot affect or be affected by anything in the material world. When an apparation manifests, it partly enters the Material Plane and becomes visible but incorporeal on the Material Plane. A manifested apparation can be harmed only by other incorporeal creatures, magic weapons, or spells, with a 50% chance to ignore any damage from a corporeal source. A manifested apparation can pass through solid objects at will, and its own attacks pass through armor. A manifested apparation always moves silently. A manifested apparation can strike with its touch attack or with a ghost touch weapon. A manifested apparation remains partially on the Ethereal Plane, where is it not incorporeal. A manifested apparation can be attacked by opponents on either the Material Plane or the Ethereal Plane. The apparation's incorporeality helps protect it from foes on the Material Plane, but not from foes on the Ethereal Plane.

When a spellcasting apparation is not manifested and is on the Ethereal Plane, its spells cannot affect targets on the Material Plane, but they work normally against ethereal targets. When a spellcasting apparation manifests, its spells continue to affect ethereal targets and can affect targets on the Material Plane normally unless the spells rely on touch. A manifested apparation's touch spells don’t work on non-ethereal targets. A apparation has two home planes, the Material Plane and the Ethereal Plane. It is not considered extraplanar when on either of these planes.

_Phantasmal Killer (Su):_ An apparition can target a victim with _phantasmal killer_ as if cast by a 9th-level wizard. It can use this ability once per day per point of Charisma bonus.

_Shadow Conjuration (Su):_ An apparition can use _shadow conjuration_ as if it were a 9th-level wizard. It can use this supernatural ability once per day per point of Charisma bonus.

_Shadow Evocation (Su):_ An apparition can use _shadow evocation_ as if it were a 9th-level wizard. It can use this supernatural ability once per day per point of Charisma bonus.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Assassin Bug; CR 1/2]
_Resembling giant bluebottle flies with four limbs -- miniature arms and legs -- the assassin bugs are rarely seen except during their mating season (one day in every two months). Males and females hunt in pairs for a host in which the female's eggs can be implanted. Assassin bugs prefer human hosts for their eggs, but any humanoid will do._

Always N Small Magical Beast
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Listen +3, Spot +7
-----
*AC* 15 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 12
*hp* 6 (1 HD)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +5, *Will* +1
-----
*Speed* 15 ft. (3 squares), climb 15 ft., fly 45 ft. (average)
*Melee* bite +1 (1d4 plus poison)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +1; *Grp* -3
*Atk Options* implantation (females only), poison (males only)
-----
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
*Feats* Flyby Attack
*Skills* Climb +8, Listen +3, Spot +7
-----
*Environment* temperate plains
*Organization* solitary or pair
*Treasure* none
*Advancement* 2-3 HD (Small)
-----
*Implantation (Ex):* As a full-round action that provokes attacks of opportunity, a female assassin bug can implant its eggs into a helpless target. Implantation inflicts 1 point of damage. The female dies 1d4 rounds after implanting her eggs.

The eggs hatch 1d12+12 hours after implantation, producing numerous larvae within the host's bloodstream. Larval infestation appears to be a disease, but remove disease cannot cure it. A cure serious wounds or higher level healing spell permits a new Fortitude save with a bonus equal to the healing spell's level. Otherwise, treat the host as if he were diseased.

If the host dies from the "disease," the larvae continue to consume the body from the inside. 2d6+2 days after implantation, the larvae burrow out of the body (living or dead) and attempt to wriggle away. This inflicts 1d6+6 points of damage to a living host. Larvae metamorphose into fully grown assassin bugs 1d4+1 minutes later.

_Implantation "Disease":_ Fortitude DC 11, incubation period 1d12+12 hours; damage 1d3 Strength and 1d3 Constitution. The save DC is Constitution-based. Against humans, the save DC has a +2 racial bonus (not figured into the save DC listed above).

*Poison (Ex):* Injury, Fortitude DC 11, initial and secondary damage is paralyzation for 1d4 hours. The save DC is Constitution-based. Against humans, the save DC has a +2 racial bonus (not figured into the save DC listed above). Only male assassin bugs have poison.

*Skills:* Assassin bugs have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks. Assassin bugs have a +8 racial bonus on Climb checks. They can always choose to take 10 on Climb checks, even if rushed or threatened.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Astral Searcher; CR 3]
_Astral searchers -- shells of nebulous humanoid shape -- are created by concentrated and/or traumatic humanoid thought. Violent deaths, spells cast while on the Astral Plane, and astral combat often result in the creation of astral searchers (quite often unknown to their creator or source). Driven by their past connection with material beings, astral searchers seek material bodies with complete singleness of purpose. Wandering the Astral Plane, they search for weak points in the fabric connecting the Astral to the Material, waiting for the stress lines to become collinear so that they can pass through and possess the living._

Always CE Medium Construct (Extraplanar, Incorporeal)
*Init* +0; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Listen +5, Spot +5
-----
*AC* 11 (+1 deflection), touch 11, flat-footed 11
*hp* 31 (2 HD)
*Immune* ability damage, ability drain, all mind-affecting effects, any effect that requires a Fort saves (unless the effect also works on objects or is harmless), critical hits, death and necromancy effects, disease, energy drain, exhaustion, fatigue, massive damage, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning
*SR* 15
*Fort* +1, *Ref* +1, *Will* +1
-----
*Speed* fly 30 ft. (perfect)
*Melee Touch* touch +1 (1d6 cold)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +1; *Grp* --
*Atk Options* possession
-----
*Abilities* Str --, Dex 11, Con --, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 13
*Feats* Alertness
*Skills* Listen +5, Spot +5
-----
*Environment* Astral Plane
*Organization* mob (4-24)
*Treasure* none
*Advancement* 3-6 HD (Medium)
-----
*Possession (Su):* Once per round while on the Material Plane, an astral searcher can merge its body with a humanoid. This ability is similar to a _magic jar_ spell (caster level 10th), except that it does not require a receptacle. To use this ability, the astral searcher must try move into the target’s space; moving into the target’s space to use the possession ability does provoke attacks of opportunity. The target can resist the attack with a successful Will save (DC 15 + astral searcher's Cha modifier). A creature that successfully saves is immune to that same astral searcher's possession for 24 hours. If the save fails, the astral searcher vanishes into the target’s body.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Three Nifty Foes*

I decided to take a break from converting _Fiend Folio_ monsters. Here're some nifty foes. With the advanced elite crysmal, I upped its manifester level even though this move isn't justified by simply adding HD. I bumped its CR as a result. The gravetouched ghoul and umbral creature templates come from _Libris Mortis_. I could see using the undead nymph below as a BBEG lairing at the heart of a corrupted forest. Perhaps the umbral pseudodragon could serve as her "animal" companion.

[sblock=Advanced Elite Crysmal; CR 9]
LE Large Elemental (Earth, Psionic)
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +9, Spot +17
*Language* Terran (but does not speak)
-----
*AC* 21 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +10 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 19
*hp* 153 (18 HD); *DR* 5/bludgeoning
*Immune* cold, critical hits, fire, flanking, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning
*Resist* electricity 15
*Fort* +15, *Ref* +10, *Will* +7
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares), burrow 20 ft.
*Melee* sting +19 (1d8+10), or
*Melee* (Power Attack) sting +6 (1d8+23)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +13; *Grp* +24
*Atk Options* Power Attack, Psionic Fist (+2d6 damage), Stand Still
*Psi-Like Abilities* (ML 14th)*:*
At will - _control object, control sound, detect psionics, empty mind*_ (+8 Will saves), _mind thrust*_ (1410, Will DC 21)
3/day - _psionic dimension door*_ (move action)
Saves are Charisma-based. *Includes augmentation for manifester level.
-----
*Abilities* Str 24, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 19
*Feats* Alertness, Lightning Reflexes, Narrow Mind, Power Attack, Psionic Fist, Psionic Meditation, Stand Still
*Skills* Appraise +13, Climb +13, Concentration +11 (+15 to become psionically focused), Jump +12, Listen +9, Spot +17
-----
*Skills:* +8 racial bonus to Appraise and Spot checks.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Gravetouched Ghoul Advanced Elite Nymph; CR 10]
CE Medium Undead (Augmented Fey)
*Init* +4; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Listen +15, Spot +20
*Languages* Common, Sylvan
-----
*AC* 24 (+4 Dex, +8 deflection, +2 natural), touch 22, flat-footed 20; Dodge
*hp* 78 (12 HD); *DR* 10/cold iron; *Turn Resistance* +2
*Immune* ability damage (Str, Dex, Con), ability drain, critical hits, death effects, disease, effects that require Fort saves (unless the effect works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, fatigue, massive damage, mind-affecting effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning
*Fort* +12, *Ref* +20, *Will* +23
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares), swim 20 ft.
*Melee* dagger +10 (1d4+2) and bite +8 (1d6+1 plus disease and paralysis), or
*Melee* bite +10 (1d6+2 plus disease and paralysis) and 2 claws +8 (1d4+1 plus paralysis)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +6; *Grp* +8
*Atk Options* blinding beauty, disease, paralysis (Fort DC 24, 1d4+1 rounds), stunning glance
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 7th)*:*
1/day - _dimension door_
*Druid Spells Prepared* (6/6/5/4/2, save DC 17 + spell level; CL 7th)*:*
4th - _air walk, spike stones_ (Ref 21 partial)
3rd - _call lightning_ (Ref 20 half), _greater magic fang, plant growth, poison_ (Fort 20)
2nd - _barkskin, cat's grace, resist energy_ (x2), _summon swarm_
1st - _entangle, faerie fire, longstrider, magic stone, produce flame_ (x2)
0 - _detect magic, flare_ (x2), _guidance_ (x2), _read magic_
-----
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con --, Int 18, Wis 24, Cha 27
*SQ* unearthly grace, wild empathy +28
*Feats* Combat Casting, Contagious Paralysis, Dodge, Multiattack (B), Track, Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Concentration +20, Diplomacy +22, Escape Artist +14, Handle Animal +20, Heal +15, Hide +15, Knowledge (nature) +10, Listen +15, Move Silently +15, Ride +16, Sense Motive +17, Spot +20, Survival +12 (+14 in aboveground natural environments), Swim +10, Use Rope +4 (+6 with bindings)
-----
*Blinding Beauty (Su):* This ability affects all humanoids within 30 feet of a nymph. Those who look directly at a nymph must succeed on a DC 24 Fortitude save or be blinded permanently as though by the _blindness_ spell. A nymph can suppress or resume this ability as a free action. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Contagious Paralysis (Ex):* Any creature paralyzed by the nymph can confer that paralysis to other creatures that touch it. Any creature touching a creature paralyzed by the nymph is immediately affected as if the nymph had delivered a paralyzing attack upon it (Fort DC 24 resists). If a creature successfull saves against her contagious paralysis, it can't be affected by it for 24 hours.

*Ghoul Fever (Su):* Disease - bite, Fort DC 24, incubation period 1 day, damage 1d3 Con and 1d3 Dex.

*Paralysis (Ex):* Elves have immunity to this paralysis.

*Stunning Glance (Su):* As a standard action, a wrathful nymph can stun a creature within 30 feet with a look. The target creature must succeed on a DC 24 Fortitude save or be stunned for 2d4 rounds. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Unearthly Grace (Su):* A nymph adds her Charisma modifier as a bonus on all her saving throws, and as a deflection bonus to her Armor Class. (The statistics block already reflects these bonuses).

*Wild Empathy (Ex):* This ability works like the druid’s wild empathy class feature, except that a nymph has a +6 racial bonus on the check. A nymph can improve the attitude of an animal. This ability functions just like a Diplomacy check made to improve the attitude of a person. The typical domestic animal has a starting attitude of indifferent, while wild animals are usually unfriendly. To use wild empathy, the nymph and the animal must be able to study each other, which means that they must be within 30 feet of one another under normal conditions. Generally, influencing an animal in this way takes 1 minute but, as with influencing people, it might take more or less time. A nymph can also use this ability to influence a magical beast with an Intelligence score of 1 or 2, but she takes a -4 penalty on the check.

*Skills:* A nymph has a +8 racial bonus on any Swim check to perform some special action or avoid a hazard. She can always choose to take 10 on a Swim check, even if distracted or endangered. She can use the run action while swimming, provided she swims in a straight line.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Umbral Advanced Elite Pseudodragon; CR 5]
CE Tiny Undead (Augmented Dragon, Incorporeal)
*Init* +6; *Senses* blindsense 60 ft., darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, Listen +11, Spot +11
*Language* Common and Sylvan (telepathically within 60 ft.)
-----
*AC* 21 (+2 size, +6 Dex, +3 deflection), touch 21, flat-footed 15
*hp* 26 (4 HD); *Turn Resistance* +2
*Immune* ability damage (Str, Dex, Con), ability drain, critical hits, death effects, disease, effects that require Fort saves (unless the effect works on objects or is harmless), energy drain, fatigue, massive damage, mind-affecting effects, nonlethal damage, paralysis, poison, _sleep_, stunning
*SR* 19
*Fort* +1, *Ref* +7, *Will* +8
-----
*Speed* fly 40 ft. (8 squares) (perfect)
*Melee Touch* touch +11 (1d3 Str damage)
*Space* 2-1/2 ft.; *Reach* 0 ft. (5 ft. with tail)
*Base Atk* +2; *Grp* --
*Atk Options* create spawn
-----
*Abilities* Str --, Dex 23, Con --, Int 8, Wis 18, Cha 16
*Feats* Track, Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Diplomacy +9, Hide +25 (+29 in forests or overgrown areas), Listen +11, Search +6, Sense Motive +11, Spot +11, Survival +11 (+13 following tracks)
-----
*Blindsense (Ex) [60’]:* A pseudodragon can locate creatures within 60 feet by nonvisual means (mostly hearing and scent, but also by noticing vibration and other environmental clues). Opponents the pseudodragon can’t actually see still have total concealment against the pseudodragon.

*Create Spawn (Su):* Any humanoid reduced to Strength 0 by an umbral creature dies and rises as a shadow under the control its killer in 1d4 rounds.

*Telepathy (Su):* Pseudodragons can communicate telepathically with creatures that speak Common or Sylvan, provided they are within 60 feet.

*Skills:* Pseudodragons have a chameleon-like ability that grants them a +4 racial bonus on Hide checks. In forests or overgrown areas, this bonus improves to +8.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Citanul the Winged Madness*

The flame paragon and mad savant templates come from Goodman Games's delightful Blackdirge's Dungeon Denizens (which apparently vanishes into the 4E pit of despair after 31 December). In order to get the bugbears to qualify for flame paragon, I tweaked their basic stats.

Citanul serves some sort of nasty chaos god(dess), having been marked from an early age as a mad savant. A clan of flame paragon fire bugbears currently serve Citanul. This is not a subtle group of monsters. Rather, they're more of the pillage and burn variety of threat.

[sblock=Citanul the Winged Madness; CR 11]
Mad Savant Advanced Elite Manticore
CE Huge Magical Beast (Chaotic)
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent, Listen +19, Spot +19
*Language* Common
-----
*AC* 23 (-2 size, +2 Dex, +2 insight, +9 natural, +2 armor), touch 12, flat-footed 21
*hp* 207 (18 HD)
*Immune* mind-affecting spells and effects
*Fort* +17, *Ref* +15, *Will* +5
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares), fly 50 ft. (clumsy); Flyby Attack, Hover, Snatch
*Melee* 2 claws +30 (2d6+13 plus 1 point of Wis damage [Will 24]) and bite +28 melee (2d6+6 plus 1 point of Wis damage [Will 24]), or 
*Ranged* 6 spikes +20 (2d6+6 plus 1 point of Wis damage [Will 24]/19-20)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Base Atk* +18; *Grp* +39
*Atk Options* psychotic burble
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 18th)*:*
3/day - _confusion_ (Quickened, Will 19), _daze_ (Will 15), _hideous laughter_ (Will 17)
1/day - _displacement_ (Quickened), _crushing despair_ (Will 19), _entropic shield, feeblemind_ (Will 20), _insanity_ (Will 22), _touch of idiocy_
-----
*Abilities* Str 36, Dex 14, Con 22, Int 16, Wis 9, Cha 20
*SQ* _endure elements_, prescient madness
*Feats* Flyby Attack, Hover, Multiattack (B), Quickened Spell-Like Ability (_confusion, displacement_), Snatch, Track, Weapon Focus (spikes)
*Skills* Bluff +10, Diplomacy +16, Intimidate +7, Knowledge (religion) +8, Listen +19, Sense Motive +9, Spot +19, Survival +10
-----
*Possessions:* _amulet of endure elements, bracers of armor +2_, plus another 2420 gp

_Amulet of Endure Elements:_ Once per day upon command, this amulet casts _endure elements_ on its wearer.
Faint abjuration; CL 3rd; Craft Wondrous Item, _endure elements_; Price 1,080 gp.
-----
*Idiot’s Caress (Su):* The mere touch of a mad savant can drain the sanity away from rational creatures. Any creature touched or struck with any of the mad savant’s natural attacks must make a DC 24 Will save or take 1 point of temporary Wisdom damage. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Incomprehensible Mind (Ex):* A mad savant is immune to all mind-affecting spells and effects.

*Prescient Madness (Su):* The strange psychosis of the mad savant allows it to continually see a few moments into the future. This bizarre ability does not allow for any grandiose prognostications, but does increase the combat effectiveness of the mad savant by letting it see his opponents’ tactics a few seconds in advance. The mad savant receives a constant +1 insight bonus on attack rolls, a +2 insight bonus to AC, and a +2 insight bonus to Reflex saving throws. These bonuses are added to statistics above.

*Psychotic Burble (Su):* Once per day, as a standard action, a mad savant can unleash a bubbling torrent of insanity upon his enemies, giving them a taste of the true madness that lives within its head. The psychotic burble bursts in a 60-ft. radius centered on the mad savant and all within the area of effect must make a DC 24 Will save or be _confused_ as the spell for 5 rounds. Psychotic burble is a sonic mind-affecting compulsion effect. The save DC and duration are Charisma-based.

*Spikes (Ex):* With a snap of its tail, a manticore can loose a volley of six spikes as a standard action (make an attack roll for each spike). This attack has a range of 180 feet with no range increment. All targets must be within 30 feet of each other. The creature can launch only twenty-four spikes in any 24-hour period.

*Skills:* Manticores have a +4 racial bonus on Spot checks.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Flame Paragon Fire Bugbear Sorcerer 5; CR 9]
Usually CE Medium Humanoid (Fire, Goblinoid)
*Init* +4; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., scent, Listen +9, Spot +9
*Language* Common, Goblin
-----
*AC* 18 (+4 Dex, +4 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 14; melt weapons
*hp* 42 (8 HD)
*Immune* fire
*Vulnerability* cold
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +8, *Will* +7
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* slam +7 (1d3+3 plus 1d6 fire), or
*Ranged Touch* spell +8
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +6
*Atk Options* aura of fatigue
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 8th)*:*
3/day - _burning hands_ (Ref 14 half), _fireball_ (Ref 16 half)
1/day - _heat metal_ (Will 15), _scorching ray_
*Sorcerer Spells Known* (CL 5th; save DC 13 + spell level)*:*
2nd (5/day) - _ghoul touch_ (Fort 15), _resist energy_
1st (7/day) - _magic missile, ray of enfeeblement, shield, shocking grasp_
0 (6/day) - _acid splash, detect magic, message, read magic, resistance, touch of fatigue_ (Fort 13)
-----
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 16
*Feats* Alertness, Combat Expertise, Weapon Focus (slam)
*Skills* Concentration +10, Climb +7, Hide +9, Listen +9, Move Silently +13, Search +7, Spot +9
-----
*Possessions* _amulet of natural armor +1, brooch of shielding, potion of cure serious wounds_, plus 50 gp
-----
*Aura of Fatigue (Ex):* The flame paragon radiates an aura of oppressive heat that can fatigue nearby opponents. All creatures that do not have the fire subtype within 10 ft. of a flame paragon must make a DC 13 Fortitude save or become fatigued. Creatures in the area of effect must make a Fortitude saving throw each round to avoid becoming fatigued. Fatigued creatures remain so for as long as they stay within 10 ft. of the flame paragon and for 3 rounds after that. Any type of fire or heat resistance renders a creature immune to the aura of fatigue. The save DC and duration are Constitution-based.

*Burning Touch (Ex):* Each of the flame paragon’s natural attacks deal 1d6 additional fire damage.

*Increased Cold Vulnerability (Ex):* Flame paragons are incredibly vulnerable to cold based attacks, even more so than a standard fiery creature. Flame paragons take double damage from cold effects, regardless of whether a saving throw is allowed, or if the save is a success or failure.

*Melt Weapons (Ex):* The intense heat of a flame paragon’s body can melt or char weapons. Any melee weapon that strikes a flame paragon is allowed a DC 13 Fortitude save to avoid destruction. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Skills:* Bugbears have a +4 racial bonus on Move Silently checks.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Flame Paragon Fire Bugbear Ranger 2; CR 6 (x2)]
Usually CE Medium Humanoid (Fire, Goblinoid)
*Init* +4; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., scent, Listen +8, Spot +8
*Language* Common, Goblin
-----
*AC* 21 (+4 Dex, +4 armor, +3 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 17; melt weapons
*hp* 37 (5 HD)
*Immune* fire
*Vulnerability* cold
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +10, *Will* +4
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* slam +7 (1d3+3 plus 1d6 fire), or
*Ranged* masterwork mighty [+2] composite shortbow +9 (1d6+2/x3, 70 ft. range increment), or
*Ranged* (Rapid Shot) masterwork mighty [+2] composite shortbow +7/+7 (1d6+2/x3, 70 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +6
*Atk Options* aura of fatigue, favored enemy (human) +2
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 5th)*:*
3/day - _burning hands_ (Ref 13 half)
1/day - _heat metal_ (Will 14), _scorching ray_
-----
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 18, Con 17, Int 10, Wis 16, Cha 14
*SQ* wild empathy +4
*Feats* Alertness, Rapid Shot (B), Track (B), Weapon Focus (slam)
*Skills* Climb +5, Hide +7, Listen +8, Move Silently +11, Search +3, Spot +8, Survival +9
-----
*Possessions* _+1 studded leather, elixir of hiding, shield of faith +2_, masterwork mighty [+2] composite shortbow, quiver with 20 arrows
-----
*Aura of Fatigue (Ex):* The flame paragon radiates an aura of oppressive heat that can fatigue nearby opponents. All creatures that do not have the fire subtype within 10 ft. of a flame paragon must make a DC 14 Fortitude save or become fatigued. Creatures in the area of effect must make a Fortitude saving throw each round to avoid becoming fatigued. Fatigued creatures remain so for as long as they stay within 10 ft. of the flame paragon and for 3 rounds after that. Any type of fire or heat resistance renders a creature immune to the aura of fatigue. The save DC and duration are Constitution-based.

*Burning Touch (Ex):* Each of the flame paragon’s natural attacks deal 1d6 additional fire damage.

*Increased Cold Vulnerability (Ex):* Flame paragons are incredibly vulnerable to cold based attacks, even more so than a standard fiery creature. Flame paragons take double damage from cold effects, regardless of whether a saving throw is allowed, or if the save is a success or failure.

*Melt Weapons (Ex):* The intense heat of a flame paragon’s body can melt or char weapons. Any melee weapon that strikes a flame paragon is allowed a DC 14 Fortitude save to avoid destruction. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Skills:* Bugbears have a +4 racial bonus on Move Silently checks.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Flame Paragon Fire Bugbear; CR 3 (x20)]
Usually CE Medium Humanoid (Fire, Goblinoid)
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., scent, Listen +5, Spot +5
*Language* Common, Goblin
-----
*AC* 16 (+3 Dex, +3 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 13; melt weapons
*hp* 19 (3 HD)
*Immune* fire
*Vulnerability* cold
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +6, *Will* +1
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* slam +6 (1d3+4 plus 1d6 fire)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +2; *Grp* +5
*Atk Options* aura of fatigue
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 3rd)*:*
3/day - _burning hands_ (Ref 11 half)
1/day - _heat metal_ (Will 12)
-----
*Abilities* Str 17, Dex 16, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 11
*Feats* Alertness, Weapon Focus (slam)
*Skills* Climb +6, Hide +6, Listen +5, Move Silently +7, Spot +5
-----
*Aura of Fatigue (Ex):* The flame paragon radiates an aura of oppressive heat that can fatigue nearby opponents. All creatures that do not have the fire subtype within 10 ft. of a flame paragon must make a DC 13 Fortitude save or become fatigued. Creatures in the area of effect must make a Fortitude saving throw each round to avoid becoming fatigued. Fatigued creatures remain so for as long as they stay within 10 ft. of the flame paragon and for 3 rounds after that. Any type of fire or heat resistance renders a creature immune to the aura of fatigue. The save DC and duration are Constitution-based.

*Burning Touch (Ex):* Each of the flame paragon’s natural attacks deal 1d6 additional fire damage.

*Increased Cold Vulnerability (Ex):* Flame paragons are incredibly vulnerable to cold based attacks, even more so than a standard fiery creature. Flame paragons take double damage from cold effects, regardless of whether a saving throw is allowed, or if the save is a success or failure.

*Melt Weapons (Ex):* The intense heat of a flame paragon’s body can melt or char weapons. Any melee weapon that strikes a flame paragon is allowed a DC 13 Fortitude save to avoid destruction. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Skills:* Bugbears have a +4 racial bonus on Move Silently checks.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*The Scion Squad*

This is a group of pre-gen characters I did up for a recent one-shot. With a little tweaking, they could easily be a party of NPCs to challenge your players.

[sblock=The Scion Squad]
You are one of the Scion Squad, a band of heroes all of whom possess a bloodline leading back to a mighty creature. You wander the land, looking for adventures, righting wrongs, and defending the defenseless. Many evildoers have learned to fear your team's battle cry: "Scion Squad! Strike!"

The Scion Squad includes:

*Wink Silvertongue*, a half-elf beguiler with a fey bloodline. Wink is the squad's negotiator, infiltrator, and wielder of enchanting magics. Those who can't be won over by Wink's smooth words often succumb to his will-crushing spells.

*Grusty Gurston*, a dwarf copper dragon shaman with a storm giant bloodline. Grusty swings a mean heavy mace, making him a fear-inspiring fighter. He uses his draconic auras to assist the Scions in their quests.

*Badger Burrowshield*, a gnome druid with a celestial bloodline. Badger not only commands druidic magics, but can shapeshift into his namesake, becoming a savage ball of fur and fangs.

*Thok of the Jungle*, a jungle orc ranger with a titan bloodline. Thok is a hunter par excellence, whether using his spear or his powerful composite longbow. Thok's stealth matches Wink's, making the pair ideal scouts.

*Byl Leebat Sün*, a young lizardfolk champion with a djinni bloodline. Although he is still an adolescent, Byl is one of the most knowledgeable of the Scions. Also, when he hisses the magic word, Byl transforms into the sensational *Scaly Avenger*!

*Sir Oliver Shortshanks*, a halfling knight with a gold dragon bloodline. Sir Oliver is the scion's leader and most skillful fighter. Sir Oliver is always ready to meet any challenge on the field of battle.[/sblock]
[sblock=Wink Silvertongue, half-elf beguiler 4]
Medium humanoid
*Major Bloodline* fey
*Init* +2; *Senses* low-light vision, Listen +11, Spot +4
*Languages* Common, Draconic, Gnome, Elven, Sylvan
-----
*AC* 16 (+2 Dex, +4 armor), touch 12, flat-footed 14
*hp* 20 (4 HD)
*Immune* _sleep_
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +3, *Will* +9; +2 racial bonus against enchantment spells or effects
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* masterwork rapier +3 (1d6/18-20), or
*Ranged* masterwork hand crossbow +5 (1d4/19-20, range increment 30 ft.), or
*Ranged* masterwork hand crossbow +5 with +1 distance bolt (1d4+1/19-20, range increment 60 ft.)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +2; *Grp* +2
*Special Attacks* cloaked casting (+1 DC), surprise casting
-----
*Spell-Like Ability (CL 4th):*
...1/day - _charm animals_ (Will 14 negates)
*Spells per Day (4/7/6):*
...2nd - _blinding color surge_ (Will 15 negates), _blur, daze monster_ (Will 16 negates), _detect thoughts_ (Will 15 negates), _fog cloud, glitterdust_ (Will 15 negates), _hypnotic pattern_ (Will 15 negates), _invisibility, knock, minor image_ (Will 15 disbelief), _mirror image, misdirection, see invisibility, silence, spider climb, stay the hand_ (Will 16 negates), _touch of idiocy, vertigo_ (Will 15 disbelief), _whelming blast_ (Will 16 negates)
...1st - _charm person_ (Will 15 negates), _color spray_ (Will 14 negates), _comprehend languages, detect secret doors, disguise self, expeditious retreat, hypnotism_ (Will 15 negates), _mage armor, obscuring mist, rouse, serene visage, silent image_ (Will 14 disbelief), _sleep_ (Will 15 negates), _undetectable alignment, whelm_ (Will 15 negates)
...0 - _dancing lights, daze_ (Will 14 negates), _detect magic, ghost sound_ (Will 13 disbelief), _message, open/close, read magic_
-----
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 17, Wis 16, Cha 16
*SQ* advanced learning, armored mage (light), elven blood, trapfinding
*Feats* Iron Will (B), Rapid Reload (hand crossbow), Spell Focus (enchantment)
*Skills (Ranks)* Bluff +10 (7), Concentration +8 (7), Diplomacy +7 (0), Disable Device +10 (7), Gather Information +5 (0), Hide +10 (7), Intimidate +5 (0), Knowledge (arcana) +10 (7), Listen +11 (7), Move Silently +13 (7), Open Lock +8 (7), Search +11 (7), Spot +4 (0)
*Armor Check Penalty* -1 (already included where applicable)
*Possessions* _+1 distance bolts_ (x10), _boots of elvenkind, potion of enlarge person_, masterwork rapier, masterwork hand crossbow, masterwork chain shirt
-----
*Armored Mage:* No arcane spell failure in light armor.

*Cloaked Casting:* Against a target who would be denied his Dexterity bonus, gain a +1 bonus to the spell's save DC.

*Surprise Casting:* You can use Bluff to feint in melee combat to gain cloaked casting bonus, but you must remain within melee range.

*Advanced Learning:* You added _serene visage_ to your spell list.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Grusty Gortson, dwarf copper dragon shaman 4]
Medium humanoid
*Major Bloodline* storm giant
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +3, Spot +3
*Languages* Common, Dwarven, Gnome, Orc
-----
*AC* 17 (+1 Dex, +1 natural, +5 armor), touch 11, flat-footed 16; +4 dodge bonus vs. giants
*hp* 42 (4 HD)
*Immune* dragon's frightful presence, paralysis, _sleep_
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +2, *Will* +7; +2 racial bonus vs. poison, spells, and spell-like abilities
-----
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* (used two-handed) masterwork heavy mace +8 (1d8+6), or
*Melee* (used two-handed with Power Attack) masterwork heavy mace +5 (1d8+12 plus Intimidating Strike), or
*Ranged* masterwork heavy crossbow +5 (1d10/19-20, 120 ft. range increment), or
*Ranged* masterwork heavy crossbow +7 (1d10+2 plus Will DC 14 within 20 ft. of bolt's path or shaken/19-20, 120 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +7; +4 to resist being bull rushed or tripped
*Special Attacks* +1 racial bonus on attack rolls vs. orcs and goblinoids, breath weapon (2d6 acid, 30-ft. line; Ref 16 half)
-----
*Draconic Auras* energy shield, power, senses, vigor
*Spell-Like Ability (CL 4th):*
...At will - _spider climb_
-----
*Abilities* Str 18, Dex 12, Con 18, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 8
*SQ* draconic aura +1, stability, stonecunning, weapon familiarity
*Feats* Intimidating Strike, Leap of the Heavens, Power Attack (B), Skill Focus (Jump) (B)
*Skills (Ranks)* Appraise +2 (+4 related to stone or metal) (0), Climb +10 (7), Hide +5 (7), Intimidate +6 (7), Jump +10 (+15 with 20-ft. move) (7), Search +2 (+4 to notice unusual stonework) (0)
*Armor Check Penalty* -3 (already included where applicable)
-----
*Possessions* _+1 scale mail of jumping, oil of magic weapon, potion of neutralize poison, screaming bolt_, masterwork heavy mace, masterwork heavy crossbow, 9 crossbow bolts
-----
*Breath Weapon:* You must wait 1d4 rounds between uses of your breath weapon.

*Draconic Aura:* You can project one aura in a 30-ft. radius as a swift action.

* Energy Shield: Any creature striking you or your ally with a natural attack or nonreach melee weapon is dealt 2 points of acid damage.

* Power: +1 bonus on melee damage rolls.

* Senses: +1 bonus on Listen, Spot, and initiative checks.

* Vigor: Fast healing 1, but only for those below one-half full normal hit points.

*Intimidating Strike:* If your Power Attack hits, make an Intimidate check against foe with a +3 bonus opposed by the foe's modified level check (1d20 + character level or Hit Dice + target’s Wisdom bonus [if any] + target’s modifiers on saves against fear). If you succeed, the foe is shaken for the encounter. A shaken foe takes a -2 penalty on attack rolls, ability checks, and saving throws.

*Leap of the Heavens:* Jump check DCs not doubled if you fail to move 20 feet in a straight line prior to jumping.[/sblock]
[sblock=Sir Oliver Shortshanks, halfling knight 4]
Small humanoid
*Major Bloodline* gold dragon
*Init* +3; *Senses* low-light vision, Listen +4, Spot +2
*Languages* Common, Halfling, Gnome
-----
*AC* 22 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +5 armor, +3 shield), touch 14, flat-footed 19; shield block +1
*hp* 43 (4 HD)
*Resist* fire 5
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +5, *Will* +5; +2 morale bonus vs. fear
-----
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* masterwork longsword +9 (1d6+3/19-20), or
*Ranged Touch* alchemist fire +10 (1d6+1 fire plus 1 point in a 5-ft. radius, 10 ft. range increment), or
*Ranged Touch* tanglefoot bag +9 (DC 15 Reflex or entangled, 10 ft. range increment), or
*Ranged* (vs. AC 5) thunderstone +9 (DC 15 Fortitude or deafened in a 20-ft.-radius spread, 20 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +3
*Special Attacks* +1 attack rolls with slings and thrown weapons, bulwark of defense, fighting challenge +1, test of mettle
-----
*Abilities* Str 16, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 16
*SQ* armor mastery (medium)
*Feats* Alertness (B), Grenadier, Mad Alchemist, Step Up (B)
*Skills (Ranks)* Climb +1 (0), Craft (alchemy) +7 (6), Diplomacy +5 (0), Handle Animal +8 (5), Hide +3 (0), Jump -1 (0), Knowledge (nobility and royalty) +6 (5), Listen +4 (0), Move Silently +1 (0), Ride +6 (5), Sense Motive +2 (0), Spot +2 (0)
*Armor Check Penalty* -4 (already included where applicable)
-----
*Possessions* _+1 heavy steel shield, gauntlet of fire blades_ (5 uses of _blades of fire_ per day), _potion of cure moderate wounds, potion of heroism_, masterwork longsword, masterwork breastplate, alchemist fire (x4), tanglefoot bag (x4), thunderstone (x4)
-----
*Bulwark of Defense:* A foe who begins his turn in a square you threaten treats all squares you threaten as difficult terrain.

*Knight's Challenge:* 5/day, with the following options.

* Fighting Challenge: Challenge a single foe with an Intelligence 5+, a language, and a CR greater than 2. Gain a +1 morale bonus on Will saves, attack rolls, and damage rolls against this foe. Duration: 8 rounds.

* Test of Mettle: Challenge all enemies that have a language, an Intelligence 5+, and CR 2+. They must have line of sight and be within 100 feet. Potential targets must make a DC 15 Will save or attack you in preference to other targets. Duration: 8 rounds.

*Mad Alchemist:* Grants access to three special tactical maneuvers.

* Distracting Blast: Ready action to throw a thunderstone. If foe was casting a spell, oppose your Craft (alchemy) check with his Concentration check; if you win, his spell is ruined. Otherwise, oppose your Craft (alchemy) check against you foe's Will save. If you succeed, foe suffers a -2 penalty on attack rolls and saving throws until the beginning of your next turn.

* Fiery Blaze: Strike a foe with alchemist's fire. On your next turn, strike that same foe with a spell or weapon attack that deal's fire damage. If this attack hits, your foe takes an extra 1d6 points of fire damage and catches on fire if not already.

* Tanglefoot Defense: Tear open a tanglefoot bag as a standard action to transform one adjacent square of clear terrain into difficult terrain. Lasts 10 minutes.

*Shield Block:* Choose a single foe. Your shield bonus to AC is +1 against this foe.

*Step Up:* Whenever an adjacent foe attempts to take a 5-foot step away from you, you may also make a 5-foot step as an immediate action so long as you end up adjacent to the foe that triggered this ability. If you take this step, you cannot take a 5-foot step during your next turn. If you take an action to move during your next turn, subtract 5 feet from your total movement.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Badger Burrowshield, gnome druid 4]
Small humanoid
*Major Bloodline* celestial
*Init* +3; *Senses* low-light vision, Listen +8, Spot +6
*Languages* Common, Druidic, Gnome
-----
*AC* 17 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +2 armor, +1 shield), touch 14, flat-footed 14; +4 dodge vs. giants
*hp* 33 (4 HD)
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +4, *Will* +8; +2 vs. illusions, +4 bonus vs. spell-like abilities of fey creatures
-----
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* sickle +7 (1d4+2), or
*Melee* bite +10 (1d4+7), or
*Ranged* sling +7 (1d3+2, 50 ft. range increment), or
*Ranged* sling +8 (1d3+3 plus 1d6 electricity, 50 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* +1
*Special Attacks* +1 racial attack bonus vs. kobolds and goblinoids, shapeshift (badger form)
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 4th):*
...1/day - _dancing lights, ghost sound_ (Will 12 disbelief), _prestidigitation, protection from evil, speak with animals_
*Spells per Day (3/4/5):*
...2nd level - _barkskin, bear's endurance, mass snake's swiftness_
...1st level - _cure light wounds_ (x2), _entangle_ (Ref 15 partial), _slow burn_
...0 level - _flare_ (Fort DC 14), _guidance_ (x2), _light, read magic_
-----
*Abilities* Str 14, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 18, Cha 12
*SQ* nature sense, spontaneous rejuvenation, wild empathy +5, trackless step, weapon familiarity, woodland stride
*Feats* Alertness (B), Close-Quarters Fighting, Weapon Focus (bite)
*Skills (Ranks)* Concentration +10 (7), Craft (alchemy) +2 (0), Heal +11 (7), Hide +7 (0), Listen +8 (0), Knowledge (nature) +11 (7), Sense Motive +6 (0), Spot +6 (0), Survival +11 (+13 in aboveground natural environments) (7)
*Armor Check Penalty* -0
-----
*Possessions* _potion of rage, +1 thundering shock sling bullets_ (x10), _wand of detect magic_, scroll (_summon nature's ally II_), masterwork sickle, sling, leather armor, masterwork light wooden shield
-----
*Badger Form:* swift action to transform; gain these: bite attack (considered magic for purposes of overcoming DR), Str 18, AC 18 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +4 natural), base speed 50 ft. (10 squares), Mobility feat (+4 dodge bonus to AC to avoid attacks of opportunity). You cannot cast spells or speak in badger form. All your equipment melds into your new form.

*Close-Quarters Fighting:* Always get an attack of opportunity when a foe tries to grapple you. If foe doesn't have Improved Grapple or improved grab, success foils the grapple. Otherwise, add damage dealt to your opposed check to resist being grappled.

*Spontaneous Rejuvenation:* Spend a standard action and sacrifice a prepared spell. Allies within 30 feet (including you) gain fast healing for 3 rounds. The fast healing amount equals the spell's level. This doesn't stack with other sources of fast healing.[/sblock]
[sblock=Thok of the Jungle, jungle orc ranger 4]
Medium humanoid
*Major Bloodline* titan
*Init* +3; *Senses* low-light vision, Listen +8, Spot +8
*Languages* Common, Gnome, Orc
-----
*AC* 19 (+3 Dex, +6 armor), touch 13, flat-footed 16
*hp* 37 (4 HD)
*Weakness* light sensivity
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +7, *Will* +2
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* (used two-handed) masterwork spear +7 (1d8+3/x3), or
*Melee* (used two-handed with Power Attack) spear +3 (1d8+11/x3), or
*Ranged* mighty composite longbow +8 (1d8+2/x3, 110 ft. range increment), or
*Ranged* (Rapid Shot) mighty composite longbow +6/+6 (1d8+2/x3, 110 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +6
*Special Attacks* distracting attack, favored enemy (goblinoids)
-----
*Spell-Like Ability (CL 4th):*
...1/day - _levitate_
*Spells per Day (1):*
...1st - _arrow mind_
-----
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 16, Con 18, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 13
*SQ* wild empathy +5
*Feats* Endurance (B), Favored Power Attack, Point Blank Shot, Power Attack (B), Rapid Shot (B), Track (B)
*Skills (Ranks)* Heal +3 (0), Hide +9 (7), Jump +9 (6), Knowledge (nature) +3 (1), Listen +8 (7), Move Silently +9 (7), Spot +8 (7), Survival +9 (6)
*Armor Check Penalty* -1 (already included where applicable)
-----
*Possessions* _+2 chain shirt, potion of aid_, masterwork spear, mighty composite longbow, 40 arrows in two quivers
-----
*Distracting Attack:* Whenever you hit an enemy with an attack, that enemy is considered flanked by you until the enemy is attacked by one of your allies or until the start of your next turn, whichever comes first.

*Favored Enemy:* +2 bonus on Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, and Survival, and +2 bonus on weapon damage

*Favored Enemy Power Attack:* Damage with Power Attack spear against a favored enemy is 1d8+17 (including favored enemy bonus).

*Point Blank Shot:* Add +1 to attack and damage rolls with bow within 30 feet.[/sblock]
[sblock=Byl Leebat Sün, young lizardfolk champion 4 (normal form)]
Small humanoid (reptilian)
*Major Bloodline* djinni
*Init* +5; *Senses* low-light vision, Listen +4, Spot +4
*Languages* Common, Draconic, Gnome
-----
*AC* 20 (+1 size, +1 Dex, +1 deflection, +3 natural armor, +4 armor), touch 13, flat-footed 18
*hp* 29 (4 HD)
*Resist* acid 5
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +3, *Will* +11
-----
*Speed* 20 ft. (4 squares)
*Melee* masterwork longspear +6 (1d6/x3), or
*Melee* 2 claws +4 (1d3) and bite -1 (1d3), or
*Ranged* masterwork light crossbow +6 (1d6/19-20, 80 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft. (10 ft. with longspear)
*Base Atk* +3; *Grp* -1
*Special Attacks* avatar (1/day for 4 minutes), retribution strike (1/day)
-----
*Spells per Day (1):*
...1st - _remove fear_
*Domain:* Retribution.
-----
*Abilities* Str 10, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 12, Wis 18, Cha 16
*SQ* hold breath
*Feats* Combat Reflexes, Improved Initiative (B), Iron Will (B), Weapon Focus (longspear)
*Skills (Ranks)* Balance +4 (0), Concentration +11 (7), Jump -3 (0), Knowledge (religion) +8 (7), Knowledge (the planes) +8 (7), Spellcraft +8 (7), Survival +4 (+6 on other planes) (0), Swim +10 (7)
*Armor Check Penalty* -1 (already included where applicable)
-----
*Possessions* _cloak of the champion_ (+1 resistance and +1 deflection), _potion of cure serious wounds, potion of haste_, masterwork longspear, masterwork light crossbow, masterwork chain shirt
-----
*Avatar:* 1/day for 4 minutes, become the Scaly Avenger. This is a free, very noticeable action.

*Retribution Strike:* When someone damages you, you can make a retribution strike on your next action. If this attack hits, it deals maximum damage.[/sblock]
[sblock=The Scaly Avenger!, young lizardfolk champion 4 (avatar form)]
Medium outsider (good, native)
*Major Bloodline* djinni
*Init* +7; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Listen +0, Spot +0
*Languages* Common, Draconic, Gnome
-----
*AC* 18 (+3 Dex, +1 deflection, +4 armor), touch 14, flat-footed 15
*hp* 51 (4 HD)
*Resist* acid 5, cold 5
*Immune* ability drain, ability damage, disease, energy drain, poison, _polymorph_
*Fort* +10, *Ref* +8, *Will* +4
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* masterwork longspear +11 (1d8+7), or
*Ranged* masterwork light crossbow +8 (1d8/19-20, 80 ft. range increment)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft. (10 ft. with longspear)
*Base Atk* +4; *Grp* +9
-----
*Abilities* Str 20, Dex 16, Con 20, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 16
*Feats* Improved Initiative (B), Iron Will (B), Short Haft, Weapon Focus (longspear)
*Skills (Ranks)* Climb +11 (7), Concentration +7 (0), Intimidate +10 (7), Swim +11 (7)
*Armor Check Penalty* -1 (already included where applicable)
-----
*Possessions* same as Byl
-----
*Short Haft:* As a swift action, you can shift your grip on your longspear so that you can strike adjacent targets with it. When using Short Haft, your reach with the longspear is 5 feet.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Fellgrim Ironfist*

Read the dwarven defender prestige class. It's pretty obvious a dwarven defender is supposed to be either a fighter or paladin. The fluff text goes out of its way to say that monks aren't good for dwarven defending. Pshaw. Of course, now that I've built him, I'm not sure what I'd do with him.

[sblock=Fellgrim Ironfist, Dwarf Paragon 3/Fighter 1/Monk 4/Dwarven Defender 2; CR 10]
Lawful Evil Medium Humanoid (Dwarf)
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 90 ft., Listen +5, Spot +5
*Language* Common, Dwarf, Infernal
-----
*AC* 18 (+2 Dex, +2 Wis, +1 dodge, +1 monk, +2 Wis), touch 18, flat-footed 18; +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type, Dodge, uncanny dodge
*hp* 80 (10 HD)
*Fort* +12, *Ref* +5, *Will* +8; +3 against poison and against spells and spell-like effects, +5 bonus against enchantment spells and effects, evasion
-----
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* unarmed strike +10 (1d10+1), or
*Melee* (Flurry of Blows) unarmed strike +8/+8/+3 (1d10+1), or
*Melee* shuriken +11 (1d2+1, range increment 10 ft.), or
*Melee* (Flurry of Blows) shuriken +9/+9/+4 (1d2+1, range increment 10 ft.)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +9; *Grp* +14
*Atk Options* +1 racial bonus on attack rolls against orcs and goblinoids, +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground, defensive stance (1/day), _ki_ strike (magic), Stunning Fist (Fort DC 17, 6/day)
-----
*Abilities* Str 13, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 8
*SQ* craft expertise, improved stonecunning, slow fall (20 ft.), still mind
*Feats* Deflect Arrows (B), Dodge (B), Endurance, Fiery Fist, Fist of Iron, Improved Grapple (B), Improved Unarmed Strike (B), Stunning Fist (B), Toughness
*Skills* Appraise +5 (+7 related to stone or metal) (4), Climb +3 (2), Craft (weaponsmithing) +7 (+12 related to stone or metal) (6), Listen +5 (3), Search +1 (+5 related to unusual stonework) (0), Sense Motive +9 (7), Spot +5 (3)
-----
*Possessions:* _monk's belt, oil of greater magic weapon +1, potion of cure moderate wounds_ (x2), _potion of barkskin +5_, shuriken (x15), plus 450 gp for other items
-----
*Craft Expertise (Ex):* A dwarf paragon may add his class level as a racial bonus on all Craft checks related to stone or metal items. 

*Defensive Stance:* When he adopts a defensive stance, a defender gains phenomenal strength and durability, but he cannot move from the spot he is defending. He gains +2 to Strength, +4 to Constitution, a +2 resistance bonus on all saves, and a +4 dodge bonus to AC. The increase in Constitution increases the defender’s hit points by 2 points per level, but these hit points go away at the end of the defensive stance when the Constitution score drops back 4 points. These extra hit points are not lost first the way temporary hit points are. While in a defensive stance, a defender cannot use skills or abilities that would require him to shift his position. A defensive stance lasts for 7 rounds. A defender may end his defensive stance voluntarily prior to this limit. At the end of the defensive stance, the defender is winded and takes a -2 penalty to Strength for the duration of that encounter. Using the defensive stance takes no time itself, but a defender can only do so during his action.

*Fiery Fist:* Expend Stunning Fist use as a swift action. All unarmed strikes that turn inflict +1d6 points of fire damage.

*Fists of Iron:* Declare use before attacking. Each use counts as a Stunning Fist use. Successful attack inflicts +1d6 points of damage.

*Improved Stonecunning (Ex):* At 1st level, a dwarf paragon's racial bonus on Search checks to notice unusual stonework increases to +4. The range at which he receives an automatic Search check for coming near an example of unusual stonework increases to 20 feet. Also, he can intuit where true north lies in relation to himself (as if he had 5 ranks in Survival) whenever underground.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Defensive Stance Stats]
*AC* 23 (+2 Dex, +2 Wis, +5 dodge, +1 monk, +2 Wis), touch 23, flat-footed 23; +4 dodge bonus to Armor Class against monsters of the giant type, Dodge, uncanny dodge
*hp* 100 (10 HD)
*Fort* +16, *Ref* +7, *Will* +10; +3 against poison and against spells and spell-like effects, +5 bonus against enchantment spells and effects, evasion
-----
*Melee* unarmed strike +11 (1d10+2), or
*Melee* (Flurry of Blows) unarmed strike +9/+9/+4 (1d10+2), or
*Melee* shuriken +11 (1d2+1, range increment 10 ft.), or
*Melee* (Flurry of Blows) shuriken +9/+9/+4 (1d2+1, range increment 10 ft.)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Base Atk* +9; *Grp* +15
-----
*Abilities* Str 15, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 8
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Hound of Hell*

Here's my first _Pathfinder_-style monster. Enjoy.

[sblock=Hound of Hell; CR 3]
_A hound of Hell stands 3-4 feet tall at the shoulder and weighs 90 pounds, although it's hard to tell since they're naturally invisible. Efficient hunters, a favorite pack tactic is to surround prey quietly. Then one or two hounds attack, driving prey toward the rest of the pack. If the prey doesn't run, the pack closes in. Hounds of Hell track fleeing creatures relentlessly._

*XP* 800

LE Medium outsider (evil, extraplanar, lawful)
*Init* +5; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., scent; Perception +7
-----
Defense
-----
*AC* 13, touch 11, flat-footed 13 (+1 Dex, +2 natural)
*hp* 26 (4d10+4)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +5, *Will* +1
*Defensive Abilities* invisibility
-----
Offense
-----
*Speed* 40 ft. (8 squares)
*Melee* 2 claws +5 (1d4+1), bite +5 (1d6+1 plus trip)
*Special Attacks*
-----
Statistics
-----
*Abilities* Str 13, Dex 13, Con 13, Int 6, Wis 10, Cha 6
*Base Atk* +4; *CMB* +5; *CMD* 16 (20 vs. trip)
*Feats* Improved Initiative, Run
*Skills* Acrobatics +8, Perception +7, Stealth +13, Survival +7; *Racial Modifiers* +5 Stealth
*Language* Infernal (cannot speak)
-----
Ecology
-----
*Environment* any (Hell)
*Organization* solitary, pair, or pack (3-12)
*Treasure* incidental
-----
Special Abilities
-----
*Invisibility (Su)* A hound of Hell remains invisible even when it attacks. This ability is constant. The hound cannot suppress this ability.
[/sblock]


----------



## Asha'man

I was afraid this thread was long dead. It's great to see it isn't.

I don't suppose you take requests?


----------



## Mark Chance

Asha'man said:


> I was afraid this thread was long dead. It's great to see it isn't.




Danke. 



Asha'man said:


> I don't suppose you take requests?




I take requests. I don't necessarily honor them, but I do take them. A lot depends on what I have available for resources combined with time. If the request requires a book I don't have, I obviously can't do it. Requests that have deadlines are also problematic.

Other than that....


----------



## Sigurd

Request: - An intelligent monster that champions city pets and punishes the bastards who mistreat/abuse them. Perhaps fey.


Something that travels and is perhaps drawn to animal suffering. Make them hard to discover.


Sigurd


Hey! My 1000th post!


----------



## Mark Chance

*Madadh*



Sigurd said:


> Request: - An intelligent monster that champions city pets and punishes the bastards who mistreat/abuse them. Perhaps fey.
> 
> Something that travels and is perhaps drawn to animal suffering. Make them hard to discover.




_Gristle kicked the mastiff in the ribs and jumped back. The dog lunged for him, jaws snapping, but the short, thick chain attached to the heavy spike in the floor jerked the animal short. Gristle waded back in, this time with his club.

"You'll learn some proper manners, mutt! Snap at me, and you get the club!"

The mastiff growled and yelped, trying to get away from the pain and fear, but it could barely move thanks to the chain.

"Ow!" Gristle said, slapping his neck. A spot of blood came away on his hand, and he saw the half-sized arrow that had grazed him. "What in the Nine Hells?"

He stepped back from the mastiff, which lay quivering on the floor. Something tittered. The child-like laugh came from somewhere up in the rafters.

"You're going to get a beating next!" Gristle yelled at the shadows. "I'm gonna -- Uh, damn. I think I'm going to --"

Gristle bent over in pain, vomiting up his lunch as spasms wracked his body. He dropped to his knees. From a dark space between two stacks of wooden boxes, a child appeared, brandishing a wickedly curved knife. No, not a child. Children don't look like that.

After a while, the tittering was louder than Gristle's screams for mercy._

[sblock=Madadh (CR 3)]
_The creature before you is the size of a young human child, but it moves with grace and strength. It has nut-brown skin marked by a wood grain pattern. It is almost entirely naked and quite hairy, and it carries a small bow and curved blade._

*XP* 800
N Small fey
*Init* +2; *Senses* low-light vision; Perception +8

Defense
*AC* 15, touch 13, flat-footed 13 (+2 Dex, +1 size, +2 natural)
*hp* 17 (5d6)
*Fort* +1, *Ref* +6, *Will* +6
*Defensive Abilities* DR 5/cold iron

Offense
*Speed* 20 ft.
*Melee* scimitar +3 (1d4 plus bleed/18-20)
*Ranged* shortbow +5 (1d4 plus poison/x3)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Special Attacks* bleed (1 point), poison
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 5th)
Constant - _speak with animals_
At will - _beast shape I, hide from animals_ (self only)

Statistics
*Str* 10, *Dex* 14, *Con* 10, *Int* 12, *Wis* 15, *Cha* 13
*Base Atk* +2; *CMB* +3; *CMD* 13
*Skills* Acrobatics +10, Disable Device +10, Escape Artist +10, Knowledge (local) +9, Perception +8, Sense Motive +10, Stealth +11, Use Magic Device +9
*Feats* Agile Maneuvers, Deadly Aim
*Languages* Common, Sylvan
*SQ* detect pain

Ecology
*Environment* urban
*Organization* solitary, pair, or league (3-9)
*Treasure* standard

Special Abilities
*Detect Pain (Su)* By concentrating, a madadh can detect pain in cone-shaped emanation with a 60-foot range. The first round it detects pain, the madadh determines the presence or absence of creatures in pain. The second round, it determines the number of creatures in pain. The third round, it determines the degree of pain and location of each pained creature. "Degree of pain" reveals the same conditions as _status_, but only so long as the madadh maintains concentration. This ability can penetrate barriers, but 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal, a thin sheet of lead, or 3 feet of wood or dirt blocks it.

*Poison (Su)* shortbow -- injury; save Fort DC 13; frequency 1/round for 3 rounds; effect 1 point Strength damage and nauseated; cure 1 save. The save DC is Charisma-based.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Paper Tiger*

How about another _Pathfinder_ monster? This one is a low-CR construct suitable to guard a forgotten library in the abandoned tower of a wizard.

[sblock=Paper Tiger (CR 1/2)]
_The sheets of ancient, yellowed paper jerk and then fold and twist together. Almost in the blink of an eye, they become an origami animal, crouched and ready to pounce._ 






*XP* 200
N Small construct
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision; Perception +3

Defense
*AC* 14, touch 14, flat-footed 11 (+3 Dex, +1 size)
*hp* 15 (1d10+10 size)
*Fort* +0, *Ref* +3, *Will* +0
*Defensive Abilities* SR 15 (vs. scrolls only); *Immune* construct traits
*Weakness* fire vulnerability

Offense
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* 2 claws +4 (1d3-1), bite +4 (1d4-1)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Special Attacks* pounce

Statistics
*Str* 8, *Dex* 16, *Con* --, *Int* --, *Wis* 10, *Cha* 1
*Base Atk* +1; *CMB* -1; *CMD* 12 (16 vs. trip)
*Skills* Stealth +7 (+11 in libraries); *Racial* +4 Stealth in libraries
*Feats* Skill Focus (Perception) (B), Weapon Finesse (B)

Ecology
*Environment* any
*Organization* solitary, pair, or collection (3-6)
*Treasure* incidental
[/sblock]


----------



## Sigurd

*Re Madadh*

Thanks! That's perfect.

Going to think about that little vengeful fey all day.



Sigurd


----------



## Mark Chance

*The Wendigo, Pathfinder-Style*

Salve!

_Quid Novi?_ subscribers have already been introduced to this monster, and he's made an appearance elsewhere on the Internet, but that's no reason not to let him grace this site as well. So, without further ado, we present...

*The Wendigo*
_Just the barest flicker of a shadow passed his peripheral vision. He jerked around, his sword and shield at the ready. Nothing! Nothing but trees and the night and the cold. An icy breeze slipped across the back of his neck. His flesh crawled, but a sudden realization chilled him more than the air ever could. The wind was out of the northwest, and he was facing north. Another puff of freezing air brushed his ear. It was close enough to breathe on him!

He spun, striking and yelling at the same time. His sword cut deep into naked, pale flesh stretched tight across enormous ribs. As the wound healed with terrifying speed, he looked upward into the creature's face. Its glowing yellow eyes rolled in sockets full of blood.

The wendigo's fearsome howl cut into him, but not as deeply as the monster's claws....

A wendigo appears much like a humanoid as tall as an ogre, but one who is the last stages of death from starvation. It is completely hairless, and its flesh is deathly pale except for its blackened fingers, ears, nose, and toes. Its fingers end with long talons made of ice, and needle-like fangs fill its mouth. A wendigo has ragged, bloody flesh around its maw because it constantly devours its own lips. Its tongue is long, pocked with sores, and the color of a fresh bruise. Its most horrible feature are its glowing, yellow eyes that float in large sockets full of blood._

[sblock]*CR* 6; *XP* 2,400
Always E Large fey ( cold )
*Init* +5; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision , scent; Perception +10 

DEFENSE
*AC* 16, touch 10, flat-footed 15 (+1 Dex, +6 natural, -1 size)
*hp* 58 (9d6+27); regeneration 5 (silver)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +9, *Will* +9
*Defensive Abilities* quicker than the eye; *Immune* cold, fatigue 
*Weaknesses* vulnerabilty to fire 

OFFENSE
*Speed* 50 ft.
*Melee* 2 claws +9 (1d4+6 plus 1d4 cold) and bite +9 (1d8+6 plus wendigo fever)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Special Attacks* howl, unnerve prey, wendigo fever 

STATISTICS
*Str* 23, *Dex* 12, *Con* 17, *Int* 10, *Wis* 13, *Cha* 13
*Base Atk* +4; *CMB* +4; *CMD* 19
*Feats* Defensive Combat Training, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes
*Skills* Acrobatics +10 (+18 when jumping), Bluff +10, Climb +15, Perception +10, Stealth +10 (+15 when moving more than 10 ft.), Survival +10; *Racial* +8 Acrobatics when jumping, +5 Stealth when moving more than 10 ft.

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Howl (Su)* As a free action, a wendigo can unleash a fearsome howl. All living creatures within 50 feet must make a DC 15 Will save or have their current fear condition worsened by one step for 2d4 rounds. Thus, no fear condition becomes shaken, shaken becomes frightened, and frightened becomes panicked. A creature that makes its saving throw against a wendigo's howl cannot be affected by that wendigo's howl for 24 hours. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Quicker Than the Eye (Su*) When a wendigo moves more than 10 feet, it enjoys a +5 racial bonus on Stealth checks and has concealment until its next turn.

*Unnerve Prey (Su)* As long as it isn't seen, a wendigo can target one living creature within 50 feet with this ability as a standard action. The target must make a DC 15 Will save or be shaken either until the wendigo is slain or is farther away than 50 feet for 1 minute. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Wendigo Fever (Su*) Supernatural disease - bite, Fortitude DC 17, _onset:_ 1 day; _frequency:_ 1 day; _effect:_ 1d3 Con and 1d3 Wis plus shaken. The save DC is Constitution-based. _Cure:_ Unlike normal diseases, wendigo fever continues until the victim reaches Constitution 0 (and dies) or is cured. To eliminate wendigo fever, the victim must first receive a _break enchantment_ or _remove curse_ (requiring a DC 20 caster level check for either spell), and after which the wendigo fever can be magically cured as any normal disease.

An afflicted creature whose Wisdom reaches 0 becomes unreasoning and insane, desiring nothing else but running off into the wilderness. 

*Wild Empathy (Ex)* This functions as the druid class feature. The wendigo has a +4 racial bonus to wild empathy checks. 

ECOLOGY
*Environment* cold forests
*Organization* solitary or hunt (1 wendigo plus 2-4 winter wolves or 2-8 worgs)
*Treasure* incidental

A wendigo consumes only the flesh of sentient creatures, preferring halflings to all others. During winter months, starting shortly after the first snowfall, a wendigo wakes from hibernation and leaves its lair to hunt and devour until the beginning of spring. While awake, a wendigo is ceaselessly ravenous and without compassion and mercy. Only its love for terrorizing its prey gives a wendigo pause in its quest to kill and eat.

Despite its evil nature, a wendigo is part of the natural world. It has as special affinity for animals, especially predators.

*Habitat:* Wendigos inhabit cold forests. Each claims a large territory, typically at least a hundred square miles. Any sentient creature within a wendigo's territory during the winter is fair game. It is not unknown for a wendigo to range outside its territory in order to hunt when prey is scarce.

A wendigo always has a lair of some sort. Most hide in caves or canyons when hibernating. During the hunting season, a wendigo may have several lairs, including one or more structures that it invaded in order to feed on those inside. Some times a wendigo will fill stolen pots with gory remains and hide these pots in trees.[/sblock]

CLASSIC FICTION
_The Wendigo_ by Algernon Blackwood.


----------



## Mark Chance

*At long last! New monsters!*

_The ranger crouched, examining the ground. She looked back over her shoulder at the rest of the party. "It came this way," she said, "but the tracks vanish. They've been deliberately obscured."

"That must mean it knows we're on its trail," said the wizard.

A terrified shriek shattered the quiet. The fighter's sword hissed from its scabbard. The ranger nocked an arrow.

"I think it came from over there," said the cleric.

"Everyone together," said the fighter. "I've got a bad feeling about this."

As the adventurers moved closer to each other, they heard another shriek, this time from the other side of the small clearing. The cleric stepped forward, raising his holy symbol. Something hissed through the air, and the cleric staggered back, blood gushing from a wound in his shoulder.

"It's over there!" he said. "Moving behind those trees!"

"Where?" said the wizard. "I don't see anything!"

The ranger scanned left and right, bow at the ready. The stories were true. The monster could only be seen by the one it attacked. Her keen ears picked up rustling from another direction as well. There was more than one of the creatures!

"We're in trouble," she whispered to herself._

[sblock=Baykok (CR 3)]
CE Medium undead
*Init* +5; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.; Listen +6, Spot +6

DEFENSE
*AC* 16, touch 12, flat-footed 14 (+2 Dex, +2 armor, +2 natural)
*hp* 26 (4d12)
*Fort* +1, *Ref* +3, *Will* +5
*Defensive Abilities* DR 5/bludgeoning, one-on-one, turn resistance +2; *Immune* undead traits

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* club +3 (1d6+1), or
*Ranged* short bow +7 (1d6 plus paralysis, x3), or
*Ranged* short bow +5/+5 (1d6 plus paralysis, x3)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Special Attacks* invisible arrows, paralysis (1d6+1 rounds, DC 13), Point Blank Shot

STATISTICS
*Str* 12, *Dex* 15, *Con* --, *Int* 10, *Wis* 13, *Cha* 12
*Base Atk* +2; *Grp* +3
*Skills* Climb +8, Move Silently +9, Jump +8, Listen +6, Spot +6, Survival +6; *Racial* +4 Climb and Jump
*Feats* Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Track (B)
*Languages* Common

ECOLOGY
*Environment* forests
*Organization* solitary, pair, or hunting party (2-5)
*Treasure* NPC gear (10 _+1 bane arrows, oil of greater magic weapon +1, potion of barkskin +2_, masterwork leather armor, masterwork shortbow, quiver, 10 arrows, plus 90 gp)
*Advancement* 5-8 HD (Medium)

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*One-on-One (Su)* A baykok remains invisible even when attacking except against the target of its attack. Against this target, the baykok remains visible until the beginning of its next turn. This ability is constant. If suppressed, the baykok can resume it as a free action.

*Invisible Arrows (Su)* The arrows a baykok fires from its bow turn invisible during flight as well as cause paralysis. This makes them harder to avoid, granting the baykok a +2 bonus on its attack rolls. This bonus is included in the stats above. If the baykok itself is invisible to its target, it does not get an additional +2 bonus on its attack rolls, but the target does lose it's Dexterity bonus (if any) against the attack. The paralysis save DC is Charisma-based.

*Typical Characteristics:* When a baykok can be seen, such as by its current victim, it appears to be a man-sized skeleton with glowing red eyes. Dessicated, transluscent flesh still clings to some of its bone. A baykok dresses for the hunt in leather armor. It carries its club and shortbow as well.

Of course, since a baykok is naturally invisible, its prey is more likely to hear it than see it. A baykok moves with great stealth, but keen ears can sometimes detect the clicking of its bones. The baykok's shrill voice is capable of piercing shrieks. It is fond of making horrible noises and then moving quietly to another location, doing this several times before attacking.

A baykok's arrows are normal arrows in other hands. The arrows' invisibility and paralysis are traits imbued by the baykok itself rather than abilities intrinsic to the items. The NPC gear listed above are suggested items. Many baykok carry several _+1 bane arrows_, usually effective against the most common type of humanoid within the baykok's hunting grounds. Baykoks trade with evil creatures, offering their skills as killers for magic items useful on the hunt.

Ecology: As an undead monster, a baykok has no place in the natural world. It exists to hunt, terrorize, and kill. Although it does not require sustence, a baykok typically devours its prey. It has a fondness for fresh, raw liver.

*Habitat:* Baykoks stalk forests. Since they favor humanoid prey, they tend to stay close to communities, especially frontier settlements. A baykok, however, seldom ventures within the confines of a community. Instead, it prefer to haunt the outskirts and near wilderness, stalking people who venture into the woods.

Although sunlight does not harm them, baykoks prefer to hunt in the hours just after sunset or just before sunrise. At other times, it lairs in some dark place, such as a cave or deep gulley. Instances of a baykok hiding underwater in a lake or pond have been reported.[/sblock]

Picture of a baykok by Christopher Bonnette.


----------



## Mark Chance

*Qah-Lin-Me, Elder Brother of the Forests*

_Down by the river doing the laundry, the girls and women smelled the creatures before they saw them. The stench seemed to claw at their eyes and throats. When the pair of hulking, hairy brutes lumbered into view, those not incapacitated by the foul odor helped the others to flee. Although most qah-lin-me were peaceful, others were not. Judging by the way these two growled and pursued the fleeing womenfolk, it was obvious they belonged to the latter category._

[sblock=Qah-Lin-Me (CR 2)]
*XP* 600
N Large humanoid (giant)
*Init* +0; *Senses* low-light vision, scent; Perception +6
*Aura* stench (30 ft., DC 12, 5 rounds)

DEFENSE
*AC* 13, touch 9, flat-footed 13 (+4 natural, -1 size)
*hp* 16 (3d8+3)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +1, *Will* +2

OFFENSE
*Speed* 40 ft., climb 20 ft.
*Melee* 2 slams +5 (1d6+4), or
*Ranged* rock +2 (1d6+6)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Special Attacks* rock throwing (60 ft.)
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 3rd):*
Constant - _pass without trace_
At will - _stabilize_
2/day - _hide from animals_ (self only)
1/day - _tree shape_

STATISTICS
*Str* 19, *Dex* 10, *Con* 13, *Int* 8, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 9
*Base Atk* +2; *CMB* +7; *CMD* 17
*Feats* Alertness, Self-Sufficient
*Skills* Climb +12, Heal +6, Perception +6, Sense Motive +3, Stealth -4, Survival +3; *Racial* +8 to Climb checks. A qah-lin-me can always take 10 on a Climb check, even when rushed or threatened.
*Language* Giant

ECOLOGY
*Environment* any forest
*Organization* solitary, pair, or family (3-9)
*Treasure* incidental

*Typical Characteristics:* The qah-lin-me are primitive giants. The average qah-lin-me towers nearly eight feet tall. They are broad in the shoulder and chest with long, powerful arms and short, somewhat bowed legs. Females are slightly smaller. Qah-lin-me are covered with thick hair, the color of which ranges from dark brown to ruddy. Their eyes are lightly colored.

*Ecology:* Most qah-lin-me are reclusive, peaceful omnivores. Their diet consists mainly of nuts, roots, flowers, grubs, and small reptiles. Despite their intelligence, qah-lin-me aren't much for tool use. They do not build shelters or material goods, although they may dwell in abandoned structures and use items which they find.

The name "qah-lin-me" means "Elder Brother" in Giant. Folk who live in regions inhabited by these giants often revere them for their healing powers. Some legends claim that the qah-lin-me first taught the healing arts to men (or elves, or halflings, depending on which legends one hears).

A few qah-lin-me aren't so benevolent. These evil qah-lin-me prefer a diet of fresh meat and blood. They kidnap sentient creatures to hold in their camps as slaves or for food (or both).

A qah-lin-me's magical abilities make it difficult to track. While not particularly stealthy, the qah-lin-me is fast, doesn't leave a trail, and animals often cannot perceive it. Once out of sight of hunters, it can turn into a tree. In tree form, a qah-lin-me's nauseating stench is not in effect.

*Habitat:* Qah-lin-me dwell in forests of all types, including alpine mountains and wooded swamps. They typically live out-of-doors, but extreme weather may force them to seek whatever natural shelter is available.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Grendel*

*Grendel*
_The monster comes "greedily loping" out of the darkened woods. It roars with "rage boiled over" and "a baleful light, flame more than light" flashes in its eyes. This is no ordinary troll._ (Sections in quotes from _Beowulf_ as translated by Seamus Heaney, W. W. Norton & Company, 2000).

[sblock]
*CR* 7; *XP* 3,200
CE Large humanoid (aquatic, giant)
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent; Perception +5

DEFENSE
*AC* 16, touch 11, flat-footed 14 (+2 Dex, +5 natural, -1 size)
*hp* 63 (6d8+36)
*Fort* +11, *Ref* +4, *Will* +4
*Defensive Abilities* ferocity; *Immune* manufactured weapons; *Resist* cold 10, fire 10

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft., swim 40 ft.
*Melee* bite +14 (1d8+11), 2 claws +14 (1d6+11)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Special Attacks* rend (2 claws, 1d6+16)

STATISTICS
*Str* 32, *Dex* 14, *Con* 23, *Int* 8, *Wis* 10, *Cha* 8
*Base Atk* +4; *CMB* +16; *CMD* 28
*Feats* Intimidating Prowess, Iron Will, Skill Focus (Stealth)
*Skills* Intimidate +15, Perception +5, Stealth +6
*Languages* Giant
*SQ* amphibious

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Immune to Manufactured Weapons (Su):* Grendel enjoys magical protection against harm from manufactured weapons. Against unarmed combat and natural attacks, however, its flesh and bone have no special resistance.

Grendel is a sort of troll, but one possessing enormous strength and a supernatural resistance to weapons. Fortunately, there is only one of these monsters known to exist. Unfortunately, Grendel's mother is extremely vindictive and even more powerful, so any adventurers brave enough to destroy Grendel will have stirred up even more trouble.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Halloween Monsters*

_The family is dead. Two of them have obviously been poisoned: distended tongues, froth drying on their cheeks, bodies contorted in frozen agony. The third appears to have been pierced through the eye. The dining area is a mess: broken dishes, the blood and other fluids, candy apples and other holiday treats.

"Another family," the dwarf says, picking up a candy apple from the floor and plucking a bit of lint from its sticky surface.

"What in the Nine Hells are you doing?" says the cleric.

"I'm hungry," the dwarf answers and takes a bite from the candy apple. "Gah! By my beard!"

The dwarf clutches his throat and retches. The candy apple falls to the floor, and then inexplicably seems to bounce in a high arc. It now has tiny stick-like arms and legs, and one of its limbs slashes at the dwarf's throat._

A candy apple monster is a nasty little construct first created by the insane Templeton Craven, a wizard who loved nothing more than victimizing children. He crafted a bunch of candy apple monsters and gave them to unsuspecting tykes, having ordered his creations to attack as soon as they were bitten. Close to a dozen villagers died that day before the candy apple monsters were destroyed.

[sblock=Candy Apple Monster]
*CR* 1/3; *XP* 135
N Tiny construct
*Init* +2; *Senses* low-light vision, darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +0

DEFENSE
*AC* 15, touch 14, flat-footed 13 (+2 Dex, +1 natural, +2 size)
*hp* 5 (1d10)
*Fort* +0, *Ref* +2, *Will* +0
*Immune* bite damage, construct traits

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* slam +5 (1d2-2)
*Space* 2 1/2 ft.; *Reach* 0 ft.
*Special Attacks* poison, sneak attack (+1d6)

STATISTICS
*Str* 7, *Dex* 14, *Con* --, *Int* --, *Wis* 10, *Cha* 1
*Base Atk* +1; *CMB* +1; *CMD* 9
*Feats* Weapon Finesse (B)
*Skills* Perception +0, Stealth +10; *Racial* +20 on Acrobatics checks made to attempt high jumps or long jumps
*SQ* looks tasty

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Looks Tasty (Ex)* When not moving, a candy apple monster appears to be an plump apple covered in candied corn, drizzled all over with caramel, and pierced through one end with a wooden stick for easier eating. A DC 20 Perception check is required to notice its dangerousness before it attacks for the first time. Anyone with ranks in Knowledge (arcana) or Profession (cook) can use either skill instead of Perception to identify the construct.

*Poison (Su)* Any creature that bites a candy apple monster finds the construct immune to bite damage. What's more, the biter is automatically exposed to the monster's poison.

Candy Apple Monster Poison - ingested; _save_ Fort DC 14, _frequency_ 1/round for 6 rounds, _effect_ 1d3 Con, _cure_ none

ECOLOGY
*Environment* any
*Organization* solitary, pair, or bunch (6-11)
*Treasure* none

*Construction*
A candy apple monster's body is made from a large apple and a wooden handle of some sort. Corn kernels are cooked and covered with melted sugar. The apple is rolled in the candied corn while the sugar is still liquid, and then the whole is set aside to cool. During the cooling, the relevant spells are cast and a ritual that consumes at least 500 gold pieces worth of exotic materials is performed. Assembling the body requires a DC 15 Profession (cook) check.

*CL* 7th; *Requirements* Craft Construct, _jump, lesser geas, poison, polymorph_, caster must be at least 7th level; *Price* 1,000 gp; *Cost* 500 gp.
[/sblock]

_You see the children before you hear them. One moment, you're standing in the clearing in the middle of the cornfield. The next moment, nine of the village children are behind you. One of the children, named Jakob, steps forward. His grin doesn't look at all friendly. Suddenly, the cornstalks writhe around you, grasping and pulling. At the same time, the children cease to be children, instead becoming something much more like the plants that seek to hold you fast._

The children of the corn are evil plant creatures whose natural form appears to be a humanoid configuration of twisted corn stalks and leaves topped with a bulbous, tuber-like head. They worship a demonic power known as He Who Walks Behind the Rows. The children typically operate in a group, called a harvest, to infiltrate a rural community and practice their wicked ways. With their magical abilities and unusual strength, children of the corn can be formidable foes. Children of the corn with levels in NPC classes often lead their own kind.

[sblock=Child of the Corn]
*CR* 2; *XP* 600
CE Small plant
*Init* +1; *Senses* low-light vision; Perception +8

DEFENSE
*AC* 14, touch 12, flat-footed 13 (+1 Dex, +2 natural, +1 size)
*hp* 19 (3d8+6)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +2, *Will* +3
*Immune* plant traits

OFFENSE
*Speed* 20 ft.
*Melee* 2 slams +4 (1d4+1/19-20)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Special Attacks* entangle (DC 13), powerful slams
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 3rd)
Constant - _pass without trace_ (self only)
At will - _disguise self_

STATISTICS
*Str* 12, *Dex* 13, *Con* 14, *Int* 11, *Wis* 15, *Cha* 12
*Base Atk* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 13
*Feats* Nimble Moves, Stealthy
*Skills* Escape Artist +7, Perception +8, Stealth +12; *Racial* +4 Stealth in cultivated fields or plains
*Languages* Common
*SQ* strong for its size

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Entangle (Su)* As a standard action, a child of the corn can cause tall grass, weeds, and other plants in a single 5-foot square to wrap around foes in the area of effect or those that enter the area. Creatures that fail their save gain the entangled condition. Creatures that make their save can move as normal, but those that remain in the area must save again at the end of your turn. Creatures that move into the area must save immediately. Those that fail must end their movement and gain the entangled condition. Entangled creatures can attempt to break free as a move action, making a DC 13 Strength or DC 13 Escape Artist check. The entire area of effect is considered difficult terrain while the effect lasts. The save DC is Charisma-based and has a +1 racial bonus.

*Powerful Slams (Ex)* A child's slam attacks have a critical threat range of 19-20. It has a +4 racial bonus on attack rolls made to confirm critical hits with its slams. 

*Strong For Its Size (Ex)* A child of the corn has the carrying capacity of a Medium humanoid.

ECOLOGY
*Environment* any
*Organization* solitary, pair, or harvest (3-12)
*Treasure* standard
[/sblock]

_Your lanterns dim to bare flickers as the cloud roils over your position. Grit, dust, and fetid vapors fill the air, and a deathly chill penetrates to your marrow._

A dead man's breath results when a creature is buried alive and that creature's despair, anger, and terror gives rise to a cloud of grit and dust animated by a malevolent undead spirit. Evil clerics have been known to augment their undead forces with a miasma of dead men's breath, thus providing the undead within the swarm a steady source of healing.

[sblock=Dead Man's Breath]
*CR* 3; *XP* 800
NE Fine undead (incorporeal, swarm)
*Init* +4; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +1

DEFENSE
*AC* 23, touch 19, flat-footed 19 (+1 deflection, +4 Dex, +8 size)
*hp* 16 (3d8+3); fast healing 3
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +5, *Will* +4
*Defensive Abilities* channel resistance +2, incorporeal, swarm traits; *Immune* undead traits, weapon damage
*Weaknesses* swarm traits

OFFENSE
*Speed* 5 ft., fly 20 ft. (perfect)
*Melee* swarm (1d6 negative energy plus distraction)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 0 ft.
*Special Attacks* darkness, distraction (DC 12), negative energy (DC 12)

STATISTICS
*Str* --, *Dex* 18, *Con* --, *Int* --, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 13
*Base Atk* +2; *CMB* --; *CMD* --
*Skills* Fly +20
*SQ* see in darkness

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Darkness (Su)* A dead man's breath causes the illumination level within its space to drop one step, from bright light to normal light, from normal light to dim light, or from dim light to darkness. This has no effect in an area that is already dark. Creatures with light vulnerability or sensitivity take no penalties in normal light. All creatures gain concealment (20% miss chance) in dim light. All creatures gain total concealment (50% miss chance) in darkness. Creatures with darkvision can see in an area of dim light or darkness without penalty. Nonmagical sources of light, such as torches and lanterns, do not increase the light level within the creature space. Magical light sources only increase the light level in an within the creature's space if they are of a 3rd-level or higher spell.

*Distraction (Ex)* A dead man's breath can nauseate the creatures that it damages. Any living creature that takes damage from a creature with the distraction ability is nauseated for 1 round. A DC 12 Fortitude save negates the effect.

*Negative Energy (Su)* A dead man's breath uses negative energy to deal 1d6 points of damage to living creatures. A successful DC 12 Will save halves the damage. As negative energy, this damage can be used to heal undead creatures. A dead man's breath's fast healing reflects the healing properties of its own energy on itself. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*See in Darkness (Su)* A dead man's breath can see perfectly in darkness of any kind, even that created by a _deeper darkness_ spell.

ECOLOGY
*Environment* any
*Organization* solitary, pair, or miasma (3-6 swarms)
*Treasure* none
[/sblock]

_You lost the thief in the crowd. Curses! She must have the details of the royal guard's schedule on her person. Forcing your way through a knot of people, you notice a narrow alley previously overlooked. It's barely wide enough to walk down without turning your shoulders. The noise of the marketplace dwindles, and the alley opens into a small square surrounded by three-story dwellings. By the well, the rogue lies sprawled on her face. Turning her over, you discover she is dead. A woman pokes her head out a first-story window.

"Two men jumped her," the woman says, pointing to a door. "They went through there."

You thank the woman and turn away when you realize the dead woman's clothes don't match what the rogue was wearing. She wouldn't have had time to change. You whirl about, weapon ready. The woman in the window grins, sliding through the opening to the square.

"It was the clothes, wasn't it?" she says. "Gets me every time."_

Sometimes when an evil humanoid with a love for deception and abuse of power dies as a result of wronged parties seeking vengeance, the slain offender does not stay in the grave, but rises to unlife as a corpse shifter.

Corpse shifters are clever undead monsters with a peculiar form of shapechanging. They can assume the form of almost any dead humanoid. The corpse, in turn, takes on the shifter's current form. These monsters feed on humanoid flesh, especially the softer internal organs, and they use their shapechanging powers to assume positions of respect, power, and trust so as to better acquire their meals. Regardless of form, corpse shifters are physically powerful and can spit deadly acid.

A corpse shifter's natural form, which one is seldom encountered in, resembles an extremely emaciated cadaver with blood red eyes devoid of visible pupils.

[sblock=Corpse Shifter]
*CR* 4; *XP* 1,200
NE Medium undead (shapechanger)
*Init* +6; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +11

DEFENSE
*AC* 17, touch 12, flat-footed 15 (+2 Dex, +5 natural)
*hp* 37 (5d8+15)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +3, *Will* +5
*Defensive Abilities* channel resistance +4; *Immune* undead traits

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* slam +8 (1d6+7), or
*Ranged Touch* spittle +5 (2d4 acid)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Special Attacks* spittle

STATISTICS
*Str* 20, *Dex* 14, *Con* --, *Int* 17, *Wis* 13, *Cha* 16
*Base Atk* +3; *CMB* +8; *CMD* 20
*Feats* Alertness, Improved Initiative, Power Attack
*Skills* Bluff +11, Climb +13, Intimidate +11, Perception +11, Sense Motive +11, Stealth +10, Use Magic Device +11
*SQ* change shape (_alter self_, limited; see below), fake blood
*Languages* Common, plus 3 others

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Corpse Shifting (Su)* As a standard action with a range of touch, a corpse shifter can reshape a dead humanoid body look like the corpse shifter's current appearance. It can make the corpse one size larger or smaller and change anything else about it including its apparent race, gender, or age. Creatures with a reason to suspect deception may make a DC 15 Will save to realize that the corpse was altered. If a corpse shifter makes the corpse look like a specific individual, anyone who knows that individual can make a DC 15 Will save to realize that the corpse is not actually that person. The save DC is Charisma-based. However, if a creature fails its Will save by 5 or less they believe the corpse is that of someone who closely resembled the person they knew rather than a deliberate fake. This ability merely changes the appearance of the corpse. Any spell or effect that targets the corpse (such as _speak with dead_ or _raise dead_) treats it as if it still had its original appearance.

When a corpse shifter uses this ability, it assumes the original form of the corpse. With this power, a corpse shifter can assume the form of a Small or Medium creature of the humanoid type. If the form it assumes has any of the following abilities, the corpse shifter gains the listed ability: darkvision 60 feet, low-light vision, scent, and swim 30 feet. If the form a corpse shifter takes is that of a Small humanoid, it gains a +2 size bonus to your Dexterity. If the form a corpse shifter takes is that of a Medium humanoid, it gains a +2 size bonus to your Strength.

A destroyed corpse shifter reverts to its natural form.

*Fake Blood (Ex)* A corpse shifter, when injured, appears to bleed. A DC 20 Heal or Perception check can determine the monster's blood isn't real. Owing to its fake blood and undead nature, a corpse shifter is immune to attacks such as blood drain and bleed.

*Spittle (Ex)* As a standard action that provokes attacks of opportunity as a ranged attack, a corpse shifter can spew a mouthful of acid to a range of 30 feet with no range increment. The acid, unless neutralized, lasts for another round, dealing another 2d4 points of damage.

ECOLOGY
*Environment* any
*Organization* solitary
*Treasure* standard
[/sblock]

_How something so big could move so quietly was less surprising than how quickly its claws tore the wizard to shreds. As she fell, back ripped open and gushing blood, the monster grinned. It enjoyed inflicting that pain, that damage._

A pumpkin devil exists to hunt and kill, a task for which it is well-suited. In the hells, they prowl in packs, relying on numbers and tactics. When summoned to the Material Plane, a pumpkin devil is typically charged with a mission of vengeance. It can only be summoned, however, by one willing to accept the terms of the pumpkin devil's blood bond. Once summoned, a pumpkin devil uses its skills and abilities to track and stalk its designated victims. In combat, it relies on stealth and its spell-like abilities to disrupt enemy plans and morale. It then launches a brutal attack, often trying to drag a lone victim away from allies.

Aside from the blood bond requirement, a pumpkin devil can only be summoned outside under moonlight. This creature can be summoned via _summon monster V_ (or a comparable spell or effect). It isn't normally possible to summon more than one pumpkin devil at a time.

[sblock=Pumpkin Devil (Peponemon)]
*CR* 7; *XP* 3,200
LE Large outsider (devil, evil, extraplanar, lawful)
*Init* +4; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., see in darkness, scent; Perception +15

DEFENSE
*AC* 18, touch 13, flat-footed 13 (+4 Dex, +5 natural, -1 size)
*hp* 112 (9d10+63)
*Fort* +10, *Ref* +10, *Will* +9
*Defensive Abilities* blood bond; *DR* 5/good; *Immune* fire, poison; *Resist* acid 10, cold 10; *SR* 20

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* 2 claws +15 (1d4+7), or
*Melee* 2 claws +12 (1d4+13) (Power Attack), or
*Melee* 2 claws +10 (1d4+7 plus 1d4 bleed) (Bloody Assault)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Special Attacks* rend (1d4+10)
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 9th):*
At will - _hide from animals_ (self only)
3/day - _moonstruck_ (Will DC 19), _snare_

STATISTICS
*Str* 25, *Dex* 19, *Con* 24, *Int* 8, *Wis* 16, *Cha* 12
*Base Atk* +9; *CMB* +17 (+19 drag); *CMD* 31 (33 vs. drag)
*Feats* Bloody Assault, Improved Drag, Intimidating Prowess, Power Attack, Throw Anything
*Skills* Intimidate +20, Knowledge (planes) +11, Perception +15, Stealth +12, Survival +15
*Languages* Celestial, Common, Draconic, Infernal (cannot speak)

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Blood Bond (Su)* A pumpkin devil has a special bond with its summoner. The summoner gains a +1 deflection bonus to AC and a +1 resistance bonus on saves, but suffers a -4 penalty on checks requiring concentration as the mystical connection with the pumpkin devil makes it difficult to think clearly. Additionally, both the pumpkin devil and the summoner take only half damage from all wounds and attacks (including those dealt by special abilities) that deal hit point damage. The amount of damage not taken by the one is taken by the other. Forms of harm that do not involve hit points, such as charm effects, temporary ability damage, level draining, and death effects, are not affected. If either the summoner or the pumpkin devil suffers a reduction of hit points from a lowered Constitution score, the reduction is not split because it is not hit point damage.

The summoner must maintain line of sight to the pumpkin devil and remain within 100 feet of it in order for the blood bond to remain in effect. If the summoner loses either requirement for more than one round, the pumpkin devil is freed from its service obligation. The pumpkin devil then returns to whatever hell from which it was summoned.

ECOLOGY
*Environment* any (Hell)
*Organization* solitary, pair (the pumpkin devil and its summoner), or pack (4-16)
*Treasure* standard
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Half-Dragon Centipede Swarm*

Over at the _Pathfinder_ boards, a poster wondered if one could add a template to a swarm. Here's my response.

[sblock=Half-Dragon Centipede Swarm]
*CR* 6; *XP* 2,400
N Diminutive dragon (swarm)
*Init* +4; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., tremorsense 30 ft.; Perception +4

DEFENSE
*AC* 22, touch 18, flat-footed 18 (+4 Dex, +4 natural, +4 size)
*hp* 58 (9d8+18)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +7, *Will* +3
*Defensive Abilities* swarm traits; *Immune* energy of the same type as its breath weapon, paralysis, sleep, weapon damage

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft., climb 30 ft., fly 60 ft. (average)
*Melee* swarm (2d6 plus poison)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 0 ft.
*Special Attacks* breath weapon 1/day (Ref half 16, 9d6), distraction (DC 16), poison

STATISTICS
*Str* 9, *Dex* 19, *Con* 14, *Int* —, *Wis* 10, *Cha* 4
*Base Atk* +6; *CMB* —; *CMD* —
*Skills* Climb +12, Fly +10, Perception +4; *Racial Modifiers* +4 Perception

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Poison (Ex):* Bite—injury; save Fortitude DC 18; frequency 1/round for 6 rounds; effect 1d4 Dex damage; cure 1 save. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +2 racial bonus.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Thanksgiving Monsters*

_Cautiously, you enter the dark kitchen. It is a massive, vaulted chamber. The missing children languish in a cage on the other side of the room, just visible in the flickering glow of the huge iron oven's fire. There's no sign of the witch. Cautiously, you step forward. That's when the oven stands up on squat legs and lurches forward, its stovepipe whipping like a enormous serpent._

Baba Yaga's Oven is not just useful for cooking lost children into grisly pies. It is also a powerful construct that helps defend the witch's magical hut. It fights with its stove pipe's powerful bludgeon. The magically flexible iron of the pipe enables it to grab a victim and possibly toss said victim into the oven's scorching interior. The oven also attacks with searing hot sprays of molten butter. The secrets of the oven's construction are unknown to all except Baba Yaga herself.

[sblock=Baba Yaga's Oven]
*CR* 7; *XP* 3,200
N Huge construct
*Init* -2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision; Perception +0

DEFENSE
*AC* 20, touch 6, flat-footed 20 (-2 Dex, +24 natural, -2 size)
*hp* 111 (13d10+40)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +1, *Will* +3
*DR* 10/adamantine; *Immune* construct traits, fire, magic

OFFENSE
*Speed* 20 ft.
*Melee* slam +19 (1d8+12 plus grab)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 15 ft.
*Special Attacks* buttery spray (80-ft. line, DC 16, 4d6 fire, usable every 1d4 rounds), swallow whole (6d6 fire, AC 22, 11 hp)

STATISTICS
*Str* 26, *Dex* 6, *Con* --, *Int* --, *Wis* 10, *Cha* 1
*Base Atk* +13; *CMB* +23 (+27 grapple); *CMD* 31

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Buttery Spray (Ex)* Once every 1d4 rounds, Baba Yaga's Oven can spray a gout of scalding hot butter. This inflicts 4d6 points of fire damage in an 80-foot line. Furthermore, anyone caught in the line is coated with slippery butter. A buttered creature can walk at half normal speed with a DC 10 Acrobatics check. Failure means it can't move that round, while failure by 5 or more means it falls (see the Acrobatics skill for details). Creatures that do not move on their turn do not need to make this check and are not considered flat-footed.

A buttered creature's material objects are also coated. If the initial saving throw fails, the creature immediately drops wielded items. A DC 16 Reflex save must be made in each round that the creature attempts to pick up or use a buttery item. On the plus side, a buttered creature gains a +10 circumstance bonus on Escape Artist checks and combat maneuver checks made to escape a grapple, and to their CMD to avoid being grappled.

A DC 16 Reflex save halves the damage and negates the slippery coat of butter. In any case, the buttery coating cools and loses its slipperiness in 10 rounds.

*Immunity to Magic (Ex)* Baba Yaga's Oven is immune to spells or spell-like abilities that allow spell resistance. Certain spells and effects function differently against it, as noted below.

* A magical attack that deals cold damage slows the oven (as the slow spell) for 3 rounds, with no saving throw.

* A magical attack that deals fire damage breaks any slow effect on the oven and heals 1 point of damage for each 3 points of damage the attack would otherwise deal. If the amount of healing would cause the oven to exceed its full normal hit points, it gains any excess as temporary hit points. The oven gets no saving throw against fire effects.

* The oven is affected normally by rust attacks, such as those of a rust monster or a _rusting grasp_ spell.

ECOLOGY
*Environment* any
*Organization* solitary
*Treasure* none
[/sblock]

_The tall man in a capotain hat slid into view from the deep shadows at the forest's edge. He wore a dark cloak over his doublet and breeches. Silver buttons caught the moonlight. A delicate hand holding a phial extended toward the frightened woman.

"Take it, goodwife," the man said. "It's what you asked for. It will end your husband's errant ways."

Her voice weakly trembled. "Are you sure?"

The man smiled. "Of course. The Dark Man always keeps his promises."_

The Dark Man in the Woods is a deceitful undead creature whose great personal power belies his petty motives. In life, it was the outcast son of an evil outsider and a madwoman. In undeath, it adds the power of a lich to those of its half-fiendish blood and witchy talents. The Dark Man haunts frontier regions, preying on colonists and sowing the seeds of distrust and fear within targeted colonies. It especially loves luring colonists into pacts, offering knowledge and power in exchange for small services, the full importance of which are often unknown to the Dark Man's allies.

[sblock=The Dark Man in the Woods]
*CR* 15; *XP* 51,200
12th-level half-fiend lich witch
CE Medium undead
*Init* +4; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +20
*Aura* fear (60-ft. radius, Will DC 20)

DEFENSE
*AC* 22, touch 15, flat-footed 17 (+4 Dex, +1 dodge, +7 natural)
*hp* 92 (12d6+48)
*Fort* +11, *Ref* +11, *Will* +14
*Defensive Abilities* channel resistance +4, rejuvenation; *DR* 15/bludgeoning and magic; *Immune* acid, cold, electricity, undead traits; *Resist* fire 10; *SR* 28

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft., fly 30 ft. (good)
*Melee* negative energy touch +8 (1d8+6 plus paralysis) and claw +8 (1d4+2) and bite +8 (1d6+2)
*Space* 5 ft.; *Reach* 5 ft.
*Special Attacks* hexes (blight, cauldron, charm, disguise, evil eye), major hexes (retribution, waxen image, weather control), paralyzing touch (Fort DC 22), smite good 1/day (+4 attack and damage vs. target, +4 deflection to AC vs. target)
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 12th)
3/day - _darkness, poison_ (Fort DC 18)
1/day - _blasphemy_ (Will partial DC 21), _contagion_ (Fort DC 18), _desecrate, unholy blight_ (Will partial DC 18)
*Witch Spells Prepared* (CL 12th) (3/4/4/6/6/6/4 per day)
6th - _programmed image_ (Will disbelief 23), _summon monster VI, swarm skin_
5th - _baleful polymorph_ (Fort 22, Will partial 22), _inflict critical wounds_ (Will half 22), _mass pain strike_ (Fort 22), _teleport_
4th - _enervation, inflict serious wounds_ (Will 21 half), _moonstruck_ (Will 21), _scrying_ (Will 21)
3rd - _bestow curse_ (Will 20), _dispel magic, lightning bolt_ (Ref 20 half), _screech_ (Fort 20), _vampiric touch_ (x2)
2nd - _burning gaze_ (Fort 19), _false life, glitterdust_ (Will 19), _inflict moderate wounds_ (Will half 19), _pox pustules_ (Fort 19), _vomit swarm_
1st - _beguiling gift_ (Will 18), _command_ (x2) (Will 18), _ill omen, mage armor, unseen servant_
0 - _bleed_ (Will 17), _detect magic, guidance, spark_
*Witch's Patron* Deception

STATISTICS
*Str* 14, *Dex* 18, *Con* --, *Int* 24, *Wis* 16, *Cha* 19
*Base Atk* +6; *CMB* +8; *CMD* 23
*Feats* Ability Focus (paralyzing touch), Brew Potion (B), Craft Wondrous Item, Dodge, Extra Hex (x2), Flyby Attack, Magical Aptitude
*Skills* Craft (alchemy) +26, Disguise +13, Fly +17, Intimidate +19, Knowledge (arcana) +22, Knowledge (nature) +22, Knowledge (planes) +22, Perception +20, Sense Motive +26, Spellcraft +26, Stealth +21 (+24 within 1 mile of familiar), Use Magic Device +23; *Racial* +8 to Perception, Sense Motive, and Stealth
*Languages* Abyssal, Aklo, Common, Draconic, Giant, Goblin, Infernal, Sylvan
*SQ* cantrips, witch's familiar (cat)

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Hexes and Major Hexes*: The Dark Man's hex abilities are as follows. The save DC for a hex is 23.

* *Blight (Su):* The Dark Man can curse an animal, plant creature, or plot of land, causing it to wither and die. Blighting an area takes 1 round, during which time it and its familiar must be in contact with the target. If used on a plot of land, the land begins to wither the following day, and over the next week all plants in the area die. Nothing will grow in that area so long as the curse persists. The Dark Man can affect a 120-ft.-radius area. Blighting a creature is a standard action that requires a melee touch attack. If used on a creature of the animal or plant type, the creature gains the following curse: 

_Blight Hex_ - _type_ curse; _save_ Will negates; _frequency_ 1/day; _effect_ 1 Con damage. 

Both types of curse can be removed with a _remove curse_ or similar magic, using the save DC as the DC to remove the curse. The Dark Man can only have one blight in effect at a time. If another blight hex is made, the first immediately ends.

* *Cauldron (Ex):* The Dark Man receives Brew Potion as a bonus feat and a +4 insight bonus on Craft (alchemy) skill checks.

* *Charm (Su):* The Dark Man can charm an animal or humanoid creature within 30 feet by beckoning and speaking soothing words. This improves the attitude of an animal or humanoid creature by 2 steps, as if the Dark Man had successfully used the Diplomacy skill. The effect lasts for 7 rounds. A Will save negates this effect. Whether or not the save is successful, a creature cannot be the target of this hex again for 1 day. This is a mind-affecting charm effect.

* *Disguise (Su):* The Dark Man can change its appearance for 12 hours, as if using _disguise self_. These hours do not need to be consecutive, but they must be spent in 1-hour increments.

* *Evil Eye (Su):* The Dark Man can cause doubt to creep into the mind of a foe within 30 feet that she can see. The target takes a -4 penalty on one of the following (the Dark Man's choice): AC, ability checks, attack rolls, saving throws, or skill checks. This hex lasts for 10 rounds equal. A Will save reduces this to just 1 round. This is a mind-affecting effect.

* *Retribution (Su):* The Dark Man can place a retribution hex on a creature within 60 feet, causing terrible wounds to open across the target’s flesh whenever it deals damage to another creature in melee. Immediately after the hexed creature deals damage in melee, it takes half that damage (round down). This damage bypasses any resistances, immunities, or damage reduction the creature possesses. This effect lasts for 7 rounds. A Will save negates this effect.

* *Waxen Image (Su):* The Dark Man can spend a full-round action to create a crude and unnerving wax duplicate of a creature it can see within 30 feet. Once the image is complete, the subject must make a Will save. If the subject fails, the Dark Man gains a small measure of control over the creature. Whenever it exercises this control, the creature receives a new Will save to end the effect. This effect occurs on the Dark Man's turn and does not impede the creature’s actions on its turn. The Dark Man can use the waxen image 7 times before it melts. As a standard action, the Dark Man can cause the subject to do any one of the following things: move up to the creature’s speed in any direction, attack itself once with any weapon in hand (this attack automatically hits), lay down on the ground, or drop anything held. Alternatively, it can spend one of its uses to simply torture the image, causing the creature to be both sickened and staggered on its turn. As soon as the creature has succeeded on a saving throw against this effect, it is immune to it for 24 hours. The is an enchantment (compulsion) effect. 

* *Weather Control (Su):* The Dark Man can use _control weather_ once per day, but creating the weather takes 1 full hour of chanting, dancing, and communing with its familiar.

ECOLOGY
*Environment* any
*Organization* unique
*Treasure* NPC gear (_amulet of natural armor +2, cloak of resistance +3, beads of force_ (x2), _belt of physical might (Str, Dex)_, plus 3,000 gp of other items)
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Quickling*

These small, slender, extremely fast-moving creatures are said to be a race of brownies who dabbled in magic and mysteries better left alone. Thus, legend relates, the little folk were changed into evil creatures of great maliciousness towards humans, demihumans, and other little people. They dwell in dark woodlands and wild, evil areas.

Quicklings speak several languages, although at a high pitch and too quickly to be easily understood. The quickling race is short-lived because of their accelerated rate of motion. Mature at about 1 or 2 years of age, quicklings die between 12 and 15 years of age.

[sblock=Quickling]
*CR* 2; *XP* 600 
CE Small fey 
*Init* +8; *Senses* low-light vision; Perception +1

DEFENSE 
*AC* 15, touch 15, flat-footed 10 (+4 Dex, +1 dodge); Mobility
*hp* 11 (2d6+4) 
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +7, *Will* +4; +8 racial bonus vs. spells and spell-like abilities
*DR* 3/cold iron

OFFENSE 
*Speed* 80 ft. 
*Melee* dagger +6 (1d3-1/19-20), or
*Ranged* dart +6 (1d3-1, 20 ft. range increment)
*Special Attacks* really fast
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 3rd)*
At will - _animal trance_ (DC 13), _daze monster_ (DC 13), _levitate, shatter_ (DC 13), _soften earth and stone, ventriloquism_ (DC 12)

STATISTICS 
*Str* 8, *Dex* 18, *Con* 14, *Int* 15, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 13
*Base Atk* +1; *CMB* -1; *CMD* 14 
*Feats* Dodge (B), Improved Initiative (B), Mobility (B), Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Acrobatics +9 (+29 when jumping), Bluff +6, Escape Artist +9, Knowledge (nature) +7, Perception +6, Sleight of Hand +9, Stealth +13, Use Magic Device +6
*Languages* Aklo, Common, Sylvan 
*SQ* magic resistance, natural invisibility, quicker than the eye

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Magic Resistance (Su):* Quicklings are notoriously difficult to affect with spells and spell-like abilities. They enjoy a +8 racial bonus on saving throws against such effects.

*Natural Invisibility (Su):* When taking no more than a 5-foot step in natural terrain, a quickling enjoys _invisibility_ (as the spell).

*Quicker Than the Eye (Su):* When moving, a quickling appears to be little more than a blur. Foes suffer a 20% miss chance to strike a quickling any round that is moves more than a 5-foot step.

*Really Fast (Su):* A quickling can take an extra standard or move action each round, even when surprised.

ECOLOGY
*Environment* any forest
*Organization* solitary, pair, or group (4-16 plus 1 1st-level quickling or 1 3rd-level quickling and 2 2nd-level quicklings if 11+)
*Treasure* standard[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Krel the Wretched*

Krel is one of those rarest creatures: a dretch with the talent to have survived long enough to grow in personal power. Sure, it's still small potatoes in the Abyss, but Krel ought not be underestimated. What it lacks in intelligence it makes up for in cunning, determination, and cruelty.

[sblock=Krel the Wretched]
Advanced dretch rogue (thug) 3
*CR* 7; *XP* 3,200
CE Small outsider (chaotic, demon, evil, extraplanar)
*Init* +4; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +14

DEFENSE
*AC* 24, touch 15, flat-footed 20 (+4 armor, +4 Dex, +5 natural, +1 size)
*hp* 54 (2d10+12 plus 3d8+18)
*Fort* +9, *Ref* +7, *Will* +8
*Defensive Abilities* evasion
*DR* 5/cold iron or good; *Immune* electricity, poison; *Resist* acid 10, cold 10, fire 10

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft. (20 ft. without _boots of striding and springing_)
*Melee* 2 claws +9 (1d4+3), bite +9 (1d4+3), or
*Ranged* _+1 shock composite [Str +3] shortbow_ +10 (1d4+4 plus 1d6 electricity/x3, range increment 70 ft.)
*Special Attacks* brutal beating, frightening, rogue talent (finesse rogue), sneak attack +2d6
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 2nd)*
1/day - _cause fear_ (DC 14), _stinking cloud_ (DC 16), _summon_ (level 1, 1 dretch 35%)

STATISTICS
*Str* 16, *Dex* 18, *Con* 20, *Int* 7, *Wis* 19, *Cha* 17
*Base Atk* +4; *CMB* +6; *CMD* 20
*Feats* Alertness, Intimidating Prowess, Toughness, Weapon Finesse (B)
*Skills* Acrobatics +10 (+15 when jumping), Climb +14, Disable Device +12 (includes masterwork thieves' tools bonus), Escape Artist +12, Intimidate +12, Perception +14, Sense Motive +11, Stealth +21
*Languages* Abyssal (cannot speak); telepathy 100 ft. (limited to Abyssal-speaking targets)

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Brutal Beating (Ex):* Whenever Krel deals sneak attack damage, it can choose to forgo 1d6 points of sneak attack damage to make the target sickened for a number of rounds equal to 1/2 its rogue level. This ability does not stack with itself; only the most recent duration applies.

*Frightening (Ex):* Whenever Krel successfully uses Intimidate to demoralize a creature, the duration of the shaken condition is increased by 1 round. In addition, if the target is shaken for 4 or more rounds, Krel can instead decide to make the target frightened for 1 round.

NPC GEAR
_+1 shadow studded leather, +1 shock composite [Str +3] short bow, boots of striding and spring, ring of climbing_, masterwork thieves' tools, plus 1900 gp of other items

_N.B._ Krel has gear equivalent to a level 6 PC. This bumps its CR by +1.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Gorgon Giant*

Gorgon giants are magical, foul-tempered creatures. While one might appear to be a sort of minotaur-like construct at first glance, beneath its artifical-looking armor plates is flesh and bone. Their hair is brown or black, with eyes the same color. Gorgon giants wear layers of crudely prepared hides with the fur left on. They seldom wash or repair their garments, preferring simply to add more hides as their old ones wear out. Adults are around 10 feet tall and weigh about 1,100 pounds. They can live to be 200 years old, but almost never do.

Gorgon giants prefer to fight from high, rocky outcroppings, where they can pelt opponents with rocks and boulders while limiting the risk to themselves. Once out of rocks, they rush down, unleashing their breath weapons before charging in for melee. Gorgon giants love using bull rushes, tramples, and charges to break up enemy ranks.

Gorgon giants derive nutrients from the consumption of flesh as well as minerals, particularly the stone of their petrified victims, and any statues they create are likely to be gnawed thoroughly. They cannot digest metal or gems, so their feces (which resembles bitter-smelling gray powder) often contains small, raw crystals and nuggets of ore. 

Gorgon giants are nomadic, preferring to travel from one settlement to the next in order to raid and pillage. While they prefer temperate climates, they'll travel far from their preferred environment so long as the raiding is plentiful and successful. They are, as a whole, incredibly selfish creatures and rarely engage in battles they don't automatically know they'll win. Gorgon giants are known for shoving one another at terrifying foes and won't hesitate to sacrifice a clan-mate to save their own skins. Roving bands of gorgon giants are not common, but their constant aggression makes them feared whereever they roam.

Powdered gorgon giant horn is worth 250 gp as an alternate material component for magic items using _bull's strength, stoneskin, flesh to stone, statue_, and similar magic.

[sblock=Gorgon Giant]
Amalgam gorgon/hill giant
*CR* 8; *XP* 4,800
CE Large aberration (giant)
*Init* -1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent; Perception +8

DEFENSE
*AC* 22, touch 8, flat-footed 22 (+4 armor, -1 Dex, +10 natural, -1 size)
*hp* 105 (10d8+60)
*Fort* +9, *Ref* +2, *Will* +8
*Defensive Abilities* rock catching

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft. (40 ft. unarmored)
*Melee* greatclub +11/+6 (2d8+16), gore +6 (2d8+5), 2 hooves +6 (1d6+5), or
*Melee* 2 slams +11 (1d8+11), gore +11 (2d8+11), 2 hooves +6 (1d6+5), or
*Ranged* rock +6 (1d8+10)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Special Attacks* breath weapon (60-foot cone, turn to stone, Fortitude DC 21 negates), rock throwing (120 ft.), trample (1d6+10, DC 22)

STATISTICS
*Str* 25, *Dex* 9, *Con* 22, *Int* 4, *Wis* 13, *Cha* 8
*Base Atk* +7; *CMB* +13 (+15 bull rush); *CMD* 24 (26 vs. bull rush)
*Feats* Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Intimidating Prowess, Power Attack, Rhino Charge
*Skills* Climb +8, Intimidate +14, Perception +8; *Armor Check Penalty* -3
*Languages* Giant

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Breath Weapon (Su):* A gorgon giant can use its breath weapon once every 1d4+1 rounds to create a 60-foot cone of green gas. Those caught in the area of the gas can attempt a DC 21 Fortitude save to resist the effects, but those who fail the save are immediately petrified. This petrification is temporary. Each round, a petrified creature can attempt a new DC 21 Fortitude save to recover from the petrification as long as it is not caught within the area of effect of the gorgon's breath weapon a second time while petrified. A creature exposed to the gorgon giant's breath a second time while already petrified becomes permanently petrified, and can no longer attempt to make additional Fortitude saves to recover naturally. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Power Attack:* The melee attack and CMB stats above include Power Attack. The gorgon giant is all about the all power attack all the time.

ECOLOGY
*Environment* temperate plains, rocky hills, and underground
*Organization* solitary, pair, pack (3-4), or mob (5-12)
*Treasure* standard (greatclub, hide armor, other treasure)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Donnchad the Grinder]
Gorgon giant fighter 7
Amalgam gorgon/hill giant
*CR* 15; *XP* 51,200
CE Large aberration (giant)
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, scent; Perception +19

DEFENSE
*AC* 28, touch 9, flat-footed 27 (+8 armor, +1 Dex, +10 natural, -1 size)
*hp* 197 (10d8+60 plus 7d10+49)
*Fort* +14, *Ref* +6, *Will* +10
*Defensive Abilities* bravery +2, rock catching

OFFENSE
*Speed* 40 ft.
*Melee* _+3 greatclub_ +25/+16/+11 (2d8+27), gore +12 (2d8+8), 2 hooves +12 (1d6+8), or
*Melee* 2 slams +17 (1d8+16), gore +17 (2d8+16), 2 hooves +12 (1d6+8), or
*Ranged* rock +11 (1d8+20)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Special Attacks* breath weapon (60-foot cone, turn to stone, Fortitude DC 20 negates), rock throwing (120 ft.), trample (1d6+12, DC 23), weapon training (hammers)

STATISTICS
*Str* 27, *Dex* 13, *Con* 22, *Int* 9, *Wis* 13, *Cha* 10
*Base Atk* +14; *CMB* +19 (+21 bull rush & drag); *CMD* 34 (36 vs. bull rush & drag)
*Feats* Cleave, Cornugon Smash (B), Deadly Aim (B), Furious Focus (B), Improved Bull Rush, Improved Drag (B), Intimidating Prowess, Power Attack, Rhino Charge
*Skills* Climb +21, Intimidate +21, Perception +19, Survival +11
*Languages* Giant
*SQ* armor training 2

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Breath Weapon (Su):* Donnchad can use its breath weapon once every 1d4+1 rounds to create a 60-foot cone of green gas. Those caught in the area of the gas can attempt a DC 20 Fortitude save to resist the effects, but those who fail the save are immediately petrified. This petrification is temporary. Each round, a petrified creature can attempt a new DC 20 Fortitude save to recover from the petrification as long as it is not caught within the area of effect of Donnchad's breath weapon a second time while petrified. A creature exposed to Donnchad's breath a second time while already petrified becomes permanently petrified, and can no longer attempt to make additional Fortitude saves to recover naturally. The save DC is Constitution-based.

*Power Attack:* The melee attack and CMB stats above include Deadly Aim and Power Attack. Donnchad is all about the all power attack all the time.

GEAR
_+2 light fortification breastplate, +3 greatclub, belt of mighty constitution +2, eyes of the eagle_, plus 850 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*A Trio of Villains*

This trio of villains work together as contract killers. Of the three, the elf Bricius isn't truly evil...yet. The nominal leader is Paora, a fey-touched human child with prodigious arcane power.

_The man's armor hangs loosely on his emaciated frame. His face is so thin it looks as if his flesh has been stretched taut across his skull. A mad light burns in his red-rimmed eyes. Despite his gaunt, sickly appearance, you can tell by the way he hefts his longsword and shield that he possesses great strength born of both desperation and skill at arms._

[sblock=Emyr Kendal the Hunger Dog]
*CR* 7; *XP* 3,200
Human shielded fighter 6/assassin 2
NE Medium humanoid
*Init* +0; *Senses* Perception -2

DEFENSE
*AC* 18, touch 10, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +4 shield)
*hp* 62 (6d10+12 plus 2d8+4)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +4, *Will* +4
*Defensive Abilities* +1 save vs. poison, active defense, bravery +2, uncanny dodge

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* _+1 longsword_ +12/+7 (1d8+7/19-20), or
*Melee* _+1 longsword_ +12 (1d8+7/19-20) and shield bash +7 (1d4+5), or
*Ranged* masterwork composite [Str +4] longbow +7/+2 (1d8+3/x3, 110 ft. range increment)
*Special Attacks* death attack, poison use, sneak attack +1d6

STATISTICS
*Str* 18, *Dex* 11, *Con* 12, *Int* 13, *Wis* 6, *Cha* 8
*Base Atk* +7; *CMB* +11 (+13 disarm & dirty trick); *CMD* 21 (23 vs. disarm & dirty trick)
*Feats* Combat Expertise (B), Improved Dirty Trick (B), Improved Disarm, Improved Shield Bash (B), Intimidating Prowess, Iron Will, Shield Focus, Weapon Focus (longsword) (B), Weapon Specialization (longsword) (B)
*Skills* Acrobatics +3, Climb +11, Disguise +6, Intimidate +14, Ride +2, Stealth +8, Swim +7, Survival +7; *Armor Check Penalty* -2
*Languages* Common, Orc
*SQ* hungry 

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Active Defense (Ex):* Emyr gains a +1 dodge bonus to AC when wielding a shield and fighting defensively, using Combat Expertise, or using total defense. As a swift action, he may share this bonus with one adjacent ally, or half of the bonus (minimum +0) with all adjacent allies, until the beginning of his next turn. 

*Hungry (Su):* Emyr suffers from a supernatural disease that makes it impossible for him to sate his hunger. He is perpetually on the brink of starvation.

*Shield Fighter (Ex):* Emyr gains a +1 bonus on attack and damage rolls when making a shield bash. With a full-attack action, Emyr may alternate between using his weapon or his shield for each attack. This action does not grant additional attacks or incur penalties as two-weapon fighting does.

GEAR
_+1 longsword, +1 heavy wooden shield, belt of protection +1, potion of cure moderate wounds, potion of shield of faith +3_, masterwork composite [Str +4] longbow, masterwork chain shirt, plus 500 gp
[/sblock]

_The elf moves with grace and fluid ease, silently crossing from the door to the column. Then, with a flourish of his cape, he simply vanishes from sight. Somewhere farther to the left of where he just was, you hear a cruel laugh._

[sblock=Bricius Morcant]
*CR* 7; *XP* 3,200
Elf acrobat 6/shadowdancer 2
CN Medium humanoid
*Init* +4; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision; Perception +13

DEFENSE
*AC* 20, touch 15, flat-footed 20 (+5 armor, +4 Dex, +1 dodge)
*hp* 55 (8d8+16)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +10, *Will* +5
*Defensive Abilities* +2 racial saving throw bonus vs. enchantment spells & effects, evasion, improved uncanny dodge; *Immune* magic sleep effects

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* _+1 rapier_ +10 (1d6+1/18-20), or
*Ranged* masterwork longbow +10 (1d8/x3, 100 ft. range increment)
*Special Attacks* assault leader, sneak attack +3d6

STATISTICS
*Str* 10, *Dex* 18, *Con* 12, *Int* 10, *Wis* 14, *Cha* 12
*Base Atk* +5; *CMB* +5; *CMD* 19
*Feats* Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Mobility, Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Acrobatics +15, Bluff +12, Climb +9, Disable Device +13, Disguise +12, Escape Artist +15, Perception +13, Perform (dance) +6, Stealth +15; *Racial* +2 Perception; *Armor Check Penalty* -1
*Languages* Common, Elven
*SQ* expert acrobat, expert leaper, fast stealth, hide in plain sight, second chance 2/day, weapon familiarity

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Assault Leader (Ex):* Once per day, when Bricius misses with an attack on a flanked opponent, he can designate a single ally who is also flanking the target that his attack missed. That ally can make a single melee attack against the opponent as an immediate action.

*Expert Acrobat (Ex):* Bricius does not suffer any armor check penalties on Acrobatics, Climb, Fly, Sleight of Hand, or Stealth skill checks while wearing light armor. When not wearing armor, Bricius gains a +2 competency bonus on Acrobatics and Fly skill checks.

*Expert Leaper (Ex):* When making jump checks, Bricius is always considered to have a running start. Also, when Bricius deliberately falls, a DC 15 Acrobatics check allows him to ignore the first 20 feet fallen, instead of the first 10 feet.

*Fast Stealth (Ex):* This ability allows Bricius to move at full speed using the Stealth skill without penalty.

*Hide in Plain Sight (Su):* Bricius can use the Stealth skill even while being observed. As long as he is within 10 feet of an area of dim light, a shadowdancer can hide himself from view in the open without anything to actually hide behind. He cannot, however, hide in his own shadow.

*Second Chance (Ex):* Bricius can reroll any Acrobatics, Climb, or Fly skill check just made. This reroll is made at a -5 penalty. The acrobat must take the second result, even if it is worse. Bricius can use this ability only once on any given skill check.

*Weapon Familiarity:* Elves are proficient with longbows (including composite longbows), longswords, rapiers, and shortbows (including composite shortbows), and treat any weapon with the word "elven" in its name as a martial weapon.

GEAR
_+1 chain shirt, +1 rapier, dust of illusion, potion of bear's endurance, potion of shield of faith +3_, plus 500 gp
[/sblock]

_The child before you can't be any older than 9 or so, but his clothes and accessories mark him as wealthy. There is also a disturbing confidence and intelligence behind his steely eyes, as if despite his few years he has experienced more than most men five times his age._

[sblock=Paora Mikaere]
*CR* 10; *XP* 9,600
Fey-touched young human phantasmist 11
LE Small fey (human)
*Init* +9; *Senses* low-light vision; Perception -1
*Aura* bedeviling (30-ft., 11 rounds/day) 

DEFENSE
*AC* 20, touch 18, flat-footed 14 (+2 armor, +1 deflection, +5 Dex, +1 dodge, +1 size)
*hp* 47 (11d6+6)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +8, *Will* +7
*Defensive Abilities* +2 trait bonus to saving throws vs. divination effects; *DR* 5/cold iron

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* terror touch +5 (special), or
*Melee* dagger +5 (1d3-1/19-20)
*Ranged* _+1 light crossbow_ +12 (1d6+1/19-20, 80-ft. range increment), or
*Ranged* _+1 light crossbow_ +12 (1d6+1 plus 2d6 vs. good/19-20, 80-ft. range increment)
*Special Attacks* terror 3/day
*Spells Prepared (CL 11th):*
6th (1+1)- _globe of invulnerability, phantasmal killer_ (Heightened) (DC 20)
5th (2+1)- _phantasmal web_ (DC 19), _summon monster V, waves of fatigue_
4th (3+1)- _acid pit_ (DC 17), _boneshatter_ (DC 17), _dimension door, greater invisibility_
3rd (5+1)- _cloak of winds, dispel magic, fly, major image_ (DC 17), _stinking cloud_ (DC 16), _vampiric touch_
2nd (5+1)- _darkvision, false life, mirror image, resist energy, see invisibility, spectral hand_
1st (5+1)- _chill touch_ (DC 14), _grease, protection from good, shield, touch of gracelessness_ (DC 14), _ventriloquism_ (DC 15)
0 (4)- _detect magic, resistance, message, touch of fatigue_ (DC 13)
*Opposition Schools* enchantment, evocation

STATISTICS
*Str* 9, *Dex* 20, *Con* 10, *Int* 17, *Wis* 8, *Cha* 10
*Base Atk* +5; *CMB* +3; *CMD* 25
*Feats* Additional Traits, Arcane Blast, Craft Wondrous Item (B), Defensive Combat Training (B), Dodge, Eschew Materials, Heighten Spell (B), Improved Initiative, Scribe Scroll (B), Spell Focus (illusion)
*Skills* Fly +21, Knowledge (arcane) +17, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +17, Knowledge (nature) +17, Linguistics +17, Spellcraft +17, Stealth +9
*Traits* Carefully Hidden, Desperate Focus
*Languages* Common, Abyssal, Aklo, Aquan, Auran, Draconic, Elven, Giant, Goblin, Ignan, Infernal, Orc, Sylvan, Terran, Undercommon
*SQ* arcane bond, extended illusions

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Bedeviling Aura (Su):* Paora can emit a 30-foot aura that bedevils his enemies with phantasmal assailants. Enemies within this aura move at half speed, are unable to take attacks of opportunity, and are considered to be flanked. This is a mind-affecting effect. Paora can use this ability for 11 rounds per day. These rounds do not need to be consecutive.

*Carefully Hidden (Ex):* Paora gains a +1 trait bonus to Will saves and a +2 trait bonus to saving throws versus divination effects.

*Desperate Focus (Ex):* Paora gains a +2 trait bonus on concentration checks.

*Extended Illusions (Su):* Any illusion spell Paora casts with a duration of "concentration" lasts 5 additional rounds after he stops maintaining concentration.

*Terror (Su):* As a standard action, Paora can make a melee touch attack that causes a creature to be assailed by nightmares only it can see. The creature provokes an attack of opportunity from Paora or an ally of Paora's choice. Creatures with more than 11 Hit Dice are unaffected. This is a mind-affecting fear effect. Paora can use this ability 6 times per day.

GEAR
_+1 light crossbow, +1 unholy crossbow bolts_ (x4), _bracers of armor +2, elemental gem, ring of protection +1_, plus 400 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Monsters @ Spes Magna Games*

I've posted a few monsters over at my company website. I figured I'd stick those links here for posterity's sake.

*Monsters @ Spes Magna Games:*
* (CR 10) Lumusi the Crawling Horde, awakened rat swarm blight druid 9
* (CR 3) Mare of Diomedes, flesh-eating horse
* (CR 8) The Swift Storm, harpy ranger 4


----------



## Mark Chance

*Evil Halflings!*

Rondo, Zondo, Chondo, and Londo are four halfling mercenaries. Despite their small size, they can add some serious muscle to a villain's retinue.

[sblock=Rondo]
*CR* 2; *XP* 600
Phalanx soldier 3
NE Small humanoid (halfling)
*Init* +2; *Senses* Perception +3

DEFENSE
*AC* 20, touch 14, flat-footed 17 (+2 Dex, +1 dodge, +4 armor, +2 shield, +1 size)
*hp* 27 (3d10+6)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +3, *Will* +2
*Defensive Abilities* +2 racial save bonus vs. fear, stand firm, underfoot

OFFENSE
*Speed* 20 ft.
*Melee* masterwork halberd +7 (1d8+1/x3, brace & trip), or
*Ranged* light crossbow +6 (1d6/19-20, range increment 80 ft.), or
*Ranged* light crossbow +6 (1d6 plus 1d4 acid/19-20, range increment 80 ft.) (acid bolt)

STATISTICS
*Str* 13, *Dex* 15, *Con* 14, *Int* 10, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 10
*Base Atk* +3; *CMB* +5; *CMD* 15 (16 vs. bull rush, drag, overrun; 18 vs. grapple; 19 vs. trip)
*Feats* Dodge, Mobility (B), Sidestep (B), Weapon Focus (halberd)
*Skills* Acrobatics +1 (-3 jumping), Climb +6, Intimidate +6, Perception +3, Stealth +3; *Racial Modifiers* +2 Acrobatics, +2 Climb, +2 Perception; *Armor Check Penalty* -3
*Languages* Common, Halfling
*SQ* phalanx fighting

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Stand Firm (Ex):* A phalanx soldier gains a +1 bonus to CMD against bull rush, drag, overrun, and trip attempts. This bonus also applies on saves against trample attacks.

*Phalanx Fighting (Ex):* When a phalanx soldier wields a shield, he can use any polearm or spear of his size as a one-handed weapon.

*Sidestep (Ex):* Whenever an opponent misses you with a melee attack, you may move 5 feet as an immediate action so long as you remain within that opponent’s threatened area. This movement does not provoke attacks of opportunity. If you take this step, you cannot take a 5-foot step during your next turn. If you take an action to move during your next turn, subtract 5 feet from your total movement.

*Underfoot (Ex):* Halflings with this racial trait gain a +1 dodge bonus to AC against foes larger than themselves and a +1 bonus on Reflex saving throws to avoid trample attacks.

GEAR
_potion of cure light wounds_, masterwork halberd, light crossbow, 10 crossbow bolts, 2 acid crossbow bolts, masterwork chainshirt, heavy wooden shield, plus 48 gp[/sblock]

[sblock=Zondo]
*CR* 2; *XP* 600
Cavalier 3
LE Small humanoid (halfling)
*Init* +3; *Senses* Perception +1

DEFENSE
*AC* 18, touch 14, flat-footed 15 (+3 Dex, +4 armor, +1 size)
*hp* 28 (3d10+9)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +5, *Will* +1
*Defensive Abilities* +2 racial save bonus vs. fear, halfling luck

OFFENSE
*Speed* 20 ft.
*Melee* masterwork lance +5 (1d6/x3), or
*Melee* masterwork lance +9 (2d6/x3) (Charge), or
*Ranged* sling +7 (1d3 plus nauseated 2 round [DC 13], range increment 50 ft.)
*Reach* 10 ft. (with lance)
*Special Attacks* cavalier's charge, challenge 1/day, tactician 1/day

STATISTICS
*Str* 11, *Dex* 17, *Con* 14, *Int* 10, *Wis* 8, *Cha* 14
*Base Atk* +3; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 15
*Feats* Mounted Archery, Mounted Combat, Precise Strike (B)
*Skills* Diplomacy +8, Handle Animal +8, Perception +1, Ride +9, Sense Motive +5, Stealth +6; *Racial Modifiers* +2 Perception; *Armor Check Penalty* -1
*Languages* Common, Halfling

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Aid Allies (Ex):* Whenever an order of the dragon cavalier uses the aid another action to assist one of his allies, the ally receives a +3 bonus to his armor class, attack roll, saving throw, or skill check.

*Cavalier’s Charge (Ex):* The cavalier receives a +4 bonus on melee attack rolls on a charge while mounted (instead of the normal +2). In addition, the cavalier does not suffer any penalty to his AC after making a charge attack while mounted.

*Challenge (Ex):* As a swift action, the cavalier chooses one target within sight to challenge. The cavalier’s melee attacks deal +3 points of extra damage against the target of his challenge. The cavalier's allies receive a +1 circumstance bonus on melee attack rolls against the target of his challenge whenever he is threatening the target. Challenging a foe requires much of the cavalier’s concentration. The cavalier takes a -2 penalty to his Armor Class, except against attacks made by the target of his challenge. The challenge remains in effect until the target is dead or unconscious or until the combat ends.

*Mounted Archery (Ex):* The penalty you take when using a ranged weapon while mounted is halved: -2 instead of -4 if your mount is taking a double move, and -4 instead of -8 if your mount is running.

*Precise Strike (Ex):* Whenever you and an ally who also has this feat are flanking the same the creature, you deal an additional 1d6 points of precision damage with each successful melee attack.

*Tactician (Ex):* As a standard action, the cavalier can grant Precise Strike to all allies within 30 feet who can see and hear him. Allies retain the use of this bonus feat for 4 rounds. Allies do not need to meet the feat's prerequisites.

*Warslinger (Ex):* Halflings with this racial trait can reload a sling as a free action. Reloading a sling still requires two hands and provokes attacks of opportunity.

GEAR
_oil of magic weapon, potion of cure light wounds_, masterwork lance, sling, 10 smoke sling bullets, masterwork chainshirt, plus 20 gp

*Howly*
N Medium animal
*Init* +2; *Senses* low-light vision, scent; Perception +8

DEFENSE
*AC* +8, touch +2, flat-footed +6 (+2 armor, +2 Dex, +4 natural)
*hp* 19 (3d8+6)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +5, *Will* +2
*Defensive Abilities* evasion

OFFENSE
*Speed* 50 ft.
*Melee* bite +4 (1d6+1 plus trip)

STATISTICS
*Str* 13, *Dex* 15, *Con* 15, *Int* 2, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 6
*Base Atk* +2; *CMB* +3; *CMD* 14 (18 vs. trip)
*Feats* Light Armor Proficiency (B), Skill Focus (Perception), Weapon Focus (bite)
*Skills* Perception +8, Stealth +6, Survival +5 (+9 scent tracking); *Racial Modifiers* +4 Survival when tracking by scent
*SQ* link
*Tricks* combat training (attack, come, defend, down, guard, and heel); fetch; seek

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Link (Ex):* A cavalier can handle his mount as a free action, or push it as a move action, even if he doesn’t have any ranks in the Handle Animal skill.

GEAR
leather armor[/sblock]

[sblock=Chondo]
*CR* 2; *XP* 600
Brutal pugilist 3
CE Small humanoid (halfling)
*Init* +2; *Senses* Perception +8

DEFENSE
*AC* 13, touch 13, flat-footed 11 (+2 Dex, +1 size)
*hp* 31 (3d12+6)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +4, *Will* +3
*Defensive Abilities* +2 racial save bonus vs. fear, halfling luck, pit fighter, savage grapple

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* masterwork short sword +6 (1d4+1/19-20), or
*Melee* masterwork short sword +5 (1d4+1/19-20) and masterwork dagger +5 (1d3/19-20)
*Ranged* javelin +6 (1d4+1, range increment 30 ft.)
*Special Attack* rage 10 rounds/day, rage power (brawler)

STATISTICS
*Str* 12, *Dex* 15, *Con* 14, *Int* 8, *Wis* 13, *Cha* 12
*Base Atk* +3; *CMB* +3; *CMD* 15 (17 vs. grapple)
*Feats* Improved Unarmed Strike, Two-Weapon Fighting
*Skills* Acrobatics +8, Climb +3, Perception +8, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Swim +6; *Racial Modifiers* +2 Acrobatics, +2 Climb, +2 Perception
*Languages* Common, Halfling
*SQ* fast movement

RAGE STATS
*AC* 11, touch 11, flat-footed 9 (+2 Dex, -2 rage, +1 size)
*hp* 37 (3d12+12)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +4, *Will* +5
*Melee* unarmed strike +7 (1d4+3), or
*Melee* unarmed strike +5 (1d4+3) and unarmed strike (1d4+1)
*Str* 16, *Dex* 15, *Con* 18
*Base Atk* +3; *CMB* +5; CMD 17 (19 vs. grapple)
*Skills* Acrobatics +8, Climb +5, Perception +8, Stealth +6, Survival +6, Swim +8

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Brawler (Ex):* While raging, the barbarian's unarmed strikes deal 1d4 points of damage.

*Pit Fighter (Ex):* At 3rd level, the brutal pugilist selects one combat maneuver and gains a +1 insight bonus on his CMB or to his CMD in that maneuver. This bonus increases to +2 if the barbarian is wearing no armor (shields are allowed).

*Rage (Ex):* A barbarian can enter rage as a free action. A barbarian can end his rage as a free action and is fatigued after rage for a number of rounds equal to 2 times the number of rounds spent in the rage. A barbarian cannot enter a new rage while fatigued or exhausted but can otherwise enter rage multiple times during a single encounter or combat. If a barbarian falls unconscious, his rage immediately ends, placing him in peril of death.

*Savage Grapple (Ex):* The brutal pugilist takes only half the normal penalties to Dexterity, attack rolls, and combat maneuver checks when he has the grappled condition. He can make an attack of opportunity against creatures trying to grapple him even if they possess the Improved Grapple feat or the grab special attack. If he hits with this attack of opportunity, he gains a +2 circumstance bonus to her CMD against the grapple attempt. He cannot make these attacks of opportunity once a grapple has succeeded.

GEAR
_potion of cure light wounds, potion of mage armor, potion of shield of faith +2_, masterwork short sword, masterwork dagger, plus 30 gp[/sblock]

[sblock=Londo]
*CR* 2; *XP* 600
Zen archer 3
LE Small humanoid (halfling)
*Init* +2; *Senses* Perception +8

DEFENSE
*AC* 16, touch 16, flat-footed 13 (+2 Dex, +1 dodge, +1 size, +2 Wis)
*hp* 20 (3d8+3)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +6, *Will* +6
*Defensive Abilities* +2 racial save bonus vs. fear, halfling luck

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* nunchaku +4 (1d4+1, disarm), or
*Ranged* masterwork short composite bow +7 (1d6+1/x3, range increment 70 ft.), or
*Ranged* masterwork short composite bow +5/+5 (1d6+1/x3) (flurry of blows)
*Special Attack* flurry of blow, Perfect Strike 3/day

STATISTICS
*Str* 12, *Dex* 14, *Con* 13, *Int* 10, *Wis* 15, *Cha* 10
*Base Atk* +2; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 14
*Feats* Dodge, Improved Unarmed Strike (B), Perfect Strike (B), Point Blank Master (B), Point Blank Shot (B), Precise Shot (B), Stealthy, Weapon Focus (B)
*Skills* Acrobatics +10, Climb +9, Escape Artist +9, Perception +8, Stealth +14; *Racial Modifiers* +2 Acrobatics, +2 Climb, +2 Perception
*Languages* Common, Halfling
*SQ* fast movement, Zen archery

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Perfect Strike (Ex):* You must declare that you are using this feat before you make your attack roll with a bow (thus a failed attack roll ruins the attempt). You can roll your attack roll twice and take the higher result. If one of these rolls is a critical threat, the other roll is used as your confirmation roll (your choice if they are both critical threats). You may attempt a perfect attack 3 times per day, and no more than once per round.

*Point Blank Master (Ex):* You do not provoke attacks of opportunity when firing a bow while threatened.

GEAR
_potion of owl's wisdom_*, masterwork composite short bow, nunchaku, plus 30 gp

*Due to Zen archery, this also increases Londo's attack bonus with his bow.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Kiran Drea*

Kiran Drea rules as a queen among her kind. She has forged her tribe into a disciplined unit that dominates her section of the subterranean world through a combination of deadly traps, canny defenses, and clever alliances with nearby monsters. Among these monsters are two very young white dragons who act as Kiran's lieutenants.

Kiran's duties as queen keep her in her domain most of the time. When it is necessary for her to venture forth representing or defending her tribe, Kiran usually travels in the company of her lieutenants and two or three gangs of kobold warriors. In battle, assuming Kiran has not had time to prepare, she uses vanish to gain cover in order to cast _summon monster III, protection from good_, and _shield_ while her lieutenants and warriors attack. She then uses a combination of _flame arrow_ and arcane strike with her crossbow and her area of effect spells admixed to cause cold damage, preferring to use the latter against targets engaged by the dragons.

[sblock=Kiran Drea]
*CR* 8; *XP* 4,800
Dragonbreath white kobold admixer 6
LE Small humanoid (reptilian)
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +3

DEFENSE
*AC* 16, touch 12, flat-footed 14 (+2 armor, +2 Dex, +1 natural, +1 size)
*hp* 29 (6d6+6)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +5, *Will* +7
*Weaknesses* light sensitivity

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* quarterstaff +3 (1d4-1), or
*Ranged* masterwork light crossbow +7 (1d6/19-20, 80 ft. range increment), or
*Ranged* masterwork light crossbow +10 (1d6+4 plus 2d6/19-20, 80 ft. range increment) (_+2 dwarf bane crossbow bolt_)
*Special Attacks* versatile evocation 6/day
*Wizard Spells Prepared (CL 6th; concentration +9):*
3rd (3+1)- _fire breath_ (Ref DC 18*) (Heightened), _flame arrow, summon monster III_
2nd (4+1)- _blur, dust of twilight_ (Fort DC 15), _flare burst_ (Fort DC 17) (Heightened), _scorching ray, see invisibility_
1st (4+1)- _burning hands_ (Ref DC 16*) (x2), _protection from good, vanish, shield_
0 (4)- _detect magic, mage hand, ray of frost, resistance_
* Kiran typically casts this as a cold spell using versatile evocation. If she doesn't, apply a -1 to the save DC.

STATISTICS
*Str* 8, *Dex* 15, *Con* 12, *Int* 17, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 14
*Base Atk* +3; *CMB* +1; *CMD* 13
*Feats* Arcane Strike, Heighten Spell (B), Rapid Reload, Scribe Scroll (B), Spell Focus (evocation)
*Skills* Craft (trapmaking) +14, Knowledge (arcana) +9, Knowledge (dungeoneering) +12, Linguistics +9, Profession (miner) +12, Spellcraft +12, Stealth +15; *Racial Modifiers* +2 Craft (trapmaking), +2 Perception, +2 Profession (miner)
*Languages* Abyssal, Aklo, Common, Draconic, Giant, Infernal, Undercommon
*SQ* arcane bond, crafty, prohibited arcane schools (enchantment, necromancy)

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Arcane Strike (Su):* As a swift action, Kiran can imbue your weapons with a fraction of her power. For 1 round, her weapons deal +2 damage and are treated as magic for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

*Breath Weapon (Su):* Kiran can breathe a 10-foot cone once per round as a move action, forcing a DC 14 Reflex save for half damage. Those who fail the saving throw take 1d8 points of cold damage. After using their breath weapons, Kiran must wait 1d4 rounds before using them again.

*Cold Magic (Ex):* Kiran gains a +1 bonus to the DC of any spell they cast with the cold subtype.

*Crafty (Ex):* Craft (trapmaking) and Stealth are always class skills for a kobold.

*Light Sensitivity (Ex):* Kobolds are dazzled as long as they remain in an area of bright light.

*Versatile Evocation (Su):* When Kiran casst an evocation spell that does acid, cold, electricity, or fire damage, she may change the damage dealt to one of the other four energy types. This changes the descriptor of the spell to match the new energy type. Any non-damaging effects remain unchanged unless the new energy type invalidates them (an ice storm that deals fire damage might still provide a penalty on Perception checks due to smoke, but it would not create difficult terrain). Such effects are subject to DM discretion. Kiran can use this ability a number of times per day equal to 3 + her Intelligence modifier.

GEAR
_+2 dwarf bane crossbow bolts_ (x15), arcane scroll (_dispel magic_ [x2], _protection from energy_ [x2], CL 5th), _bracers of armor +2, cloak of resistance +1, horn of goodness/evil, potion of barskin +3, potion of cure serious wounds, wand of grease_, masterwork light crossbow, plus 2600 worth of other items and treasure

_N.B._ Kiran has gear equivalent to a 7th-level player character. Her CR is +1 higher than expected as a result.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*The Bloat Zombie*

Before reading on, check out this pic over at FreakyGaming.com. It's my inspiration for this recent Chance Encounter from my _Quid Novi?_ e-letter.

The creature lumbers into view, its gray, putrid flesh swollen and swaying as if bloated with liquid. Its bleary eyes swivel in your direction and something as much death rictus and grin twists its visage.

"Lunch," it says, smacking its flaccid lips.

[sblock=Bloat Zombie Variant Template]
This variant zombie follows the normal rules for the zombie template, but with the following modifications:

*CR:* Based on Hit Dice as normal zombie +1.

*Hit Dice:* Drop HD gained from class levels (minimum of 1) and change racial HD to d8s. The bloat zombie gains additional Hit Dice depending on the base creature's size. A Tiny or smaller creature gains +1 HD, Small gains +2 HD, Medium gains +4 HD, and Large or bigger gains +6 HD. Like regular zombies, bloat zombies use their Charisma modifiers to determine bonus hit points (instead of Constitution).

*Attacks:* In addition to retaining all the natural weapons, manufactured weapon attacks, and weapon proficiencies of the base creature plus gaining the zombie's standard slam attack, a bloat zombie can expectorate gray bloat contagion as a ranged touch attack out to a range of 15 feet with no range increment.

*Special Attacks:* A bloat zombie's natural attacks (including its slam attack) can afflict a target with gray bloat.

*Abilities:* Str +4, Dex -2, Int -4, Cha +2. A bloat zombie has no Con score.

*Skills:* The bloat zombie loses all skills associated with the base creature. A bloat zombie has points equal to 4 + Int modifier (minimum 1) per Hit Die. The following are class skills for a bloat zombie: Climb, Intimidate, Perception, Sense Motive, and Stealth.

*Feats:* A zombie loses all feats gained from class levels. It gains feats based on its adjusted Hit Dice, but bloat zombies are limited to combat feats, monster feats, and feats that adjust skill checks (such as Stealthy). All bloat zombies gain Toughness as a bonus feat.[/sblock]

[sblock=Bugbear Bloat Zombie]
*CR* 4; *XP* 800
NE Medium undead
*Init* +0; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +7

DEFENSES
*AC* 13, touch 10, flat-footed 13 (+1 armor, +2 natural)
*hp* 38 (7d8+7)
*Fort* +2, *Ref* +2, *Will* +5
*DR* 10/slashing; *Immune* undead traits

OFFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* morningstar +8 (1d8+13), or
*Melee* slam +9 (1d6+13 plus disease), or
*Ranged* javelin +5 (1d6+5), or
*Ranged Touch* gray bloat spittle +5 (disease)
*Special Attacks* disease (Fort DC 15)

STATISTICS
*Str* 20, *Dex* 11, *Con* --, *Int* 6, *Wis* 10, *Cha* 11
*Base Atk* +5; *CMB* +8 (+10 sunder) (includes -2 modifer from Power Attack); *CMD* 20 (22 vs. sunder)
*Feats* Ability Focus (disease), Improved Sunder, Power Attack, Toughness (B), Weapon Focus (slam)
*Skills* Climb +9, Intimidate +7, Perception +7
*SQ* staggered
*Languages* Common, Goblin

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Staggered (Ex):* Zombies have poor reflexes and can only perform a single move action or standard action each round. A zombie can move up to its speed and attack in the same round as a charge action.

ECOLOGY
*Environment* any
*Organization* solitary, pair, or mob (3-9)
*Treasure* standard (broken leather armor, morningstar, 3 javelins, other treasure)[/sblock]

[sblock=Gray Bloat Disease]
*Type* disease, contact, injury; *Save* Fortitude DC 10 + 1/2 bloat zombie Hit Dice + Charisma modifier
*Onset* 1 day; *Frequency* 1/day
*Effect* 1d6 Dex and 1d6 Con damage; *Cure* --

The gray bloat is a horrible supernatural disease that only afflicts humanoids. Its victims swell with noxious gases and unwholesome fluids, suffering terrible pain in the process. Unlike normal diseases, gray bloat continues until the victim reaches Constitution 0 (and dies) or receives a _remove disease_ spell or similar magic. A humanoid who dies from gray bloat rises as a bloat zombie 1d4 minutes after death unless the corpse is subjected to a _bless_ spell or similar magic.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*The Deadly Doll*

For a recent _Quid Novi?_, I couldn't help but work up another haunt. I'm intrigued by the idea of haunts, a sort of cross between an undead monster and a trap. I've taken a few liberties with the rules for haunts when creating the Deadly Doll.

[sblock=The Deadly Doll]
*CR* 5; *XP* 1,600
NE haunt (effect limited to humanoid creature who touches the doll); persistent
*Caster Level* 9th
*Notice* Perception DC 18 (the doll whispers to the holder)
*hp* 22; *Weakness* triggered by touch; *Trigger* touch; *Reset* 1 day 

*Effect* The haunt is triggered by picking up the doll. The target must succeed a DC 17 Will save or be dominated as per the spell _dominate person_. The dominated person must use the doll to lure a child and then murder the child.

*Destruction* The doll must be burned after succeeding with a _remove curse_ against DC 20. Otherwise, the burnt doll will reappear 1d6 miles away from the burn site after 24 hours. Casting _break enchantment_ against DC 20 can free a creature from the _dominate person_ effect.

*Background* Once upon a dark time, an evil man crafted toys in order to lure children into his deadly clutches. Eventually, the outraged and vengeful community upon which the evil man preyed uncovered his wickedness. He suffered horribly at the mob's hands before dying. Unfortunately, his death did not end his terror. The evil man's basest desires survived death, infecting one of his many dolls. The Deadly Doll now serves as a focus for the evil man's monstrous appetite for murder.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Saltar Anura, Boggard Summoner*

Saltar Anura leads a vicious band of boggards and lizard folk. He maintains control over his underlings by threats, violence, and kept promises for loot and bloodshed. Aiding him are Oavpa, a lizardfolk antipaladin, and Apoblnta, a boggard oracle. To complete Saltar's band, add 8 boggards and 12 lizard folk for another 9,600 XP worth of creatures. This puts the entire crew a little above a CR 11 encounter if everything happens at once.

[sblock=Saltar Anura]
Boggard summoner 4
*CR* 6; *XP* 2,400
CE Medium humanoid (boggard)
*Init* +0; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision; Perception +3

DEFENSE
*AC* 18, touch 10, flat-footed 18 (+5 armor, +3 natural)
*hp* 66 (7d8+35)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +2, *Will* +4
*Defensive Abilities* shield ally

OFFENSE
*Speed* 20 ft., swim 30 ft.
*Melee* masterwork morningstar +9 (1d8+3), tongue +2 touch (sticky tongue), or
*Ranged* masterwork light crossbow +6 (1d8+1, 80 ft. range increment)
*Special Attacks* Dirty Fighter, terrifying croak
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 4th):*
5/day - _summon monster II_
*Summoner Spells Known (CL 6th):*
2nd (2/day)- _cat's grace, invisibility_
1st (4/day)- _daze monster_ (Will 13), _enlarge person, protection from good, shield_
0 - _acid splash, detect magic, guidance, message, read magic, resistance_

STATISTICS
*Str* 15, *Dex* 11, *Con* 18, *Int* 10, *Wis* 9, *Cha* 15
*Base Atk* +5; *CMB* +7; *CMD* 17
*Feats* Ability Focus (terrifying croak), Additional Traits, Toughness, Weapon Focus (morningstar)
*Traits* Dirty Fighter, Magical Knack
*Skills* Acrobatics +4 (+20 jumping), Knowledge (nature) +7, Perception +3, Spellcraft +7, Stealth +3 (+11 in swamps), Swim +6 (+14 to perform a special action or avoid a hazard); *Racial Modifiers* +16 Acrobatics when jumping, +4 Perception, +8 Swim to perform a special action or avoid a hazard, +8 Stealth in swamps
*Languages* Boggard
*SQ* bond senses, hold breath, life link, swamp stride

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Hold Breath (Ex):* Saltar can hold his breath for a number of rounds equal to four times its Constitution score before he risks drowning or suffocating.

*Shield Ally (Ex):* Whenever Saltar is within his eidolon’s reach, he receives a +2 shield bonus to his Armor Class and a +2 circumstance bonus on his saving throws. This bonus does not apply if the eidolon is grappled, helpless, paralyzed, stunned, or unconscious.

*Sticky Tongue (Ex):* A creature hit Saltar's tongue attack cannot move more than 10 feet away from the boggard and takes a -2 penalty to AC as long as the tongue is attached (this penalty does not stack if multiple tongues are attached). The tongue can be removed by making an opposed Strength check as a standard action or by dealing 2 points of slashing damage to the tongue (AC 11, damage does not deplete Saltar's actual hit points). Saltar cannot move more than 10 feet away from the target, but Saltar can release its tongue as a free action. Saltar cannot pull targets toward him with his tongue.

*Swamp Stride (Ex):* Saltar moves through any sort of natural difficult terrain at its normal speed while within a swamp. Magically altered terrain affects Saltar normally.

*Terrifying Croak (Su):* Once per hour, Saltar, as a standard action, emit a loud and horrifying croak. Any non-boggard creature within 30 feet of the Saltar must make a DC 17 Will save or become shaken for 1d4 rounds. Creatures that succeed at this save cannot be affected again by Saltar's croak for 24 hours. Creatures that are already shaken become frightened for 1d4 rounds instead. The save DC is Charisma-based and includes a +2 racial bonus.

GEAR
_+1 chain shirt, +1 crossbow bolt_ (x15), _elixir of truth, potion of cure moderate wounds, potion of shield of faith +2_, masterwork morningstar, masterwork light crossbow, leather tabard with 4 bloodstones (120 gp), 2 pp, 20 gp
[/sblock]

[sblock=Batpaxos]
Saltar's quadruped eidolon
CE Medium outsider
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., scent; Perception +7

DEFENSE
*AC* 16, touch 12, flat-footed 14 (+2 Dex, +4 natural)
*hp* 22 (3d10+6)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +5, *Will* +1
*Defensive Abilities* evasion

OFFENSE
*Speed* 40 ft., swim 40 ft.
*Melee* bite +5 (1d6+2), 2 claws (1d4+2), or
*Melee* bite +4 (1d6+4), 2 claws (1d4+4) (Power Attack)
*Special Attacks* pounce

STATISTICS
*Str* 15, *Dex* 15, *Con* 15, *Int* 7, *Wis* 10, *Cha* 11
*Base Atk* +3; *CMB* +5 (+7 with drag); *CMD* 17 (19 vs. drag, 21 vs. trip)
*Feats* Improved Drag, Power Attack
*Skills* Acrobatics +17 (+21 jumping), Perception +7, Stealth +9, Swim +9 (+17 to perform a special action or avoid a hazard); *Racial Modifiers* +8 Acrobatics (+12 when jumping), +8 Swim to perform a special action or avoid a hazard
*Languages* Boggard
*Evolutions* ability increase (Con), bite, claws x2, limbs (legs) x2, pounce, skilled (Acrobatics), swim
*SQ* link, share spells[/sblock]

[sblock=Oavpa]
Lizardfolk antipaladin 3
*CR* 4; *XP* 1,200
CE Medium humanoid (reptilian)
*Init* -1; *Senses* Perception +6
*Aura* cowardice (10-ft. radius)

DEFENSE
*AC* 21, touch 9, flat-footed 21 (+5 armor, -1 Dex, +5 natural, +2 shield)
*hp* 33 (2d8+2 plus 3d10+6)
*Fort* +9, *Ref* +5, *Will* +7
*Defensive Abilities* unholy resilience; *Immune* disease

OFFENSE
*Speed* 20 ft., swim 10 ft.
*Melee* masterwork scorpion whip +8 (1d4+3, 15 ft. reach), claw +5 (1d4+1 plus disease), bite +5 (1d6+1 plus disease), or 
*Melee* claw +7 (1d4+3 plus disease), bite +7 (1d6+3 plus disease), or
*Ranged* javelin +3 (1d6+3, 30 ft. range increment)
*Special Attacks* smite good 1/day, touch of corruption 1d6 plus shaken for 3 rounds (Fort 13) 3/day
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 3rd):*
At will - _detect good_

STATISTICS
*Str* 17, *Dex* 8, *Con* 13, *Int* 11, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 14
*Base Atk* +4; *CMB* +7 (+9 disarm with whip); *CMD* 16
*Feats* Exotic Weapon Proficiency (whip), Improved Natural Attack (bite), Multiattack
*Skills* Acrobatics +4, Intimidate +7, Linguistics +4, Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Swim +5 (+13 Swim to perform a special action or avoid a hazard); *Racial Modifiers* +4 Acrobatics, +8 Swim to perform a special action or avoid a hazard
*Languages* Boggard, Draconic
*SQ* hold breath, plague bringer

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Aura of Cowardice (Su):* Oavpa radiates a palpably daunting aura that causes all enemies within 10 feet to take a -4 penalty on saving throws against fear effects. Creatures that are normally immune to fear lose that immunity while within 10 feet of Oavpa. This ability functions only while Oavpa remains conscious, not if he is unconscious or dead.

*Bloodroot Poison:* Two of Oavpa's javelins are envenomed.

_Type_ poison, injury; _Save_ Fortitude DC 12; _Onset_ 1 round; _Frequency_ 1/round for 4 rounds; _Effect_ 1 Con damage and 1 Wis damage; _Cure_ 1 save

*Greenscale Disease (Ex):* This disgusting disease causes patches of skin to harden and crack, weeping greenish pus and covering the body with putrid, scale-like patterns. Oavpa is a carrier of this disease, but it does not affect him.

_Type_ disease, injury; _Save_ Fortitude DC 15; _Onset_ 1d6 days; _Frequency_ 1/week; _Effect_ 1d2 Cha damage and 1d2 Dex damage, target must make a second Fort save or 1 point of the Cha damage is drain instead; _Cure_ 2 consecutive saves

*Hold Breath (Ex):* Oavpa can hold his breath for a number of rounds equal to 4 times his Constitution score before he risks drowning.

*Smite Good (Su):* As a swift action, Oavpa chooses one target within sight to smite. If this target is good, the antipaladin adds +2 on his attack rolls and adds +3 on all damage rolls made against the target of his smite. In addition, while smite good is in effect, the antipaladin gains a +2 deflection bonus to his AC against attacks made by the target of the smite.

*Touch of Corruption (Su):* Oavpa surrounds his hand with a fiendish flame, causing terrible wounds to open on those he touches. He can use this ability 3 times per day. As a touch attack, an antipaladin can cause 1d6 points of damage. Using this ability is a standard action that does not provoke attacks of opportunity.

GEAR
divine scroll (_bull's strength_), masterwork scale mail, darkwood heavy wooden shield, masterwork scorpion whip, masterwork silver dagger, javelins (x4), thunderstones (x4), bracelet with three white pearls (300 gp), 8 gp
[/sblock]

[sblock=Apoblnta]
Boggard oracle of battle 2
*CR* 4; *XP* 1,200
CE Medium humanoid (boggard)
*Init* +0; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision; Perception +11

DEFENSE
*AC* 17, touch 10, flat-footed 17 (+4 armor, +3 natural)
*hp* 37 (5d8+15)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +1, *Will* +6; +4 vs. disease

OFFENSE
*Speed* 20 ft., swim 30 ft.
*Melee* morningstar +4 (1d8+1), tongue -1 touch (sticky tongue), or
*Ranged* masterwork heavy crossbow +4 (1d10/19-20, range increment 120 ft.), or
*Ranged* heavy crossbow +4 (1d10+1 nonlethal plus 1d6 nonlethal/19-20, range increment 120 ft.)
*Special Attacks* surprising charge, terrifying croak
*Oracle Spells Known (CL 2nd):*
1st (5/day)- _bane_ (Will 13), _comprehend languages, cure light wounds_
0 - _bleed_ (Will 12), _detect magic, guidance, read magic, resistance_

STATISTICS
*Str* 13, *Dex* 11, *Con* 14, *Int* 10, *Wis* 15, *Cha* 14
*Base Atk* +3; *CMB* +4; *CMD* 14
*Feats* Point Blank Shot, Rapid Reload (heavy crossbow), Toughness
*Skills* Acrobatics +4 (+20 jumping), Heal +7, Intimidate +7, Knowledge (religion) +5, Perception +11, Spellcraft +5, Stealth +3 (+11 in swamps), Swim +3 (+11 to perform a special action or avoid a hazard); *Racial Modifiers* +16 Acrobatics when jumping, +4 Perception, +8 Stealth in swamps, +8 Swim to perform a special action or avoid a hazard
*Languages* Boggard
*SQ* hold breath, oracle's curse (wasting), swamp stride

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Hold Breath (Ex):* Apoblnta can hold her breath for a number of rounds equal to four times her Constitution score before she risks drowning or suffocating.

*Sticky Tongue (Ex):* A creature hit by Apoblnta's tongue attack cannot move more than 10 feet away from her and takes a -2 penalty to AC as long as the tongue is attached (this penalty does not stack if multiple tongues are attached). The tongue can be removed by making an opposed Strength check as a standard action or by dealing 2 points of slashing damage to the tongue (AC 11, damage does not deplete the boggard's actual hit points). Apoblnta cannot move more than 10 feet away from the target, but she can release her tongue as a free action. Apoblnta cannot pull targets toward her with her tongue.

*Surprising Charge (Ex):* Once per day, Apoblnta can move up to her speed as an immediate action.

*Swamp Stride (Ex):* Apoblnta can move through any sort of natural difficult terrain at her normal speed while within a swamp. Magically altered terrain affects Apoblnta normally.

*Terrifying Croak (Su):* Once per hour, Apoblnta can, as a standard action, emit a loud and horrifying croak. Any non-boggard creature within 30 feet of Apoblnta must make a DC 15 Will save or become shaken for 1d4 rounds. Creatures that succeed at this save cannot be affected again by Apoblnta's croak for 24 hours. Creatures that are already shaken become frightened for 1d4 rounds instead. The save DC is Charisma-based and includes a +2 racial bonus.

*Wasting Curse:* Apoblnta's body is slowly rotting away. She takes a -4 penalty on Charisma-based skill checks, except for Intimidate. She gains a +4 competence bonus on saves made against disease.

GEAR
_+1 merciful crossbow bolts_ (x5), divine scroll (_defending bone, shield other_), masterwork hide shirt, masterwork heavy crossbow, silver bracer (75 gp), 5 gp
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*The Unsightly Sewing Room*

Well, another _Quid Novi?_ has been e-mailed to subscribers. Here's a sample of what you missed if you've not signed up for this free, twice-monthly e-letter.

The furniture's disarray, the broken table, the scattered personal effects, including various knitting needles and mouldering yarn. This sewing room once hosted violent events. Indeed, that dark stain on the rat-chewed rug could be long-dried blood. As you move into the room, you spot a dessicated corpse curled into defensive posture behind a tattered loveseat.

[sblock=The Unsightly Sewing Room]
The Unsightly Sewing Room was the site of a horrible murder. The victim's corpse rots behind the loveseat. This poor soul was killed by knitting needles wielded as improvised weapons. One of the needles is still lodged in the corpse's left eye socket. The unspeakable violence has combined with the victim's undying thirst for vengeance to haunt the chamber.

*CR* 4; *XP* 1,200
CE haunt (20-foot square sewing room); persistent
*Caster Level* 4th
*Notice* Perception DC 12 (faint spectral knitting needles appear in the air)
*hp* 18; *Weakness* triggered by touch; *Trigger* touch; *Reset* 1 day

*Effect* The haunt remains inactive so long as the contents of the sewing room remain undisturbed. Should any living creature touch the contents of the sewing room, however, the malevolent spirit manifests itself as a pair of spectral knitting needles that unerringly strike at the eyes of the offending creature. The victim must make two DC 13 Fortitude saves, using the lowest total. Failure means the victim is struck blind as if targeted by _blindness/deafness_ modified by the Persistent Spell metamagic feat. Since the haunt is persistent, it continues to attack those in the sewing room once per round on its initiative rank until destroyed or it no longer has a target.

*Destruction* The haunt must be reduced to 0 hit points via positive energy. The sewing room must then be subjected to a consecrate spell, which permanently destroys the haunt.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Penguins! Penguins! Penguins!*

From my _Perilous Penguin Edition_ PDF, now available at DriveThruRPG and at Paizo.com.

Pulling itself out of the water, this black and white bird is as tall as a halfling and almost as thick, having flippers rather than wings. It begins to awkwardly shuffle across the ground on its hind legs, clearly less adroit on land than in the water.

[sblock=Emperor Penguin]
*CR* 1; *XP* 400
N Small animal
*Init* +1; *Senses* low-light vision; Perception +5

DEFENSE
*AC* 13, touch 11, flat-footed 12 (+1 Dex, +1 natural, +1 size)
*hp* 13 (2d8+4)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +4, *Will* +1

OFFENSE
*Speed* 15 ft., swim 30 ft.
*Melee* bite +2 (1d4-1)

STATISTICS
*Str* 9, *Dex* 13, *Con* 15, *Int* 2, *Wis* 13, *Cha* 9
*Base Atk* +1; *CMB* -1; *CMD* 10
*Feats* Weapon Focus (bite)
*Skills* Perception +5, Stealth +5, Swim +11; *Racial Modifiers* +8 Swim
*SQ* hold breath

ECOLOGY
*Environment* any arctic
*Organization* solitary, pair, or parcel (3-12)
*Treasure* none

The largest of all penguins, emperor penguins are typically found in arctic environments. They are able to regulate their internal temperatures with great efficiency, however, and are comfortable almost anywhere.

Druids or rangers may take emperor penguins as animal companions. Emperor penguin animal companions use the following statistics.

*Emperor Penguin Animal Companion
Starting Statistics:* _Size_ Small; _Speed_ 15 ft., swim 30 ft.; _AC_ +1 natural armor; _Attack_ bite (1d4); _Ability Scores_ Str 9, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 9; _Special Qualities_ hold breath, low-light vision.
*4th-Level Advancement:* _Ability Scores_ Str +2, Con +2.[/sblock]

Barely over a foot tall, this small bird has a slate-blue plumage that stands out markedly against its white underbelly. Its front appendages look like flippers, and as you watch, it waddles to the edge of the water and dives right in, swimming with remarkable grace.

[sblock=Little Penguin]
*CR* 1/6; *XP* 65
N Tiny animal
*Init* +2; *Senses* low-light vision; Perception +1

DEFENSE
*AC* 14, touch 14, flat-footed 12 (+2 Dex, +2 size)
*hp* 3 (1d8-1)
*Fort* +1, *Ref* +4, *Will* +1

OFFENSE
*Speed* 10 ft., swim 30 ft.
*Melee* bite +4 (1d3-4)
*Space* 2-1/2 ft.; *Reach* 0 ft.

STATISTICS
*Str* 2, *Dex* 15, *Con* 8, *Int* 1, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 7
*Base Atk* +0; *CMB* +0; *CMD* 6
*Feats* Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Perception +1, Stealth +10, Swim +10; *Racial Modifiers* +8 Swim

ECOLOGY
*Environment* any temperate
*Organization* solitary, pair, or parcel (3-12)
*Treasure* none

Also known as fairy penguins and blue penguins, little penguins live in waterfront areas of warmer climates.

Little penguins use their Dexterity modifier instead of their Strength modifier for Climb and Swim checks. Wizards, witches, and sorcerers with the arcane bloodline may take a little penguin as a familiar. A little penguin familiar grants their master a +3 bonus on Swim checks.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Wild Hunts & Degenerate Elves*

In this post, I take the Wild Hunter in the first sblock and subject him to the various Dark Taint transformations I blog about here.

[sblock=Wild Hunter]
*CR* 1; *XP* 400
Elf ranger 2
CG Medium humanoid (elf)
*Init* +3; *Senses* low-light vision; Perception +8 

DEFENSE
*AC* 17, touch 13, flat-footed 14 (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp* 17 (2d10+2)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +6, *Will* +1; +2 vs. enchantments
*Immune* sleep

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* masterwork longsword +2 (1d8+1/19-20), dagger +1 (1d4/19-20)
*Ranged* longbow +5 (1d8/×3)
*Special Attacks* favored enemy (humans +2)

STATISTICS
*Str* 13, *Dex* 16, *Con* 13, *Int* 10, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 10
*Base Atk* +2; *CMB* +3; *CMD* 16
*Feats* Stealthy, Two-Weapon Fighting (B)
*Skills* Bluff +2, Climb +5, Escape Artist +6, Knowledge (local) +2, Perception +8, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +9, Survival +6 (+7 to follow or identify tracks); *Racial Modifiers* +2 Perception; *Armor Check Penalty* -1
*Languages* Common, Elven
*SQ* elven magic, track +1, weapon familiarity, wild empathy +2
*Gear* masterwork chain shirt, dagger, longbow with 20 arrows, masterwork longsword[/sblock]

[sblock=Wild Hunter (Stage 1 Dark Elf)]
*CR* 1; *XP* 400
Elf ranger 2
CG Medium humanoid (elf)
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +8 

DEFENSE
*AC* 17, touch 13, flat-footed 14 (+4 armor, +3 Dex)
*hp* 17 (2d10+2)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +6, *Will* +1; +2 vs. enchantments
*Immune* sleep
*Weakness* light sensitivity

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* masterwork longsword +2 (1d8+1/19-20), dagger +1 (1d4/19-20)
*Ranged* longbow +5 (1d8/×3)
*Special Attacks* favored enemy (humans +2), poison use
*Spell-Like Ability (CL 2nd):*
1/day - _dancing lights_

STATISTICS
*Str* 13, *Dex* 16, *Con* 13, *Int* 8, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 12
*Base Atk* +2; *CMB* +3; *CMD* 16
*Feats* Stealthy, Two-Weapon Fighting (B)
*Skills* Bluff +3, Climb +5, Escape Artist +6, Knowledge (local) +1, Perception +8, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +9, Survival +6 (+7 to follow or identify tracks); *Racial Modifiers* +2 Perception; *Armor Check Penalty* -1
*Languages* Common, Elven
*SQ* elven magic, track +1, weapon familiarity, wild empathy +3
*Gear* masterwork chain shirt, dagger, longbow with 20 arrows, masterwork longsword[/sblock]

[sblock=Wild Hunter (Stage 2 Dark Elf)]
*CR* 2; *XP* 600
Elf ranger 2
CG Medium fey (elf)
*Init* +4; *Senses* darkvision 120 ft.; Perception +8 

DEFENSE
*AC* 18, touch 14, flat-footed 14 (+4 armor, +4 Dex)
*hp* 17 (2d10+2)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +7, *Will* +1; +2 vs. enchantments
*DR* 3/cold iron; *SR* 8; *Immune* sleep
*Weakness* light blindness

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* masterwork longsword +2 (1d8+1/19-20), dagger +1 (1d4/19-20)
*Ranged* longbow +5 (1d8/×3)
*Special Attacks* favored enemy (humans +2), poison use
*Spell-Like Ability (CL 2nd):*
1/day - _dancing lights, darkness, faerie fire_

STATISTICS
*Str* 13, *Dex* 18, *Con* 13, *Int* 8, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 12
*Base Atk* +2; *CMB* +3; *CMD* 16
*Feats* Stealthy, Two-Weapon Fighting (B)
*Skills* Bluff +3, Climb +5, Escape Artist +7, Knowledge (local) +1, Perception +8, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +10, Survival +6 (+7 to follow or identify tracks); *Racial Modifiers* +2 Perception; *Armor Check Penalty* -1
*Languages* Common, Elven
*SQ* track +1, weapon familiarity, wild empathy +3
*Gear* masterwork chain shirt, dagger, longbow with 20 arrows, masterwork longsword[/sblock]

[sblock=Wild Hunter (Stage 1 Grimlock)]
*CR* 1; *XP* 400
Elf ranger 2
CG Medium humanoid (elf)
*Init* +3; *Senses* blindsense 40 ft., scent; Perception +6 

DEFENSE
*AC* 19, touch 13, flat-footed 16 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +2 natural)
*hp* 19 (2d10+4)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +6, *Will* +1; +2 vs. enchantments
*Immune* sleep

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* masterwork longsword +3 (1d8+2/19-20), dagger +2 (1d4+1/19-20)
*Ranged* longbow +5 (1d8/×3)
*Special Attacks* favored enemy (humans +2)

STATISTICS
*Str* 15, *Dex* 16, *Con* 15, *Int* 10, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 10
*Base Atk* +2; *CMB* +3; *CMD* 16
*Feats* Stealthy, Two-Weapon Fighting (B)
*Skills* Bluff +2, Climb +6, Escape Artist +6, Knowledge (local) +2, Perception +6, Sense Motive +6, Stealth +9, Survival +6 (+7 to follow or identify tracks); *Armor Check Penalty* -1
*Languages* Common, Elven
*SQ* track +1, weapon familiarity, wild empathy +2
*Gear* masterwork chain shirt, dagger, longbow with 20 arrows, masterwork longsword[/sblock]

[sblock=Wild Hunter (Stage 2 Grimlock)]
*CR* 2; *XP* 600
Elf ranger 2
CG Medium fey (elf)
*Init* +3; *Senses* blindsight 40 ft., scent; Perception +6 

DEFENSE
*AC* 21, touch 13, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +3 Dex, +4 natural)
*hp* 24 (2d10+4 plus 1d6+2)
*Fort* +5, *Ref* +6, *Will* +3
*DR* 3/cold iron; *Immune* gaze attacks, visual effects, illusions, and other attack forms that rely on sight

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* masterwork longsword +4 (1d8+3/19-20), dagger +2 (1d4+1/19-20)
*Ranged* longbow +5 (1d8/×3)
*Special Attacks* favored enemy (humans +2)

STATISTICS
*Str* 17, *Dex* 16, *Con* 15, *Int* 8, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 8
*Base Atk* +2; *CMB* +3; *CMD* 16
*Feats* Stealthy, Two-Weapon Fighting (B)
*Skills* Bluff +1, Climb +8, Escape Artist +7, Knowledge (local) +1, Perception +7, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +9, Survival +6 (+7 to follow or identify tracks), Swim +6; *Armor Check Penalty* -1
*Languages* Common, Elven
*SQ* track +1, weapon familiarity, wild empathy +1
*Gear* masterwork chain shirt, dagger, longbow with 20 arrows, masterwork longsword[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Durgankhar*

Ahead, the ground squirms. You raise your continual flame high, and the spreading circle of light reveals that thousands -- tens of thousands -- of worms cover the cavern's floor. They wriggle and writhe in a grotesque parody of carpet. You see clearly that the closest worms have heads that split into four-part, hooked mandibles. Then, as you watch, the swarm starts to bubble and rise. Before your widening eyes, it coalesces into the shape of a huge winged lizard.

[sblock=Durgankhar]Durgankhar is an adult green dragon who struck dark pacts with evil powers, thus becoming a worm that walks. It is no longer a dragon, but instead lives as a monstrous conglomeration of verminous worms gifted with unholy vitality.

*Durgankhar*
*CR* 14; *XP* 38,400
LE Huge vermin (air, augmented dragon)
*Init* +2; *Senses* blindsight 30 ft., dragon senses, Perception +33
*Aura* frightful presence (180 ft., Will DC 20)

DEFENSE
*AC* 13, touch 13, flat-footed 11 (+2 Dex, +3 insight, -2 size)
*hp* 172 (15d8+75); *fast healing* 14
*Fort* +16, *Ref* +11, *Will* +14
*DR* 15/--; *Immune* acid, critical hits, disease, flanking, paralysis, poison, sleep, worm that walks traits; *SR* 23

OFFENSE
*Speed* 40 ft., fly 200 ft. (poor), swim 40 ft.
*Melee* slam +17 (1d8+24 plus grab/19-20)
*Space* 15 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Special Attacks* breath weapon (50-ft. cone, Ref DC 24, 12d6 acid), crush (Small creatures, Ref DC 24, 2d8+12), engulf (3d6+12), squirming embrace (3d6+12 plus nauseated, DC 24)
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 15th):*
At will - _charm person_ (DC 14), _entangle_ (DC 14), _suggestion_ (DC 16)
*Spells Known (CL 5th):*
2nd (5/day) - _bull's endurance, mirror image_
1st (7/day) - _shield, silent image_ (DC 14), _touch of gracelessness_ (DC 14), _true strike_
0 (at will) - _dancing lights, detect magic, ghost sound, mage hand, message, prestidigitation[/b]
*N.B.* Durgankhar slam attack includes a -4 attack roll/+12 damage modifier from Power Attack. This attack roll modifier is applied to its CMB as well.

STATISTICS
*Str* 27, *Dex* 14, *Con* 25, *Int* 16, *Wis* 17, *Cha* 16
*Base Atk* +15; *CMB* +21 (+29 grapple); *CMD* 44 (48 vs. trip)
*Feats* Alertness, Cleave, Die Hard (B), Flyby Attack, Great Cleave, Improved Critical (slam), Iron Will, Power Attack
*Skills* Fly +12, Knowledge (arcane) +21, Knowledge (nature) +21, Perception +33, Sense Motive +13, Spellcraft +21, Stealth +20, Survival +21, Swim +34, Use Magic Device +21; *Racial Modifiers* +8 Perception, Sense Motive, and Stealth
*Languages* Common, Draconic, Elven, Sylvan

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Discorporate (Su):* Durgankhar can collapse into a shapeless swarm of worms as a free action. All held, worn, and carried items fall, and its Strength score drops to 1. Durgankhar functions as a true swarm while discorporated, with a reach of 0 feet (its space remains unchanged). While discorporated, Durgankhar loses all of its defensive abilities and gains all of the standard swarm traits. It loses its slam attacks and all special abilities and special attacks, but can make a swarm attack that deals damage equal to its engulf attack. Durgankhar can reform into its true form (including equipping all gear in reach) as a full-round action as long as it has at least 1 hit point.

*Squirming Embrace (Ex):* If Durgankhar grapples a foe, as a swift action, it can cause a swarm of worms to squirm over the grappled creature. These worms deal automatic swarm damage with no attack roll needed. If a creature takes damage from the swarm, it is also subject to the swarm’s distraction ability, and must make a DC Fortitude save or be nauseated for 1 round. The save is Constitution-based.

Durgankhar can only have one embraced target at a time, but it does not have to continue grappling in order to maintain the embrace. If Durgankhar moves more than 5 feet from the swarm or dismisses the swarm (a free action), the swarm dies. Any area attack that damages the swarm or any severe or stronger wind effect that affects the swarm’s target kills it.

*Trackless Step (Ex):* Durgankhar does not leave a trail in natural surroundings and cannot be tracked. A green dragon can choose to leave a trail, if it so desires.

*Water Breathing (Ex):* Durgankhar can breathe underwater indefinitely and can freely use its breath weapon, spells, and other abilities while submerged.

*Woodland Stride (Ex):* Durgankhar can move through any sort of foliage at full speed without taking damage or suffering impairment. Areas of foliage that have been magically manipulated affect it normally.

*Worm that Walks Traits:* Durgankhar has no discernible anatomy, and is not subject to critical hits or flanking. Reducing Durgankhar to 0 hit points causes it to discorporate (see above). Durgankhar is staggered at 0 hit points, and at negative hit points is dying. Durgankhar is immune to any physical spell or effect that targets a specific number of creatures (including single-target spells such as disintegrate), with the exception of such spells and effects generated by Durgankhar itself, which treat Durgankhar as one single creature if it so chooses. Mind-affecting effects that target single creatures function normally against Durgankhar, since the creature’s individual components share a hive mind. Durgankhar takes half again as much damage (+50%) from damaging area effects, such as fireball and splash weapons. Durgankhar is susceptible to high winds. Treat Durgankhar as a Fine creature for the purposes of determining wind effects.
[/sblock]_


----------



## Mark Chance

*Haunts & Other Hazards*

"Guys," said the rogue, "I'm starting to think stealing from that altar of Juiblex was a mistake. I feel...funny."

To demonstrate the funniness, the rogue bent his elbow against the joint by nearly thirty degrees.

"Ouch," said the bard. "That looks painful."

[sblock=Jelly Bones]
*Type* curse; *Save* Fortitude DC 18
*Frequency* 1/day
*Effect* The jelly bones curse gradually turns the victim's skeletal system into gelatin. Each day the curse has its effect, the victim suffers 1d6 points of Strength damage. For every 2 points of Strength damage suffered, the victim's flexible skeleton grants a +1 bonus to Escape Artist checks. If the victim is reduced to 0 Strength, he falls unconscious and starts to suffer 1d6 points of Constitution damage every minute (Fortitude save negates; check each minute). Should jelly bones kill the victim, he transforms into an ochre jelly in 1d4 rounds.[/sblock]

The adventurers passed through the secret door in the fireplace after trussing up the hobgoblin and locking him in the long-unused pantry. Stooping through into the narrow passage beyond, the rogue moved cautiously, experienced eyes looking for hazards such as trip wires and pressure plates. He reached the stout wooden door at the end of the passage without incident. The fighter was close behind.

"Looks safe to me," said the rogue.

"Fine," the fighter said.

The rogue picked the lock on the door and pushed it open. Beyond lay a dusty, cobwebbed laboratory. Shelves of books and phials. A table covered with alchemical apparatus. The rogue slid noiselessly into the room.

"Begone!" howled the spectral figure of a wild-haired man in a blood-spattered smock that appeared out of nowhere. The ghost flew at the rogue, a terrible scalpel in its hand. The rogue yelped as he was caught in a cloud of screams and ectoplasmic dissecting tools. When the cloud dispersed, the rogue was gone.

"Nine Hells," the fighter said, looking at the floppy eared rabbit that trembled on the floor in the rogue's place.

[sblock=Baleful Lab]
*CR* 8; *XP* 4,800
NE haunt (30-foot-square naturalist's lab)
*Caster Level* 8th
*Notice* Perception DC 23 (dissecting tools shift and click in their respective places)
*hp* 16; *Trigger* proximity; *Reset* 1 hour 
*Effect* When the haunt manifests, a spectral figure of a wild-haired man in a blood-spattered smock appears. It wields a large scalpel, and charges at the target closest to the center of the room, whereupon it bursts in an swirling cloud of screams and ghostly dissecting tools. The target must make a DC 17 Fortitude save or be transmuted into a rabbit (as per _baleful polymorph_).
*Destruction* In order to purge the evil from the laboratory, it is necessary to gather up the dissecting tools and bury them in hallowed ground.[/sblock]

The sun's rays crept over the hills and down through the trees, chasing long shadows along the way. The fighter stood up, stretching her back and arms.

"Wake up!" she said, kicking out the fire. No time for a hot breakfast. Cold trail rations would have to do.

Her fellow adventurers rose from their slumbers. The fighter noticed the rogue's waxy flesh, his pale lips. He coughed, his body shaking, and then groaned in pain.

"You look even worse today," the fighter said. "You're gonna die if you don't get cured."

The rogue smiled. "Yeah, but check out these dance moves."

[sblock=Boogie Fever]
*Type* disease, ingested, inhaled; *Save* Fortitude DC 15
*Onset* 1d3 days; *Frequency* 1/day
*Effect* 1d4 Con damage, victim gains +1 to Perform (dance) checks for every 2 points of Con damage suffered; *Cure* 2 consecutive saves
*Description* Boogie fever is a rare but potentially fatal disease of magical origin. Boogie fever originates in places where both bardic arts and violence have taken place. Somehow the act of shedding blood combines with the creative spirit to create this strange contagion. Boogie fever lurks in dust on surfaces. Activity in such an area can kick the almost invisible clouds of dust, which are then inhaled to cause infection. The dust can also pollute food and water, leading to infection via ingestion. Fortunately, boogie fever's magical origin doesn't make it anymore difficult to cure than a natural disease.[/sblock]

The interior corridor leads to another door. Portraits hung on the dark-wood paneled walls. Two on each wall. The farthest couldn't be well-seen in the shadows, but the closer represented an aristocratic older man with a haughty countenance and a younger woman whose beauty was marred by the cruel turn of her lips.

The rogue stepped cautiously forward, keen eyes scanning the way ahead for anything that looked out of place. He ignored his aching joints and the scratching in the back of his throat. The fighter was right; he did need to get cured for the fever did some real damage. The rogue paused as he neared the opposite door, turning quickly to stare at one of the portraits.

"What is it?" whispered the wizard from the other end of the hall.

The rogue waved dismissively. It must be the fever playing tricks with his eyes. He turned back to the door, and then screamed as some invisible force hurled him through the air to ricochet off the ceiling and into the floor with bone-crunching force!

[sblock=The Night Gallery] 
*CR* 8; *XP* 4,800
LE haunt (40-foot-long hallway)
*Caster Level* 8th
*Notice* Perception DC 25 (a portrait's eyes move to look at its target)
*hp* 16; *Weakness* tricked by Stealth; *Trigger* proximity (to opposite door); *Reset* 1 minute 
*Effect* The haunt guards passage through the corridor. When a creature walks through the hall and reaches the space in front of the opposite door, the haunt uses _enemy hammer_ to grab a trespasser in the hall. The haunt can attempt to hurl the target at any creature or object within 30 feet of the target. The haunt makes an attack roll if it uses the target as a weapon. The haunt has a +11 attack bonus for this attack. If the haunt successfully hits the new target with the creature, both the target and the creature take damage based on the creature's size. The target creature can make a DC 19 Fortitude saving throw to resist the haunt. If the victim makes his saving throw, he can act normally, but if he fails this save, he loses all actions for the round and ends his turn prone in a square adjacent to the target of the haunt's attack. The haunt's power duplicates the _enemy hammer_ spell, but since the haunt is not persistent, the effect lasts for only 1 round. After that, the haunt becomes dormant for 1 minute.
*Destruction* An angry spirit does not want anyone entering what lies behind the opposite door. It resides in one of the paintings. Unfortunately, destroying the spirit isn't as simple as just destroying the painting or blasting the haunt itself with positive energy. The portrait must be cleaned with holy water and subjected to a _prayer_ spell in order to destroy the haunt.[/sblock]

"Hmm," the rogue said. "Folks, you've gotta see this."

The party advanced down the hall, each member expecting to be hurled the same way the rogue was, but whatever force had injured him was now dormant. The rogue had opened the opposite door to reveal a strangely decorated parlor. The floor was made of blue marble so faintly hued that it almost appeared to be ice. Comfortable furniture stood on small rugs. Along the flanking walls were several wooden pedestals, atop which were several figurines depicting penguins in various poses.

"Well," said the bard, "that's not something you see every day."

The wizard clucked his tongue. "True, true. There's also no sense in just standing here. Whatever lobs people in this hall may return soon."

Not wanting to be lobbed, the bard entered the parlor first. She'd advanced about 10 feet into the room when all of a sudden her feet slipped from under her. She landed hard on the floor. Then, with a faint _pop!_, a fierce-looking penguin nearly the height of an adult human appeared. It squawked an ear-splitting challenge as it charged the prone bard.

[sblock=Pratfalls & Perilous Penguins]
*CR* 4; *XP* 1,200
*Type* magic; *Perception* DC 29; *Disable Device* DC 29
*Trigger* sound (Perception +15); *Reset* automatic (after 1 minute)
*Effect* spell effect (Widened _grease_); spell effect (unique _summon monster II_); multiple targets (_grease_)
*Description* The _grease_ spell covers a 20-foot square area of the floor with a layer of slippery grease. Any creature in the area when the spell activates must make a successful DC 16 Reflex save or fall. A creature can walk within or through the area of grease at half normal speed with a DC 10 Acrobatics check. Failure means it can't move that round (and must then make a DC 16 Reflex save or fall), while failure by 5 or more means it falls (see the Acrobatics skill for details). Creatures that do not move on their turn do not need to make this check and are not considered flat-footed. The initiative count after the grease activates, the trap's second effect summons 1d3+1 fiendish giant emperor penguins. Replace the fiendish giant emperor penguins' resist fire 5 with the ability to ignore grease spells by sliding on its belly.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*More Hazards & Haunts*

Here's a sample of what you missed in _Quid Novi?_ IX if you're not a free subscriber:

As anyone who's ever watched Madonna try to act well knows, there are some things that once seen will continue to plague the mind, causing mental anguish. The demon-haunted curse is such a phenomenon. Its victim becomes plagued by evil thoughts and hallucinations. Left unchecked, the victim will descend into a catatonic state of ceaseless mental terror.

[sblock=Demon-Haunted]
*Type* curse; *Save* Will DC 10 + 1/2 creature's Hit Dice + creature's Charisma modifier
*Frequency* 1/day
*Effect* 1d4 Intelligence, Wisdom and Charisma damage plus confused during times of stress; *Cure* _dismissal_ targeted on the victim combined with a successful caster level check against a DC equal to the curse's Will save DC

*Description* This rare curse results from an encounter with the incorporeal undead form of certain evil outsiders. The victim's mind is afflicted with invasive wicked thoughts, brief but frightening auditory and visual hallucinations, and sudden outbursts of unpleasant behavior. When under stress, the victim must make a Will save (DC equals curse's DC, but this save is unrelated to the save for the curse itself). If the victim fails this Will save, he becomes confused for 2d4 rounds. "Stress" is defined as any situation that requires an initiative roll or during which the victim could not take 10 on skill checks due to being threatened or distracted.[/sblock]

Somewhere in a dank, dark dungeon, an evil overlord once jailed dissidents, chaining them to the walls to slowly starve to death. He would visit the starving room, personally dipping a ladle in water to slake the prisoners' thirst and to derive pleasure from the wasting effects of starvation. While the overlord may be long dead, the effects of his evil linger on.

[sblock=Starving Haunt]
*CR* 4; *XP* 1,200
LE persistent haunt (20-foot-square holding area)
*Caster Level* 4th
*Notice* Perception DC 15 (crying and sobbing)
*hp* 18; *Trigger* proximity; *Reset* 1 day 

*Effect* The heart-breaking sounds of crying and sobbing caused by total despair echo in the chamber before the haunt manifests. Then, the skeletal remains of former prisoners rattle and howl while horribly gaunt spectral faces fly and rage around the room. Once per round, the haunt targets a random victim with _feast of ashes_. The victim must make a DC 13 Fortitude save to avoid the effects. Otherwise, the victim faces gradual starvation no matter how much he consumes.

*Destruction* The skeletal remains of the former prisoners must be removed and given proper burials.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Catbirdopus*

I was surfing Interwaves recently and came across a couple of lengthy blogposts about some of the stupider monsters that have popped up in various versions of the world's most popular roleplaying game. Some the stupidest have been monsters that combine normal animals. Since I don't want to be left out of the stupid combo-animal carnival, I humbly submit the catbirdopus, which combines a domestic cat, a hawk, and an octopus.

[sblock=Catbirdopus]
*CR* 1/2; *XP* 200
N Small animal (aquatic)
*Init* +3; *Senses* low-light vision, scent; Perception +5

DEFENSE
*AC* 15, touch 14, flat-footed 12 (+3 Dex, +1 natural, +1 size)
*hp* 9 (2d8)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +6, *Will* +1
*Defensive Abilities* ink cloud

OFFENSE
*Speed* 20 ft., fly 30 ft. (average), swim 15 ft., jet 100 ft.
*Melee* 2 talons +5 (1d3-2), bite +5 (1d3-2 plus poison), tentacles +3 (grab)
*Special Attacks* poison (Fort 11)

STATISTICS
*Str* 7, *Dex* 16, *Con* 11, *Int* 2, *Wis* 13, *Cha* 6
*Base Atk* +1; *CMB* -2; *CMD* +1 (cannot be tripped)
*Feats* Multiattack (B), Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Climb +5, Escape Artist +8, Fly +12, Perception +5, Stealth +13; *Racial Modifiers* +2 Climb, +5 Escape Artist, +4 Perception, +6 Stealth

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Ink Cloud (Ex):* A catbirdopus can emit a 10-foot-radius sphere of ink once per minute as a free action. The ink provides total concealment in water, and persists for 1 minute.

*Jet (Ex):* A catbirdopus can jet backward once per round as a full-round action, at a speed of 100 feet. It must move in a straight line while jetting, and does not provoke attacks of opportunity when it does so.

*Poison (Ex):* Bite - injury; _save_ Fort DC 11; _frequency_ 1/round for 6 rounds; _effect_ 1 Str; _cure_ 1 save. The save DC is Constitution-based.

ECOLOGY
*Environment* temperate and hot water
*Organization* solitary or pair
*Treasure* none

*Catbirdopus Companions*
*Starting Statistics:* _Size_ Small; _AC_ +1 natural armor; _Speed_ 20 ft., fly 30 ft. (average), swim 15 ft., jet 100 ft.; _Attack_ 2 talons +5 (1d3-2), bite +5 (1d3), tentacles +3 (grab); _Ability Scores_ Str 7, Dex 16, Con 11, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 6; _Special Qualities_ jet, low-light vision, ink cloud, scent.

*4th-Level Advancement:* _Attack_ bite (1d3 plus poison [_frequency_ 1 round (6), _effect_ 1 Str damage, _cure_ 1 save, Con-based DC]); _Ability Scores_ Str +2, Con +2; _Special Attacks_ poison.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*The Bili Ape*

In the spirit of last post's catbirdopus, _Quid Novi?_ reader Mark Gedak emailed me a link to his awesome badgerconda. Enjoy!

And, of course, there's a new monster for the thread. I've long been fond of cryptids. When I was a little Chance, I even had a Bigfoot T-shirt which I wore with alarming regularity. When trying to figure out what to do for a Chance Encounter, I happened across the Bili ape. Here's a "scholarly" article (which even cites Wikipedia for at least the illusion of added credibility).

[sblock=Bili Ape]
*CR* 3; *XP* 800
N Large animal
*Init* +3; *Senses* low-light vision, scent; Perception +8 (+12 vs. animals)

DEFENSE
*AC* 17, touch 13, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex, +4 natural)
*hp* 32 (5d8+10)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +7, *Will* +2

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft., climb 30 ft.
*Melee* 2 slams +5 (1d6+3)
*Special Attacks* +2 damage versus animals
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.

STATISTICS
*Str* 16, *Dex* 17, *Con* 14, *Int* 2, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 7
*Base Atk* +3; *CMB* +7; *CMD* 18
*Feats* Great Fortitude, Skill Focus (Perception), Skill Focus (Stealth)
*Skills* Acrobatics +7, Climb +15, Stealth +7 (+9 in undergrowth), Perception +8 (+12 vs. animals); *Racial Modifiers* +8 Climb, +4 Perception vs. animals, +2 Stealth in undergrowth

ECOLOGY
*Environment* warm forests and plains
*Organization* solitary, pair, or troop (3-12)
*Treasure* none

The Bili ape resembles a chimpanzee, but one grown to the size of a gorilla. Like gorillas, Bili apes are mainly ground dwellers. They are omnivores that aren't shy about adding meat to their diets. Indeed, bili apes make dangerous ambush predators. Bili apes hunt in packs in a manner similar to lions, which are one of these apes' favorite prey animals. A Bili ape is treated as a 4th-level creature for purposes of _summon nature's ally_.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

A sneak preview excerpted from July's _Quid Novi?_. Psionics content from Dreamscarred Press's _Psionics Unleashed_.

[sblock=Timatheof]
*CR* 3; *XP* 800
LE Small aberration (psionic)
*Init* +7; *Senses* darkvision 90 ft., scent; Perception +12

DEFENSES
*AC* 17, touch 16, flat-footed 12 (+3 Dex, +2 insight, +1 natural, +1 size)
*hp* 22 (5d8)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +8, *Will* +8

OFFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* piercing tongue +9 (1d3 plus steal time)
*Reach* 10 ft. (piercing tongue only)
*Psi-Like Abilities (ML 5th):*
Constant - _defensive precognition_ (+2 insight bonus to AC and saves), _offensive precognition_ (+2 insight bonus to attack rolls)
At will - _precognition_
1/day - _recall agony_ (4d6, Will half 14)
_N.B._ Bonuses for _defensive_ and _offensive precognition_ are included in this stat block. The _defensive precognition_ bonuses do not apply if the timatheof is caught flat-footed.

STATISTICS
*Str* 11, *Dex* 17, *Con* 10, *Int* 14, *Wis* 14, *Cha* 13
*Base Atk* +3; *CMB* +2; *CMD* 15
*Feats* Improved Intiative, Lightning Reflexes, Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Acrobatics +11, Climb +8, Knowledge (pick one) +10, Perception +12, Sense Motive +12, Stealth +15; *Racial Modifiers* +2 Perception, +2 Sense Motive, +4 Stealth (due to size)
*Languages* Undercommon plus two others

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Steal Time (Su):* A creature struck by a timatheof's piercing tongue must make a DC 13 Will save or have some of its time stolen. A creature affected by steal time loses a move action on its next turn. The timatheof converts and stores this stolen temporal energy. Each stolen move action equals one stored point of temporal energy, and a timatheof cannot store more than its Hit Dice in temporal energy points. A timatheof uses stored temporal energy as a swift action for the following effects:

_2 points:_ Take an extra move action.
_3 points:_ Take an extra standard action.
_4 points:_ Reroll any single d20 roll. The timatheof must take the results of the second roll.
_5 points:_ Recover hit points, daily uses of abilities, et cetera, as if the timatheof had rested for 8 hours.

When encountered, a timatheof typically has 1d6-1 points of stored temporal energy (minimum number of points is 0).

ECOLOGY
*Environment* any underground
*Organization* solitary, pair, or company (3-6)
*Treasure* standard

A timatheof is a cruel monster whose horrid appearance hides a keen, calculating intelligence. This creature's senses extend continuously a few seconds into the fourth dimension, granting the timatheof precognitive abilities. Timatheof companies carve out underground territories, seeking to dominate weaker creatures for use as guards, slaves, and food.

In combat, a timatheof typically opens with its _recall agony_ psi-like ability. It then rushes about, using Acrobatics, Climb, and Stealth to evade its prey. Stored temporal energy is used intelligently to gain tactical advantages against enemies.

With its weak jaw structure, a timatheof cannot chew most solid foods. Instead, it uses its piercing tongue to gorge itself on fluids, preferring the putrid juices of a decaying body.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Tasskar*

I recently coverted this free module for use in my campaign. You can read about the adventure here (part 1) and here (part 2). The BBEG of the day was Tasskar, a giant vampire dromite nomad 6. Psionic rules from Dreamscarred Press's _Psionics Unleashed_.

[sblock=Tasskar]
*CR* 8; *XP* 4,800
Giant vampire dromite nomad 6
CE Medium undead (augmented, insectoid)
*Init* +5; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., scent, Perception +12

DEFENSE
*AC* 23, touch 12, flat-footed 21 (+1 armor, +1 Dex, +1 dodge, +10 natural); Mobility
*hp* 47 (6d6+24); *fast healing* 5
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +6, *Will* +8
*Defensive Abilities* channel resistance +4; *DR* 10/magic and silver; *Resist* cold 10, electricity 10, fire 5; *Immune* undead type

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* slam +10 (1d4+8 plus energy drain)
*Special Attacks* dominate (DC 16), energy drain (DC 16)
*Psionic Powers Known* (ML 6th; 55 pp/day)
3rd (5 pp)- _dispel psionics; psionic blast_ (Will DC 17); _telekinetic force_ (Will DC 17); _touchsight_
2nd (3 pp)- _dimension swap; id insinuation_ (Will DC 17, two targets, 5 pp); _inflict pain_ (Will DC 17, two targets, 5 pp); _mental disruption_ (Will DC 17, 5 pp)
1st (1 pp)- _deceleration_ (Ref DC 17, 5 pp); _detect teleportation, energy ray_ (6d6+6 fire, 6 pp); _entangling ectoplasm_ (DC 17, 5 pp); _offensive precognition_ (+2 attack rolls, 4 pp)
*Psi-Like Abilities*
At will - _burst_ (+10 ft., psionic talent); _detect psionics_ (ML 6th)
1/day - _energy ray_ (ranged touch +5, 3d6+3 fire damage, 30 ft., ML 3rd)

STATISTICS
*Str* 20, *Dex* 12, *Con* --, *Int* 18, *Wis* 15, *Cha* 16
*Base Atk* +3; *CMB* +9; *CMD* 20
*Feats* Alertness (B), Combat Reflexes (B), Dodge (B), Improved Initiative (B), Lightning Reflexes (B), Mobility, Psionic Fist (B), Psionic Talent (B), Skill Focus (Stealth), Speed of Thought (B), Toughness (B), Weapon Focus (slam)
*Skills* Bluff +11, Fly +10, Knowledge (arcana) +13, Knowledge (history) +13, Perception +12, Sense Motive +12, Spellcraft +13, Stealth +18, Survival +11; *Racial Modifiers* +8 Bluff, Perception, Sense Motive, and Stealth
*SQ* change shape, gaseous form, nomad's step, shadowless, spider climb
*Languages* Common, Giant, Dromite, Dwarven, Maenad, Terran
*Gear* _bracers of armor +1, horn of fog, shroud of the winds, potion of cat's grace_
*Treasure* keys to areas 6 and 7, masterwork short sword, 15 cold iron shurikens, two flasks of acid, _potion of lesser restoration, wand of summon monster I_ (CL 3rd, 9 charges), amethyst (100 gp), 247 gp in assorted coins.

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Blood Drain (Su):* A vampire can suck blood from a grappled opponent; if the vampire establishes or maintains a pin, it drains blood, dealing 1d4 points of Constitution damage. The vampire heals 5 hit points or gains 5 temporary hit points for 1 hour (up to a maximum number of temporary hit points equal to its full normal hit points) each round it drains blood.

*Change Shape (Su):* A vampire can use change shape to assume the form of a dire bat or wolf, as _beast shape II_.

*Children of the Night (Su):* Tasskar can use this ability to summon the botfly swarms in 2d6 rounds. (_N.B._ This refers to the module conversion; otherwise, it would be as normal for a vampire.)

*Dominate (Su):* A vampire can crush a humanoid opponent's will as a standard action. Anyone the vampire targets must succeed on a Will save or fall instantly under the vampire's influence, as though by a _dominate person_ spell (caster level 12th). The ability has a range of 30 feet.

*Energy Drain (Su):* A creature hit by a vampire's slam (or other natural weapon) gains two negative levels. This ability only triggers once per round, regardless of the number of attacks a vampire makes.

*Gaseous Form (Su):* As a standard action, a vampire can assume _gaseous form_ at will (caster level 5th), but it can remain gaseous indefinitely and has a fly speed of 20 feet with perfect maneuverability.

*Nomad's Step (Su):* As a standard action, may teleport 35 feet.[/sblock]

[sblock=Shroud of the Winds]
*Aura* faint abjuration; *CL* 5th
*Slot* shoulders; *Price* 2,080 gp; *Weight* 1 lb.

*Description:* This burial garment offer magic protection in the form of a +1 resistance bonus on all saving throws (Fortitude, Reflex, and Will). For up to 10 rounds per day upon command, it shrouds its wearer in a whirling screen of strong, howling wind. While so shrouded, the subject is never checked or blown away by strong winds of windstorm or lesser strength (whether natural or magically created), and ranged attack rolls against the subject take a -4 penalty. Tiny or smaller creatures must succeed at a Fortitude save to successfully touch or attack the subject in melee. Failure knocks the attacker prone and pushes it 5 feet away from the wearer. This movement can pass through the squares of other creatures without affecting them and does not provoke attacks of opportunity, but the creature takes 3d6 points of nonlethal damage, plus 1d6 if the creature strikes a solid object that blocks its movement.

*Construction Requirements:* Craft Wondrous Item, _cloak of winds, resistance_; *Cost* 1,040 gp.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Clockwork Monkeys & Phantom Fungus*

Here're some foes from my current campaign.

[sblock=Clockwork Monkey Swarm]
*CR* 2; *XP* 600
N Tiny construct (swarm)
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision; Perception -5

DEFENSE
*AC* 18, touch 16, flat-footed 13 (+3 Dex, +2 dodge, +1 natural, +2 size)
*hp* 16 (3d10); *hardness* 3
*Fort* +1, *Ref* +6, *Will* -4
*Defensive Abilities* half damage from weapons, swarm traits; *Immune* construct traits
*Vulnerability* electricity

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft., climb 20 ft.
*Melee* swarm (1d6 plus distraction)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 0 ft.
*Special Attacks* distraction (DC 11)

STATISTICS
*Str* 7, *Dex* 16, *Con* —, *Int* —, *Wis* 1, *Cha* 1
*Base Atk* +3; *CMB* —; *CMD* —
*Feats* Improved Initiative (B), Lightning Reflexes (B)
*Skills* Acrobatics +7, Climb +11; *Racial Modifiers* +4 Acrobatics, +8 Climb
[/sblock]

[sblock=Phantom Fungus]
_This creature looks like a brown and greenish-brown mass with a cluster of nodules atop the main mass, though it is visible only when dead. A cluster of nodules atop the main mass serve as sensory organs. The creature feeds and attacks with a gaping maw lined with rows of teeth. Four stumpy legs support the creature and allow it to move about. This ambulatory fungus is naturally invisible, making it a feared predator._

*CR* 4; *XP* 1,200
N Medium plant
*Init* +0; *Senses* low-light vision; Perception +9

DEFENSE
*AC* 14, touch 10, flat-footed 14 (+4 natural)
*hp* 59 (7d8+28)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +2, *Will* +2
*Defensive Abilities* all-around vision, natural invisibility; *Immune* plant traits

OFFENSE
*Speed* 20 ft.
*Melee* bite +5 (1d6+9) (Power Attack)
*Ranged* 4 spore jets +5 (slow effect)
*Special Attacks* spore jet (Fort DC 16)

STATISTICS
*Str* 14, *Dex* 11, *Con* 16, *Int* 2, *Wis* 11, *Cha* 9
*Base Atk* +5; *CMB* +7; *CMD* 17
*Feats* Power Attack, Skill Focus (Perception), Toughness
*Skills* Perception +9, Stealth +12; *Racial Modifiers* +5 Stealth

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Natural Invisibility (Su):* This ability is constant, allowing a phantom fungus to remain invisible even when attacking. It works like _greater invisibility_ (caster level 12th) and lasts as long as the phantom fungus is alive. This ability is not subject to the _invisibility purge_ spell. A phantom fungus becomes visible 1 minute after it is killed.

Invisible creatures are visually undetectable. An invisible creature gains a +2 bonus on attack rolls against sighted opponents, and ignores its opponents' Dexterity bonuses to AC (if any).

*Spore Jet (Ex):* A phantom fungus can spray jets of spores out to a range of 15 feet. A creature struck by the spores must make a Fortitude save or be slowed for 1d4+3 rounds. Durations for additional exposures do not stack. Slowed creatures are staggered and can take only a single move action or standard action each turn, but not both (nor may it take full-round actions). Additionally, it takes a -1 penalty on attack rolls, AC, and Reflex saves. A slowed creature moves at half its normal speed (round down to the next 5-foot increment), which affects the creature's jumping distance as normal for decreased speed. The save DC and the 1d4 duration modifier are both Constitution-based.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Little Goat Pass*

In November's _Quid Novi?_, I wrote up a micro-adventure featuring a hunting flock of dire corbies. I was inspired by one of Dyson Logos's many wonderful maps over at A Character For Every Game, specifically his Little Goat Pass map. If you've never had the thrill of sliding admiring eyes along the lines and curves of Dyson Logos's maps, you owe it to yourself to do so now. When you're done, the rest of this post will still be here.

*Little Goat Pass: A Micro-Adventure*
Little Goat Pass rises from the main road leading north along the rugged hills up to a high valley once cherished for its lush vegetation and sweet, natural spring. For decades, the goatherds of the lowland communities would head up the pass with their flocks, all but ignoring the ancient fortifications built into the western cliff. In recent weeks, however, access to the high valley via Little Goat Pass has become impossible. A dire corby hunting flock has occupied the ancient fortifications.

The hunting flock is led by Brennus, a dread corby barbarian, and his two dread corby lieutenants. Brennus also commands 10 normal dire corbies, and he has trained a black bear to act as a sentry and hunting animal. Under Brennus's leadership, the hunting flock has attacked passers-by where the road and trail meet. The monsters then haul their loot back to their lair.

*North Group*
Heading up the trail to the high valley, travelers pass by this group of chambers carved into the cliff. Brennus has stationed the bulk of his forces here. Four dire corbies stand guard in the entry chamber at all times. They are the arrow slits to check on who's passing on the trail. 1d3-1 dread corby lieutenants are inspecting the guards at any given time.

The room north of the entry chamber is used by the dire corbies as a barracks. 1d6-1 other dire corbies are off duty in this room at any given time.

Dread corby lieutentants and dire corbies not on duty who are not in this group of chambers are either on the trails (25%), in the west group (50%), or in the south group (25%).

Brennus rewards his followers well. The dire corbies have a goodly amount of treasure: a phial of exotic perfume (525 gp), an outfit of royal clothing (200 gp), a false bottom chest (50 gp) concealing an illustrated book of poetry (40 gp) and a _potion of cure  light wounds_, a masterwork backpack (50 gp), a set of armor spikes (50 gp), an arcane scroll (grease, phantom steed, CL 5th), four skyrocket fireworks (50 gp each), and 780 gp of various coins, gems, and jewelry.

*West Group*
The entry chamber here is used by the dread corby lieutenants. The westernmost portion of the room holds their nests; the eastern part is used for meals, games, and meetings.

Brennus lairs in the southern chambers. He uses the two smaller rooms for storage and for a crude altar to the various evil powers he worships. At any given time, Brennus is either in these chambers (65%), on the trail (5%), in the north group (10%), in the south group (10%), or visting his bear (10%).

Brennus's trained black bear is kept in the caves opposite the west group of chambers. It has been taught the following tricks: attack, defend, down, fetch, guard, and track.

*Southern Group*
The dire corbies don't have a constant presence in this chambers. They have yet to find the secret door in the cave.  Every now and then, some of the dire corbies hang out here. Cracks and loose rock mar the trail in front of the caves. Although the terrain looks dangerous, it's relatively stable. Count the area as rough terrain.

The secret chamber was once used as a treasure room by the ancient fortifications' builders. It still holds some of this treasure: an arcane scroll (_hold portal, sleet storm_, CL 5th), a divine scroll (_hide from undead, goodberry_, CL 1st), plus 140 gp of various gems and 100 gp of assorted coins.

*Brennus*
*CR* 5; *XP* 1,600
Male dread corby barbarian 3
NE Medium monstrous humanoid
*Init* +4; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Perception +8

DEFENSE
*AC* 22, touch 14, flat-footed 18 (+4 armor, +4 Dex, +4 natural)
*hp* 61 (2d10+10 plus 3d12+15)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +8, *Will* +5
*Defensive Abilities* ferocity, trap sense +1, uncanny dodge; *Immune* fear

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft., climb 30 ft. (40 ft. unarmored)
*Melee* 2 claws +8 (1d4+9) (Power Attack)
*Ranged* masterwork composite longbow +10 (1d8+6/x3)
*Special Attacks* intimidating glare, leap, rage (13 rounds/day), rend (2 claws, 1d4+5)

STATISTICS
*Str* 21, *Dex* 18, *Con* 21, *Int* 11, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 16
*Base Atk* +5; *CMB* +8; *CMD* 22
*Feats* Blind-Fight, Intimidating Prowess, Power Attack
*Skills* Acrobatics +18, Climb +19, Handle Animal +9, Intimidate +14, Perception +8, Stealth +7; *Racial Modifiers* +8 Acrobatics, +2 Perception; *Armor Check Penalty* -2
*Languages* Aklo
_N.B._ Melee, CMB, and CMD include -2 attack roll and +4 damage for Power Attack. When raging, add +4 Str, +4 Con, +2 morale bonus to Will saves, +10 hit points, +2 Fortitude saves, +2 attack rolls and damage with melee, and +2 Climb and Intimidate.

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Intimidating Glare:* Brennus can make an Intimidate check against one adjacent foe as a move action. If he successfully demoralizes his opponent, the foe is shaken for 1d4 rounds + 1 round for every 5 points by which his check exceeds the DC.

*Leap (Ex):* A dire corby can perform a special kind of pounce attack by jumping into combat. When a dire corby charges, it can make a DC 20 Acrobatics check to jump into the air and land next to its enemies. If it makes the Acrobatics check, it can make a full attack against foes in reach.

*Screech of Doom (Su):* Once per day, a dread corby can loose a horrible shriek that terrifies its opponents. The dread corby can target one creature within 30 feet. This target must make a DC 15 Will save or be frozen in fear, cowering for 1d6 rounds. Any other creatures within 100 feet must make a DC 12 Will save or be frightened for 1d4 rounds. Those who make the save are shaken for 1 round. Dire corbies and dread corbies are immune to this effect. This is a sonic mind-affecting fear effect. The save DC is Charisma-based.

GEAR
_+1 arrows_ (x15), masterwork composite longbow (Str 21), masterwork hide armor, _potion of cure moderate wounds_, tanglefoot bags (x2), thunderstones (x2), quiver, 5 normal arrows, plus 185 gp of other stuff

*Dread Corby Lieutenants* (x3)
*CR* 2; *XP* 600
NE Medium monstrous humanoid
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Perception +9

DEFENSE
*AC* 20, touch 13, flat-footed 17 (+3 armor, +3 Dex, +4 natural)
*hp* 19 (2d10+8)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +6, *Will* +5
*Defensive Abilities* ferocity; Immune fear

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft., climb 30 ft.
*Melee* 2 claws +5 (1d4+3)
*Ranged* javelin +5 (1d6+3)
*Special Attacks* leap, rend (2 claws, 1d4+3)

STATISTICS
*Str* 17, *Dex* 16, *Con* 19, *Int* 11, *Wis* 14, *Cha* 12
*Base Atk* +2; *CMB* +5; *CMD* 18
*Feats* Blind-Fight
*Skills*  Acrobatics +16, Climb +16, Perception +9, Stealth +8; *Racial Modifiers* +8 Acrobatics, +2 Perception
*Languages* Aklo

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Leap (Ex):* A dire corby can perform a special kind of pounce attack by jumping into combat. When a dire corby charges, it can make a DC 20 Acrobatics check to jump into the air and land next to its enemies. If it makes the Acrobatics check, it can make a full attack against foes in reach.

*Screech of Doom (Su):* Once per day, a dread corby can loose a horrible shriek that terrifies its opponents. The dread corby can target one creature within 30 feet. This target must make a DC 13 Will save or be frozen in fear, cowering for 1d6 rounds. Any other creatures within 100 feet must make a DC 12 Will save or be frightened for 1d4 rounds. Those who make the save are shaken for 1 round. Dire corbies and dread corbies are immune to this effect. This is a sonic mind-affecting fear effect. The save DC is Charisma-based.

GEAR
masterwork studded leather, javelins (x2), one of the following potions: _potion of cure moderate wounds, potion of cat's grace, potion of bear's endurance_, plus 75 gp of other stuff


----------



## Mark Chance

*The Maskek*

The following monster was featured as part of my most recent _Quid Novi?_, another part of which can be found at this link.

Wrapped from head to toe in ancient strips of moldering linen, this humanoid moves with a shuffling gait. Its wrappings drip with a foul-smelling liquid.

[sblock=Maskek]
*CR* 10; *XP* 9,600
CE Medium undead (augmented undead, vapor)
*Init* +5; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +23
*Aura* desecration and despair (30 ft., paralyzed for 1d4 rounds, Will DC 19 negates)

DEFENSE
*AC* 23, touch 11, flat-footed 22 (+1 Dex, +12 natural)
*hp* 104 (11d8+55); fast healing 2
*Fort* +8; *Ref* +5; *Will* +11
*Defensive Abilities* channel resistance +4, *DR* 10/magic and 5/--; *Immune* undead traits; *Resist* fire 10
*Weaknesses* cold susceptibility

OFFENSE
*Speed* 20 ft., marsh move
*Melee* slam +14 (1d6+8 plus bog rot), or
*Melee* slam +11 (1d6+17 plus bog rot) (Power Attack)
*Special Attacks* command undead, create spawn
*Spell-Like Abilities* (CL 11th, concentration +15)
1/day - _darkness, fear_ (DC 19), _summon undead_

TACTICS
A maskek is a fearsome combatant. It prefers to attack by surprise, using its aura and fear spell-like ability to disrupt enemy ranks. It ignores those who flee because of the fear in favor of using Power Attack and Great Cleave against paralyzed targets. It uses summon undead to target divine casters, ensuring that summoned bog mummies appear within its aura when possible. If combat goes against a maskek, it relies on marsh move and vaporous form to retreat long enough to heal via fast healing.

STATISTICS
*Str* 21, *Dex* 12, *Con* —, *Int* 10, *Wis* 16, *Cha* 19
*Base Atk* +8; *CMB* +15; *CMD* 25
*Feats* Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Skill Focus (Perception), Toughness
*Skills* Intimidate +18, Perception +23, Sense Motive +17, Stealth +15 (+23 in areas of smoke, fog, mist, or vapor); *Racial Modifiers* +8 Stealth in areas of smoke, fog, mist, or vapor
*Languages* Common, undead telepathy
*SQ* death throes, vaporous form

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Aura of Desecration and Despair (Su):* A maskek constantly projects an aura in a 30-foot radius that functions as a permanent _desecrate_ spell. The DC to resist negative channeled energy within this area gains a +3 profane bonus. Undead within the area (including the maskek) gain a +1 profane bonus to attack rolls, damage rolls, and saves. (This bonus is added to the stat block above.) Summoned or created undead that appear in the area gain +1 hit points per HD.

Furthermore, all creatures within a 30-feet radius that see a maskek must make a DC 19 Will save or be paralyzed with fear for 1d4 rounds. Whether or not the save is successful, that creature cannot be affected again by the same maskek’s despair ability for one day. This is a paralysis and a mind-affecting fear effect. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Bog Rot (Su):* Supernatural disease - slam; _save_ Fort DC 19; _onset_ 1 day; _frequency_ 1 day; _effect_ 1d6 Str, Dex, Con, or Cha (determine randomly using 1d4); _cure_ --.

Creatures afflicted with bog rot do not heal naturally and gain only one-half benefit from magical healing until the disease is cured. Unlike normal diseases, bog rot continues until the victim reaches Constitution 0 (and dies) or receives a _remove disease_ spell or similar magic. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Cold Susceptibility (Ex):* A cold-based effect or attack freezes the maskek’s form causing it to function as if affected by a slow spell. The effects last for 3 rounds. This only affects a vapor creature in vaporous form (see below). No matter what its current form, a maskek takes half again as much damage (+50%) from cold attacks, regardless of whether a saving throw is allowed or if the save is a success or failure.

*Command Undead (Su):* A maskek can command or rebuke bog mummies as an 11th-level cleric with the Command Undead feat.

*Create Spawn (Su):* Any humanoid that dies from bog rot becomes a bog mummy in 1d4 days unless a _remove disease_ is cast (within one day after death) or the creature is brought back to life (_raise dead_ is ineffective, but _resurrection_ or _true resurrection_ works). Spawn are under the command of the maskek that created them and remain enslaved until their death. They do not possess any of the abilities they had in life.

*Death Throes (Ex):* When a maskek is slain, its body bursts and releases a nauseating cloud of grayish-green vapor that fills a 10-foot radius. This acts as a _stinking cloud_ spell (caster level 5th). Affected creatures must make a successful Fortitude save (DC 19) or be nauseated as long as they remain within the cloud and for 1d4+1 rounds after they leave. A creature that makes its save but remains in the cloud must continue to save each round. The save DC is Charisma-based.

*Fast Healing (Ex):* A maskek heals 2 points of damage per round so long as it has at least 1 hit point and is touching a body of water or if in a body of mist, smoke, steam, or fog.

*Marsh Move (Ex):* Maskeks can move at their normal movement speed through mud, marshes, and swamps with no penalty.

*Summon Undead (Sp):* Once per day, a maskek can summon 16 HD worth of bog mummies, no one of which can have more than 11 HD.

*Vaporous Form (Su):* As a free action, a maskek can assume a gaseous form for up to one hour each day. The time does not need to be continuous, so long as the vapor creature doesn’t exceed the one hour per day limit. This ability is otherwise identical to the _gaseous form_ spell (caster level 5th).

ECOLOGY
*Environment* any noncold marsh
*Organization* solitary or troupe (maskek plus 1-4 bog mummies)
*Treasure* standard

Among bog mummies, the maskek reigns. A maskek typically claims a hunk of bog as its territory, and it savagely guards its domain against trespassers.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Starfleet Academy Cadets*

In early February 2012, I'm running a game of _Where No Man Has Gone Before_ at OwlCon. The following are the PCs for the session, generated via the game's core rules and the _Lifepath Generator_ (also at the previous link).

[sblock=Paul Hadrian Hudson]
*Species* Human
*Class* Yellow Shirt
*Level* 2nd

*Strength* +2
*Dexterity* +2
*Intelligence* +2
*Charisma* +1

*Skills*
* _Communication_ +5
* _Engineering_ +2
* _Knowledge_ +2
* _Medicine_ +2
* _Physical_ +2
* _Subterfuge_ +2

*Talents*
* _Agile_ You are excellent at dodging attacks. You get a +1 Armor Class bonus (already included in AC below).
* _Bluff_ You have a knack for fighting dirty. If you can communicate with your opponent, make a resisted roll (1d20 + Communication + Charisma). If you win, use your Charisma bonus as either an attack roll bonus, damage bonus, or AC bonus for one attack.
* _Plan_ If you have time to prepare a plan prior to a dramatic situation, you can grant a bonus on all skill checks and attack rolls for you and your allies. Make a skill check versus DC 10. If successful, the bonus will be +1 plus another +1 for every 10 points over the DC you roll. This bonus lasts for 3 rounds, and then goes down by +1 per round as entropy slowly unravels your plan.

*Hit Points* 13
*Armor Class* 14
*Melee Attack Bonus* +4
*Ranged Attack Bonus* +4
*Action Points* 3
*Initiative* +2

You were born and raised on space station Deep Space K-7. Your mother was a businesswoman who managed the space station's bar, and your father was a Federation politician assigned as an agricultural liaison with nearby Sherman's Planet. Your childhood was lonely. You spent a lot of time in detention at school. You had an inspirational moment at Starfleet Academy when Captain James T. Kirk was a guest lecturer at a leadership seminar. He said you had “a bright future” with Starfleet.[/sblock]

[sblock=Bala blin Gir]
*Species* Tellarite
*Class* Blue Shirt (Medical)
*Level* 2nd

*Strength* +3
*Dexterity* -1
*Intelligence* +1
*Charisma* +0

*Skills*
* _Communication_ +2
* _Engineering_ +2
* _Knowledge_ +2
* _Medicine_ +5
* _Physical_ +2
* _Subterfuge_ +2

*Species Traits & Talents*
* _Culture of Engineering_ You gain a +2 bonus on all skill rolls involving engineering (including rolls not involving the actual Engineering skill).
* _Field Medic_ You can now use your Action Points to heal other characters in emergency situations, given a reasonable amount of equipment and a few undisturbed minutes. The amount healed is equal to one-half the character's lost hit points.
* _Life of Riley_ You live a charmed life. Once per episode, if you fail by rolling a natural 1, you can instead treat that roll as a natural 20. This is not considered a natural 20 for purposes of regaining an Action Point. Also, once per episode per level, you gain a +1 bonus on any single roll.

*Hit Points* 17
*Armor Class* 12
*Melee Attack Bonus* +5
*Ranged Attack Bonus* +1
*Action Points* 2
*Initiative* -1

You were born on a frontier world not yet part of the Federation, but you were raised on Tellar. Your mother was a politician, a member of the Tellarite legislative assembly, and your father was a composer. Your childhood was depressing, and you spent a lot of your time studying and reading books. You had a lot of friends who tried to cheer you up. Your time in Starfleet Academy has been eventful. You're due to graduate in record time, and none too soon, since it will get you away from Cyrus Carson, the famous mathematician and fellow cadet who for some reason despises you.[/sblock]

[sblock=Miss T'Mandlin]
*Species* Vulcan
*Class* Blue Shirt (Science)
*Level* 2nd

*Strength* +2
*Dexterity* +1
*Intelligence* +3
*Charisma* +2

*Skills*
* _Communication_ +2
* _Engineering_ +2
* _Knowledge_ +5
* _Medicine_ +2
* _Physical_ +2
* _Subterfuge_ +2

*Species Traits & Talents*
* _Alien Strength_ The Vulcan homeworld has a substantially higher gravity than normal. Skills rolls involving Strength are increased by +2, and you can lift twice as much as a normal character.
* _Cool Under Pressure_ You can take 10 on rolls related to three-dimensional chess, no matter how stressful the circumstances.
* _Desert Adapted_ Vulcans gain a +2 bonus on desert-survival type rolls and have a general immunity to the effects of blinding light.
* _Lack of Emotion_ In any situation where emotion plays a factor (bluffing, negotiations, persuasion, fathoming motives, et cetera), Vulcans take a -2 penalty.
* _Mind Meld_ Given a minute of uninterrupted time with a willing target and a successful Intelligence + Knowledge check versus DC 15, you can read the surface thoughts of and convey your own thoughts to the subject. During consecutive minutes, you can perform additional actions. Each minute that passes adds +5 to the DC.
* _Psychic_ You can open yourself up to psychic impressions. You have a +1 bonus to resist psionic attack and manipulation.

*Hit Points* 12
*Armor Class* 12
*Melee Attack Bonus* +4
*Ranged Attack Bonus* +3
*Action Points* 2
*Initiative* +1

You were born on Vulcan, but you were raised on a Vulcan science/exploration vessel. Your mother was a Vulcan military officer, and your father Blue Starfleet Officer on liaison duty with the Vulcans. Your childhood was typical for a Vulcan. As a child, you were always exploring, looking for new things. Your parents often criticized your curiosity as being too emotional. You are the three-dimensional chess champion of your Starfleet Academy class.[/sblock]

[sblock=Chang Bai]
*Species* Human
*Class* Red Shirt (Engineering)
*Level* 2nd

*Strength* +2
*Dexterity* +1
*Intelligence* +2
*Charisma* +3

*Skills*
* _Communication_ +2
* _Engineering_ +5
* _Knowledge_ +2
* _Medicine_ +2
* _Physical_ +2
* _Subterfuge_ +2

*Talents*
* _Ethnic Pride_ You are exceptionally proud of your Asian heritage. This grants you a +2 bonus to Intelligence (which is already added). Possessing this talent almost always requires bad accents and tacky set furnishings for your living quarters.
* _Jury Rig_ You gain a +2 bonus on skill checks to attempt temporary repairs.
* _Specialist_ You are especially knowledgeable about sensor technology. You gain a +2 on all skill checks related to sensor technology.

*Hit Points* 15
*Armor Class* 12
*Melee Attack Bonus* +4
*Ranged Attack Bonus* +3
*Action Points* 3
*Initiative* +1

You were born in deep space on a ship, but you grew up on space station Deep Space K-7 orbiting Sherman's Planet. Your mother was a musician, and your father was a retired athlete. Your parents mysteriously disappeared when you were a child, and you were taken in by your aunt,  a businesswoman who managed the space station's bar. Your childhood was dull despite the fact you were rather spoiled by your aunt. During your time in Starfleet Academy, you've developed a reputation for a notorious love life.[/sblock]

[sblock=Ochieng Kirabo]
*Species* Human
*Class* Red Shirt (Security)
*Level* 2nd

*Strength* +2
*Dexterity* +2
*Intelligence* +1
*Charisma* +1

*Skills*
* _Communication_ +2
* _Engineering_ +2
* _Knowledge_ +2
* _Medicine_ +2
* _Physical_ +5
* _Subterfuge_ +2

*Talents*
* _Catch Phrase_ You have a catch phrase that you can utter once an episode. Doing so allows you to gain one Action Point, so long as the catch phrase can be reasonably used in context. Your catch phrase is a Swahili proverb favored by your father: “A lion that walks quietly is the one that eats meat.”
* _Judo_ If you successfully grab an opponent, you can perform your next grapple action immediately instead of waiting for next round.
* _Stiff Upper Lip_ Once per episode, any single damage roll inflicted on you can be rerolled. You take the lower of the two rolls.

*Hit Points* 13
*Armor Class* 14
*Melee Attack Bonus* +4
*Ranged Attack Bonus* +4
*Action Points* 3
*Initiative* +2

You were born and raised on Earth on the African continent. Your mother was a commercial pilot, and your father was a Yellow Shirt Starfleet Officer. Your childhood was pretty typical, except that you moved a lot from place to place in Africa. This gave you an opportunity to explore and look for new things. Your early years at Starfleet Academy were made easier by a Yellow Shirt upperclassman who became your mentor.[/sblock]

[sblock=Rachel O'Bannon]
*Species* Human
*Class* Red Shirt (Security)
*Level* 2nd

*Strength* +2
*Dexterity* +2
*Intelligence* +1
*Charisma* +1

*Skills*
* _Communication_ +2
* _Engineering_ +2
* _Knowledge_ +2
* _Medicine_ +2
* _Physical_ +2
* _Subterfuge_ +5

*Talents*
* _Intuition_ You have an innate ability to sense trouble in the air. Twice per episode, you can make an Intelligence + Subterfuge roll versus DC 15. If successful, you get a hunch about the current situation. Also, you have a +1 to initiative (already added).
* _Ripped Shirt_ Once per episode during combat, you can either deliberately rip a revealing article of clothing or take advantage of a revealing rip in order to gain a +1 bonus to attack rolls and damage and +5 temporary hit points. These bonuses disappear at the end of the combat.
* _Specialist_ You are an expert marksman. You gain an additional +2 on attack rolls when using the Aim option with a ranged weapon.

*Hit Points* 11
*Armor Class* 14
*Melee Attack Bonus* +4
*Ranged Attack Bonus* +4
*Action Points* 3
*Initiative* +3

You were born on a frontier world not yet part of the Federation, but you were raised on Earth on the continent of Australia. Your mother was a Yellow Shirt Starfleet Officer, and your father was a lawyer. Your parents divorced when you were young. Both of them remarried. Your childhood was pretty typical, but you spent a lot of time in detention at school. You've also had several discipline problems during your time at Starfleet Academy.[/sblock]

[sblock=Sergei Maximoff]
*Species* Human
*Class* Red Shirt (Security)
*Level* 2nd

*Strength* +3
*Dexterity* +2
*Intelligence* +2
*Charisma* +1

*Skills*
* _Communication_ +2
* _Engineering_ +2
* _Knowledge_ +2
* _Medicine_ +2
* _Physical_ +5
* _Subterfuge_ +2

*Talents*
* _Brawler_ Your unarmed attacks are upgraded from 1d4 to 1d6 damage.
* _Durable_ You are a damage sponge. You gain +1 hit point per level (which are already added to your total).
* _Starfleet Commendation_ Even though you're still a cadet, you've already received a Starfleet Commendation. You saved several other cadets during a warp engine reactor malfunction while on training exercises. You braved the damaged area and fire to save your fellow cadets. You have a +1 bonus to any skill rolls that may benefit from having a heroic reputation. During any situation resembling the events that earned you your commendation, you gain one temporary level. This grants you 1d6+3 hit points, a +1 bonus on all attack roll, a +1 bonus to Physical skill checks, and another “level” in Brawler, raising your unarmed attack damage to 1d8. The temporary level and attendant bonuses vanish at the end of the scene.

*Hit Points* 12
*Armor Class* 14
*Melee Attack Bonus* +5
*Ranged Attack Bonus* +4
*Action Points* 3
*Initiative* +2

You were born on Earth on the Asian continent, but you were raised on Mars. Your mother was a scientist, and your father was member of the Martian security forces. Your childhood was pretty typical. You had a lot of friends growing up. You missed a semester of Starfleet Academy due to radiation sickness due to exposure during the warp engine reactor malfunction incident, but your hard work has you on track to graduate on time.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Gröd the Gorilla*

This monster is part of the A to Z blogging challenge over at my site.

Gröd the Gorilla transformed from a common jungle ape into an evil, intelligent beast after exposure to the eldritch energies of a glowing hunk of starmetal that fell from the heavens. Those same energies unlocked wild psionic powers from the beast’s mind. With its newfound abilities, it took the name Gröd and began a terrible career as an evil adventurer. That was years ago. Since that fateful day, Gröd has grown in power and influence. He now rules a savage band of greenskin orcs augmented by a motley assortment of ogres and girallons. From his treetop fortresses, Gröd lives the life of a warlord, exacting tribute from those who travel through his domain as well as waging skirmishes against nearby rivals.

Gröd’s personality mixes a sort of superficial sophistication with bouts of intense savagery. He affects an informed taste for finery and higher cultural pursuits, but isn’t above eating a slain enemy uncooked, tearing flesh and snapping bones to suck marrow. Gröd evinces an irrational hatred of adventurers who move faster than he does.

[sblock=Design Notes]
Gröd was built by applying the _awaken_ spell to a normal _Pathfinder_ gorilla, but with the Strength score increased to a more appropriately gorilla-like level. I then adjusted the gorilla's CR to 4 before adding 8 levels of wilder, counting those levels as a non-key class. This bumped Gröd's CR to 8. The additional +1 CR results from giving Gröd equipment equal to that of an 8th-level PC instead of a 8th-level NPC. All psionic abilities, skills, feats, and equipment come from _Psionics Unleashed_ by Dreamscarred Press. I highly recommend this book if you like both psionics and _Pathfinder_. You can check out its OGC at this link.[/sblock]
[sblock=Gröd the Gorilla]
Awakened Gorilla Warrior Wilder 8
*CR* 9; *XP* 6,400
NE Large magical beast (augmented animal, psionic)
*Init* +3; *Senses* low-light vision, scent; Perception +14

DEFENSE
*AC* 23, touch 14, flat-footed 15 (+6 armor, +3 Dex, +2 dodge, +3 natural, -1 size)
*hp* 121 (5d8+15 plus 8d8+24 plus 13 Toughness plus 8 Psionic Body)
*Fort* +11, *Ref* +9, *Will* +10
*Defensive Abilities* elude attack +2

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft., climb 30 ft.
*Melee* 2 slams +17 (1d6+8 plus 1d6 electricity), or
*Ranged* _+1 teleporting javelin_ +12 (1d8+9, range increment 30 ft.)
*Space* 10 ft.; *Reach* 10 ft.
*Psionic Powers Known* (68 pp/day, ML 8th; concentration +11, +15 defensively):
4th - _empathic feedback_ (Will DC 18)
3rd - _body adjustment_
2nd - _mental disruption_ (Will DC 16)
1st - _energy ray, force screen_

STATISTICS
*Str* 26, *Dex* 16, *Con* 16, *Int* 14, *Wis* 16, *Cha* 16 (14)
*Base Atk* +9; *CMB* +18; *CMD* 31
*Feats* Combat Manifestation, Great Fortitude, Mental Leap, Psionic Body, Psionic Meditation, Skill Focus (Perception), Skill Focus (Stealth), Toughness (B)
*Skills* Acrobatics +18 (+22 jumping), Autohypnosis +14, Climb +23, Intimidate +14, Knowledge (psionics) +13, Perception +14, Spellcraft +13, Stealth +9, Swim +15, Use Magic Device +14; *Racial Modifier* +8 Climb; *Armor Check Penalty* -1
*Languages* Common, Giant, Orc

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Hardened Body (Ex):* Gröd’s deep and intense connection to his body means that when his mind surges with power, his body grows more powerful. Gröd gains 5 temporary hit points whenever he gain the benefits of surging euphoria. These temporary hit points last for the duration of Gröd’s surging euphoria.

*Psychic Enervation (Ex):* Pushing himself by invoking a wild surge is dangerous. Immediately following each wild surge, Gröd may be overcome by the strain of his effort. The chance of suffering psychic enervation is 15%. When overcome by psychic enervation, Gröd is staggered until the end of his next turn and loses a number of hit points equal to his normal manifester level (the increase in manifester level from his wild surge does not increase the number of hit points lost). Gröd may expend his psionic focus as a free action when he would suffer psychic enervation to convert this damage into power point loss, although he is still staggered as normal.

*Surge Blast (Su):* Gröd can channel his wild surge into a blast of uncontrolled phrenic energy. As a standard action and by expending psionic focus, Gröd can make a ranged touch attack (range 30 feet) that deals 3d6 points of force damage.

*Surging Euphoria (Ex):* When Gröd uses his wild surge ability, he gains a +1 morale bonus on attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws for 3 rounds. If Gröd is overcome by psychic enervation following his wild surge, he does not gain the morale bonus for this use of his wild surge ability.

*Wild Surge (Su):* Gröd can let his passion and emotion rise to the surface in a wild surge when he manifests a power. During a wild surge, Gröd gains phenomenal psionic strength, but may harm himself by the reckless use of his power (see psychic enervation).

Gröd can choose to invoke a wild surge whenever he manifests a power. When he does so, he gains +3 to his manifester level with that manifestation of the power. The manifester level boost gives him the ability to augment his powers to a higher degree than he otherwise could; however, he pays no extra power point for this wild surge. Instead, the additional 3 power points that would normally be required to augment the power is effectively supplied by the wild surge.

Level-dependent power effects are also improved, depending on the power Gröd manifests with his wild surge. This improvement in manifester level does not grant any other benefits outside of the manifestation (he gains no higher-level class abilities, for instance).

Gröd can expend his psionic focus to manifest a psionic power without expending any power points, powering the manifestation with only his wild surge. He manifests this power as if all power points were paid by his wild surge ability. This results in the power being manifested as if the base power point cost of the power was paid, along with augmentation equal to his wild surge amount, but he may not augment the power beyond the amount of his wild surge, and when checking for psychic enervation, the chance to be overcome doubles to 30%. Gröd must wait 10 minutes after wild surging in this fashion before he can do so again.

EQUIPMENT
_+2 chain shirt of landing, +1 teleporting javelin, bracers of mighty shocking fists_ (as an _amulet of mighty fists_ but occupying the wrist slot), _headband of alluring charisma +2, potion of displacement, potion of greater magic fang +2, psionatrix of telepathy, ring of forcefangs_, plus 2,550 gp of other stuff, some of which should be spent for various magical scrolls for use via Use Magic Device[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Black Dragonfolk*

Recreating monsters is one of my favorite parts of being a GM. The black dragonfolk is a retooled normal dragonfolk. I changed its type to dragon, respent skill points, and added the advanced template's modifiers to natural AC and stats. A full-blown breath weapon seemed a bit much, so instead the new monster gets to spit gobs of acid. I topped it off with some acid resistance.

[sblock=Black Dragonfolk]
*CR* 3; *XP* 800
CE Medium dragon (reptilian)
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision; Perception +7

DEFENSE
*AC* 21, touch 12, flat-footed 19 (+2 Dex, +7 natural, +2 shield)
*hp* 19 (2d12+6)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +5, *Will* +5
*Immune* paralysis, sleep; *Resist* acid 10

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft., swim 15 ft.
*Melee* morningstar +5 (1d8+3) and bite +3 (1d4+1), or
*Melee* 2 claws +5 (1d4+3) and bite +5 (1d4+3), or
*Ranged* javelin +4 (1d6+3), or
*Ranged* acid gob +4 touch (1d6+3 acid)

STATISTICS
*Str* 17, *Dex* 14, *Con* 17, *Int* 13, *Wis* 14, *Cha* 14
*Base Atk* +2; *CMB* +5; *CMD* 17
*Feats* Multiattack
*Skills* Acrobatics +4, Bluff +7 or Diplomacy +7, Climb +6, Intimidate +7, Perception +7, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +5, Survival +7, Swim +9; *Racial Modifiers* +4 Acrobatics, +8 Swim; *Armor Check Penalty* -2
*Languages* Common, Draconic
*SQ* hold breath

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Acid Gob (Su):* A black dragonfolk can spit a gob of acid as a ranged touch attack at a single target within 30 feet (no range increment). This touch attack inflicts 1d6 points of acid damage, plus an additional amount of acid damage equal to its Constitution modifier. This attack can be used once every 1d4 rounds.

*Hold Breath (Ex):* A black dragonfolk can hold its breath for a number of rounds equal to 4 times its Constitution score before it risks drowning.

ECOLOGY
*Environment* temperate swamps
*Organization* solitary, pair, band (3–12), or tribe (13–60)
*Treasure* NPC gear (heavy wooden shield, morningstar, 3 javelins)[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Zahia*

Zahia is a half-fiend mermaid, the child of an aquatic fiend and an extremely unfortunate mermaid. Under normal circumstances, the progeny of such a union would never permitted to be born, but the fiend kept its victim captive until its unholy offspring was delivered. It then fed Zahia's mother to her as its first post-natal meal. Zahia's father then transported her to a remote ocean chasm and abandoned her to fend for herself.

Fend she did, surviving by hunting and scavenging, roaming through the chasm alone. One fateful evening while she was stargazing among the waves, she spotted a passing ship. Curious, Zahia followed the vessel, catching her first glimpses of surface dwellers. The ship led her to a harbor and port, and the monstrous mermaid hid herself in some sea caves. Quite by accident, she was discovered by a witch, who taught Zahia to contact otherworldly powers that could teach her arcane arts. Zahia was a capable student with an affinity for wild things. When she learned all she could from the local witch, Zahia killed her and ate her, as befits a mother figure.

Zahia swam to a bigger harbor with a larger port near more extensive sea caves. She fortified her sea caves with devious traps and schools of predatory fish. She discovered the routes used by smugglers to enter the city's substructures so that she can move about, watching what she regards as the amusing antics of the surface dwellers. Often, when a stray surface dweller catches her fancy, she takes him or her back to her watery lair. Zahia's victims seldom live long, but that's satisfactory for the mermaid. She enjoys playing with the drowned corpses almost as much as she enjoys her torturous games with them while they live. When the bodies are too decayed for play, Zahia eats them, sharing the remains with her fishy guards.

All of this happens without the knowledge of almost everyone in the city. It isn't uncommon for people to disappear in a big city, especially one so near to the lures of a life at sea. A few smugglers have seen Zahia flying slowly through the tunnels beneath the city, and then cower and hide until she passes. A few drunken sailors think they may have seen a mermaid slipping through the dark harbor waters at night, but who believes the tales of besotted salt dogs?

[sblock=Zahia]
Female advanced half-fiend merfolk white hair witch 11
*CR* 15; *XP* 51,200
NE Medium outsider (aquatic, native)
*Init* +6; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision; Perception +2

DEFENSE
*AC* 27, touch 19, flat-footed 20 (+2 deflection, +6 Dex, +1 dodge, +8 natural)
*hp* 107 (11d6+66)
*Fort* +13, *Ref* +13, *Will* +10
*DR* 10/magic; *Immune* poison; *Resist* acid 10, cold 10, electricity 10, fire 10; *SR* 25

OFFENSE
*Speed* 5 ft., fly 10 ft. (good), swim 50 ft.
*Melee* 2 claws +11 (1d4+3), bite +11 (1d6+3), or
*Melee* hair +12 (1d6+7 plus grapple)
*Reach* (with hair) 15 ft.
*Special Attacks* cunning trigger, white hair
*Spell-Like Abilities (CL 11th, concentration +17)*
3/day- _darkness, poison_ (Fort 20)
1/day- _blasphemy_ (Will partial 23), _contagion_ (Fort 19), _desecrate, unholy blight_ (Will partial 20)
*Spells Prepared (CL 11th, concentration +18)*
6th- _greater heroism, slay living_ (Fort partial 23)
5th- _cure critical wounds, teleport, wreath of blades_ (Ref half 22)
4th- _summon nature's ally IV, spite_ (_vampiric touch_), _threefold aspect_
3rd- _countless eyes, dispel magic, eruptive postules_ (Fort partial 20), _ray of exhaustion_ (Fort partial 20), _spit venom_ (Fort partial 20), _vampiric touch_ (already cast)
2nd- _cure moderate wounds, feast of ashes_ (Fort 19), _glitterdust_ (Will 19), _haunting mists_ (Will partial 19), _pernicious poison_ (x2)
1st- _bungle_ (Will 18), _fumbletongue_ (Will 18), _frostbite, infernal healing, mage armor, ray of enfeeblement_
0th- _detect magic, guidance, read magic, resistance_

STATISTICS
*Str* 16, *Dex* 23, *Con* 22, *Int* 25, *Wis* 14, *Cha* 22
*Base Atk* +5; *CMB* +8 (+14 grapple with hair); *CMD* 24 (can't be tripped)
*Feats* Combat Expertise (-2 attacks/+2 dodge), Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Natural Attack (hair), Improved Trip, Weapon Finesse
*Skills* Craft (traps) +21, Fly +24, Handle Animal +17, Intimidate +20, Knowledge (arcana) +21, Knowledge (history) +21, Knowledge (nature) +21, Knowledge (the planes) +21, Spellcraft +21, Swim +22; *Racial Modifiers* +4 Fly, +8 Swim
*Languages* Aboleth, Abyssal, Aklo, Aquan, Common, Draconic, Elven, Sahuagin, Sylvan
*SQ* amphibious, witch's familiar (king crab), witch's patron (animals)

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Cunning Trigger (Ex):* Zahia can use a swift action to set off any trap within 30 feet that she constructed.

*White Hair (Su):* Zahia has the ability to use her hair as a weapon. Whenever the hair strikes a foe, the witch can attempt to grapple that foe with her hair as a swift action without provoking an attack of opportunity. When Zahia grapples a foe in this way, she does not gain the grappled condition. The hair cannot be sundered or attacked as a separate creature. In addition, Zahia's hair has the following abilities:

**Constrict (Ex):* When Zahia’s hair successfully grapples an opponent, it can begin constricting her victim as a swift action, dealing damage equal to that of its attack.

**Trip (Ex):* When Zahia successfully strikes a foe with her hair, she can attempt a combat maneuver check to trip the creature as a swift action.

**Pull (Ex):* When Zahia successfully strikes a foe with her hair, she can attempt a combat maneuver check to pull the creature 5 feet closer to her as a swift action.

**Strangle (Ex):* When Zahia’s hair is grappling with an opponent, that creature is considered strangled, and cannot speak or cast spells with verbal components.

GEAR
_cauldron of the dead, cloak of resistance +4, ring of invisibility, ring of protection +2, staff of dread_ (50 charges), _wand of vision of hell_ (50 charges), plus 92,350 gp for traps in her lair, other equipment, et cetera[/sblock]

[sblock=Staff of Dread]
*Aura* moderate necromancy; *CL* 8th
*Slot* none; *Price* 18,400 gp; *Weight* 5 lbs.

*Description:* This twisted, dark gray staff allows use of the following spells:

* _cause fear_ (1 charge)
* _qualm_ (1 charge)
* _cackling skull_ (1 charge)
* _fear_ (2 charges)

*Construction Requirements:* Craft Staff, _cackling skull, cause fear, fear, qualm_; *Cost* 9,200 gp[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*Drakobolds & Troglodrakes*

I retool two more reptilian humanoids.

[sblock=Black Drakobold]
*CR* 2; *XP* 600
LE Small dragon (reptilian)
*Init* +3; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision; Perception +7

DEFENSE
*AC* 19, touch 14, flat-footed 16 (+2 armor, +3 Dex, +3 natural, +1 size)
*hp* 8 (1d12+2)
*Fort* +4, *Ref* +5, *Will* +3
*Defensive Ability* acid evasion; *Immune* paralysis, sleep
*Weaknesses* light sensitivity

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* spear +3 (1d6+1/x3), or
*Ranged* sling +5 (1d3+1, range increment 50 ft.)

STATISTICS
*Str* 13, *Dex* 17, *Con* 14, *Int* 14, *Wis* 13, *Cha* 12
*Base Atk* +1; *CMB* +1; *CMD* 14
*Feats* Skill Focus (Perception)
*Skills* Bluff +5, Climb +5, Craft (trapmaking) +7, Intimidate +5, Perception +7, Profession (miner) +3, Stealth +11, Survival +5, Swim +9; *Racial Modifiers* +2 Craft (trapmaking), +2 Perception, +2 Profession (miner), +4 Swim
*Languages* Aquan, Common, Draconic
*SQ* crafty

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Acid Evasion (Ex):* If a drakobold makes a successful Reflex saving throw against an acid attack that normally deals half damage on a successful save, it instead takes no damage. Evasion can be used only if the drakobold is wearing light armor or no armor. A helpless drakobold does not gain the benefit of acid evasion.

*Crafty (Ex):* Craft (trapmaking) and Stealth are always class skills for a drakobold.

ECOLOGY
*Environment* temperate underground or swamp
*Organization* solitary, gang (2–4), or nest (5–30 plus equal number of noncombatants, 1 sergeant of 3rd level per 20 adults, and 1 leader of 4th–6th level)
*Treasure* NPC gear (leather armor, spear, sling, other treasure) 

Drakobolds come in four colors: red, green, blue, or black. A drakobold's coloration determines what energy type its evasion applies against as well as grants certain other abilities, as explained below:

_Black:_ Widely dispersed in forests, swamps, and underground, the black-scaled drakobolds are better swimmers than their brethren and gain a +4 racial bonus on Swim checks.

_Blue:_ The blue variant of drakobolds appears most often within tribes dominated by other scale colors. They are said to be among the best diabolists and schemers, and gain a +1 inherent bonus to their Wisdom. Many are powerful clerics of Asmodeus.

_Green:_ These are the standard forest drakobolds, well camouflaged in leafy undergrowth. They gain an additional +4 racial bonus on Stealth checks.

_Red:_ These drakobolds are pyromaniacs and make extensive use of fire, especially the alchemical and magical kinds. These drakobolds gain a +2 bonus to the DC of any spell they cast with the fire subtype and a +2 bonus on saves made against fear effects. Most are a bit more arrogant than average drakobolds.

_White:_ Like the blues, white-scaled drakobolds are a little less frequent than other types. They are often powerful sorcerers, gaining a +1 bonus to the DC of any spell they cast with the cold subtype and a +1 inherent bonus to their Charisma.[/sblock]

[sblock=Black Troglodrake]
*CR* 3; *XP* 800
CE Medium dragon (reptilian)
*Init* +1; *Senses* darkvision 90 ft., low-light vision; Perception +7
*Aura* stench (30 ft., DC 14, 10 rounds)

DEFENSE
*AC* 19, touch 11, flat-footed 18 (+1 Dex, +8 natural)
*hp* 19 (2d12+6)
*Fort* +8, *Ref* +4, *Will* +5
*Immune* acid, paralysis, sleep

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* club +5 (1d6+3), claw +0 (1d4+1), bite +0 (1d4+1), or
*Melee* 2 claws +5 (1d4+3), bite +5 (1d4+3), or
*Ranged* javelin +3 (1d6+3)
*Special Attacks* tail sweep (1d6+4 plus trip)

STATISTICS
*Str* 16, *Dex* 13, *Con* 17, *Int* 12, *Wis* 15, *Cha* 15
*Base Atk* +2; *CMB* +5 (+7 trip with tail); *CMD* 16
*Feats* Great Fortitude
*Skills* Bluff +7, Climb +8, Intimidate +7, Perception +7, Sense Motive +7, Stealth +9 (+13 in rocky areas), Survival +7; *Racial Modifiers* +4 Stealth (+8 in rocky areas)
*Languages* Draconic, Undercommon

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Tail Sweep (Ex):* As a full attack, a troglodrake can sweep its tail through any two adjacent squares that touch each other. It makes separate attack rolls against targets in those squares. A successful tail attack inflicts 1d6 + 1-1/2 times its Strength bonus, plus the trip ability. It gains a +2 racial bonus to its trip attempts.

ECOLOGY
*Environment* any underground
*Organization* solitary, pair, clutch (3–6), or squad (7–12 plus 1 cleric or druid of 3rd level and 1–2 monitor lizards)
*Treasure* NPC gear (club, 3 javelins, other treasure)[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*New Archetypes*

[sblock=Dragon Warrior]
_The dragon warrior's dedication to ancient practices rooted in martial dragon cults grants him a small portion of draconic power. When a character gains a level as a dragon warrior, he must select one of the chromatic or metallic dragon types. This choice cannot be changed, and it determines the dragon warrior's resistance and the energy damage inflicted by his dragon bite (see below)._

*Draconic Resistance (Ex):* At 2nd level, a dragon warrior gets a +2 bonus to Reflex saves against attacks that inflict damage of the same energy type of the warrior's chosen dragon. This bonus increases by +1 for every four levels beyond 2nd, to a maximum of +5 at 14th level. Every four levels beyond 14th, the dragon warrior gains 5 points of resistance to the appropriate energy type (maximum 10 points of resistance).

This feature replaces bravery.

*Draconic Prowess (Ex):* At 3rd, 7th, 11th, 15th, and 19th levels, a dragon warrior rolls 1d12 for his Hit Die instead of 1d10 to determine hit points. The dragon warrior also gains other abilities, as explained below:

At 3rd and 15th levels, the dragon warrior gains a +1 increase to natural armor bonus.

At 7th level, he gains a bonus feat from the following list: Blind-Fight, Great Fortitude, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, or Toughness.

At 11th level as a free action, a dragon warrior can gain a bite attack. This is a primary natural attack that deals 1d6 points of damage (1d4 if the dragon warrior is Small), plus 1-1/2 times the dragon warrior’s Strength modifier. He can use his dragon bite for a number of rounds per day equal to 3 + his Constitution modifier. These rounds need not be consecutive.

At 19th level, the dragon warrior's bite attack deals an additional 1d6 points of damage of his energy type on a successful hit.

This feature replaces armor training 1-4 and armor mastery.

_N.B._ If you're not clear on which dragon types correspond to which energy types, check out the sorcerer's draconic bloodline.[/sblock]

[sblock=Jotunkin]
_The jotunkin are barbarians whose bloodlines contain a trace of giant. When these barbarians rage, their giantish heritage manifests itself in greater size and strength._

*Jotunrage (Su):* A jotunkin can call upon supernatural sources of strength and ferocity, granting him greater size and prowess. Starting at 1st level, a jotunkin can jotunrage for a number of rounds per day equal to 4 + his Constitution modifier. At each level after 1st, he can jotunrage for 2 additional rounds. Temporary increases to Constitution, such as those gained from rage and spells like _bear's endurance_, do not increase the total number of rounds that a jotunkin can jotunrage per day. A jotunkin can enter jotunrage as a free action. The total number of rounds of jotunrage per day is renewed after resting for 8 hours, although these hours do not need to be consecutive.

While in jotunrage, a barbarian increases in size by one size category. He gains a +4 size bonus to Strength and Constitution, a -2 size penalty to Dexterity (to a minimum of 1), and a -1 penalty on attack rolls and AC due to its increased size. He also gains a +2 natural armor bonus. The increase to Constitution grants the jotunkin 2 hit points per Hit Dice, but these disappear when the rage ends and are not lost first like temporary hit points. While in rage, a jotunkin cannot use any Charisma-, Dexterity-, or Intelligence-based skills (except Acrobatics, Fly, Intimidate, and Ride) or any ability that requires patience or concentration.

A jotunkin whose size increases to Large has a space of 10 feet and a natural reach of 10 feet. If insufficient room is available for the growth, the jotunkin attains the maximum possible size and may make a Strength check (using his increased Strength) to burst any enclosures in the process. If he fails, he is constrained without harm by the materials enclosing him.

All equipment worn or carried by the jotunkin is similarly enlarged by the jotunrage. Melee weapons affected deal more damage (see Table: Medium/Large Weapon Damage). Other magical properties are not affected by this ability. Any enlarged item that leaves a jotunkin's possession (including a projectile or thrown weapon) instantly returns to its normal size. This means that thrown and projectile weapons deal their normal damage. Magical properties of enlarged items are not increased by this ability.

A jotunkin can end his jotunrage as a free action and is fatigued after rage for a number of rounds equal to 2 times the number of rounds spent in the jotunrage. A jotunkin cannot enter a new rage while fatigued or exhausted but can otherwise enter rage multiple times during a single encounter or combat. If a jotunkin falls unconscious, his jotunrage immediately ends, placing him in peril of death.

Jotunrage does not stack with magical effects that increase size.

This ability replaces rage.

*Fear's Friend (Ex):* At 3rd level, a jotunkin gains a +1 competence bonus to Intimidate checks. These bonuses increase by +1 every three jotunkin levels thereafter (6th, 9th, 12th, 15th, and 18th level). The jotunkin also receives an insight bonus to saves against fear effects equal to one-half the competence bonus to Intimidate checks (drop fractions).

This ability replaces trap sense.

*Greater Jotunrage (Su):* At 11th level, when a jotunkin enters jotunrage, his size bonus to Strength increases to +6 and his natural armor bonus increases to +3.

This ability replaces greater rage.

*Jotunrage Form (Su):* At 14th level, when a jotunkin enters jotunrage, he may choose to assume the form of a frost giant, fire giant, hill giant, or stone giant. Once he assumes his new form, he gains the following abilities (instead of those normally granted by jotunrage): +6 size bonus to Strength, -2 size penalty to Dexterity, +4 size bonus to Constitution,  +4 natural armor bonus, low-light vision, rock catching, and rock throwing (range 60 feet, 2d6 damage). If the giant has immunity or resistance to any elements, the jotunkin gains resistance 20 to those elements. If the giant has vulnerability to an element, the jotunkin gains that vulnerability.

Every round in jotunrage form counts as 2 rounds against the jotunkin's total number of rounds per day for jotunrage. In all other respects, jotunrage form is the same as jotunrage.

This ability replaces indomitable will.

*Mighty Jotunrage (Su):* At 20th level, when a jotunkin enters jotunrage or jotunrage form, his size bonuses to Strength and Constitution increase by a further +2, and his natural armor bonus increases by a further +1.

This ability replaces mighty rage.

_N.B._ The 17th-level ability tireless rage applies to jotunrage but not to jotunrage form.[/sblock]

[sblock=Telekinetic Monk]
_The telekinetic monk combines martial arts with psychokinetic power. He can launch flurries of telekinetic blows at range and develops an array of psionic and psi-like abilities as he gains experience._

*Skills:* A telekinetic monk gains Autohypnosis and Knowledge (psionics) as class skills.

*Psionic:* At 1st level, a telekinetic monk gains the Wild Talent feat as a bonus feat. If monk already has levels in a psionic class, he instead gains the Psionic Talent feat.

This ability replaces the monk's 1st-level bonus feat choice.

*Bonus Feats:* At 2nd level, and every 4 levels thereafter, a telekinetic monk may select a bonus feat. These feats must be taken from the following lists. A telekinetic monk replaces the normal monk bonus feats with the following: Autonomous*, Deflect Arrows, Mental Leap*, Psionic Body*, Psionic Fist*, Psionic Meditation*, and Up the Walls*

At 6th level, the following feats are added to the list: Aligned Attack*, Focused Sunder*, Ghost Attack*, Improved Disarm, Improved Trip, Return Shot*, and Unavoidable Strike*

A monk need not have any of the prerequisites normally required for these feats to select them. Feats marked with an asterisk are found among these psionic feats.

*Telekinetic Flurry (Su):* Starting at 1st level, a monk can make a telekinetic flurry as a full-attack action. A telekinetic flurry does not use weapons. Instead, the telekinetic monk punishes his foes with mental force. When doing so he may make one additional ranged attack out to a maximum range of 25 feet plus 5 feet per 2 telekinetic monk levels (with no range increment).

These attacks inflict lethal or nonlethal damage, as the telekinetic monk wishes. All attacks suffer a -2 penalty on attack rolls. For the purpose of these attacks, the monk's base attack bonus from his monk class levels is equal to his monk level. For all other purposes, such as qualifying for a feat or a prestige class, the monk uses his normal base attack bonus.

Telekinetic flurry attacks inflict the monk's normal unarmed strike damage, but damage is not modified by Strength. 

At 8th level, the telekinetic monk may substitute disarm, sunder, and trip combat maneuvers for ranged attacks as part of a telekinetic flurry. The telekinetic monk's Combat Maneuver Bonus for purposes of these attacks is adjusted by Charisma modifier instead of Strength. Since these combat maneuvers occur at range, the telekinetic monk does not provoke attacks of opportunity for using the maneuver. The penalty to the monk's telekinetic flurry attack rolls decreases to -1.

At 15th level, the penalty to the monk's telekinetic flurry attack rolls decreases to -0.

This ability replaces flurry of blows.

*Psychokinesis (Psi):* As a telekinetic monk gains levels, his psychokinetic powers improve. He can manifest the following powers as psi-like abilities at the indicated levels.

1st Level: _far hand_. This ability replaces stunning fist.
3rd level: _concussion blast_. This ability replaces maneuver training.
5th Level: _telekinetic force_. This ability replaces high jump.
7th Level: _telekinetic maneuver_. This ability replaces wholeness of body.

A telekinetic monk uses a psi-like ability as a standard action. The psi-like ability manifests at the telekinetic monk's class level as if he had spent a number of power points equal to his class level. The DC of a saving throw (if applicable) against a creature’s psi-like ability is 10 + the level of the power + the telekinetic monk's Charisma modifier. Each manifestation of one of these psi-like abilities costs the telekinetic monk 1 ki point.[/sblock]

[sblock=Warp Thief]
_Some rogues have the supernatural ability to open small extradimensional portals that connect points in space without transversing the distance between those points. Warp thieves specialize in using these portals in combat._

*Class Skills:* Substitute Knowledge (the planes) for Knowledge (dungeoneering).

*Warp Portals (Su):* At 1st level, a warp thief can open two connected extradimensional portals as a standard action. One portal is always adjacent to the warp thief, and it remains so when the warp thief moves. The other portal can be in any chosen square within 30 feet of the warp thief that he has line of sight to, but this other portal is stationary unless the warp thief uses a move-equivalent action to adjust its position by up to 30 feet. With a free action at the start of his turn for the portals' maintenance each round, the warp thief can keep his warp portals open for up to 3 + Intelligence modifier rounds per day.

As a standard action, the warp thief can reach through the portals to attack with a melee weapon. Alternatively, as a standard action, he may attempt one of these combat maneuver through the portals: dirty trick, disarm, steal, or trip. The second portal's position is treated as the warp thief's position to determine flanking, both for the warp thief and for his allies.

If the warp thief moves farther than 30 feet away from his second portal, both portals close immediately. If the warp thief cannot take a free action at the start of his turn to maintain his portals, they close immediately.

This ability replaces the warp thief's first d6 of sneak attack damage. Consequently, the warp thief's total sneak attack dice are always 1d6 lower than they otherwise would be.

*Warp Step (Su):* At 2nd level, a warp thief can step into his adjacent portal and emerge from the other portal, doing so as a move action. Both portals close immediately after the warp thief makes his warp step. This movement does not provoke attacks of opportunity.

This ability replaces evasion.

*Portal Mastery (Su):* At 8th level, a warp thief can open his two connected extradimensional portals as a move-equivalent action. The maximum range for his second portal becomes 45 feet. He also gains the ability to attack normally through his portals with melee weapons, meaning he can make full attacks. The list of combat maneuvers he can perform through the portals does not change, but these maneuvers are performed as per their normal actions, meaning, for example, that a trip can be performed in place of a melee attack rather than as a standard action.

This ability replaces improved uncanny dodge.[/sblock]

[sblock=Yo-Yo Magus]
_The yo-yo magus combines magic with the fine art of yo-yo fighting. Obviously, this makes yo-yo magi the most envied of all magi._

*Class Skills:* Add Perform (act), Perform (comedy), and Perform (dance) to the magus's list of class skills.

*Yo-Yo Fighter (Ex):* At 1st level, a yo-yo magus gains Exotic Weapon Proficiency (martial yo-yo) as a bonus feat. He gains a competence bonus to attack rolls with a martial yo-yo. The competence bonus equals +1 for levels 1st-4th; +2 for 5th-8th; +3 for 9th-12th; +4 for 13th-16th; and +5 for levels 17th and higher.

The yo-yo magus is otherwise proficient with only simple weapons.

*Yo-Yo Acrobatics (Ex):* At 1st level, as part of a move action either before or after making an attack with a martial yo-yo, a yo-yo magus can make an Acrobatics check with a bonus equal to his magus level.

This feature replaces the ability to cast cantrips. The magus can learn and prepare _detect magic_ and _read magic_ as 1st-level spells.

*Yo-Yo Mystic (Su):* At 7th level, when a yo-yo magus prepares his magus spells, he can decide to expend 1 or more points from his arcane pool, up to his Intelligence bonus. For each point he expends, he can treat any one spell prepared as if it were affected by one of the following metamagic feats: Disruptive Spell, Elemental Spell, Flaring Spell, Lingering Spell, Rime Spell, or Toppling Spell. In order to gain the effects of the metamagic feat, the yo-yo magus must cast the affected spell via spell combat or spellstrike while wielding a martial yo-yo. The metamagic effect does not adjust the level of the prepared spell.

This ability replaces knowledge pool.[/sblock]

[sblock=Martial Yo-Yo]
The martial yo-yo is a light exotic melee weapon. The martial yo-yo consists of an axle that connects to two beveled metal disks. A length of martial twine loops around the axle. A martial yo-yo is wielded by holding the free end of the martial twine and allowing the force of a throw to spin the connected disks. This causes the martial twine to unwind, allowing the martial yo-yo's spin to wind itself back to the wielder's hand.

*Martial Yo-Yo:* _cost_ 10 gp; _Damage_ 1d3 (S), 1d4 (M); _critical_ x2; _range_ --; _weight_ 1 lbs.; _type_ B/S; _special_ disarm, performance, reach, trip[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

_The methoataske is a truly enormous ambush predator, very much resembling an alligator snapping turtle larger than a house. It tends to strike from camouflage, lunging forward to swallow its prey whole. If harrassed after gulping down a victim, a methoataske is likely to retreat to deeper water._

[sblock=Methoataske]
*CR* 13; *XP* 25,600
N Colossal animal
*Init* +4; *Senses* low-light vision, scent; Perception +32

DEFENSE
*AC* 26, touch 2, flat-footed 26 (+24 natural, –8 size)
*hp* 319 (22d8+220)
*Fort* +20, *Ref* +11, *Will* +12

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft., swim 30 ft.
*Melee* bite +24 (4d8+22 plus grab)
*Space* 30 ft.; *Reach* 20 ft.
*Special Attacks* swallow whole (4d6+22 bludgeoning, AC 26, 62 hp)

STATISTICS
*Str* 40, *Dex* 10, *Con* 29, *Int* 1, *Wis* 17, *Cha* 10
*Base Atk* +16; *CMB* +39 (+43 grapple); *CMD* 49 (53 vs. trip)
*Feats* Blind-Fight, Improved Blind-Fight, Improved Initiative, Improved Iron Will, Iron Will, Lunge, Skill Focus (Perception), Toughness, Weapon Focus (bite)
*Skills* Perception +32, Swim +29; *Racial Modifiers* +8 Swim
*SQ* armored stomach, camouflage, hold breath, shell

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Camouflage (Ex):* The rough shell of a methoataske is particularly well adapted to camouflage the creature in its native environment. Creatures must succeed on a DC 28 Perception check to notice an unmoving methoataske. Anyone with ranks in Survival or Knowledge (nature) can use one of those skills instead of Perception to notice the methoataske.

*Armored Stomach (Ex):* A methoataske’s body is difficult to cut through—its stomach gains a +4 bonus to its AC and has double the normal hit points when determining the success of a creature attempting to cut its way free.

*Shell (Ex):* As a move action, a methoataske can pull its extremities and head into its shell. It cannot move or attack as long as it remains in this state, but its armor bonus from natural armor increases by +4 as long as it does.

ECOLOGY
*Environment* temperate or warm water or shore
*Organization* solitary or pair
*Treasure* none
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

_"Name's Smalls. Leonard Smalls. My friends call me Lenny...only I ain't got no friends."_

Leonard Smalls is an outlaw bounty hunter from another dimension. He claims to have arrived in this dimension after being "exploded" in a fight over a kidnapped infant. Somehow, the explosion ripped a hole in the fabric of reality, and Leonard was sucked through. He has since honed his skills as a manhunter and criminal, adapting well to his new world. Leonard specializes in hunting bounties, killing animals (the smaller and cuter the better), and trafficking in human misery.

_N.B._ Leonard treats all firearms as martial weapons.

[sblock=The Warthog from Hell]
*CR* 9; *XP* 6,400
Advanced fiendish human ranger (trapper|trophy hunter) 5/alchemist 2
CE Medium humanoid
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft., Perception +13 (+15 to find traps)

DEFENSE
*AC* 22, touch 14, flat-footed 18 (+6 armor, +2 deflection, +2 Dex, +2 natural)
*hp* 81 (5d10+30 plus 2d8+10)
*Fort* +12, *Ref* +9, *Will* +6; +2 vs. poison
*Defensive Ability* gunslinger's dodge; *DR* 5/good; *Resist* cold 10, fire 10; *SR* 13

OFFENSE
*Speed* 40 ft. (30 ft. without _boots of striding and springing_)
*Melee* _+1 heavy flail_ +11/+6 (1d10+7/19-20) (+2 disarm with flail), or
*Ranged* bomb +9 touch (1d6+3 fire, range 20 feet), or
*Ranged* masterwork double-barreled pistol +9/+4 (1d8+1/x4, 20 ft. range increment)
*Special Attacks* explosive bomb (1d6+3 fire, 4 points splash, Ref 14, 5/day), favored enemy (animal) +2, favored enemy (human) +4
*Extracts Known* (CL 2nd, concentration +5)
1st (3/day) - _disguise self, jump, longshot, see alignment, shield, stone fist_

STATISTICS
*Str* 18, *Dex* 14, *Con* 21, *Int* 17, *Wis* 16, *Cha* 13
*Base Atk* +6; *CMB* +10 (+12 dirty trick & disarm); *CMD* 22 (24 vs. dirty trick & disarm)
*Feats* Amateur Gunslinger (B), Brew Potion (B), Combat Expertise, Endurance (B), Gunsmithing, Improved Dirty Trick, Improved Disarm, Iron Will (B), No Name (B), Throw Anything (B)
*Skills* Acrobatics +0 (+7 jumping), Bluff +10*, Climb +7, Craft (alchemy) +15, Disable Device +7, Intimidate +11, Knowledge (geography) +11*, Knowledge (local) +8*, Knowledge (nature) +13*, Perception +13* (+15 to find traps), Sense Motive +11*, Sleight of Hand +5, Stealth +8*, Survival +13* (+15 to follow or identify tracks), Swim +7; *Armor Check* -2; _N.B._ Skills marked with an asterisk can be modified by favored enemy and/or favored terrain.
*Languages* Abyssal, Common, Giant, Goblin, Spanish
*SQ* alchemy +2, favored terrain (desert) +2, grit (up to 3), mutagen, poison use, track +2, trapfinding +2

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Class Skills:* Leonard adds Disable Device to his list of class skills in addition to the normal ranger class skills.

*Explosive Bomb:* Leonard's bombs have a splash radius of 10 feet rather than 5 feet. Creatures that take a direct hit from an explosive bomb catch fire, taking 1d6 points of fire damage each round until the fire is extinguished. Extinguishing the flames is a full-round action that requires a Reflex save. Rolling on the ground provides the target with a +2 to the save. Dousing the target with at least 2 gallons of water automatically extinguishes the flames.

*Firearm Style:* Leonard gains the Amateur Gunslinger feat gains a 1st-level Gunslinger deed. At every four levels after 1st, he can take a grit feat or select a Gunslinger deed of his level or lower, his choice.

*Gunslinger’s Dodge (Ex):* Leonard has an uncanny knack for getting out of the way of ranged attacks. When a ranged attack is made against him, he can spend 1 grit point to move 5 feet as an immediate action; doing so grants Leonard a +2 bonus to AC against the triggering attack. This movement is not a 5-foot step, and provokes attacks of opportunity. Alternatively, Leonard can drop prone to gain a +4 bonus to AC against the triggering attack. He can only perform this deed while wearing medium or light armor, and while carrying no more than a light load.

*Hunter’s Aim (Ex):* Leonard has a specific understanding of the weaknesses and vulnerabilities of his favored enemies, and his careful study of these enemies reveals the best way to hurt them. When Leonard makes a firearm attack against a favored enemy, he can target touch AC in the first two range increments of his firearm. This ability stacks with other effects that increase the range increments to target touch AC, adding one range increment to the effect.

*Improved Tracking (Ex):* Leonard gains a +2 bonus on Survival skill checks when following or identifying tracks. When he tracks, he can also attempt a Knowledge (nature) check at DC 15. On a success, Leonard can discern the type and condition of any animals or magical beasts he tracks. By studying their tracks, Leonard is able to identify a rough approximation of their health, maneuverability, and their general behavior as compared to the norm.

*Smite Good (Su):* Once per day, Leonard may smite a good-aligned creature. As a swift action, Leonard chooses one target within sight to smite. If this target is good, Leonard adds his Charisma bonus (+1) to attack rolls and gains a +7 damage bonus against that foe. This effect persists until the target is dead or the creature rests.

<a href="http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/core-classes/ranger/archetypes/paizo---ranger-archetypes/trapper/ranger-traps">*Ranger Traps:*</a> Leonard knows how to create a snare trap and swarm trap. He can use these traps a total 5 times per day.

*Trapfinding:* Leonard adds 1/2 his ranger level on Perception skill checks made to locate traps and on Disable Device skill checks. He can use Disable Device to disarm magic traps.

GEAR
_+1 heavy flail_, _+1 bullet_ (x20), _+2 hide shirt, boots of striding and springing, gloves of swimming and climbing, ring of protection +2_, masterwork double-barreled pistol (x2), black powder (20 doses), formula book, gunsmith's kit, powder horn (x2), plus 814 gp

_N.B._ Leonard has equipment equal to a PC of his level instead of NPC-equivalent equipment. This bumps his CR by +1 (included above).
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

The orc leader is one of the villains found in my most recent PDF, _Trekking to the Side_, which is available at Paizo.com and DriveThruRPG for a wee bit less than $1.

[sblock=Orc Leader]
*CR* 6; *XP* 2,400
Orc bard 5/red dragon disciple 2
CE Medium humanoid (orc)
*Init* +2; *Senses* darkvision 60 ft.; Perception +10
*Weakness* light sensitivity

DEFENSE
*AC* 18, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+4 armor, +2 Dex, +1 dodge, +1 natural)
*hp* 58 (5d8+15 plus 2d12+4)
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +7, *Will* +5
*Defensive Abilities* countersong, ferocity, well-versed (+4 saves vs. bardic performance, sonic, and language-dependent effects)

OFFENSE
*Speed* 30 ft.
*Melee* 2 claws +6 (1d4+2) and bite +6 (1d6+3), or
*Melee* _+1 longspear_ +7 (1d8+4/x3)
*Ranged* javelin +6 (1d6+2)
*Reach* 10 ft. (with longspear)
*Special Attacks* bardic performance (14 rounds/day), bloodline arcana, claws and dragon bite (5 rounds/day), fascinate (Will 14), inspire competence +2, inspire courage +2
*Spells Known* (CL 6th; concentration +8)
2nd (4/day) – _blistering invective_ (Ref 14), _boiling blood_ (Fort 14), _cure moderate wounds, gallant inspiration_
1st (5/day) – _cure light wounds, saving finale, touch of gracelessness_ (Fort 13), _vanish_
0th – _detect magic, ghost sound, mage hand, message, read magic, resistance_

STATISTICS
*Str* 14, *Dex* 14, *Con* 12, *Int* 10, *Wis* 11, *Cha* 14
*Base Atk* +4; *CMB* +6; *CMD* 18
*Feats* Dodge, Harmonic Spell, Intimidating Prowess, Lingering Performance, Toughness (B)
*Skills* Intimidate +12, Knowledge (arcana) +10, Linguistics +8, Perform (sing) +10, Perception +10, Spellcraft +5, Use Magic Device +10; *Armor Check Penalty* -1
*Languages* Aklo, Common, Draconic, Giant, Goblin, Orc, Sylvan
*SQ* bardic knowledge, blood of dragons, versatile performance (Bluff, Sense Motive), weapon familiarity

SPECIAL ABILITIES
*Bloodline Arcana:* Whenever the orc leader casts a spell with the fire descriptor, that spell deals +1 point of damage per die rolled.

*Claws and Dragon Bite (Su):* The orc leader can grow claws and fangs as a free action. These are treated as natural weapons, allowing it to make two claw attacks and a bite attack as a full attack action using its full base attack bonus. The orc leader can use its claws for a number of 5 rounds per day. These rounds do not need to be consecutive.

*Ferocity (Ex):* An orc remains conscious and can continue fighting even if its hit point total is below 0. It is still staggered and loses 1 hit point each round. A creature with ferocity still dies when its hit point total reaches a negative amount equal to its Constitution score.

*Lore Master (Ex):* The orc leader is a master of lore and can take 10 on Knowledge (arcana) skill checks. It can choose not to take 10 and can instead roll normally. In addition, once per day, the orc leader can take 20 on any Knowledge skill check as a standard action.

GEAR
_+1 longspear_, divine scroll (_tar ball_ [CL 3rd], _lily pad stride_ [CL 5th]), _potion of aid_, masterwork chainshirt, key to strongbox, 2 javelins, plus 175 gp of personal items[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

[sblock=Sarpashana]A sarpashana, or poison eater, is an aggressive colony of disparate microbes that have mutated to excrete and survive within a protoplasmic medium. This creature appears to be a bulging, surging mass of blotchy, semi-transparent ooze. At rest, a sarpashana would just about fill a 125-cubic-foot container. It weighs approximately 1,400 pounds, but has it has enough bouyancy to swim clumsily. Its protoplasmic mass has sufficient cohesion and strength to climb up walls, but is still fluid enough to ooze through spaces no larger than the diameter of a adult’s little finger.

As its name implies, a sarpashana survives by consuming toxins. It is especially attracted to the toxins produced by the metabolic processes of mammals. These include carbon dioxide, sulfates, nitrogen compounds, and phosphates. Using acute chemical sensors (roughly analogous to olfactory senses), a sarpashana detects its preferred foods. Devoid of anything resembling intelligence and always hungry, a sarpashana always moves toward the closest source of nourishment in order to feed. Unfortunately for mammals, a sarpashana’s preferred foods are found in vital places such as the kidneys, bladder, liver, lungs, and bloodstream.

A sarpashana attacks with a crushing lash by rapidly funneling a portion of its mass into a protoplasmic extension. The power of its lash is not main danger posed by a sarpashana. Rather, the creeping residue invariably left behind on the victim merits the greater amount of fear. This residue slithers rapidly on the victim, seeking ingress via whatever orifices are avaiable. Inside the victim’s body, the microbes burrow through soft membranes in order to enter the bloodstream, which then carries the microbes to those aforementioned internal organs richest in the creature’s preferred food. This can wreak horrible internal damage on the host.

*Stars Without Number Stats*

*Armor Class:* 6
*Hit Dice:* 3
*Attack Bonus:* +6
*Damage:* 1d10 protoplasmic lash
*No. Appearing:* 1d8
*Saving Throw:* 14
*Movement:* 20 ft.
*Morale:* 9

*Swords & Wizardry Stats*

*Hit Dice:* 3
*Armor Class:* 6 [13]
*Attacks:* Protoplasmic lash (1d10 + creeping residue)
*Saving Throw:* 14
*Special:* Immune to poison & weapons
*Move:* 9
*Alignment:* Neutrality
*Challenge Level/XP:* 6/400

*Creeping Residue:* Anyone struck by a sarpashana’s lash runs the risk of being invaded by slithering bits of microbe-laden protoplasm. A successful protoplasmic lash attack leaves behind 1d4 bits of creeping residue (a saving throw — Evasion or Luck for SWN players — avoids 1d3 bits). Each bit reaches a bodily orifice in 1d6 rounds. Removing a bit of creeping residue isn’t difficult, assuming it can be reached. (Bits that have slithered inside a victim’s armor may prove problematic.) Once within the victim, the infection goes to work. If the host dies, the microbes continue to feed and grow, producing a new sarpashana that oozes forth to hunt and feed.

_Sarpashana Infection:_ (SWN) _Toxicity_ 10, _Interval_ 1d8 minutes, _Virulence_ 3. At each interval, the victim suffers 2d4 points of damage. (S&W) Every 1d8 minutes, the victim must make a saving throw or suffer 2d4 points of damage. If the victim makes three successful saving throws before dying, his body’s natural defenses overwhelm and defeat the infection.

*Immune to Poison & Weapons:* A sarpashana cannot be easily harmed. It is completely immune to poisons. Likewise, most weapons cannot damage it (although they can splash microbe-filled gobs of protoplasm around). Conventional weaponry that relies on kinetic force (bullets, arrows, melee weapons, et cetera) do not damage a sarpashana. Those in melee range of a sarpashana when it is struck by such weapons may be splashed with creeping residue. A saving throw (an Evasion or Luck saving throw for SWN players) avoids being splashed with creeping residue.

Energy attacks (such as lasers and _lightning bolts_) and especially powerful weapons (such as high-explosive devices or a giant’s boulder) inflict normal damage on a sarpashana. Effects that specifically target pathogens are especially harmful to a sarpashana. Psionic powers or spells that cure disease inflict 1d6 points of damage per power/spell level (no saving throw). A medkit can be used against a sarpashana. The medic can deploy antibiotics (requiring an attack roll as adjudicated by the GM) to inflict up to 1d6 points of damage per Tech/Medical skill level.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

For _Swords & Wizardry_:

[sblock=Giant Heliotrope Frog]
*Hit Dice:* 6
*Armor Class:* 5 [14]
*Attacks:* Bite (1d6+3)
*Saving Throw:* 11
*Special:* hypnotic patterning
*Move:* 15
*Alignment:* Neutrality
*Challenge Level/XP:* 7/600

Native to the steamy, thick jungles of savage tropical wildlands, the giant heliotrope frog is a dangerous predator. It appears to be a black-skinned frog covered with lovely patterns of brilliant purple. A full grown specimen is roughly the size of an adult human.

Before attacking, this monster shifts up and down, left and right, on its legs. Creatures who witness this instinctive dance must make a saving throw to avoid becoming entranced by the frog’s hypnotic patterning. An entranced creature can take no action except staring in fascination for 2d4 rounds. A victim remains enchanted by the frog’s beauty even while it’s being devoured.[/sblock]

[sblock=Blitzkringler]
*Hit Dice:* 4
*Armor Class:* 4 [15] (8 [11] unarmored)
*Attacks:* Two-handed sword (1d10 plus 1 point of lightning damage)
*Saving Throw:* 13
*Special:* Immune to cold & lightning
*Move:* 12
*Alignment:* Lawful
*Challenge Level/XP:* 5/240

Blitzkringlers are a mysterious race of lawful warriors who inhabit arctic regions. When dealing with those who are nice, blitzkringlers act benevolently. Against those who are naughty, blitzkringlers can be terrible.

The red-and-white suits of fur and leather worn by blitzkringlers are equal to chain armor. Blitzkringlers prefer to fight with two-handed swords. Any metal weapon wielded by a blitzkringler inflicts an extra point of lightning damage with a successful hit.[/sblock]

For _Stars Without Number_:

[sblock=Bellatrixian Plague Fungus]
*Armor Class:* 10
*Hit Dice:* 1/2
*Attack Bonus:* NA
*Damage:* special
*No. Appearing:* 3d4 troops per victim
*Saving Throw:* 15+ (see below)
*Movement:* 5 ft.
*Morale:* NA

Bellatrix was founded as a gengineering research outpost by the Meteor Alliance, a long-defunct corporation. The planet’s minimal biosphere was believed to be an ideal location for genetic manipulation of microorganisms, including the wide variety of alien microbial life that still manages to thrive in the planet’s waterless, inhospitable conditions. Today, Highbeam Multistellar runs Bellatrix’s corporatist government, and the gengineering research continues.

One of the more horrible results finding its way from HM’s gengineering labs to the Imperial Navy is the Bellatrixian plague fungus. Weaponized spores secure within shielded missiles can be deployed from orbit with near-perfect precision. These missiles disintegrate above the target areas, dispersing the weaponized spores into the atmosphere. The spores then drift and gradually settle due to atmospheric currents and gravity.

Plague fungus spores quickly germinate in any organic medium, and the fungal mycelium spreads through tissues for 1d4 minutes after exposure (a Physical Effect, Evasion, or Luck save made with a -4 penalty avoids spore infestation). Affected living targets suffer 1d4 points of damage every five rounds as the fungal mycelium invades tissues. The spreading fungal mycelium manifests itself in physical symptoms that include pain, nausea, and a growing network of dull pink “threads” visible in the dermis.

After the fungal mycelium stage, the transition to mushroom primordia and then to growing mushrooms occurs within another 1d4 minutes. This process rapidly destroys tissues, inflicting 1d4 points of damage per round (no saving throw). A single victim (almost certainly dead by the end of the plague fungus’s initial life cycle) typically sprouts 3d4 troops of mushrooms. These mushrooms reach full maturity in another 1d4 minutes, at which time each troop swells and bursts, releasing a cloud of spores in a radius equal to 5 feet per troop.

At this time, the plague fungus’s life cycle starts over again at the fungal mycelium stage.

There is little that can be done to save an infected target. A Tech (Medical) check made with an appropriate array of anti-fungal medicines can stop the plague fungus’s life cycle. Doing so, however, is not easy (difficulty number 10). Biopsionic powers may also be helpful, but halting the fungus’s life cycle requires purge toxin. Psychic succor can heal damage, certainly, but this doesn’t stop the fungus’s life cycle, and biostasis is completely useless.[/sblock]

[sblock=Elanoran Tailbiter]
*Armor Class:* 6
*Hit Dice:* 1/2
*Attack Bonus:* +1 (tail) or +3 (tumble attack)
*Damage:* 1d3 (tail) or 1d6 (tumble attack)
*No. Appearing:* 2d4
*Saving Throw:* 15+
*Movement:* 20 ft. (see below)
*Morale:* 8

The Elanoran tailbiter is a rugged reptilian scavenger found all over Elanor. An adult tailbiter weighs about 40 pounds, and it measures about 3 feet from nosetip to the end of its tail. Thick, overlapping scales protect its head, back, and tail. The scales closer to and on the tail sport sharp edges and blunt spikes. A tailbiter’s coloration varies depending on its environment. Tailbiters that live in forests, for example, tend toward dark greens and browns, whereas those that live in deserts are usually yellow-brown.

As mentioned, Elanoran tailbiters are scavengers. They are not particularly aggressive, but they will lash out to when threatened or frightened. A tailbiter usually attacks with a tail strike. If a tailbiter has at least 20 feet to move before attacking, it might use the strange maneuver that gives the species its name. The reptile bites its tail, curls into something like a ball, and launches a rolling charge at a foe. While tumbling in this manner, the tailbiter uses its clawed feet to guide its movement.

Heavy mining operations on Elanor have disrupted numerous planetary ecosystems, displacing large numbers of tailbiters. Being scavengers, the reptiles have moved into urban areas looking for food and breeding spaces. In some cases, these urbanized tailbiters have become feral. Feral tailbiters can be dangerously aggressive, even predatory. Add +2 to a feral tailbiter’s morale.[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

For _Stars Without Number_:

[sblock=New Dawn Syndicate Terminator Drone]
*Cost:* 16,500 credits
*Speed:* 2
*Armor:* 5 points
*Hit Points:* 20
*Crew:* 1 remote operator
*Tech Level:* 4
*Damage:* 4d6+4 sync-firing twin heavy machine guns

The NDSTD is a remote-controlled hunter-killer drone usually deployed against urban targets by pairs of operators. Fast and agile, the NDSTD resembles a rider-less motorcyle sporting side-mounted sync-firing heavy machine guns that burst fire from internal magazines holding 50 rounds per weapon. The NDSTD is equipped with secure transceivers, on-board navcomp for terrain mapping, and low-light video feed. The unit can be controlled by a standard comm server (price not included). Remote operators use Vehicle/Land and Combat/Gunnery for most tasks while wearing virtual-reality helmets and data gloves (helmet and gloves included with purchase of unit).
[/sblock]

For _Swords & Wizardry_:

[sblock=The Gibbering Sea]
At the end of the last age, the armies of Law and the hordes of Chaos battled in the valley pass between Ancient Kardmon and the Blasted Heaths. Thousands died, and beleagured chaos wizards unleashed the Sleepless Dust from Beyond the Pale. Reality collapsed under the eldritch weight, and the valley vanished, leaving behind a crater hundreds of miles in diameter and scores of yards in depth. In the centuries since, rain, run off from snowcapped peaks, et cetera, have filled the crater with icy water stained black by the impure earth of the crater. When the ebon waters bubble and lap on the shore, the sounds of countless voices gibbering in sorrow can be heard.

Chaotic spellcasters who survive on nothing but the Gibbering Sea’s foul waters in the surrounding wilderness for a fortnight can tap into the unholy power of the crater. (Those that don’t survive are seldom seen again, but a few wander back to civilization irrevocably insane.)

A chaotic spellcaster who has tapped into the Gibbering Sea’s power selects his spells as normal for his class. He can, however, select one spell of a level no higher than one less his maximum allowed spell level from another class’s spell lists by praying to the sea’s essence. For example, a cleric that can cast 1st- and 2nd-level spells could select a 1st-level magic-user spell, and a magic-user able to cast up to 3rd-level spells could select a 1st- or 2nd-level cleric spell.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Golem, Book]
*Hit Dice:* 5 (25 hit points)
*Armor Class:* 8 [11]
*Attacks:* 2 fists (1d6)
*Saving Throw:* 12+
*Special:* Answer questions, healed by magic scrolls, hit only by magic weapons, immune to most spells
*Move:* 12
*Alignment:* Neutrality
*Challenge Level/XP:* 8/800

A book golem is a servant created by a powerful cleric or magic-user to assist with research. Only +1 or better magic weapons can harm a book golem. A book golem is immune to spells that do not involve fire. It takes +1 point of damage per spell level from fire spells. A book golem can be healed by adding a magic scroll to its pages. The golem heals 1d4 points of damage per spell level contained on the scroll. The scroll can never be retrieved once it heals the golem. Three times per day, the golem will answer a “yes/no” question. There is a 50% base chance the golem has the knowledge available to answer a question. This increases by 5% for every point of Intelligence above 12 the golem’s creator possessed. If the golem cannot answer the question, there is a 50% chance it gives the wrong answer. This chance decreases by 5% for every point of Intelligence above 12 the golem’s creator possessed.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Sleeping Knight]
*Hit Dice:* 9+9
*Armor Class:* 2 [17] (platemail & shield)
*Attacks:* longsword (1d8+2)
*Saving Throw:* 6+
*Special:* 17 Strength, multiple attacks, parry enemy attacks, sleep eternally
*Move:* 12
*Alignment:* Lawful or Chaotic
*Challenge Level/XP:* 10/1,400

A sleeping knight is an enchanted warrior who rests in eternal slumber as a guardian over some place, be it a kingdom, a mountain pass, a tomb, et cetera. While the nature of guarded site varies, it is always home to dozens if not scores of ravens. When the sleeping knight’s site is threatened, the ravens die, and the knight awakens to confront the menace. A sleeping knight is treated as a 9th-level fighter with a 17 Strength. He gains multiple attacks against creatures of 1 HD or less, and he can parry enemy attacks. A sleeping knight does not age, breathe, or require food or water while he slumbers, and there seems to be no limit to how long his sleep may last. Sleeping knights are not undead creatures.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Masked Diva]
*Hit Dice:* 8+16
*Armor Class:* 8 [11] (due to DEX)
*Attacks:* by weapon (1d8)
*Saving Throw:* 8+
*Special:* 18 DEX, backstab x3, immune to deception, half damage from non-magic weapons, magic resistance (50%), magical abilities, thieving skills
*Move:* 15
*Alignment:* Chaotic
*Challenge Level/XP:* 12/2,000

A masked diva is type of demon that serves Li, god of deceit. Infrequently, one is sent to bedevil and assist Li’s faithful. She may also be sent to destroy those who offend Li. A masked diva possesses incredible dexterity. She can backstab as an 8th-level thief, and has the thieving abilities of the same, but with a +20% bonus to hide in shadows and move silently (75% and 80%, respectively). It is impossible to deceive a masked diva. She always sees through disguises (including magical ones), detects illusions for what they are, and cannot be fooled by even the most clever of lies. A masked diva sings and dances with great skill. Her songs have magical properties as well. A masked diva can “cast” _charm monster_, _confusion_, _fear_, or _suggestion_ at will through the power of her song. The songs are so potent that saving throws against their effects are made with a -2 penalty.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

[sblock=The Shenzi Chaser]
This creature hunts the veldt of the Shenz Highland. These carnivorous flightless birds stand taller than a man, and a full grown adult male can weigh more than 350 pounds. What makes these predators dangerous isn’t their size, speed, and powerful kicks. Rather, it is the Shenzi chaser’s piercing screech, a sonic attack that the bird uses to disable fleeing prey. This screech has a range of 60 feet and requires an attack roll with a +2 bonus to hit. A living creature struck by the screech takes 2d4+2 points of damage and must make a saving throw or be stunned helpless for 1d6 rounds. If the screech misses by 4 or less, the sonic waves strike the ground near the target, causing an explosion in a 5-foot radius that inflicts 1d6+1 points of damage. Those caught in the blast must make a Dexterity check or be knocked prone.

*Swords & Wizardry Stats*

_Hit Dice:_ 2+2
_Armor Class:_ 7 [12]
_Attacks:_ 2 kicks (1d4+1)
_Saving Throw:_ 16
_Special:_ screech
_Move:_ 15
_Alignment:_ Neutrality
_Challenge Level/XP:_ 3/60

*Stars Without Number Stats*

_Armor Class:_ 7
_Hit Dice:_ 2+2
_Attack Bonus:_ +3/+3
_Damage:_ 1d4+1/1d4+1 kicks
_No. Appearing:_ 2d4
_Saving Throw:_ 14
_Movement:_ 45 ft.
_Morale:_ 8
[/sblock]


----------



## Mark Chance

*1E AD&D Monster Manual*

I've a PDF of homebrew AD&D monsters ensconced in my Google Drive. Here's the link. As I create new monsters, the PDF gets updated (more or less). Enjoy!


----------



## Mark Chance

Recent PDFs added to my Google Drive:

The Abbey of St. Martin: A short adventure.
AD&D Monsters: Alp to Xana: Another dozen new monsters.
The Bard: Alternate class for 1E AD&D.
The Recondite Frontier: Campaign region.
Sveti Gardarkena: Another campaign region.


----------



## Mark Chance




----------



## Mark Chance

Where does the road to adventure take us today? Click on the link and get out your d30 to find out.


----------

